# Fife & Ninewells rollercoaster part 1



## bubblicous

Welcome to your new home happy chatting 

I also thought it may be nice to have a little list of all your bumps and babies so drop me a line on the thread and i will get a list made up

bubs


----------



## bubblicous

Welcome to your new home ladies happy chatting 

bubs


----------



## Revols

Hello, my drugs should come today and we should start sniffing at the weekend   Been up early this morning but already its time to go to work


----------



## Alidoll

Ok...found the new place so hi ladies, hope you can join me at our new site (and hope we have new people joining all the time from the other one!)

I'm Alison (aka (Alidoll). Daughter called Kirsty now almost 17 months.


----------



## anyamac

Hi Ali, thought I'd join you after all (seeing it's yourself lol). 


Bookmarking.....

Bubs, most of my info is in my signature...Alisha is 10 weeks today after successful DE IVF ( second attempt ). 

Love Anya x


----------



## anyamac

PS Linz, Corrin, Revols, Mat.... Hope you'll all join us over here, seeing we can't talk about pregnancy related stuff and babies on the other thread x


----------



## Alidoll

Just wanted to wish everyone on the rollercoaster good luck and will hopefully see you all over on the other thread soon! 

Big hugs
Alidoll


----------



## anyamac

Sorry just me again....

Bubs, just wondering if we could change the title to Fifers and Ninewells Undergoing Treatment, Pregnancy and Parenting Chat. We have all been a group of friends for so long and it seems such a shame to split us up. Quite a few of us have met up regularly (at all stages of treatment and before, also with kids) or text each other regularly. I must say it always helped me to hear a success story and tales of how the new mums were coping. Also it is nice to be able to help and advise newbies when they ask for advice.

We have become friends. Some of us have been helping each other on this journey for a number of years now. Why would you split that up How does everybody else feel about it? Maybe it's just my opinion?! 

Surely if it's in the title and future newbies don't want the pregnancy or baby talk they can start a new thread or join another one.
X

Surely it is up to any future newbies if they decide to post on or read our thread. 

Just feel quite sad and annoyed if we gave to be split up.


----------



## bubblicous

anya - i will find out for you if you can


----------



## anyamac

Thanks, Hun. Hope you and R are fine. How's the cold? X


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Bookmarking. Waiting on Ross returning with Chinese - yum. Pleased I lost 2lb at Weightwatchers so thats nearly half a stone now. Little Keir is 13lb this week and I have just ordered a mattress for his crib as he is looking a bit squished in his moses basket      Wee soul got his second jags today. Seems fine though. Bought him a wetsuit and can't wait to go swimming!

Hi to all and looking forward to the "gang" joining so we can chat again. I so hope that Linz, Revols, Corrin, Mat etc all join here too as it would be sad not to chat here too as I feel we have become a close group. I totally agree with Anya that it is a real shame to split the site    and thanks to bubs for looking into it. If I were having treatment I would find it really helpful to be able to chat with ladies who have previously had succesful IVF treatments as we can share information and support each other through all the highs and lows.

Anya - thats fab news about the magical colic cure.

Ali, Molly, Kim - hope you are all well x x


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all  - 

- I totally agree with the girls, I miss our group  - I thought we were all a support to one and other - I have to say that it helps to chat with people from the clinic -  plus - I have a fab bundle Eleanor who is 19 months but I am about to undergo treatment again -so where will I be ??

hugs to all x

Corrin


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all  - 

Although I have Eleanor i am also about to start tx again in July

Corin x


----------



## Zulu

Hi Ladies,


I agree its such a pity to split the group, during my 1st and 2nd cycle there was only 3 of us on this board and that was on a good day, its been so great seeing the Fife board grow and grow.....in strength and in success rates, at the end of the day we are all in the same boat and I know appreciate all the help and advise and am sure all the success stories do inspire others and make them see that there is such a great chance of treatment working... anyway my thoughts


Hope you are all well, I might not post too often but read daily.


Lots of love
Bev


----------



## haggis81

Hi all,

About to start IVF treatment at Ninewells.  Bit frustrated with the waiting game - 7 weeks later i'm still waiting on my AMH levels & just know they are going to tell me I cant start until they re-open after the refit in August!

AArrrggghhh 5 years on & I'm still waiting, very frustrating!!

x


----------



## kim78

Hi girls i have to agree with anya we should change the name and it is up to individuals if they want to join in i think seeing other babies and hearing success stories keeps you going gives you hope. I know the original team so to speak have been on here a long time but the friends and People i have met on here mean so much to me just because i have two beautiful daughters doesn't make me forget what i went through to get here.

Right my rant over now too. 

Hope ur all doing well what a horrible wet day hope tomorrow is better. Lol x x


----------



## anyamac

Kim, what a lovely pic of the girls. So cute. Can't get over how grown up they look now.

Corrin, Bev great to hear from you. 

PB, Keir is a big boy lol. Alisha moved in to her cotbed last week. Ske looks tiny in it but loves it x


----------



## Linz7

Hey guys,

i totally agree with Anya.  I dont want to be separated from you all.  Ive shared my journey with you all for last 15 months or so and i love to hear how all the kiddies are doing and pregnancies.  People on our previous thread have had children since i joined, its been the norm to me and im all for staying together.  Sometimes i really struggle to get proper time to post so would love to just be on one thread instead of two.  I know from personal experience that i need to be able to talk to people who have been through it and been successful.

Please dont split us up xx


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 


i have made an enquiry for you regarding one thread and what im going to do is we will keep the treatment thread which is just for treatment support  and keep the parenting thread which is for parenting support 


and i will also make a daily chit chat thread (like the rollercoaster) where you can all chat however pregnancy and baby talk has to be kept to minimum on this board you can post updates on how you are getting on etc but its not intended for parenting and pregnancy questions and support 


hope this is ok with you all 


heres the link to the new daily general chit chat thread 


bubs


----------



## Linz7

Hey all!

Revols - ooooooo scary stuff, how you feeling about starting again?

Corrin - have you got a date to start?  Im also starting again in July.

Haggis - i know that feeling of waiting, its horrible.  I waited 8 and a half weeks for my AMH result.  I thought they would have got better at it by now.  Apparently the nw website has been updated and that gives dates of closure.  If i remember right someone told me it says 12th September.  Just keep phoning them until you get an answer.


----------



## Alidoll

Phone about to die so just a quickie but have been testing the girls tonight and the consensus is to keep us together as we have all been through the highs and lows and have a wealth of experiences between us (and knowledge) which we are happy to share with newbies..yes it can be daunting joining something that's established but I've met some lovely ladies here and they are my friends so splintering the group feels awkward..I want to know how everyone is doing on the coaster and don't have time to scan both threads..and what about those who are going for a second shot but already have a child..do they post on one thread, the other or both? 

I originally started the thread so feel its my "other baby!" And would love for the rollercoaster / chatterboxes to continue..


----------



## bubblicous

Ladies

here is the link to the new thread this thread will remain active for any parenting and pregnancy support that you may need

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265875.new#new


----------



## Revols

Hi Haggis - I hope its not too much longer for you! This whole thing is one huge waiting game. When they sent out our pack last week it said there could be no theatre or lab work from 5th sep until early Nov, so i agree with Linz keep giving them a wee buzz!

Corinann and Linz best of luck in July! Feel I should be going up to Ninewells with a yellow ribbon in my hair or a carnation on my coat so we all recognise each other hahahah

Alidol - thanks for good wishes we will all be on that other thread soon!


----------



## Alidoll

Bubs - having 3 threads running will be even worse IMHO as hard enough keeping up with one thread never mind 3. Don't know about the other ladies but maximum of two if we aren't allowed to continue the chatterbox one in its old format or you'll lose people I think as they won't bother trying to follow 3 conversations at once..

What do you other ladies think?


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Can we just agree where we' ll all meet/chat?!? Here or on the new thread? 

I'm the same as Ali and Linz....I sometimes struggle to find the time to post on one board alone let alone two so I'll only be posting on one board. 

Don't mind where we talk as long as we can talk the same as we have been doing up until now. I don't think it's fair if we have to watch exactly every word we say. Like I'd better not tell u Alisha was weighed yesterday or Molly not being able to tell us she has morning sickness on the other thread as it's pregnancy related. 

We don't think it's fair if we. Lose Linz, Mat, Corrin as we want to support them through their treatment and I'm sure they want to know how all the mums and babies are getting on too. 
I don't think a new chat thread helps if we can't CHAT as we have before....

Opinions please ...

X


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Just been catching up on all the threads!! I'm totally confused, bad enough catching up on the one thread. I agree with you all, total shame if we can't support the girls going through treatment? 
And it's a shame if we can't speak/chat about our babies/children, we've all been through treatment and I used to love hearing others success stories when I was going through treatment.

It'll be hard to combine three threads so not sure how it'll work - is there a reason for it - is it upsetting for some people who want to join but feel they can't because folk have had babies through the treatment? I know the forum is fertility support and not for parenting support but the reason why some are parents is because we've all had fertility treatment!

Will really miss it if we all aren't together - are all the other scottish threads going to be the same then? one for treatment only/one for parents?


----------



## molly76

To all the ladies posting on here - Mat, Linz, Revols, Haggis, Corrin so far - the very best of luck to you all and others that join also, lots of                     to you all on your journey ahead xxxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Couldn't agree more Anya. If the daily chat one can't include updates on everything then its a waste of time as those with babies want to mention their little ones achievements and those trying, how they got on at their appt and things they've tried...

we are all at VARIOUS stages in the process but want to support everyone. We aren't experts in infertility but have a wealth of personal experiences (good and bad) we can share at every stage of the process. As Anya said, those with babies struggle to follow one board but want to support those who are trying and those who are trying have hope when they hear about successful pregnancies under similar circumstances to their own.

Please reconsider leaving our thread as a place for friends to chat without restrictions on what we can or can't say..


----------



## anyamac

Yes!!!!!! Save THE ROLLERCOASTER!!!!!

This thread has really helped me throughout my journey. I was able to be totally honest about my feelings and fears and all these girls have really helped me. I don't see the point in a chat thread if I can't be honest.

YES a lot of us now have babies but some of us are hoping to try for a sibling at some point. We are still support for each other and happy to support any newbies who would like to join. 

The whole IVF rollercoaster doesn't stop after giving birth. Some of us might still have issues about what to tell our kids regarding their conception etc. Also it's so helpful to be able to ask our FRIENDS on the thread how they dealt with breAstfeeding issues, colic, what they packed for the hospital, what baby bouncer they might recommend, what their weekend was like, what protocol those undergoing treatment are on, which accupuncturist they recommend, what they are having for dinner....

The list goes on!

Basically what I'm trying to say is that's lot of NON-IVFers don't understand the journey we have gone through and how special our babies and forum friends are to us.

Don't break that up!

Please save the rollercoaster thread!!!!
X


----------



## Corrinann

Oh  - I am sooo mega confused - is this line for tx or pregnancy ?? - am worried that we lost people already  - can this thread not be called ALL STAGES and be for all stages 

Well we off again  - am starting to get nervous about review appoint next week  - but we seeing Dr L who I have seen before and I thought was really good  -  

Hope everyone else ok 

Corrin 
x


----------



## Corrinann

Evening all 

My review is next tues we have 10 frozen embies  - starting to get nervous, but am seeing Dr who we know and think a lot of so that helps 

sorry for the wait for you  - when you want something it all seems to take ages 

Corrin x


----------



## Revols

Thats great your review is next week. Does that mean you will be good to start treatment soon? Ive never had any embies good enough to freeze, do you still have to do the spraying etc when using frozen ones?


----------



## Corrinann

I think it will be medicated although they do do non medication  -but I think def medicated for me but will know more after next wk xxx


----------



## Corrinann

agghhh i always hit post too early - am so rubbish with computer  - Revols are U starting in Aug due to NW's closure ??


----------



## anyamac

Corrin, wishing you all the best for your review next week. 
Dr L is really nice. We had her for our second cycle. 

Bet you're excited and scared at the same time. 

Can you let me know how much FET currently is? We've been talking about also trying for a sibling before Alisha is a year old. Don't want to leave it too long as I'm not getting any younger lol. 

We tried one of those foot/hand printing kits tonight. Got it on eBay and it's supposed to be mess free. Has a yellow wipe, you wipe on their hand or foot and coated paper. We made a total mess of it lol. Not easy as your own hands get covered in the stuff and you transfer it to the paper when your pressing their limb down. 

Has anybody tried the 3d casting kits? 
X


----------



## bubblicous

ladies


basically you can use the general chat thread for any tx chat and support and daily chat and updates on how you are all doing 
all we are asking is if your having pregnancy and parenting problems etc that you want help or support with from other mums and mums to be like queries and jags or midwife appointments then we wask that you post them on the pregnancy and parenting thread


so really in theory you can basically have just the general chat thread that you all post on everyday and the pregnancy and parenting one for if you have any probs or are needing support with you pregnancy or parenting 


the thread splits is are introduced in all regions not just scotland


----------



## bubblicous

anya - did the inkless wipes not work very well    damm my kit arrived today and i was planning on taking R prints tomorrow ive tried already with an ink pad and it didnt work to well so i bought the kit of ebay as i thought it would be better maybe i will just get a 2d kit


----------



## anyamac

Hi Bubs
Let me know how you get on lol. 

I tried the 3d one a while back. Got it on eBay and it wasn't cheap. Had chosen a black frame with bronze paint for the cast and a White mount. Firstly the boxframe had only been painted at the front. Looked totally rubbish and had to buy a tester pot of black paint to paint the back and sides as well. 

Instructions weren't very clear. It said to use cool water. Well, what would you class as cool? We used cold water and it told you to dip wee ones foot/hand in to the water first to get them used to the temperature of the mixture. As you can imagine Alisha was screaming by the time we got her foot in the bag with the casting mix. Seemed to take ages for it to go off. Tried breast feeding at the time to keep her calm but she was having none if it. 
In the end hubby pulled get foot out too soon and the stuff ripped...

You should have seen the state of the kitchen and the three of us afterwards lol. The stuff was everywhere. Down my clothing, up hubby's arm, on Alisha, all over the floor, sink, and workflow...

Doesn't tell you that on the packet.  Gonna have to do all that again....some time....lol. 
Don't know if I can face putting ourselves through all that again. Now got a really expensive box frame and no 3d cast.

Lovely day here at the mo. Well, it's dry the noo. 
Made a pot of lentil soup this morning as I thought I'd better have healthier stuff for lunch. Just been getting these really bad cravings for chocolate and cakes at the mo. Have started putting weight back on. Usually i'm a savoury girl lol. Now I could easily eat a whole big bar of Cadbury's Caramel Chocolate in less than 5 mins. 
I've been eating the same size portions as hubby for dinner and still feel hungry after wards. Nightmare! Must be the breAstfeeding giving ne such an appetite.

Alisha was soaked through this morning. Black poop and pee all up her back. 
Which brand of nappies do you all use? 
I started with Pampers New Baby size 1 and found them fab, till they started leaving her with a wet back in the mornings.
My SIL had given me a box of Huggies newborn size 2 which I'm using at the mo, but I find they tend to leak at the sides and this morning again her back was soaking.

Ali, how was Bon Jovi last night?

PB, how's wee Keir? Has he moved in to his cot yet? How is he getting on with the baby massage?

Molly, is Aoife still breast feeding or is she totally weened now?

Kim, bet you can't wait for your holidays. Did the girls passports take long to come?

Hugs
X


----------



## anyamac

.....bloomin predictive text.....lol


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all

Haggis, good luck with starting IVF.  There's a fair few of us here now.
Corrin, good luck with your review.  You've had such a journey.  I didn't have any to freeze but would love that to happen this time - ideally on top of a BFP, for future sibling!
Revols, good luck with the sniffing ( I am getting a bit fed up of it, now it's been over a month!)

AFM Things are moving forward again.  was in NW for aspiration of cysts and due to start injections tomorrow! Fibroid still a bit of a worry, but Dr advised to carry on.

Molly and Alidoll - thanks for the wishes...will be popping over o keep on top of your news - and then hopefully permanently.

mat
x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks,

Bon Jovi was brilliant...lots of old songs and only one bum note from Ritchie Sambora which wasn't bad! Kirsty was brilliant considering we forgot her changing bag with her stuff so had to sleep in her jeans and t-shirt! Got home at midnight 

I used one of those inkless wipes for kirsty's hand and footprints. Wasn't too bad and got a silver necklace made up with her feet on one side with dob and hands on other with her name. Both sets are inlaid with gold and I wear it constantly. Got cufflinks made at the same time for Andy with a hand on one and foot on the other also inlaid with gold on silver. Didn't do the casting as felt it would just sit on a shelf gathering dust.

Kirsty asleep at the moment. My mum was playing with her this morning so she's knackered! Friends of my mum keep asking if she's walking yet which is starting to annoy as she'll go when she's ready and I hate all that competitive granny crap. She's a happy wee thing (most of the time). Will eat anything I give her without fuss, and gets about fast enough on her butt or if I hold her hands. Just wish people would let kids be kids and stop trying to get them to grow up sooo quickly. She loves Duplo so that'll be Christmas sorted this year lol!

So are we using this thread for chatting or the other one? Consensus ladies please so we don't get lost en transit!


----------



## Mathilde

I am sooo confused!

I agree with all the comments about wanting to stay together  I love hearing from everyone at every stage and really enjoy the baby news. Have posted update on other thread - wheels in motion again!

Love to all, chuckled at the tales of trying to get the castings.

Mat
x


----------



## anyamac

Also wanted to wish you all good luck. Don't give up hope....

Hugs, 
Anya
X

Ps: chat to you all on the other thread


----------



## Revols

Hi Corrin - was supposed to start in Aug but it came forward, so have my sniffing stuff and I'm good to go on day 2 of my period - and its on its way hahahah


----------



## anyamac

Hi Mat
Great to hear things are moving again. Just read your update. Thanks for posting it. Shame we have to jump from board to board to keep up with each other lol.

Ali, poor Kirsty having to sleep in her clothes lol. Did you at least get her a John Bonjovi tshirt heehee? 
Which gig are you heading to next? 

Linz is on her way to Take That!!!! The lucky girl is getting to see Robbiiiiiieeeeee(sigh). 
She asked me to pass on the following message:

Sorry for delay. I'm on the ferry, heading down to Glasgow for weekend and hopefully going to Take That tomorrow night. I'm still waiting on my drugs arriving, don't know why they take so long! I know someone else who asked for theirs after me and got them. I'm home next Thursday so will call them then if they don't turn up. Won't get on ff, but please let everyone know I agree with you and Ali. It's going to be very hard on us on treatment thread to be separated and some may never make it to parent thread which is really disappointing. You can join the cycle buddies thread when going through treatment because you choose to. But the area one is surely about making friends in your area that potentially you could meet up with. I'll get to post next week but happy to join you all on whichever thread is most suitable for all. Linz x


----------



## bubblicous

ladies quick question is there roughly 9 of you who use the threads regularly (thats how many ive counted) im thinking i may ask if you can be one thread again as you are such a small group (this is whats happened with the highland and island ladies as their is only 5 including me who use that thread) 


anya - sounds like the casting kit was fun    i did fancy giving it a bash but changed my mind to just prints ive not done them yet as Ruaridh has the cold so hes not a happy bunny at the mo and i dont want to bother him whilst hes ill but hopefully will get them done some point next week


----------



## anyamac

Hey Bubs
That would be fab....yeah there's not more than nine regular posters. 
Quite a number of us have been supporting each other for over two years now since Ali started the "Rollercoaster" thread and we've become friends. 
Some of us have been lucky enough to be able to meet up a few times. 
More meet ups are planned for this year. 

Unfortunately some of our friends haven't been lucky enough yet to become Mums but we're all wanting to support them on the journey.

I just want to say thanks, Bubs for fighting our corner. Means a lot to us to be able to stay together. 

Hope R's cold gets better soon. 
X


----------



## Alidoll

Yeah..save the rollercoaster! Thanks bubs as we really would like to stay together as one group bonded by a common dream...to have a baby. 

Anya - the bj t-shirts were rubbish and at 35 quid a POP decided to save my money for.... 

Iron Maiden next month lol! Andy loves the band and always goes to the concert if he can as they always put on a good show. 

One of my friends is at Take That tonight...which is hilarious as she's a 4ft 8 rock chic with really long hair (think cousin It from the Adams Family). Her work decided it was a good night out and got her a ticket...heehee.

Nice day today...hope it lasts.


----------



## anyamac

Ali, god Iron Maiden, that brings back memories lol....

Used go go to school with this guy who was in to Heavy Metal. He used to bring his "ghetto blaster" in to school with him and play his music full blast whilst violently "head banging". 
Iron Maiden, Bon Jovi and Deff Leopard were his favourite. 

Sadly I must admit to participating in "head banging" contests with the other girls....heehee.
Usually just to the point of feeling sick.

Then I went through my "goth" phase.....


----------



## preciousbundle

Aagh - the goth phase. I also went through that phase plus the rocker phase - the 'moshing' pit! hee hee. We used to go to a club which had a weekly "rockers rave up" and it was brilliant    Went to see the Mission, the Cult and the Cure back in the day. 

Got confused there Anya - read the post too quickly and thought it was you waiting on drugs and I was thinking 'wow' Anya moves quick with the fertility treatment    I keep meaning to phone Ann to ask about costs and potential timescales for FET.

Went to playgroup today and again Keir slept through most of it but I still get a chat with the other mums. He is getting a flat head with all this sleeping - need to do more tummy time!
Just had a bath and massage and forgot to put the nappy on whilst I did the massage - pee and poo everywhere and jeans and towels now in the wash - uugh. Can't wait for mattress to arrive for the crib we have a loan of as he is too squished in his basket. Waiting on a Toys R Us order too - excited about seeing the stuff - should come tomorrow.

Hope sun comes out again tomorrow as I fancy chilling in the garden for a bit. Lost another 2lb at weightwatchers so had a cream egg today to celebrate   

Linz - enjoy Take That - would LOVE to see them.

Thanks Bubs for trying to save the Rollercoaster - would love to have the one thread again as we are a pretty small group and I really want to be able to support those going thro treatment


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Just want to wish you all the very best of luck and please do keep us updated on the other thread if you can   

Corrin - 10 frozen embies is a great number - if you are able to share any info the doctor gives you that would be great - I would love to try with our frozen embies at some point next year. Do you know the current charge for FET?


----------



## kim78

I hope ur all still here not sure where to post anya keep me updated. Well been awake since 5 not the girls that have gotten me up think i am just nervous leave today staying in Glasgow then off to Canada in the morning 7 hour flight with the girls my our knees argggh feeling sick at the moment!

Hope to catch up more when i get back keep more update with everyone hope ur still here when i get back! Hope u all take care speak soon lol x x


----------



## anyamac

Omg can't believe you're off to Canada tomorrow. 
That came round quick! 
I'm like you. I can't sleep the night before I travel.....

Been up since four with Alisha. She was having a sore poo and was soaked through. Fed till after five and put get back down. She was screaming again at half six. Again her pjs were wet up her back. These Huggies size 2 are rubbish!!!! 
Totally changed her again and took her to bed with me. She fed till about twenty past seven and slept till half eight. 
She was crying again. Seems to be having pain when she's pooing.

Really tired! Was getting used to her sleeping through the night. 

Maybe she's going through a growth spurt. She fed loads yesterday. Didn't get my own dinner till about ten and only cause I asked hubby to make me toast and a Mueller Rice 

At least I managed to wash my hair last night. 

Think we've got a colicky day ahead of us. 

Kim, have a lovely holiday. Hopefully we'll all still be here and back together when you come back.

Hugs
X


----------



## Alidoll

Kim - enjoy your trip to canada, I'm sure the girls will have an absolute ball and are dead excited. Probably don't understand what's happening tho..

K trying to sleep but Kai going mental as there are a couple of workmen outside and he's yowling. Could wring his neck as took me ages to get her settled! 

Yes, you've sussed me..I'm an aging rock chic. Used to go to Madisons nightclub in Edinburgh when I was a student and been to quite a few gigs in my time (even had a drink bought for me from a guy in Jagged Edge) and met Steve Vai when he was in Dave Lee Roth band. Hair a bit tamer now and jeans not as tight but still like to see bands live when I can. Do like other stuff tho...Owl City are brilliant live but am in Barcelona when they are over..also seen Dolly Parton so pretty wide music spectrum huh!

Better go as k about to wake ..


----------



## preciousbundle

Dolly Parton - I wouldn't mind seeing her concert    Went to see Lionel Ritchie once and he was brilliant.

Dressed Keir in shorts and t-shirt today - lasted about an hour until I panicked he was too cold and changed him    Had a nice walk with pram whilst it was sunny tho and dad kindly came and weeded our garden - yeah.

Have a good weekend all and a FAB trip Kim - love Canada - lucky you x


----------



## anyamac

Talking of gigs. My first big one back in the day was UB40. Followed by Depeche Mode, Simple Minds and New Model Army. Best gig ever was Robbie Williams with Coldplay at a close second. 

Was totally obsessed with Bros when I was a young hormonal teenager. This was between the Heavy Metal and Goth phase. Was gonna marry Matt Goss and have his babies heehee. Even took part in a competition to win a date with him. Thought destiny would bring us together lol. Was totally heartbroken when he picked another girl. I had even sent him a poem I had written.

Was totally cringing when I saw him years later on that cookery program. Thank god I grew up. 

Wouldn't turn Robbie Williams down or Brandon Flowers....sigh x


----------



## Revols

Hows the injections going Mathilde?
I started my spray today, Ive only got a week left to work then off for summer hols - change that 4 and a half days to work wooooohoooooo   So treatment came at a good time ( if all goes to plan that is!)


----------



## Corrinann

Hi PB - I think it is £1000 for a FET

Rev - brilliant for start of tx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all  - 

Kim - Im really hoping that your trip is fab and stress free xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - can't wait to hear how you got onand all your tips xxxx

A FET at NW'2 is about £900 ish

Corrin x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks 

Just back from the Dunfermline fun run! Andy and Kirsty were first stroller over three finish line (yeah, go Andy!)  With mum a bit further back. Still, wasn't last and feel ok...tho still had 5 yr olds beating me lol!

Oh Anya, Bros...and you admit it.....

PBundle - I was the same with k last yr. had her in shorts about twice.

System running slow again so have a good wkend everyone.


----------



## preciousbundle

Morning all

Thanks Corrin - FET cheaper than I thought it would be - thought about £1500. 
I loved Bros too back in the day - my taste varied a lot    
I don't know what Ross has done to our TV but we can't get any channels following the digital changeover - nada. TV is 11 years old anyway so think we shall just get a new one as ours takes up so much room compared to flat screen TVs.
Ross found out today he is being cut to 4 days a week - eek - firm quiet.  Not good news when I am not earning either.

Keir has a flat head - his head is so heavy - need to try more tummy time but it is a bit tricky as he cannot support his head yet and you can't really do tummy time too close to after a feed or he just brings it back up. He's crying now so best go x  x


----------



## anyamac

Hi PB 
Thanks lol... At least I'm not alone re Bros heehee. Did u also have the Doc Martens with the bottle tops ;-)?
Haven't really noticed the flat head on Alisha. She doesn't sleep much during the day. Maybe a wee cat nap if she falls asleep at the boobie. Her baby beanbag is quite good at keeping her propped up and she turns her head to the sides a lot when she's sleeping. 
She can hold her head quite well, but same as Keir she's not so keen on tummy time.

Her bum has been quite raw since yesterday. Seemed to get bad once I changed back from Huggies to Pampers. Wonder if this is a coinsidence. Been lathering sudacreme on it and given he'd naked time but no improvement yet. Any advice?

Really ****** off today. Got a letter from the SSSC (Scottish Social Services Council) stating that unfortunately they don't recognise my qualifications and I have to do them again. So ****** off. I've been working in childcare for about 15 years and my training was a lot more extensive than the training my niece is currently undergoing. 
I can take an aptitude test in Dundee or redo my training. That would cost over £3000 and rake up over 3 years of my time plus all the effort. 
So ****** off surely 15 years of practical experience plus further training(makaton, health and safety and childprotection) would count towards something....
Also I gad to pay them £130 to assess my qualifications, provide evidence myself, then have a document professionally translated for another £430)...raging!!!!

The thing is I don't even have a job to go back to apart from 4 hrs special needs care per week. Doubt my "employer" would pay for the training. 
I was looking forward to spending quality time with Alisha, not working and then spending my free time doing course work. 
Nobody is allowed to employ me without the registration 

To top it all I got a letter today saying I don't qualify for Maternity Allowance but should get SMP through my old employer. They however don't exist any mire. There is no funds to pay me as they were taken over. Still haven't received a penny since march. Now the whole thing us being dragged out till end if august. Then I can let them know if old employer hasn't paid. 
Knowing my luck Alisha will be in school before I get any money. 

Bloody bureaucracy!!!!!


Sorry, rant over 

On the up side: it's sunny and my wee girl is cuddled up to me
X


----------



## Alidoll

Anya - that truly sucks big time with the qualifications and mat allowance. Guess I was really lucky with my employer as only had one month when they cocked up and paid me when they shouldn't so took it off the next month instead. Thankfully I hadn't spent the excess so worked out ok but not to get anything is just rubbish. 

Photo of Alisha gorgeous (still can't find keys!). She looks really content. 

You could try Bypanthen (sp?) It's similar to sudacream but stickier. Tried it a couple of times as got free samples but prefer the sudastuff instead. 

K didn't get flathead as she was a wriggler and would lie on her side curled up in the fetal position. She hated tummy time with a Passion and would howl until I turned her over again...wouldn't even attempt to do anything...just lay there screaming blue murder!

Anyway, better get on and see if I can find those keys...


----------



## anyamac

Woohoo Alisha's passport came today. It's really cute. Can't wait to take her away now lol. 

We're heading out for lunch soon. She's been colicky all morning. Should have given her her meds sooner I think. Hope she won't be too upset in the restaurant. 

Nursery also texted me earlier. They asked if we'd pop round this avo so the kids can see her before they break up for holidays. Too many social calls on a bad colic day I think. 

Also invited to a party in other nursery tomorrow.

X


----------



## kazzamc01

Hello ladiesxx 
i think its been a good loooong while since ive been on here!!! 
just a quick question about NW closing for refurbishment in autumn time?? 
You see.. we found out that i had a small Hydrosalpinx? on my left ovary when i went for my HSG, NW sent out a letter to ask if i would like to go ahead with a snip/removal of dodgy tube? which i replied a big YES please!!! 
the waiting list would be approx 10 weeks long (if not longer-due to being very busy) which is understandable...........but with this refurb happening soon .. it doesnt sound like i will have any dates for any 'plumbing works' that are needing done??
i recieved the letter in April .......... any ideas??
we have recently enjoyed our selves  with a 10day break in benidormxxx which we took time out and just enjoyed ourselves!!     lols xx
sorry for the memememe post 
its nice reading up on all your ups and downs xxx 
love karen xx


----------



## febe

Good luck to you all ladies

Will keep checking in when i can and hopefully manage to keep up with everyone progress!

Hopefully not long before we hear about all your big BFP

xx


----------



## febe

Hi All

Sorry its taken me ages to get on here!

Having 3 threads is really confussing too!  I was just getting to grips with everyone too well most folk!

Kim enjoy your holiday well jealous, our friends are away their too!

Anya/PB nice to hear the wee one are getting on really well and your managing to get out and about!  One of the advantages of having a spring baby!  Anya where you planning on going first now Alisha passport has arived?

Alidoll a wee rock chick!  Wow your really keen doing all these fun run!  What you planning on doing next?  Have you always been into doing runs etc?  It takes me all my time to go out for a walk!

Well its been pretty busy busy with us, i finished working in the pub at the wkend there!  It was a hard last shift really busy and i made lots of silly mistakes!  Pouring wrong pints to spilling lager all over my bump haha but least ive been there for that long my boss isn't too bothered!  We went to see KOL at murrayfield on sunday, they were good but such a long day and a late night!

Seen the dreaded MIL too at the wkend and dont really like her so was in a right bad mood!  Am i being rude but not anyone from my hubbys side have offered to buy or get us anything for our new arrival?!  Plus hubby dad has decided to take time off second wk in aug too and baby due 1st august!  Never even thought this wee one might be late!  Plus its the first grandchild and great grand child on his side!

So ive been feeling ok apart from the sleepless nights, and not being about to pass wind and go to the toilet properly oh and now swollen ankles!  Midwife gave me this syrup stuff to take so trying that out and eating lots of fruit!  Had a weepy night on tuesday dont really know what was wrong but been really moody prob since last wk and not got much chat with hubby so its pretty much silent at home, not sure if just angry with his family and a build up of stressing about labour or what really!

Only 4 1/2 wks to go now, start our first anti natal class tonight and got a breast feeding thing this afternoon, bit nervous but nice way of meeting more folk.  Do you have to take your notes along to these sessions?  Not sure how im feeling about the whole labour think nervous excited and scared all mixed into one any tips?

Suppose i better get on with some work, only have till next friday then im off!  Lookin forward to it but worried i will be bored and just sit about and eat and end up massive!

Hi to everyone else sorry for just moaning on here

Take care, hope the weather is nice for you all over the wkend

Fe

xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Fe, glad you found us ok. Still waiting to hear if we can combine the 3 threads into one master one again... really hope so!

Done 3 fun runs so far. Nothing over a mile but after k was born wanted to shift some of the baby weight and thought it would be ok. Also means she's got a couple of medals! 

Sorry gotta go as Andy just in...


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey all
Such a sunny day today - got out for a lovely walk with pram and 'grandad' and mum came round to help with housework    
Just changed baby - eek - first time the poo escaped the nappy and ended up on the clothes. Ended up deciding the easiest option was to pop him in the bath!
Planned on going back to Zumba tonight but had mole removed yesterday and have 3 stitches so guess it is safest to wait a week.
Cannot believe how quickly the weeks are flying in and I seem to be busier than ever but it is mainly social outings with Keir which is great. 

Anya - Keir had nappy rash once and I swapped from Sudocream to Vaseline and it works wonders - never had nappy rash ever again. My vote is for Vaseline    Also my friend said to me to make sure I use a big enough nappy to ensure the skin has space to breathe. Hope the nappy rash has cleared up now for Alisha. Keir is getting cradle cap pretty bad now so I bought the ammunition yesterday - cradle cap shampoo and cradle cap cream. Honestly he seems to look bigger each day and will be rugby player build at this rate    

Thanks for the picture of Alisha - what a cutie - I just love when babies laugh - their whole face lights up. Keir seems to laugh mainly with his grandad!

Fe - Wow - the countdown really is on for you now - great. I didn't take my notes to the antenatal classes. I tried not to think too much about the labour or plan for it really as I often think things can turn out different to your plan anyway!! Just make sure you have your hospital bag packed in plenty time - I ended up having to get my mum to make one up for me. 
Make the most of your free time before littlie arrives.

Ali - have a lovely weekend. I should pop thro and see you and Kirsty over the summer as we don't live too far apart. x


----------



## preciousbundle

Just popped on to say Hi.
Mat/Revols - how are you getting on with injections/sniffing?


----------



## Revols

Hi Karen, I would give them a wee phone and ask - fingers crossed they get you in before it closes - good luck x

Ive been sniffing since Saturday, so far so good - got alarm on my mobile set to go off 4 times a day so not forgoten yet   Ive felt a bit emotional today (but hidden it well from others) it was the end of term service at school and I was thinking if our wee bean had stayed put at the start of the year I would have been getting my flowers and good luck wishes etc As I would have been due in Aug   funny how it just hits you sometimes. Hey ho enough of that! I will get them at the easter service instead  
Hope you all well xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Fe, Not long now, the last few weeks are always tough and stressy, I think that's pretty normal, just relax and enjoy the next few weeks and get together with your hubby and go for lunch/dinner xx

Hope everyone else is well - heading to bed as so tired, busy day at work today! Feet swollen and only over halfway through preg!

Pb- Keir sounds like he's doing great, A has cradle cap off and on, I try to use baby oil every few weeks, johnson's baby oil is the current favourite! HV's recommend it! If doesn't clear up, will go to Napier's in Edin to get something, looks horrible.

Hi Ali and Anya, Hope you're well and the girlies! Well done Ali with all the running, will need to get back to that and Anya-hope Alish not too painful with colic, poor thing, thank goodness you're BF, it'd probably be worse with formula.

Hope everyone on the other treatment page is doing well with treatment, need to get on and check there,

No news at all from me,back again to work tomorrow, lots to do,not enough hrs in the day!!

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## molly76

Can anyone help again with ticker!! I've gone through lilypie and put it all together, copied it but how do I put it on my page? Did have it written down but can't find it?


----------



## molly76

oops lost my two tickers now! Copy and pasting doesn't work! Don't know what I have done! night all x any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mathilde

Hi revols, hope sniffing going ok you must be so pleased to be finished for holidays now!  I really understood how you were feeling about “what if”.  If our last go had worked out I’d have been due now.  I know someone who’s about to give birth and that’s made me a bit more aware all the way through of what stage I would have been at.  That bit has been easier that I thought it would be though – more fleeting thoughts.

Hi corrin, hope your review went well.  Any news on starting?

Haggis, hope you’ll hear soon about getting started.

Linz, hope you enjoyed take that!  Good luck for the next stage of the journey.

Karen, glad you had a good holiday.  It’s all really confusing with the unit closure, hope they fit you in soon.

Well, I’m feeling pretty positive today.  Had my scan today and follies are growing away.  Better progress than last attempt - had to go back in on the Monday for re-scan – this time I’m good to go on Tuesday!

I missed my lunch time spray today – eek, first time I’ve forgotten too late to do it at all.  Feel like I’ve been sniffing for so long not likely to be a huge problem.

Hi to any of the mums/mums to be checking in, particularly febe, hope you’re doing ok and not getting too stressed.  Thank heaps for all the well wishing.

Mat


----------



## molly76

Very quiet on here, everyone must be out in the sunshine? Can anyone tell me about the nappy wrapping/disposal machine/thing? Need to get one! My brain is not in gear. Putting Aoife into her own room tonight, oh and Anya - you mentioned before getting black out blinds on ebay? Can you tell me where to look

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi,ladies, hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine...glorious day here in Dunfermline...long may it continue!

Molly - sorry can't help with the ticker..lost mine a few months ago and haven't been able to get it back either so didn't bother. Have an app on my phone that I can record things about k and check her age etc so use that instead.

Anya - how's Alisha's colic? Has she settled down ok? 

PB -  is Keir enjoying the sun?

Fe - how you doing?

system slow again..hate when it does that. dead frustrating


----------



## anyamac

Hi Molly
Check out the angelcare nappy disposal system on amazon. 
It's amazing. Only costs about £6.99 or £7.99 and comes with the first cartridge including free delivery. The refills cost about £11.99 for 3 cartridges. Each one lasts me about a month. I can highly recommend it. No smells escape and best of all it's so easy to change the refills and operate. Was recommended to me by Ali.

The roman blind seller on eBay is called June. If u contact seller and ask her she'll post you fabric swatches of your colour or pattern choices. Then give her your exact measurements and she'll quote you. All blinds are blackout lined and come within 7-10 days ready to hang. The have velcro at top so you can take them off and wash them and the cord attaches with a cleit which u can attach quite high up so A can't play with cord. 
Check out the link
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/june293&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID
Hope it works as I'm doing this from my iPod lol.

I think with the tickers you had to go on to lilypie and copy and paste one of the codes. I'll have a look at it later and see if I can remember.

I was going mad on friday. Was watching Jeremy Kyle whilst breast feeding Alisha when something caught my attention. They had special kids on that day. One of the girls was tiny and had Russell Silver Syndrome. She had been born tiny as she stopped growing in womb, wasn't putting on weight, whites of eyes had blue tinge, pinkie finges curved inwards, small chin, flat feet....sounded just like Alisha. My heart nearly stopped. The wee girl on the program was on growth hormone injections and was told she'd only grow to about 4foot or so...

Was totally panicking and googling symptoms etc. Alisha has been putting on weight and growing although it's a worry that her weight gain has dropped to the 0.4 centile and her length is on 9th centile. HV doesn't seem overly concerned at the moment. Hope all is ok. Her weight gain has dropped to only about 3oz on average per week over the last three weeks and it used to be about 5-8 before. Too scared to tell hubby as he'll just dismiss it and tell me off for worrying. Just can't help worrying as I love her so so much. Wish I hadn't seen that program.


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali - Thanks anyway, hope sun still shining in Dunfer, hopefully will last

Hi Anya - Thanks for writing all that, Will have a look now and email her. Don't be getting yourself in a state, I am sure A is perfect, I work with HV team and we saw a baby fri whose weight is down and is being BF solely, she's just tiny, HV going to check her again in two weeks, will your HV see her again soon, obviously you don't want her to keep dropping down in weight - are you feeding her every two- three hrs? I know you panic when you watch things like that on TV xxx


----------



## Revols

Hi Mathilde how things  going?

Karen did you call the hospital?

We have the baseline scan on Mon 18th July, at first I thought that was ages away but I'm quite glad as going camping the next 2 weekends with friends and family so don't have the hassle of injecting myself and think I will be able to hide the sniffing without a problem.


----------



## anyamac

Hey Molly, thanks. She hasn't really dropped weight, just centile. 
Some days she can be on the boob non stop but I suppose a lot if that will be comfort sooking lol.
She doesn't seem to be really angry after I've fed. Nine times out of ten she feeds till she comes off in a big sleepy heep and sleeps through the night from about 23:00 till between 7 and 8. 

She doesn't sleep much during day just naps at the boob in-between feeds.
Although saying that she's asleep in her cot at the moment lol.

I'm just heating uP some lentil soup for my lunch. Bet she'll wake as soon as my spoon hits the plate.

Oh forgot to say HV now sees her every 2wks. 
X


----------



## anyamac

Bloomin predictive text... That's hungry, not angry lol x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, just a quick post to update.

EC today and 10 eggs collected! fingers crossed they do their business tonight.
M x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, just a quick update post - 

EC today and 10 eggs collected! 


Hope you're all well.  Anya, hope you're not too stressed. M xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Mat
Wow 10 that is great. I suppose you're feeling a bit tender right now and will be dreading the phonecall tomorrow. It's pure torture that they make you confirm your name and date of birth etc before they tell you what's what. 
I usually held my breath and was close to suffocating by the time I had the answer. 

All is crossed for you Hun. 

Let us know what happens. 

All you need is one good one. Two is a bonus. More even better as you might have enough for frosties. 

Got a lovely shagpile rug today. Lovely colours, cream, beige and brown for the guest room. One of the mothers from the nursery bought it for her lounge but didn't like it and sold it to me got £15! As new! Bargain. 

Put it in laminate in guest room and noticed dogs sniffing it as I walked away. Thought they are probably smelling her cat lol. 
Wee while later I came back to admire it and noticed a big yellow stain in the middle. 
Was just about to curse the woman when I realised the bloody dog had sprayed it! Absolutely raging at the dog.... He has never done that before in the house. 
Ended up on my hands n knees scrubbing it with anti bacterial stuff. Luckily stain is hone, but I know the pee was there. Won't be letting Alisha play on it when she's older lol 
X


----------



## Revols

Thats great   will keep everything crossed!


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies!

Sorry for disappearing for last few weeks, after my hectic week away i came home to my granny and great aunty in hospital plus getting back to work, so its been all go!  Take that were absolutely amazing, im not a massive fan but thoroughly enjoyed concert and would definitely recommend seeing them.

Mathilde - YAY 10 eggs!!!!  Thats amazing!  So happy for you, did you get phone call this morning about them or is it tomorrow?  Amazing how quickly you forget these things!  Really hoping and praying that all is going well.  Are you sore this time after EC?

Revols - hows the sniffing?  Not long till baseline now, we might end up in nw together yet!!  My drugs came through on saturday, its looking like i will be starting on 25th July and all being well EC will be about 3rd august.

Hey to everyone else, will catch up on all the news over next few days!


----------



## anyamac

Mat, thinking about u. Hope all is well with ur embies.

Linz, great news about ur meds. Missed u! Thanks for the Robbie pics lol.

Hope all u other ladies are well.

Hugs x


----------



## anyamac

Quiet on here again.....

Alisha had a tough night last night. She had really bad wind/ stomach cramps. U could literally her her stomach making noises and feel the bubbles passing through. She kept straining as if she was trying to poo and was screaming. No idea how hubby managed to sleep through it. I was trying to calm her till about 5am. Knackered today. 

Usually she wakes about sevenish but slept till twenty past nine. Was a rush feeding her and getting as dressed as she had to be at doctors for 10:30 for her second lot of jags. 
She was very brave. Only cried for a wee while.
She has put on 4.5oz in the last week and now weighs 8lbs 13.5ozand measures 56cm. 

Think i'll have a wee siesta now x


----------



## Revols

Mathilde - Been thinking about you! Hope all went / going well    

Linz - Glad you enjoyed TakeThat, I had friends who went twice to Glasgow and then got a bus down to London at the w.end to see them again      The spraying is going well had a bit of a cold but got the oilbis oil burning to help clear, so spray should still be getting to the correct area. Not had any side effects at the moment and feeling quite calm, but im sure that will change when I start going for scans and doing injections   Thats great your drugs have arrived, I will wear a white carnation if we go to ninewells at same time hahahah so you know its me


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, sorry not been on but been a hectic week at work as was training up in Aberdeen yesterday so knackered when I got home. 

Mat - that's fab news so keeping my fingers crossed for you doll.

Anya - stop worrying about Alisha...she's perfect and you're doing brilliantly. The weight will fluctuate as Kirsty was the same. One month she had dropped by 20% but was back up the next time. She's bright and alert, smiles etc so nothing to worry about.

K still not walking yet...she will now take one hand and stagger round the living room like lurch. She'll get it eventually so I'm not worried..just needs the confidence to try it herself.

Wonder how Kim is getting on with the girls in Canada! Bet they are having a whale of a time.

So, anyone buying a euro lottery ticket then? Oh to win that amount...I'm not that lucky tho and am skint till I get paid on the 15th! Still, can dream eh....

Any plans for the weekend? Think its to be wet again...blah! 

Anyway, better go as phone nearly out of charge. 
Take care everyone


----------



## anyamac

Morning Ali
Before you know it K will be running off herself and you'll be chasing her and struggeling to keep up. 
Yeah some days I wish we could bin that bloody red book. 
Why bother with statistics as long as the wee one is content and healthy...
Everybody is different and has different skills.

Managed a bit of a lie in and went to bed early last night. When A started grizzling I just handed her to hubby as he was still down watching the telly. Poor soul, I think it was one before he put her down.

Did end up feeding her then though as she woke again. Head still a bit sore but not as banging as yesterday. 

When did Kirsty and Aioffe start teething? 
I'm wondering if that is Alisha started now. She constantly has her fist in her mouth and is drooling so much I have to keep changing her bib. 

Hoping to take her for a wee walk to the bank van later if it stays dry. 

No plans for weekend as Hughie is working on Saturday.,
Next sat we're heading north to spend the day with friends of ours. Got that to look forward to. 

PB how are you and Keir?  

X


----------



## Alidoll

Thoroughly hacked off...have car in garage to get hand brake fixed as wasn't holding so car running forward on hills. They had tightened it about two months ago but was as bad as ever so thought I'd better get it fixed properly.

They called and instead of 100 quid max that I'd budgeted for...going to cost 575 instead! Cable had locked which has locked the brake calipers so new them, brake shoes, brake cable..you name it, my car needs it. Can't afford a new car and can't afford not to have no car..rock and hard place springs to mind. Absolutely gutted. Credit card going to go into meltdown when I add that one...

Anya, think k was about 7 months when she got her first tooth thru as stopped bfeeding when she had a couple! You can normally feel little bumps where they start to appear. Front ones normally come in first. Calpol brilliant for that. 

Anyway, away to cry in a dark corner...


----------



## anyamac

Ali, omg poor you ! How can garages get away with charging so much!!! Can't u just wedge a brick behind the wheel when parking on a hill lol? 
Thanks for info on teething. 

We had a nice walk to the shop and back earlier with a wee tea break at her aunties house. 
Back home now and she's having a wee snack. 
Nice to get all the windows open and beds stripped. 

Just devoured 2!!!! Coconut cups with raspberry jam. Yum! Hubby doesn't like them lol so gave the whole packet to myself hee hee. I've developed a total craving for them. Surprised the breast milk doesn't taste of coconut yet lol. 
At least I've stayed off the Cadbury's caramel milk cocolate lately. 

X


----------



## Alidoll

Should pick up the car today..really loathed to pay that amount on a v reg car but need wheels and would cost about the same to get the Celica on the road so gonna have to look after it once its fixed as spent over 350 getting the exhaust done..wish I had a bike instead lol! 

K teething as well and was sick again last night so is feeling a wee bit sorry for herself today. It's the pre-molars so sore for her.

How's all the mums to be doing? Everyone feeling ok? 

Getting pins and needles in ARM so better go as lying on bed beside k who is asleep again


----------



## anyamac

Ali, how about it? We'll both get a Harley with a side car and take Alisha and Kirsty along Route 66!!!!!
Found my old leather trousers the other day heehee. 
That would be some forum meet up lol!

X


----------



## Alidoll

Oooh, would love to do one of those across a country tours..oz, Canada, US, New Zealand etc..also would Love to visit Japan. I've a penfriend who lives near Tokyo that I've written to since first year at High school and our dog is a Japanese shiba Inu..would really like to see Mount Fiji and see all the new electronics before they reach the UK. Maybe when Kirsty is older Andy and myself can take a tour. We were going to go when we went to oz the last time but one night in Tokyo cost the same as three nights in Hong Kong and they had just opened Disneyland there so decided to make the stopover there instead...do miss my long haul hols but wouldn't be without Kirsty so guess my wanderlust will need to wait a couple of years...

Well, thats the car back...my folks are going to loan me some of the money so the credit card isn't hurt too much. Was wanting to get one of those tablets so bang goes that idea for a while...unless its the LeapPad by leapfrog for Kirsty!  

Biblical weather here this avo..really heavy rain, lighning etc...dog was going mad as he hates loud noises and could n't even put the Tele on as the Sky box wasn't getting a signal!

Hope everyone is ok..since the board split, its been quiet on here which is such a shame as miss catching up with everyone's news.


----------



## anyamac

Yeah I miss everybody too. Sometimes scared of posting on the other thread in case i mention something I shouldn't....like Alisha lol. 
Seems a bit like a computer game:

Ur now pregnant so you get to Level 2/ the pregnancy thread. 
You started the whole rollercoaster and you, Kim and I used to chat for ages. Kim was lucky first, followed by you and it took me years to get there. Don't know what I would have done without your support. 
I reading about your pregnancy tales and hearing about all the babies...

Bubs, any update on getting the threads combined?

Ali, just get Kirsty the iPad for Xmas instead lol. Then Mummy can play with it when Kirsty is in bed/ at nursery lol.


----------



## Fyfey

Evening Ladies... 

Room for me .....

Ive been a member for a while on FF, but was always a lurker... 
.... PMA took a major dive again today, so thought i cld maybe join you ladies, coz as you all well know, its a lonely journey..

A little bit about ourselves....
Me 24 OH 28
Been TTC for 4 years... unexplained
6 months on clomid...

We have been on the waiting list for IVF since Dec 2010..... So its likely that 2014 will be our year fo IVF... which is a bloody enternity away!! 
We have agreed in the meantime to self fund 2 rounds of IUI.. Is anyone else going down this route?? 

Hope everyones doing well.... Hopefully get to know everyone a bit better as time goes on...   xx


----------



## Kiah

Hi! 
Was wondering if it would be ok to join in with you all? I have one wee boy concieved with clomid and am currently overwhelmed with broodyness. Would love to try again soon but to many practical reasons in the way at the moment which is really rubbish but there you go that's life! Despite being on FF for years I am now feeling kind of lost for a 'home' as I am not as yet TTC, or moving on with my family etc. I had my tx at Ninewells over 3 years ago now and they were talking about a refurb then - can't believe its still ongoing lol! Tho it would appear that my consultant is gone which is sad as I always had a lot of faith in her. Hope to chat soon!


Kiah xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Kiah
Welcome to "the rollercoaster". Good having another wee boy on here as baby Keir seemed to be quite lonely with all these girls lol. 
Was Dr Radkowa(spelling?) your consultant? We had her for our first tx with her. 

The journey has been a long one, but as you can see from my signature thingy we are now blessed with Alisha. Eternally grateful to Ninewells. 

We still have some frosties and are hoping to try for a sibling at some point. 

Been having a lazy day so far. Alisha gad a good nap late morning, followed by a big poo lol and I'm now cosied up with her under a fleecy blanket watching the F1. 

Ali, did you ever watch that docu series where parents used to take a year out and travel the world with their kids? Think it was called "my crazy gapyear" or something like that. 
Just think, you and Andy on a bike, Kirsty and Kai in the sidecar(tent and tins of beans on her knees)...hair flapping in the wind...riding up the highway towards the sunset. 
I admire parents who are brave enough to take their little ones on a round the world yachting trip or road trip. Imagine the education they will get. 
It would be nice having lots if money and no care in the world lol x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Kiah, yeah feel free to join our wee gang. I started the thread originally a couple of years ago and have become good friends with the ladies here (we've even met up a couple of times). I've a 17 month old daughter after IVF at Ninewells and like you would love a sibling but am one of the oldest here at 40 and didn't get funding the first time so would really struggle financially if we had to go through it all again as don't have any frosties unfortunately so would be the full works again. So, just gonna spoil my wee Lassie rotten instead lol! 

Anya - the benefits of a leapPad is it will take being thrown across a room...the iPad 2 wouldn't! Did consider getting one and letting k sit beside me but little miss independent would want to hold it..and press the icons....which with strawberry juice on her fingers (or nose snacks - she has found the mid face snack dispenser so that's one of her favourite games as laughs when mummy says no do that) would mean the screen wouldn't last 10 minutes.

Would be nice to travel but imagine trying to ask for nappies in a foreign language like Russian or Japanese! Was looking at brochures for next year and as k will be over two, have to pay for a seat so prices skyrocket...thinking near Amsterdam, Ibiza or down in England near York...gotta be really cheap tho!

Better go as getting the dinner reading..roast chicken tonight.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, sorry for the delay in updating.

Hi Fyfey.  Good to hear from you and welcome – I'm afraid I don't know much about IUI – was never suggested as an option for us because of my age I think.  But we'll still support you through it.
Revols, hope spray going OK – I have had quite a cold, but it still seems to have done its job.  How has camping been – hope you've not got too wet.  Did you manage to hide your sniffing OK?
Linz, hope your granny and great aunty are doing OK.  Hope work's settled down a bit.  Not too long until you're back on the drugs!

We got the call on Wed (morning after) to say that 6 out of the 10 had fertilised.  Did feel a little disappointed at this as had been hoping for more (but just being greedy).  EC was OK – had wondered if it might be more sore than last time as there were more follicles to dig around in, but about the same I think.  I've been pretty lucky.  Enjoyed my tea and toast!  We were the last ones in on Friday for ET  - they gave me the full bladder prize! (Maybe they say this to everyone!).  Took a bit longer again to negotiate the old fibroid but 2x 8 cells were put in and now the waiting game.  Feels like an eternity until OTD – 24th.  One of the 8 cells had been abnormal earlier on but the seemed OK but I'm a bit nervous about that one.  Had some last minute jitters about whether to put 1 or 2 back but 2 is pretty standard at my age and thought I'd probably regret it later if we said 1. 

The other 4 hadn't developed as much but the embryologist is keeping an eye on them to see if they're freezable by Monday – another phone call to wait for…

I'll keep you all posted.

M x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, quickie update.
2 embies put back on Friday.  4 not yet suitable for freezing, but they'll phone on Monday to see if any have developed enough.
Hope you're all well.  Sorry to hear about the car Ali.  We're in holiday plan limbo.  What did you all think/hear about travelling in the early days of pregnancy?
M x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Mat
Great news! All us crossed that at least one if them sticks. 
Time will slow right down now. The 2ww is absolute torture. 
Thank god for ff to keep you sane lol. 

Hi Fyfey
Welcome! I'm sure I remember you posting before. 
I think Kim had a few goes of IUI before IVF. 
It seems to work for quite a few people. 
Good luck with ur treatment 
X


----------



## anyamac

Hi Mat
Congratulations again on being PUPO.
Fingers are crossed for frosties but more importantly for sticky embies. 

I was planning on going to Germany whilst pregnant but cancelled due to having the bless between weeks 7-10. 
Took me ages after that to get my confidence back, so never flew further than Glasgow or Stornoway. 

X


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Mat - keeping my fingers crossed for you doll that the little embies snuggle down and take up residence. I travelled over to Paris when I was about 20 weeks but that was about it. Did get a bit car sick a couple of times (which I normally don't get).


----------



## anyamac

Yeah I also felt as sick as a dog up to week 19 or so. 
Some days I just lay on the couch from the moment I woke till the moment I went to bed lol. 
Poor Hughie had to do everything lol. Bless him! 

Travel was the last thing on my mind. 

Been thinking about maybe looking in to child minding once Alisha is a bit older. Dont need the SSSC registration for that and can stay at home with Al. 
Still got plenty of time to decide.

X


----------



## molly76

Hi Math, Great news, fingers xxx for you        I never went flying when pregnant with IVF, did in 2004 when I was pregnant (natural), flew home and to lewis, so that was four flights and ended up miscarrying,maybe it would have happened anyway but will never know. I didn't take the chance again. I miss not being able to get home. I know plenty folk fly but with me it was before the 12 weeks all the flights I took? Who knows what the right thing is to do!

Hi Ali and Anya, I've read over the last few posts and still can't remember what's been happening! Hope you're both well, Anya, Aoife started teething at 3mths and had two teeth by jan by the time she was 4mths, sore when BF! They think it's funny to bite, not so funny for you though   

No news at all, very quiet, Aoife had a cold - her first one! So it was a fun weekend!


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, spoke to be this morning and there is one embie to freeze.  Hoped for more, but better than none at all, and hopefully I won't need it for a while (if at all). I'm so fed up with waiting already!
M x


----------



## Mathilde

Thanks for the info ladies.  DH really keen on going on holiday next month but if all goes to plan I won't even have had the first scan.  Really not sure I should risk flying.

News from embryologist this morning - one to freeze!


----------



## anyamac

Great news about the frostie Mat.
I suppose you'll have to ask yourself if you would look back and blame yourself for going on holiday if something happened....although there's no proof it influences things.
On the other hand a holiday could be just the thing you need if you get a BFN. 
Hard one. Most pregnant ladies wouldn't think twice, but we have had such a long hard journey to get there....

Hugs
X


----------



## molly76

Hi Kiah, forgot to say welcome!

Hi Math, great that there was at least one to freeze, hope you're well!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Revols

Hello hope you are all well!

Fyfey - welcome, Its sooooo unfair that it takes so long on the waiting list. Thats all wee seem to do through treatment is wait. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Mathilde - we had a great time camping thanks, and I did manage to hide taking my spray   It was good to get away and it helped take our minds off all this. Woohoo your on your 2ww how exciting and scary and LONG! Sending lots of   and  

Well this time next week we will have been for 1st scan, feels like Ive been on the spray for ages now and I just want to move onto the next bit, oh well as we keep saying its all a waiting game


----------



## Linz7

Fyfey - welcome back, i remember you posting before!


Mathilde - thats great your on 2ww, i always find the first week goes pretty quick!  Are you working and carrying on as normal?  One embie in the freezer is good to, FET is nice and easy to do.


Revols - hows the sniffing going?


I dont know about you guys but im really struggling to post on both forums, i really miss the other guys!  Sorry about the short post but its late and i want to pop on other board to say hey!


----------



## Linz7

Hello level two'ers lol!

Sorry for the lack of posting, really struggling to post on both forums and im really missing you guys! Im not liking the seperation   i feel like i cant post properly because im catching up on two forums and trying then trying to post twice myself. 

How are you all? All the babies doing well? Molly how you keeping? Any holidays up north this summer? Be nice to see you again and Aoife.

All being well we should be starting again on 25th July, had a bit of a wobbly tonight. For some reason i had strong recollection of that feeling when you start bleeding, was horrible and made me think i dont think i can go through this again. Anyway gave myself a shake and put it out my head.

Shattered now so heading to bed, hope you are all well xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey all
Sorry I haven't been on in ages - been thinking about you all though   

Linz - oh you could be starting again in no time.   I keep losing track of the days at the moment.

Mat - hope those embies are snuggling in tight   

Molly - I also think the nappy disposal units are brill - couldn't be without it.

Ali - how is wee Kirsty? 

Anya - didn't realise you were worrying about little Alisha's weight when I texted you. Sure she is fine and just small. My mum was worried about me and said I was in 3-6 months clothes when 9 months old.

Keir is well apart from his eczema which is on his face and tummy - feel so sorry for him and have to keep layering cream on. Any advice anyone? Using Epaderm. He now has a wee infection on his face and also has an antibiotic cream. Looks sore.

Just had a barney with my folks - over nothing really. Just trying to sort a venue and arrangements for Keir's naming ceremony. Mum is suggesting I travel halfway around Scotland so my auntie's minister can do it - eh no!! Then the local minister ended up on dad's doorstep and just phoned me and said if I go to church at least 10 times then he would think about doing a christening. Started to feel stressed about the whole thing - now decided just to have a naming ceremony as I really just want it to be a happy and stressfree "welcome to the world baby Keir party".

Going to visit r's gran later today as she is 86 and Keir has a great granny card for her. Bye for now x x


----------



## Revols

4 more sleeps till my baseline scan, sniffing going fine just want to move to the next bit now. Hope your all well.


----------



## molly76

Hi girlies, hope your week has gone ok - got stuck coming home from Dundee yesterday to Perth - took me an hr and a half!, was totally stressed by the end of it all!, of course Allan away working so I ended up in a panic as was late picking Aoife up, not to mention bursting for the toilet! The traffic from Perth to Dundee was worse, a lot of folk stuck for hrs that way. It's a stress though   

Hi Linz, Good to hear from you, I read the other forum all the time but don't post as am afraid will say something I shouldn't, won't be heading to Lewis until end of year I'd say, so will def meet then, hoping you'll have good news then          fingers xxxx for you xx

Hi Mat, Hope you're ok? xx

Hi PB, good luck with your naming/christening,still haven't got round to doing one ourselves, need to sort it out!! Never easy, if we're having one, it'll be a quiet affair, my mother is in a panic because we haven't christened her yet, at home in Ireland, nearly all babies are christened at 6-8wks! I was hardly able to function at 6-8wks! Hope Keir is well xx

Hi to everyone else, no news,same old,rush rush and time flying!!


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all

Revols - loads of luck for scan tomorrow. Fingers crossed for nice thin lining. 

I am going crazy with the wait. Only 1 week to go!


----------



## Revols

Hi Mathilde, thanks for the luck! Just want to get going now  

The 2ww is soooo long, hope your keeping well and   easier said than done!


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey all

Keir having a huge crying fit so daddy off to walk him in the pram - think the wee soul is over tired as I had him out lunching with the girls today then shopping at the NEXT sale!
Got a lot of bargains not that we really need more clothes - I just can't help myself.

Things are looking up on the naming ceremony now - have found a venue I like and someone to do it and sourced some invites on the internet. Won't be until October but at least Keir will be able to hold his head up then and it is probably a better age than just now.
Gosh Molly - who is organised enough to do a christening at 6 weeks - gee whizz   

Taking Keir to a baby sensory class tomorrow and swimming for the first time on Wednesday. Wonder what he will make of that   

Hope you are all OK.xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Mat - how are you coping with the 2WW - been thinking about you       

Hi Revols and Linz - how are you both doing? 

xxx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all


revols - how did scan go?  Got everything crossed that all was as it should be!


Mathilde - how you doing?  Have you got things on this week to pass the time?  The wait makes you go crazy, keep away from google its not good lol.


Fyfey - any word on when you guys can start?


Hey PB, Anya and everyone else hope you are all well, will catch up with your news on other board.


All being well ill start injecting next monday, yikes!!!!!! Trying to organise work etc in preparation for it all!


----------



## Revols

Hello ladies, not so good today - got 2 cysts and lining to thick so been sent home with pills to take to try bring on a heavy bleed instead of the blue/purple bag full of drugs   Was quite gutted as just want to get going. Got till the 5th Aug to start injection or it will all be over untill Nov due to the work getting done. Ho hum these things are sent to try  
 to you all x


----------



## Kiah

Hi, thanks for the welcomes! Have meant to get back on sooner but have just not had a chance but today I once again find myself in my usual FF place these days which is in my car on my phone lol. .My poor wee boy is a bit under the weather at the mo and not sleeping well (meaning neither am I) and has fallen asleep on the way home from the shops so I am taking advantage of the break by sitting in my car drinking red bull and eating tunnocks tea cakes yum, yum, yum. Look a total pig though as had to open a box of 6 out of my shopping bag and only have 4 left in the box - oops! Oh well considering I have't sept worth a damn since Thursday and got rudely awakened at 6am today by L having a tantrum about animal sweeties (don't ask I have no idea lol) which must have started as a dream then got up to find 'D'H had finished the milk so no coffee and dealt with tantrum#2 as L wanted a milkshake then tantrum #3 regarding  train set before I even got in the shower this am am not feeling to guilty! I need the energy and patience that those tea cakes provide lol! and my wee pud needs the sleep.


Pb - My LO has excema 2 tho is a lot better most of the times these days thankfully what I do for swimming is to well cream him before to protect the skin a bit. Made him v slippy tho so used a baby wetsuit so I could keep hold and it also kept him cosy. Hope your LO enjoyed swimming.


Ah well wee one stirring so best go!


Kiah xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi.folks, sorry haven't been on a while..been rubbish last few weeks. After the hand brake costing an ARM and leg, now need a front tyre as that's bald. Honestly, if my car was a horse they would have shot it by now. Damned thing has cost me more than I paid for it now! Arghhh

Then yesterday got told one of staff had lost her daughter over the weekend. She was only 8 and their only daughter. Can only imagine the pain they are going through at the moment. Our office was subdued yesterday but was at the office she used to work at today and there were lots of tears...its my worst fear that something happen to k as I love her sooooo much. My heart goes out to her and her husband.

And finally, got a dental abcess so on heavy duty painkillers and antibiotics. Really hope it doesn't cost too much for that as skint after the car.

So, not the best time...never rains but it pours as they say so hope everyone is having a better wk! 

Better go as working. Iron Maiden tomorrow night so folks over tomorrow.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi revols. Sorry to hear it wasn't great news. Exactly the same as my baseline scan. Felt awful at the time but looking back was just a hiccup. So stressful to have the closure deadline go. Sending you cyst popping vibes (or something like that). I had mine aspirated but they had started to shrink anyway so fingers crossed you're not too delayed.


----------



## Revols

Thanks Mathilde feeling a bit better about it all today, nothing else for it.

Hope your not going too nuts   not many sleeps left now. Lots of   to you.


----------



## preciousbundle

Thanks for the info Kiah. Keir loved his swim but everyone said he would sleep for hours after it - nope - swim was at 3.30pm and he is still WIDE awake    Epaderm seems to be helping his eczema and he has oilatum for his bath.

Easy day tomorrow - housework and playgroup in afo followed by zumba in the evening. Love the zumba classes - was one of the few things I missed when pregnant.

Ali - that is so awful for your colleague. The pain and loss will never ever leave them - my heart goes out to them. 

How is little Kirsty - any signs of any wee steps yet or is she holding out for a bit longer


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone, sitting in traffic trying to get away from the secc...that's us nearly on the M8. Concert ok but was all standing and those that have met me know, I'm not a tall amazonian so got a view of hairy armpits for most of the night...will be 2am by the time we get home at this rate..

Also had to make a 999 call from the mobile as there was a smash on the M8 coming in. Lorry slammed into the back of a car sending it spinning into another one which ended up on its side in the undergrowth! Didn't look like anyone was badly hurt but our car was on the outside lane so couldn't stay to check out properly..Andy did run over but there were other folk there so we left. 

Kirsty will walk if I hold her hands PBundle but just won't take those solo steps...

Gotta go as Andy driving and difficult to text..

Night night..


----------



## Alidoll

Home at last...


----------



## Linz7

Hey Mathilde - you've been heavy on my mind last few days.  Hope everything has been going well this last week and that tomorrow brings you a strong positive line .  Sending lots and lots of positive vibes and luck your way    will be holding my breath tomorrow waiting to hear from you.  Praying hard for you xxxx


Revols - sorry to hear about your setback, hope you've had your bleed by now and ready for next part.


Lots of love to you both and really hoping this is our time xxxx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


just popping on quickly to say hello!  Welcome Kiah!  Always nice to have new people join.


Molly - definitely up for meeting when you next visit!  When we are next down we are thinking of spending a night or two in Perth, so would be good to meet up for a coffee/lunch again if you are free.


Im hoping that AF comes tomorrow so i can phone unit monday and get go ahead for starting on monday, scared..........


Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Mathilde

Just a quickie ....... BF flippin' P!
Hope everyone well and I'll post again later. 
M x


----------



## Revols

WOOOO HOOOOOO I am sooooo    for you great to hear good news, have a great day toots


----------



## Linz7

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that is the BEST news ever!!!!!!  Im so happy for you i could cry!
             
enjoy every minute of it xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi to all the mummies.  Alidoll,hopethings have started to look up for you. So sorry to hear about the bad luck run. Terrible news about your colleague. So sorry to hear. 

Am just popping on with news. OTD today and BFP!
Will post more on the other board. 

Bubblicious, any news on boards merging again?  Maybe it's a coincidence but it's so much quieter now.


----------



## Mathilde

Thanks guys. Have to admit I did a sneaky test on Friday. Have been having lots of dull crampy pains, very restless legs and acupuncturist said I had a pounding pulse which was a good sign so was just impatient to see if it could all be explained. Feeling a bit nervous as we all know what a rocky road this is but the tests were completely clear. Not like the ambiguous ones last time. Looking forward to phoning tomorrow and finding out when scan will be. So hoping for a different experience. 

Linz. Has af come yet? Fingers crossed you'll be sorted soon. 
Revols. How are you getting on ? Any sign of a bleed. Everything crossed for you too. 

Hi to everyone else. 
M x


----------



## Alidoll

Mat - that's FANTASTIC news! I'm sooooo pleased for you and Mr Mat. You must be on cloud nine at the moment. Enjoy every second..

Quiet weekend, just got this week then a week off Woohoo!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sun..


----------



## anyamac

Mat!!!!! Omg.... So so so happy for u both. U made my day!!!!!

Sorry for lack of posts lately. Have had visitors here since last tue. I'll catch up with u all as soon as I can. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Mat, congratulations !!!! So happy for you. 

Hugs to everybody else. Sorry for quick post. Have visitors here since last tue... X


----------



## molly76

Big congrats Mat, thrilled for you xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Mat, congrats to you both, great news xx       , such a happy feeling at the end of treatment and the 2ww! 

Hi Linz, Yes would love to catch up with you if you're in Perth, I work a thurs/fri so can catch up anytime apart from those two days, hope you get started soon xx

Have to dash as heading to the airport to collect my brother anf his girlfriend, catch up with everyone soon, am off this week so happy days!!


----------



## febe

HI ALL

Firstyly massive congrats to mat thats great news so happy and excited for you!Bet your on cloud nine!

Hope evryone is fine sorry not been on for ages been off work the past 2 wks and dont seem to get online as much as i normally would wi being at work.  Its been really weird being off just feels like a holiday!  On the last wk count down till due date and cant believe how quick it has gone by!

Well the bags are all packed and i think we are all organised but if not then shops arent that far away!

Ali what a run of bad luck you have had recently hope it disappears and things get better for you.  Such a shame on th fmaily you work beside losing their child.

PB you been back swimming with Keir?  SOund like your settling into motherhood nicely.

Anya how are you doing?

MOlly hope your keeping well how far along are you now?

HI to the new members this is a great thread lots of help and support!

Well ive have a really lazy day and only just decided to bleach the bathroom, have been moving furniture about n our living room and cleaning blinds etc and dusting ( I hat dusting and dont do it very often).

When do you see the health visitor?  Going to hospital on wednesday to talk about induction as they say some folk that go throught IVF and other treatments prefer to be induced and most folk get it offered to them well couples who have help anyway, first ive heard of!

HAd 38 = 4 days wk check up there on friday and midwife really please wi my blood pressure and rest of checks except she wasn't sure if the baby head was still down or not so had to get quick scan but all ok an baby lying in right position andhead i quite far down!

Starting to get a bit worried about the whole labour now like when its all ging to start where will i be and who with, will it take long and how will i cope!  All very scary stuff!

Hi to anyone ive missed out 

Take care

fe
xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


Mathilde - did you get a date for scan?  Really hoping you get to enjoy every minute of this experience!


AF came last night so i phoned in today and first of all the nurse told me that there was already lots of people getting treatment so it wasnt likely that i would be able to start, major panic set in then!!!  She called me back half an hour later and said i could go ahead, gee whizz that was an awful half hour.  The thought of having to wait until at least november was not good.  So did first injection tonight and have a scan booked for Saturday morning.  The ferries are all so busy here that i have to leave thursday morning to make my appointment, how crazy is that!  Cant believe its time to go through it all again, its not quite sinking in!  Better head to bed and get my beauty sleep now lol xx


----------



## Revols

Linz thats great hope all goes well for you! Leaving on Thursday to make your appointment wow! Where do you live toots.


----------



## Linz7

Hey revols, I live in Lewis. Summer sailings are so busy, on the bright side I get to spend a night with my friend in Inverness on way! How's things going with you? What stage you at?


----------



## Revols

Linz - Not so good at the moment went for baseline scan last Monday got 2 cysts and lining still to thick so was given pills to take to bring on a big bleed, have to call them when this happens. Ive had little bleeds but nothing major   We have until 5th Aug to start injections or thats it until Nov   Cant believe it we've never had this problem in the past. They said big bleed could take up to 10 days after pills finished, so will call them when that time is up. Everything was going to plan too because I'm off for school hols but never mind. Enjoy your sleepover in Inverness x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Linz. Have a good trip and good luck with the scan. I'm due at nw on 9th aug. 
Revols. Good luck with everything. Really hope you can get started soon.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi to all and thanks heaps for the congrats. 

Febe, thought I'd better pop on to say hi and good luck before it's too late! Such an exciting time. I hope all goes smoothly. 

Having had about a day of euphoria, the anxiety has now kicked in! So hope it's all going ok inside. Just have to wait and see... Scan is 9th aug.


----------



## preciousbundle

Mat - OMG - just read your news. That's fab!!! Soooo pleased for you both     
YEAH xx

Febe - Good luck - cannot wait to hear about your little arrival x x 

Will post more later. Fainted on Monday and bashed head and been dizzy ever since. Doctor came to house and thinks its a virus and gave me tablets for the dizziness. Mum has been great with helping with Keir. I do not trust myself to carry him at the moment as I still feel unsteady 

Hi to all


----------



## anyamac

Hi PB
A year ago we both started again on the IVF rollercoaster. Amazing how quick time has flown by and now we've got Alisha and Keir to show for it. I pray that our donors were successful too and I'll be forever grateful to her. 
I can't believe how much I love my wee angel. To be honest most days I forget that the egg wasn't mine. 

Hope you're feeling a bit better. Glad your mum is there to keep an eye on you and carry Keir through the house. Bet she's loving "granny time". 

My Dad is up next tue. He's staying for 10 days. 

Sorry I haven't posted much lately. We've had a house full of visitors, who left yesterday. 
Also had a bit more worry with Alisha's weight gain. 
Last week she only put on an oz and the health visitor and gp have now referred her to a paediatrician in WI hospital in Stornoway. 
Did a bit of digging today and was told they send them over from Inverness once a month. 

Hope the appointment will come through soon as this has dragged on long enough. 
Every time I've had her at the docs I've been fobbed off with "colic" and poor feeding. I've tried everything from watching what I eat, ranitidine, Colief, gripe water, Infacol, camomile granules, BF herbal tea, Colic Calm to massage.... So far only the Colic Calm seems to give her some relief. 

Nobody has investigated her IUGR (Intrauterine Growth Retardation) or why she's not gaining much. 
Hope the paediatrician will be more thorough and listen to us. 
She doesn't gave typical "colic" as such. Her inconsolable screaming just happens when she's trying to poo or fart. 

I started expressing again today so I can top her up in between feed. Forgot how hard going it is. I've only managed just under 4oz throughout the day. 
Nips are getting tender. I'd rather do 100hrs of bf than 1hr of expressing lol. 

We went for a nice walk last Saturday. Walked all the way to the east side of the island, where there is a lovely beach and an old Neolithic settlement. Had to bf on the way whilst crossing bogs and climbing hills. Alisha asleep most of the day. Had a picnic once we got there. All in all a 6 hr walk. 

Alisha did so well that we decided to go for another walk the following day. Walked past Monty Halls thatched cottage to Scolpaig. Had to walk past a herd of highland cows. Again whilst bf. Al screamed the whole time. Had to cut things short and abandon the outing. 
Stressful day and nearly fell out with dh. 

Linz, praying for u. Sending loads of positive vibes ur way. Enjoy ur wee break in Dundee. 

Fe, I can't believe it's nearly time!!!! Good luck to you. Can't wait to hear ur good news. 

Ali, when's ur next gig?

Kim, hope u and the girls are fine. 

Molly, how's the bump? 

X


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all,

Mat - are your feet back on the ground lol! Bet you're walking round with the biggest grin ever! When is your first scan?

Febe - Oooooh not long now till you join the mummy gang. Get DH or one of the girls here to post and let us know what you and and when...bet you're excited but terrified to! Amazing being a mum. Your whole life changes. It's hard work and scary at times but worth every second. Good luck!

Kim - welcome back, glad you had a good holiday.

Molly - hope you're feeling better today. 

Anya - how you doing?

Quiet day in house today. Kirsty's Charlie Bear (called Kirsty arrived today and is sooooo cute). She'll get it for her second Christmas.


----------



## anyamac

Linz, good luck tomorrow Hun. 
So jel that u got to go to Kevin's for acu. 

Ali, we're fine. Gad to laugh out loud a few times today. Once when Alisha got over excited while I was talking to her and tried to laugh. She yelled with glee and gave herself a fright.... And then later when I was singing to her in the bath and she tried to copy me lol. 
So cute.

She's done lots of farting today (and they are smelly for the first time). Even produced bubbles in the bath lol. 

I was advised by the gp to stay off dairy to see if it'll help her colic. Craving cheese, joghurt, mueller rice toffee and milk in my cerial :-(! 
Gonna give it a week and see how it goes ....,

Kirsty bear is well cute. Wonder if they will ever bring out an Alisha bear lol. Didn't take long to come. Are u going to be able to hide it that long from her or will it be an early Christmas present? X


----------



## anyamac

*bloomin predictive text... That's HAD not GAD lol. X


----------



## Alidoll

Hoping to keep the bear hidden in the back room (she's still to young to go searching for Christmas presents for this year...tho glad we have a garage!). Really looking forward to Christmas this year as Kai always gets uber excited and she'll be into everything this year. Going to spread over 3 days so she'll get presents from both sets of relatives on individual days rather than everything lumped together. Means she actually gets time to play with the toys etc 

Been out at the car this morning attempting to do some paint touch up. Replacement bonnet ok but does have a few deep scratches that I'll need to fix. Still better than big dents that the other one has from falling ice off the house roof back in November!

Hoping it'll be dry tomorrow so we can start painting the fence....oh the joys of domestic bliss eh!

How you doing Molly? How's the bump?

Febe - hospital bag all ready?

PBundle - you feeling any better?

Anya - horrible when you are told you can't have something as all you want it that item! Was the same with the g.diabetes...craved Fab ice lollies but wasn't allowed them...well, not as many as I fancied any way! Really hope it helps Alisha tho as will then be worth it.

Linz - good luck doll. Sooooo miss the combined boards as don't get the time to check both now and miss hearing about how everyone is doing on the coaster.

Anyway, its lunchtime so better made a move...pasta for agoo.


----------



## anyamac

Hospital appointment for Alisha came through. 
She's seeing the paedi on we'd 3rd Aug. 

Hope they will look in to her poo/fart problem. 
She managed to poo twice this morning. First time since Wednesday. 
Poor soul was in agony yesterday. Woke twice during night with a sore tummy. Not like her to wake during night. 

Our 13th wedding anniversary today. Hughie out working. Alisha asleep in my lap. 

X


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz hope all went well on Saturday  

Mathilde - Not long now till you get your scan  

AFM still the same


----------



## molly76

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is well. We were away last week so not a chance to catch up.

Anya, Glad your appointment for Alisha is so soon, hopefully they'll sort things out for you and her more importantly,not easy for you xx Happy Aniversary also, hope you can celebrate a little,best present this year for you both. xx

Hi Ali, Hope you and Kirsty are well, awful sad about your colleagues little girl, awful,my cousin's liitle girl died a few years ago aged five from a seizure,she was her only cjild at the time,so was devestating,she's had a little boy since and is pregnant again but will never get over it. You're very organised with pressies for christmas xx

Hi PB, hope you and Keir are well xx

Hi Mat, Hope you're feeling well xx
Hi Febe, Good luck to you xx not long now and you'll have your little one   

All fine here, getting bigger by the day now and still have a while to go, hoping to work up to the end of september all going well   , need to finish my course before finishing! Restless legs are back and sore pelvic area but can't complain other than that!

Meeting Linz tomo for lunch, it'll be good to catch up and have the chats face to face, that's all from me so far, hi to everyone I didn't mention xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Molly, can't believe you're 26 weeks already! This year has flown by so fast. Ah, restless legs..horrible huh! Glad I don't get those any more

Well, that's half the fence now painted. Absolutely knackered and going to take tomorrow as a break and go and see last Harry Potter film while k is at nursery (feel like naughty school kids bunking off!).


----------



## anyamac

Hi Molly
Have fun with Linz tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing her myself soon lol. 
Is Aoife going too or will she be in nursery? 
Hope your restless legs get better soon. It'll all be worthwhile in the end...

Ali, well done you! Was Andy helping you? I hate fence painting. Especially the side of the slats. 
You've deserved a bit of binning off lol. 

Alisha was weighed today, and despite me pumping hindmilk to top her up with she only gained 10g. That's less than 1/2oz. So glad she's being seen on Wednesday. 
I have tried my hardest with the breast feeding. She's 16wks tomorrow. 
Hope they'll do proper tests on wednesday and not just gob me off with "it's colic" 

Better dash. Dogs whining in kitchen. Locked them up to dry after a dunk in the sea. 

Sad day as MIL's house was handed back to the council today. 

X


----------



## Linz7

Hey! 

Revols - any sign of af yet? What are nws saying about things now? Really hope you'll be starting injections this week.

Mathilde - how you doing? Everything ok?

I had a scan Saturday & today, first time I've ever gone there & things have gone as they should. Got 8 follicles growing, which is great as last time I only had 6 eggs. EC is booked for Wednesday & all being well transfer Saturday. Really hoping everything works out this time!


----------



## Revols

THats great Linz, good luck for Wednesday!

Ive not heard anything from NW going to call in the morning as they said it could take 10 days after last pill taken and thats 10 days today.


----------



## Linz7

Hey all, quick post to keep you updated. Had scan Saturday & today, got 8 follicles growing & everything is as it should be. Booked for EC on Wednesday & all being well transfer Saturday. Finally got dh joining me tomorrow after my lunch with Molly! Looking forward to my working holiday in Anya land next week & lots of cuddles from Alisha! 

Sorry for short post, I take it seeing we've not heard anything that the boards can't be merged?? Or maybe I've missed any info on them. Still hating the separation, it's to hard to post properly on both boards. I definitely feel like it's affected the group  

Ali - I saw HP last week & loved it. I was very emotional at end seeing it was last one, I'm blaming the drugs for that lol. Enjoy it!

Xxx


----------



## Linz7

Thanks revols. You must be going doolally waiting, fingers crossed it starts before morning! Let us know what they say xx


----------



## Mathilde

Great news Linz! Very best of luck for Wednesday. 
Revols, good luck with contacting nw. I assume they'll get you in for a scan. That's what they did with me, then aspiration a couple of days later. But fingers crossed they'll have shrunk already. 

1 week until scan. Am so nervous. Really not assuming it'll be ok. We're trying to book a few days away before then to keep our minds off it all.


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - that's a good number of follies, heres hoping one of them will be junior. Sitting in cinema waiting on film to start ....too wet anyway to paint the last bit of the fence! 

Anya - was both Andy and myself...I was doing the horrible slats!


----------



## Revols

Hi girls just off the phone, going for a scan on Thursday 11.30am. As Ive not had a big bleed been told not to get over excited as lining could still be thick, I told them I just want to know one way or another! Were going to Edinburgh on sat then away Mon - Fri so if things don't go to plan I will be getting wasted! HIC!! And we get to start all over again in Nov


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Linz and Molly, hope u both had fun today. 
Great news about ur follies, Linz. 
Remember all u need is one good one lol. Any more is a bonus. 
Praying that you'll soon be moaning about morning sickness, heart burn and stretch marks lol. 

Ali, can't wait to see HP. The fence will still be there tomorrow. If only Kirsty knew what she missed out on. Hope Kai didn't get covered in paint the other day lol. 

Alisha and I went to baby massage today. Was nice seeing other mums and little ones. Three other mums there today and we got tea and cakes half way through. HV also did a talk on nutrition. 
Alisha has been crying loads again today. Her wee stomach is sore/she's straining to fart. 
Breaks my heart when she screams with tears streaming down her face and hiccups for ages after.
Praying they will take this seriously tomorrow. 

Best dash. My dad's on the ferry and still need to pop to shop fir something for dinner. 
X


----------



## molly76

All crossed for you Revols, hopefully it'll be good news xx

Great to see you today Linz - best of luck for tomo xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Linz, Great to catch up today with you,hope you both have a chilled out night and can relax! The very best of luck for tomorrow again, fingers xxx for you xx      

Hi Anya, Good luck for tomo and hope they'll sort everything out, had a lovely time today with Linz,great to catch up and chat and food always good too!! Aoife was at nursery so didn't take her this time, hpe you've a lovely time with your Dad xx

Hi Ali, Fence painting, allergic to it! HP sounds good, looking forward to seeing it xx

Hi Revols, Good luck for scan tomorrow xx

Hi Math, Hope you're good and feeling well, fingers xxx for the scan xx

Hi PB, Febe and Kim and gang, hope you're all well xx

Better head off, bathtime and bedtime routine!! Let the screaming commence xx Aoife freaking out with cot, screwams her head out when I put her in awake, have tried controlled crying - can't bear it and now am on to baby wispherer? that spelling doesn't look right? still is a challenge, she's doesn't sleep in her cot during the day so has a carry on when I leave her in it at bedtime!! Here goes!


----------



## anyamac

Molly good luck. No doubt I'll be asking u for advice by the time Alisha gets there lol. 

All excited....... X


----------



## Alidoll

Molly, we used to go in to placate k when she was crying till one night we were both soooo tired we left her crying (shut door and didn't go back). She cried for a bit...then silence.

Next night she had bath, some milk, teeth cleaned then straight to bed. Closed door and didn't go back in. She grumbled for about 5 mins then silence again. We have a black out blind up but have not had  any problems with her since at bedtime. 

HP really good.


----------



## molly76

Well that took about an hr! AAArrrggghhhh - this whole thing started since I stopped doing BF at night, she'd drift off,then I'd put her in half asleep which was fine and if she woke I'd BF her again - I know my own fault! I did that until I went to work, so she was about 7 mths or so! So she's learned that waking up she gets a drink, but since changing to bottle at night,much harder.

She normally takes 3/4 ozs then is sleepy when I put her down into cot, she'll sleep for a half hr or 40 mins,then wakes up like a crazy thing, I've tried leaving her but it can go on for up to an hr! she settles if I lift her and give remainder of bottle(she just gets a bottle am and pm) and then she'll be half sleepy again when I put her into cot - and then she does sleep on some nights until the morning, if she wakes after that, I try not to lift her - this is when it starts! I've tried to leave her but she made herself sick one night and I ended up washing carpet and having to bath her at 9pm as the carry on had gone on for two hrs!! When she starts now, I leave her until she starts to go wild, this baby whispherer said to go in next to cot, keep putting them down and say nothing,turn them away from you and keep you're hand on them? This has worked a bit better,she's still bawling but doesn't cry as long as controlled crying technique and plus no vomit to clean up!!

It's trying to break the waking up for a drink after she's put to bed! If I don't give her the remaining formula she won't get her full amount of milk, as it's hit and miss getting her drinks in the cup most days, but then she has yoghurts etc, but the days she's in nursery she wont eat a thing there so maybe she's hungrier,although I feed her when she gets home!,  need to get it sorted before Nov or else will be demented!! If I put her in wide awake to cot, it's like she's being murdered and will scream up to an hr and I'm rocking downstairs! Need supernanny!!


----------



## molly76

We got the blackout blind - sleeps on longer in the am since we put that up as used wake at half four / five so that's something at least!


----------



## Linz7

Hi girls,


revols - all the best for scan tomorrow, hoping that you get good news.


Mathilde - cant believe its only a week till scan, i bet it feels like a lifetime for you.  I think i found waiting for the scan harder than the 2ww.  Keeping everything crossed for you.


AFM - had EC today, they got 9 eggs.  Also dh gave a sample and would you believe that there were sperm there!!!!  That was the biggest shock!  We really thought that there would be none there after everything, its been a year and 3 weeks since he finished radiotherapy so hopefully they will be normal sperm.  His oncologist did tell us to leave it a year after treatment, so hoping they are ok.  They seemed positive that we could use fresh sperm this time.  I woke up four times during EC with the pain and hearing them all having full blown blether about holidays and whether to go on a cruise or not!!!  


So now the wait for the dreaded phone call.............


----------



## Linz7

Hey girls just to let you's know had EC today, they got 9 eggs.  Also dh gave a sample and would you believe that there were sperm there!!!!  That was the biggest shock!  We really thought that there would be none there after everything, its been a year and 3 weeks since he finished radiotherapy so hopefully they will be normal sperm.  His oncologist did tell us to leave it a year after treatment, so hoping they are ok.  They seemed positive that we could use fresh sperm this time.  I woke up four times during EC with the pain and hearing them all having full blown blether about holidays and whether to go on a cruise or not!!!  


So now the wait for the dreaded phone call.............


Molly - was lovely seeing you yesterday xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Linz - that's great news. Hope the swimmers are working their magic with the eggs!!

Molly - the bedtime routine sounds hard work!! Keir usually falls fast asleep in his cot for a daytime nap but not today - he ended up so overtired he was HOWLING and the tears were streaming dowm his wee face.

Ali - fence painting - yuk. Thats what we have to do before the summer is over and the tins of paint are lying in the garage. Cannot wait to see HP at the cinema. I couldn't buy Xmas gifts yet for Keir as I would end up giving him them now    Spreading the pressies over a few days sounds a good plan

Anya - was the paed visit helpful? Keir seen the paed last week and he gave us much better cream for the eczema and wants to see him again in October. Everything else was fine with him - was very thorough as they took 40 mins checking him over. Commented he is "sturdy" - he does like his milk - my dad thinks his wee cheeks are going to explode    

I saw the doc today which was a waste of time really. Said blood pressure OK and thinks maybe an inner ear problem but nothing they can do for that. Don't feel anywhere near as dizzy now though - thank goodness as last week was horrible.

Just ordered the invites for Keir's naming ceremony - looking forward to seeing them.

Fe - any news? Thinking of you xx

Mat - how are you feeling now?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mathilde

Linz, 9 eggs! fantastic, and a nice fresh dh sample too.  sorry to hear ec was so sore.  hope lots of fertilisation is going on.

Revols, loads of luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed you'll be coming home with the blue bag!

we are off for a few days away tomorrow, so hopefully will keep my mind off the scan a bit.  have decided to fly, so a bit nervous about that but nw seemed to think was absolutely fine.

Look forward to hearing the news when I get back!


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all

I'm heading off for a few days in the sun tomorrow, to keep our minds off the dreaded wait.  Have decided to fly so hopefully all will be fine. Have put my trust in NW's advice, and is just a 2 1/2 hour flight.

Wishing LOOOOOOOOONG sleeps to all the babies (and their parents!)

M x


----------



## Alidoll

Woohoo that's the fence finished! No more painting for another 5 years...

Linz - that's fantastic news. We're all keeping our fingers crossed four you.

Molly - Kirsty now gets about 2.5 oz of milk after her bath and the same first thing when she wakes up but nothing during the night. During the day she tends to drink water from one of those straw cups (with the screw on lid). She doesn't like sippy cups as we tried to get her to take some from a couple of different designs without success so she uses one of those instead. She used to get a yogurt every morning but now insists in feeding herself and it was carnage on the top front! Now she gets one of those fromage frais pouches as she an hold that without too much mess...most of the time! 

Thankfully k will try anything at least once. She didn't like pineapple on its own but took it on a pizza slice. She loves most fruit - especially strawberries and cantalope melon. We've stopped all baby jars so she gets what we eat cut into smaller bits. She loves asparagus! So glad she's not a fussy eater...nothing worse than a kid that only wants to eat one thing (there was a kid on suppernanny that would only eat custard cream biscuits!). She is a nightmare with teeth cleaning tho..have tried songs and brushing teddy teeth but she still hates it.

Anyway, better go as need to attempt more of that web course.

Anya - hope you got home ok.


----------



## molly76

Great news Linz, thrilled for you both, all the best for tomo xxx          Hope you're not too sore after EC xxx

Math, enjoy the sun and relax! This time next year you may be having fun and games getting baby/babies to sleep!!

Well started at 7 tonight again! Crying from half seven to half eight! Back to Gina Ford tonight am afraid, wnet down no bother for nap this afternoon in cot but then went nuts tonight! yet again, am hoping it'll get easier! Back to work tomo so hoping she'll sleep now.

Hi PB, Hope Keir's skin gets better, not nice for them,esp with this humid weather xx

Hi Anya, Hope you got on well today xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Ali, that's good about the fence! Kirsty sounds great, eating well, I'm watching supernanny now! yikes, I better get this sleeping under control!!


----------



## kim78

Hey girls well we had an absolutely amazing holiday girls were fantastic on the plane. Been hectic since we got back Chris left just after we got home been away 3 weeks but he is home tomorrow yeah!

Molly the girls only started sleeping all night about 7 months when we introduced more formula my breast milk wasn't enough to keep them happy all night. When getting them into a good night time routine we let them cry it out didn't last long and it has set them up for a good night time routine. They are in bed for about 730 then up about 7 so really can't complain. Can u believe in two months they will be two!

Congratulations linz healthy number of eggs and great news about hubbie sperm. Will keep everything crossed for u .


----------



## Revols

Linz - thats great   you both must be chuffed to bits  

Mathilde - Have a great trip.


----------



## kim78

Hey febe hope ur feeling better soon. Nothing worse than feeling ill and not knowing why.

Alidol sounds like u have been busy. Glad kirsty is being good at trying new foods. I always made fresh done and i really think it made a difference cause now they really eat what ever we put down to them and we all eat the same food now which makes it so much easier.

Well Chris and i have decided not to have any more. The thought of going through it again just isn't worth it when we have two beautiful daughters who need all my attention and we are so happy as a family. Feel confident we have made the right decision. If u had just had one baby i think that would be different.

Anya hun hope ur feeling better about things will speak soon.

Hope everyone else is well. To everyone that has babies it does get easier the sleeping the feeding, eating! Feels like a lifetime ago the night feeds and the constant worries! Right off to bed will try and catch up on what's happening shouldn't leave it so long to come on! Lol x.


----------



## Linz7

Just got the phone call.  Totally gutted. 5 eggs werent mature enough.  The fresh sample wasnt good enough so had to defrost 2 vials. Only 1 egg has fertilised, so in tomorrow for transfer now instead of saturday.  I cant even speak i am so gutted.  I knew things were to good to be true, thats what i get for getting my hopes up.


----------



## anyamac

Hi girls

Just a quick update on yesterday:

Alisha being admitted to Stornoway hospital on 15th for 4-5 days. 
She's supposed to get a feeding tube down her nose in to her stomach and a scan. 
Totally upset for her. Just feel it's a bit drastic. 
Why don't they try her on formula through a bottle or cup, before resorting to the tube ...?

The guy was a locum from London and will be away again next Friday. That means if anything needs to be followed up she will be seen by somebody else. New person, new opinion and have to go through her whole history over and over. 

He didn't seem too concerned about her poo/ fart problem (screaming in agony) and told us to stop using her "homeopathic" gripewater, as he doesn't believe it us helping her. 
That is the only thing though that gives her some relief. 
Not gonna stop it till we're in hospital and they can witness for themselves how bad it gets. 

He took blood as well. Unfortunately the needle popped out of her hand half way through and he had to go in to her arm. By then she was screaming like mad. By the time I got to cuddle her the bed was drenched in sweat....

Gonna have another chat about the tube before they put it down her nose. 
Tempted to top her with formula before we go on 15th. Do u guys think I should, or should I wait and go along with what dr wants to do...I.e. The tube X


----------



## Revols

Oh Linz this journey soooo sucks huge hugs to you and hubby   You still have 1 tho and thats great! lots of       for tomorrow, will be thinking about you  

AFM Not long back from hospital, I cant believe it - I CAME HOME WITH DRUGS! I did not think this would have happened. My 2 cysts have left the building and the lining thin so were good to go! Start injections on Fri morn, next scan next Fri. I told the nurse I was supposed to be going out and gettin ******. Not now. xxxxxxxxxxx to all  

I hate how this treatment plays with our heads sooo much


----------



## molly76

Hi Anya, Poor Alisha, the poor thing, not sure what you should do, it does seem a bit cruel, that's two weeks,you might be nervous about introducing formula incase tummy got worse? At least they're investigating, it'll be worse for you, Alisha won't remember it,horrible to see them in pain xxx   Is your Dad still with you?

Hi Kim, Glad you had a lovely holiday,the girls are getting so grown up, proper little women - good to hear they're sleeping well! It was 25 mins of crying tonight with my missy - not too bad, has to be done. I know I still can't believe fingers xxxxx     another baby in a few months,then the fun will start but all good though. Allan just headed off tonight for two weeks, always harder when he goes away,as you well know xx

Hi Linz, Been thinking of you all day, I really hope and pray that your little beanie holds on in there with you xx       Hope you're doing ok xxx 

Hi to everyone PB,Revols, Ali,Math,febe,Kiah - off to bed soon, work tomo again! Fun and games, but then it's the weekend xx Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## anyamac

Just an update. Caved in this afternoon and bought two cartons of sma infant milk. It's ready mixed. She was on sma for a few days as top up after bf so I thought I'd go for the same brand. 

Gave her 40ml about 4pm after bf which she took through a syringe. 

Tried another 40ml at 7pm with bottle but she hated the teet. Poured it in a cup in the end and again she took with syringe. Had to con her though and squirt it in corner of her mouth whilst bf (she had had a good feed by then and was only comfort sucking). Managed to give her the lot. She's asleep now and planning to bf before 11. 

Weigh day Monday so we'll see if it makes a difference. 

Dad arrived safely and enjoyed his daytrip to STY yesterday. 


Linz, sending you prayers and hugs for tomorrow. Lots of positive vibes. 
You'll get a hug from A and I when we see you x


----------



## anyamac

Linz, all is xxxxxxx for your little one. 
Been thinking about you all day. 
Can you remember which song they were playing on the radio when they transferred it? I can still remember it played "Have I told you lately that I love you" lol...

Alisha had her third lot of jags today. Had to give her Parapaed in the afternoon as she wasn't herself. She's slept loads today. In her bed!!!!!!!! 

Sunny day and dad has been cutting grass all day. 

The 2 nurses today commented that they both bf'd their kids and kept going on about "breast is best" and ghat Alisha looks happy and alert and their kids weren't heavy either. They also commented on how well she's latched on and how well she drinks and not to let anybody tell me that it's me tsar has the problem. Could have cried. Was so nice hearing somebody saying something positive and "well done" x


----------



## Linz7

Hey girls,


Revols - YAY!!!!!  Thats great you started injecting today, hoping your first one went well!  How come you inject in morning?  Your right the treatment makes you go gaga in the head!  Yesterday was such a bad day for me.


Mathilde - hope your having a lovely break and feeling great!


I had my one little embie transferred today.  I was so scared that id get there and they would tell me it didnt make it through the night, so relief when they said its a good one!  OTD is 22nd august which feels like a lifetime away, just going to take it one day at a time though.


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies,


just a wee update from me.  Had my one little embie transferred today, thankyou all for the positive vibes and luck, please keep everything crossed for the next few weeks  


Kim - great to have you back and glad you had a lovely holiday, cant get over the size of the girls they are so cute!


Anya - so happy you got some positive feedback!


Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## molly76

Linz- everything I can cross is crossed for you, really hope and       that all works out and master or miss beanie holds on tight xxxx        

Anya - You're doing a great job, be very proud xxx


----------



## febe

Hi

Hope everyone is well!


Just a quick mail to say Nina Jean arrived eventually after the long 34 hr labour and the emergency c section! 

Wee shock to the system but getting their slowly! Nina sleeps great struggling wi bf but gona keep trying for a few more days see how I get on! Not once do they go over side effects of a c section a drip in ur hand and a pee pipe cut to ur stomach at the breast feeding classes and how it can be super difficult! But the Midwifes at nw are fantastic really helpful all the time.

Will try post again soon

Hope everyone well

Xx


----------



## Linz7

Febe -     spin      Massive congratulations on the safe arrival of Nina Jean!!!  Soo happy for you all, enjoy every minute of your precious baby girl xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Febe!!!! Congratulations on the safe arrival of Nina Jean. So so happy for you. 
Poor you having to go through 34hrs of labour. 
The bf does get easier after a few days. You're doing great!!!

How big was Nina? What a cute name by the way!!!! 

Looking forward to hearing from you again. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## molly76

Febe -       big congrats to you both, what a lovely name, you'll get there, you'll begin to feel better with each day xxx

Hi to all xx


----------



## Revols

Linz - glad it went well yesterday, like you say one day at a time  

I asked if I was able to take them in the morning as we were going to Edinburgh all day sat and I did not want to be concocting my drug in the toilets ,the nurse said  it was fine because I am on the highest dose already - think they like you to do it at night so if they need to up the dose after scan you get it that night   Its working out well in the morning because its all done and dusted. 

Mathilde - thinking about you, I'm sure its Monday your scan good luck    

Were away Mon to Fri so wont be able to have a look to see how things are going but thinking about you bothxxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Febe - yeah - congratulations on the safe arrival of Nina       Enjoy her - glad the midwifes are helping you. The pain of the c-section does ease up in a week or so x x x    Lovely name too.

Linz - how are you doing? Praying the wee embie snuggles in tight to the Linz hotel x x 

Mat - hope you are enjoying your hol in the sun - where are you off to?

Ali - thinking about your comment about the vanishing money pot - at the rate I am spending on little Keir I will need to start looking for a job in early 2012!!

Anya - when do you think you might job search? I am hoping to have at least a year with Keir. Did the formula help with the weigh in?? Keir struggled with teats too and I bought NUK teats which work well for him - get them online from mothercare and they have their own website now too. Bought him a beaker cup from there and dummies as he spits out every other dummy I have tried. Typing with him on my knee which is tricky!! Thanks for the photos of Alisha - she is a wee sweetheart. I know the tube sounds horrible but I am sure she  will be OK. Perhaps you could chat through things with another paed before they go ahead for peace of mind. I would likely go with the doctors opinion. I know what you mean about continuity though and it is frustrating when they use locums x x 

Molly - how is the sleep routine going now?

Kim - glad you had a great hol and the girls look fab x

We had a lovely weekend in Loch Lomond and a friend is visiting this afo. Walking dog to post office now to post invites for the naming ceremony (love them!)


----------



## preciousbundle

I finally managed to work out how to change the avatar picture to one of Keir. If you want to see photos of him have a look at my sister in laws website as she took some photos of us a few weeks ago. Website address is www.buchananphotos.co.uk. Click on 'client albums' at the top and the password is 'keir'.

My friend gets a photo taken of herself, husband and child on each birthday and I think that's a good idea - currently our photoalbum has loads and loads of photos of Keir and hardly any of him with either his mummy or daddy!

/links


----------



## Linz7

Im gonna miss you guys, whos going to talk to me on this thread now lol.  You might come back to pages of me talking to myself putting myself drole on this 2ww.  Hope you both have a lovely relaxing time away and its doing you both the world of good!  Im on a working holiday this week, so far all ive done today is checked my emails and eaten    good times lol


----------



## anyamac

Linz, I'll talk to you lol.... See u after work. X


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Linz, I'm back! So sorry to hear that things didn't go as well as you'd hoped. But one is all it takes so loads of sticky vibes for your embie. 
Have scan tomorrow and I'm soooo nervous. I don't really have any symptoms so am worried that's a bad sign. Did a pee stick tonight so I'd have some warning if all gone wrong.  Still coming up positive but don't think that tells me much. Thinking I won't sleep great tonight. 

Hope you're taking it easy and finding some distractions. Is dh home all the way through?

M x


----------



## anyamac

Mat, all the best for tomorrow. Thinking about u x


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde welcome back!  Im keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow, ill be checking all day to see how you got on.  Look on the positive side, you havent had any definite symptoms to make you think things are not good.  Sending lots and lots of positive vibes your way.  What time is your scan?  Get out some chick flicks to pass a few hours through the night if you need to.    


Im working in uist till next monday so im relying on Anya to make the first week fly by for me lol.  DH leaves on on 21st, but that feels like a lifetime away so not even going to think that far ahead cause im to scared!


How was your hol?  Where did you go? 


Anya - thanks for talking to me lol


----------



## Alidoll

Yeah, Febe - congratulations on the birth of Nina Jean (on mobile so can't post graphics but jumping up and down!) Fantastic news doll. 

The c-section scar will fade and the pain will subside - just try and take it relatively easy for the next few weeks. If they've given you any meds, do take them tho as will help ease the discomfort.

Bfeeding is difficult to start with (anyone who says its easy is lying!) So well done you for trying. It will get easier - honest. A warm wet face cloth helps but we're here for you if you need a shoulder to cry on...

Will post later as about to head into a meeting.


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - hoping and praying everything was great today, cant stop thinking about you xx


----------



## Mathilde

Scan was fine. Saw what they were supposed to. Foetal pole, yolk sac and flicker of heart. Stupidly asked about size and she said it was maybe a bit small for date. Feel nowhere near out of the woods yet. They have said I can go back for repeat scan in 2 weeks if I want so I'll think about it. Not sure it will help. Just need to really try to think positive. Hope you're doing ok Linz. Apologies for not counting my blessings!


----------



## Mathilde

Quick hello to everyone and congratulations Febe!

7 week scan showed things going to plan. Saw heartbeat. Poss a little small and am still feeling more worry than relief. When did you guys really start trusting it had worked?

M x


----------



## Linz7

Thats great that they saw what they were supposed to.  I know exactly what you mean though.  when i had my first scan they showed me yolk sac and flicker of heart.  I remember my friend asking me was it amazing to see and my response was im to scared to get excited about it, i didnt have that sense of relief that everything was going to be fine from then on in.  I knew it was just another hurdle and i was still only at the beginning of the race so to speak. Got to take the positives from it though, today was a good day and a milestone whatever happens.  If i were you i would go back for repeat scan in 2 weeks, things will look so different in 2 weeks all being well and it gives you something else to focus on thats in the near future.  Take a few days to think it through yourself though and do what will help you.   

Im doing fine just now, seeing im still away from home im treating it like a wee holiday and catching up with various things.  Having Anya and Alisha here is the only reason i volunteer to come here, they will keep me sane


----------



## anyamac

Hey Mat
Congratulations Hun! Don't think I ever relaxed. Great news about the heart beat. 
Seemed to take ages till we saw a heart beat with Alisha. Also I had that need between 7-9 weeks but all worked out well. 

Praying all will go ok for u this time. 

X


----------



## anyamac

Mat maybe the scan in 2 weeks will reassure u that things are growing. I suppose staff have to be cautious and non committal. When I rung them to say I was bleeding they said " not a good sign" and then later said " a lot of women bleed during pregnancy ". 

Linz, see u after work. Kettle will be on. You can keep me sane next week when I'm in ur neck of the woods. 
X


----------



## molly76

Congrats math, good news so far, like Anya said don't think you ever relax until you hold your baby at the end! I'm the same this time, try not to think too much about it all, got to take a day at a time, great they saw what they should see today though, hold on to that xx     and two weeks time will look totally different again xxx 

Hi Linz and Anya, Hope you're having lots of fun! after work that is!

Hi Ali, PB,Kim and Febe, Hope you are all well?

All fine with me, bedtime is getting easier, still tears but will just have to learn to go to sleep by oneself!


----------



## preciousbundle

Mat - thats great - it is soooo lovely when you see that precious wee heartbeat. I didn't relax until baby was in my arms but I did find the 12 week mark very reassuring. So pleased for you xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi everyone

As the others have said, you don't really relax until baby arrives (and even after it does, as a mum, you never seem to relax...and that was said by MY Mum so guess a lifetime of concern!). You do breath a sigh of relieve after 12 weeks but any weird twinge will have you trawling the internet for information!

Glad its Thursday tomorrow as seems to have been a long week workwise so hope madam decides to have a long lie. Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? Scary watching what's been happening down south. One of Andys friends is a copper in the met in London and had texted him saying he was in full riot gear! They should make those arrested and charged clean up the mess and remove any benefits they receive...utter scum of the highest order. Thankfully there hasn't been anything up here (too wet probably!). Had to laugh though at a Lassie at one of the offices who commented that "breaking into Prada or Louis Vuitton I can understand, but PRIMARK?! THAT really is desparate!" 

Anyway, its late. Hope everyone is ok and wrapped up toasty.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, thanks for the replies.  I had a midwife appointment yesterday.  She gave me "ready steady baby" and patient health record - all felt v premature, but nw said to phone them and they only do new patients on a Wednesday.  As I'm away for 10 days thought I'd better get booked in.

Have arranged another scan in 2 weeks so hopefully that will be reassuring.
But first, Iceland!


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Linz, hope you're having a good time with Anya and Alesha - my acupuncturist seemed to think being around babies is v good for the hormones, so get in lots of cuddles to encourage embie to snuggle in.

I am off to Iceland for 10 days, so back for your OTD I think.  Keep taking it easy.

Revols, hope you've had a fab time away and that the injections have been ok.  best of luck for EC and ET.

Hi to anyone else who's reading.

Mathilde x


----------



## Linz7

Hey Mathilde - wow iceland!  Id love to go there, so cant wait to hear all about it! Getting lots of cuddles from Alisha, she gives the best ones. Will have to find myself another baby for next week lol.  Having one of those horrible/emotional days today scared that things aren't going to work, trying to snap out of it though and be positive!  Did you have any twinges or anything in your 2ww?  Here i go analysing everything lol! xx


----------



## anyamac

Iceland wow?!? The country or the shop lol

Waiting for hospital to phone me. Seems like they are cancelling Alisha's admission and feeding tube as she has put weight on. 
Tell u all later x


----------



## Mathilde

Fab news!
It was close but we went for the country.


----------



## anyamac

Linz.....(hug) I had lots of twinges both times. It'll be the hormones...the twinges even continue throughout pregnancy. It'll be uterus and ligaments stretching. Always freaked me out though as it's very much like AF pains. 

Alisha will give u a big cuddle when she sees u. 

Yeah Mat. I was told the same when I went through IVF. Megan and Emily (and Kirsty) gave me cuddles then. And it worked!!!! 

X


----------



## anyamac

Lol. I wonder if they have Iceland in Iceland lol! I mean with living on an island with no shops(apart from a wee foodshop and hardware store) I can totally sympathise with getting over excited by shops lol!!!! 

Thank god for the Internet x


----------



## Mathilde

I did have a few twinges. Felt more like ovaries though so am not sure could read too much into it. We are letting my sister in law know before we head off. Will be advising her not to get too excited yet though. 
Am looking forward to exciting Icelandic scenery - not so much sun! Am feeling a bit anxious about what to eat!


----------



## anyamac

Eat whatever u fancy except the obvious like pate, unpasteurised cheese, Brie, sushi etc... 

Enjoy Iceland. What's the national dish I wonder? Whale? Reindeer or lichen lol? X


----------



## Linz7

Oh i could never eat reindeer, who would pull santa along then   

i think my stomach has been the same way since stimming, i had got quite uncomfortable and crampy feeling.  A couple of times yesterday though i had shooting pains inside for a few seconds, so that freaked me out! Im hoping its the snuggling thats causing it!


----------



## Revols

Hello ladies I'm back, - hope everyone good!! Had a scan this morning got 6 good sized follicles at the moment and some smaller ones - 1 large one that is too big I think. Not loads but at least some there. Egg collection on TUESDAY! I go back to work on Mon after 6 weeks off and the first thing I need to do is ask for Tue off hahahaha xxx
Sending lots of


----------



## Linz7

Welcome back Revols!  We missed you!  Thats great news, fingers crossed they are all perfect wee eggs!  Then you can begin the delightful 2ww   


How was your break?  Did you go anywhere nice? xx


----------



## molly76

Hi ladies,

Wow Math, Iceland sounds great, have a great time!!

Hi Anya, good news? That's good Alisha is putting on weight, be good if they may hold off on tests for a while, are you giving top ups of breast and formula? 

Hi Linz, Hope you're well? Are you back home? I get twinges all the time, bad pain in side today,think I pulled something at work, all xxxx for you xx

Hi Ali, Kim,PB,Febe, Hope all is well?

Hi Revols, Good luck for tues!   

Sorry for lack of posts, had awful news last night from home, my cousin was 25 weeks pregnant, 3 weeks behind me, she went for a routine checkup and Dr's couldn't find the heartbeat, so they sent her to the hospital about an hr and half drive, she drove up alone, didn't think much of it only to find baby had died, am totally devastated for her and so upset. Her first and only child died 7 years ago aged 5 yrs old, suddenly from a seizure, she had a baby boy in 2009 and was so happy to fall pregnant again only for this to happen, she had to deliver the baby yesterday morning, God, how much pain can someone take, just so so cruel. I'm totally anxious now and worried, trying not to get worked up but so hard being away from home at these times,we grew up so close together,feel awful for her. Anyway better head, will catch up over weekend xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Mat - Iceland - wow - lucky you - enjoy   

ANya - that's great news about Alisha putting on weight you must be pleased

Molly - that is so heartbreaking for her - and having to then deliver the baby is horrible. How devastating   

Ali - a relaxing weekend for us. Meant to be fence painting but unless this rain goes that is unlikely. Bought a few baby things off Gumtree in Dunf so going to collect them tomorrow - Early Learning Centre garage and Sensory ball pit. Also loads of Happyland toys - farm, shop, fire station, police station, airport, rose cottage, stables, caravan and funfair (all for £54)!! Need an extension at this rate   

Tried Keir forward facing in his buggy today and he liked it. Had a friend round to visit with her 2 month old - it is great having someone else in the estate with a baby boy similar age to Keir. Have a good week next week all as I might not have time to post as we are going to Newcastle to visit my best friend and her wee baby Harry who is also 2 months old. Cannot wait to see her. We lived together for 5 years at uni and are really close


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly -try not to worry as your wee baby will be fine. It is so hard when you hear such bad news like that as you feel heartbroken for the person and understandably worried for your own pregnancy


----------



## Revols

Hi LInz, we had a couple of hotel breaks near Morpeth (north of Newcastle) for 2 night and North Berwick for 2 night - it was great to be away, strange not having a good drink tho hahahah better get used to it   
Not even thinking about 2ww yet, I know it will drive me nuts   but its all part of the journey   I will be back at work so that will help pass the time, not that my mind will be on the job  
Hope your doing good! When do you test? xxx


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - I'm really sorry to hear about your cousin. Must have been a terrible shock for her and having to deliver must have been extremely upsetting. Sometimes things happen that are just so unfair. Hugs to you both as I know it will be hard for both of you over through coming months. Do keep in contact with her tho as she'll need support & while it will be hard seeing you with your baby, will give her comfort that not all pregnancies end in tragedy.

Mat - Oooooh Iceland! Have a fantastic holiday. Hope the weather is good (and the volcanoes up there behave themselves!)

Anya - thats fantastic news about little Alisha. Topping up her feeds with a little formula is nothing to be ashamed of as you've been doing a great job with the bfeeding. Lots of ladies don't even attempt it but still think its the best thing for bubba as do get to really bond with it being so close.

PBundle - ah, good olde Gumtree. bought a couple of things there (and sold a few as well). much cheaper and less hassle than eBay. reminds me, should really list a few things to make some space!


----------



## Linz7

Morning!


I woke up early this morning with severe night sweats, i was drenched.  (.)(.) not as sore today either, im freaking out this is not a good sign.  Im 9 days since transfer, last fresh cycle i bled on day 10.  Finding it really hard to stay positive


----------



## Linz7

Morning!

I woke up early this morning with severe night sweats, i was drenched. (.)(.) not as sore today either, im freaking out this is not a good sign. Im 9 days since transfer, last fresh cycle i bled on day 10. Finding it really hard to stay positive  Did any of you guys have bad night sweats when you got your bfps? Ive been worried sick of getting them as ive had them before and look how that ended for me


----------



## Revols

Linz on mt 2 BFP my boobs hurt like hell, so dont give up yet toots, I think the last few days of 2ww are the worst because your so close but yet so far! Sending you a huge hug   and


----------



## preciousbundle

Linz - I had some night sweats - I do hope everything is going to go well for you this time


----------



## anyamac

Linz, so did I. I was like an oven...

Molly, so so sorry Hun for your cousins loss. No words can describe how awful she must be feeling. Sending prayers. 

Just waiting for Linz to arrive for dinner. X


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all
Sun shining so managed a pram walk without the wheels getting filthy. Neighbour just handed in a bunch of films so I think I will chill and watch one as a wee treat.
Linz - how are you feeling now? Enjoy dinner with Anya x


----------



## Linz7

Hey all,


Molly - i am so so sorry to hear about your cousin, there are no words.  That poor girl. I hope your ok, thinking of you lots xxxxx


PB - thanks re night sweats.  I stopped googling symptoms last night and tried to chill out, havent been near internet all day today either.  I finally got home today after 18 nights away, so im really looking forward to getting to my own bed tonight!  Had such a lovely week with Anya and Alisha, was gutted to say bye today    let us know if you watch any good films, im always on look out for some new ones!  Saw your pictures, thats such a great idea.  They were so nice.


Anya - thanks again for everything, hope i wasnt to neurotic with all my symptom analysing lol.  You'll be needing a rest after me going lol.  You were definitely a life saver, thankyou xxxx


Ali - how you doing?


Is it just me or are there less people to talk to now we are two separate boards?


----------



## Linz7

Hey Revols!


Is it EC tomorrow?  How you feeling?  Got everything crossed for you.  Ive stopped googling symptoms in last 24 hours or so, so thats helped me chill me out a bit, plus im back home now after 18 nights away yay!  Hope everything goes really well tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Fyfey

Hey ladies... hope everyones well  

Linz, how are u feeling today hun??...   

Revols, Hope today went well for you!!  ... Thinking off you..

Well ladies, ive had a mad few days... on Saturday i went to a herbalist to see if she could help me, in regards to the infertility, headaches, skin problems, fatigue etc... 
Well she reckons that regardless off what docs have said that i do have PCO but without the cysts, as I defo have all the symptoms of the hormone imbalance..Ive been given a tincture to took and ive to go back in a month, she said within a month i should notice a 50% improvement and within 3 months a massive improvement, possibly even a BFP.... What do all off you ladies think off this?? 

At previous 21 day bloods, I have OV'ed altho not very strongly... I have been on clomid for 6 months (all unsuccessfully)...
I went to my own GP yesterday, and explained to him how i was feeling.. Ive been signed off work and going for bloods tomorrow.. iron levels, thyroid (which the herbalist also mentioned), glandular fever etc... 

Im a bit confused at the minute by it all... and not sure if too believe all that the herbalist has told me, and if i do... Im losing hope in docs... Ahhh its all sooo confusing...

Thanx for reading ladies...


----------



## Revols

Hello Ladies,  
Linz - glad your back home and feeling a little less   today. I think its the best thing to not look up the symptoms and just try chill.  

Fifey - It does all send you a bit   doesn't it. I'm not sure about all the alternative stuff, but what have you got to loose - give it a go but  try to stay level headed about it all - easier said than done! I think we need to make this part of our life, not let it take over our life.  

Well I had egg collection today - got 6 eggs and Mr H did his stint and they say it was good or as he says A1   So were just waiting for the call in the morning to see how there doing. Just taking it easy this afternoon.
lots of


----------



## Fyfey

Ahh fingers crossed revols... thats fabby news!!!  all soo exciting eh?? 

I really try not to let it take over my life and i have been alot better the last year or so... just trying to enjoy life now  I dont keep track off AF or anything anymore... think being on the waiting list for IUI/IVF has defo chilled us out. Yeah as you say... what have i got to lose... I primarily went to the herbalist for my skin and fatigue... and obviously everything else just cropped up and she reckons its all linked.. 

xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Linz - yep there are def less people chatting on the board since they were split which is a real shame.    I like chatting with new people going thro their treatment but I rarely have time to check out the other board. Enjoy being back in your own bed. Lucky you tho meeting wee Alisha. 

Anya - any plans for a mainland visit next year??

Ali- bought Junior mag - some good articles but def aimed at the high end of the market place


----------



## Linz7

Hey,
just to let you know that i started bleeding today so thats it all over again


----------



## Linz7

Hey,
just to let you know that i started bleeding today so thats it all over again


----------



## Corrinann

Hello all - sorry hardly ever post but always read  -  PB - so sad to hear about AF - hang on in there xxxx  corrin x


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all - sorry not been posting but read all the time and send mega positive thoughts to everyone - PB - so sorry for bloody AF - hang on in there xx corrin xx


----------



## anyamac

Linz honey, so so gutted for you. You really really deserve that bfp. Don't give up. It's so hard living in hope one moment followed by despair the next. 
IVF is like a lottery. Sometimes it just takes a bit longer. 

Cyberhugs from the three of us xxxx


----------



## Revols

Oh LInz im gutted for you   sending you a huge


----------



## Schumie

Linz7 nooooo!!!!!!   Thinking of you tonight Xx


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - so sorry to hear about AF arriving. Dont give up hope. Have a relaxing weekend with plenty of self pampering.

Well, been an eventful last few hours and my run of bad luck continues!

Was out with the dog up the woods (he was on lead) when I was approached by a lassie with a collie cross which was off lead. She tried to get it to stop but it came over wagging its tail. Great I thought, just wants to say hello.

Till it growled...

Kai growled back..

And it launched itself straight at me sinking its teeth into my arm! Kai shoulder charged it and I raised my arm so ripped inch graze rather than punctured but still hurt like a proverbial! 

Was too shocked to get the lassies details but gave her mine and she said she would come round.:.needless to say she hasn't yet.

Spent 2 hours in A&E so have antibiotics prescription and a dressing on wound. Arm still hurts so taking tomorrow off sick to see if swelling will go down.

Think my luck is due to change huh! Been a rubbish few months..


----------



## Fyfey

Awww Linz... Gutting!!  Thinking off you and sending hugs your way xxxxxx


----------



## molly76

Linz - So so sorry for you, gutted   sending you lots of hugs    

Revols - Good luck with it all xxx


----------



## molly76

Linz - so gutted and upset for you, as Anya says don't give up, lots of pampering to get through this xxxx    

Ali, that's terrible about that dog, hope the arm isn't too bad, awful scary for you xxx   Hope the owner calls to you xx

Hope everyone else is well, quick post as need to get sorted for work tomo, cooking ironing etc! My dear cousin buried baby on sat and she is such an inspiration to be honest, planning to try again for another baby if result of genetics/tests come back ok, I didn't think she would but she's giving it another go and feels she's going to keep going until she definitely can't have any more children,she's heartbroken but feels she'll get through it. So sad xxx Catch up soon xxxx


----------



## anyamac

Molly so sad for your brave cousin. Sending prayers n hugs x 

Linz, hope your head's a wee bit better today. 
Alisha is missing Linz-Cuddles! See u on 21st at latest. 

Well got a letter from paedi today. Said that due to Alisha putting on some weight with the combi feeding there's no need to be admitted bla bla and he agrees with the health visitor that she is just an extremely colicky baby. That should sort itself once she gets some food in her belly! Raging!!!!! The guy hasn't even seen/examined her and what the [email protected]#* does the health visitor know. Her answer to all is infant massage and Infacol. Totally ****** off. Poor wee Alisha is screaming in agony whenever she poos or farts or is straining to do the above and they won't even "look" at her. 

Letter is worded as if I don't feed her and she's screaming cause she's hungry. 

She was really bad round lunch time. Tried giving her a bath to calm her ( but made it worse) and then took get to bed for some skin to skin and bf. She gas finally calmed down and us asleep. 
Only managed to get 50ml of formula down her. 

Do any of you know if there's a taste difference between the different brands? She doesn't seem to like the sma gold. I can only squirt it in via syringe and most if the time she either let's it dribble back out or starts screaming and then swallows so she can breathe. Don't want to stress her to the point of getting a food phobia. She's happy on the boob. Just not interested in other forms if feed. Help!!!

Weigh day tomorrow. I hope thus formula malarky has made a difference or it's going in the bin. 

Ali, hope they catch the owner. If that had been my dog I would have turned up on ur doorstep by now, grovelling with a big bunch if flowers and a box of chocolates, begging you not to report me. 
Hope she gets caught before her fog insures somebody fatally or hurts a child. Lucky Kirsty wasn't with you. 

X


----------



## anyamac

On my iPod.... Hence bloomin auto text... (see above) lol x


----------



## anyamac

Linz, hope ur ok. Sending hugs! Xxxxxx

Revols, hope all goes well for u. All is crossed xxxx

Hi and good luck to everybody else x


----------



## Revols

Thanks ladies We got a call this morning 4 out of my 6 eggs are going stong( at the moment anyway) ET Friday 
Linz sending you another


----------



## anyamac

Revols great news. All is crossed for Friday. Are they putting 2 back or doing eSET? X


----------



## Revols

all going well i will get 2 put back, what is eset?


----------



## anyamac

I think it stands for elective Single Embryo Transfer 

More and more clinics are insisting on it now to keep multiple births down lol. 
X


----------



## Revols

Thanks for that, Im sure there going to put 2 back. Sooooo excited and nervous all at the same time. xx


----------



## Alidoll

Well, surprise, surprise, owner hasnt been round so reckon she's terrified I'll get her dog put down (I wouldn't but would want it reported). Without her details, waste of time reporting to the police. Spineless so and so... 

Arm still really sore but swelling has gone down a lot (wrist was almost double the size last night). Thankfully teeth didn't puncture the skin rather grazed across the surface so was really lucky. 

Kai been VERY clinging today.

Linz - hope ur ok, thinking of you.

Anya - we gave Kirsty Aptimil cartons as she didn't like the powder stuff.

Molly - must have been really hard for your cousin. Hopefully the hospital can give her some answers and they everything will go well the next time. Another baby will never replace the one she lost but will bring her happiness so fingers crossed for her.


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali - that sucks - so glad wee K wasn't there too. Once we were dog walking and this dog thrust itself at Murphy and took a chunk out of his neck - it was terrifying. We reported it to the police as we managed to find out where he lived but never heard the outcome. Just wanted to report it in case something happened to someone else or another dog - at least then the police have a record of it. We also informed the dog warden who didn't seem too interested! Hope you heal soon x x 

Molly - hopefully your cousin will have the joy of a baby in the future although I appreciate she will always remember the little one she lost - so very sad for her. To have to go through a burial is just terrible.

Anya - I think they can taste a bit different. I had a taste of the Aptimil carton as opposed to the powder and the carton does taste nicer but we cannot afford to constantly feed Keir on cartons so I use one for breakfast and always take them out and about with me, but during the day in the house he takes the powder version. He is quite happy with it altho I have heard of some babies who only like the cartons. As you won't be using as much as us you could try just feeding her on the cartons. Also at playgroup a few mums had tried SMA and ended up swapping to Aptimil. 

Linz - oh honey I am so sorry to hear your news. How are you? Daft question I know and there really are no words I can think of to make you feel better just now. One day it will be your turn but I realise the wait is soooo hard. Please don't give up. Did Ninewells follow the same protocol for you this time as they did last time?


----------



## Revols

Hi huge    to you all.
HAd ET today 2 gone back so its now that dreaded wait again, been out for a nice lunch time for a wee sleep I think.
Test date 4th Sep - so its 16 days


----------



## anyamac

Revols congratulations on being PUPO!!!

All is crossed for you Hun. 

Hope ur 16day wait will fly by. 
X


----------



## Linz7

Revols - thats fantastic news, every step closer is great.  Ill be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


Thankyou all for your messages, once i feel a bit more back to normal ill be able to talk more xx


----------



## febe

Hi all

Sorry not been on for ages!

Molly so sorry to hear about ur cousin baby!

Linz sorry to hear ur af arrived. Remember that feeling well! Fingers crossed u get ur bfp soon!

Ali what a time of it your having hope ur arm is better by next wk! Can't believe owner hadn't been round!

Anya how u both doing? 

Sorry for lack of personal messages!

Just quick post can't believe our wee nina is 2 wks already and has just got back to her birth weight! Did try wi the b feeding up till Monday there but was gettin too sore so on to bottle and nina takng the bottle wi no real problems! It's been such a quick few wk wi a few teary days followed but a few good days!  Defo starting to feel like myself again and easier to get about too so it's great!  How long did everyone else who had c section take to get back doing Hoover, ironing etc?

X factor tomorrow so that should be good laugh!

Any one see the inbetweeners movie yet?

Hope everyone is ok 

Febe

Xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Febe

Hope you are settliing into life as a mummy with Nina.
I did wait till 6 weeks after c-section to drive and did avoid any heavy lifting and hoovering for that time too just in case!! Plus it was a bonus having hubbie do all that


----------



## anyamac

Hi Fe
I think I drove one day before the six week Mark but I'm sure I had "Henry" out before then. 

Just take things easy and go by what your body tells you. I felt fit really early and probably over did it which resulted in me having a big bleed and nearly been flown off to Inverness by ambulance plain. 

Make the most of hubby helping, as the novelty soon wears off lol. 


X


----------



## Mathilde

Hi Linz. So so sorry to hear the bad news. Hope you're doing ok. Thinking of you. 

Revols, glad ec and et went well. Wishing you lots of luck and hope time flies for you. 
M x


----------



## Revols

Thanks Mathilde, im quite calm at the moment - but know for sure this time next week I will be goin  
Hows things with you, how far on will you be now?
Hope you had a good trip away xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Revols - good luck       

Linz - how are you feeling just now? Been thinking about you x x my friend did IVF for the 8th time and has a positive and is 12 weeks pregnant. Really admire her as I don't know if I could have went through that 8 times.


----------



## Mathilde

Sorry to add more bad news.  At NW for scan this morning and all over.  Gutted.


----------



## anyamac

Mat OMG so so sorry darling. U must be heartbroken. Sending prayers and hugs. Wish I could wave a magic wand. Really gutted for you. 

Don't give up. thinking about u and dh. 
Xxxx


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - there are no words, its to cruel.  I am so so so sorry that you are going through this pain.  Ive been thinking about you most days and im totally gutted for you.   Sending you lots of love, we're here for you when your ready to talk.  I wish we lived closer so we could meet up, if you need a break your more than welcome to come up North xxxxxxxxxxxx


PB - thanks for letting us know about your friend, she must be one strong lady.  I really dont know how people find that kind of strength.  This time has definitely hit me harder than any other time, finding it alot harder to bounce back.  Back at work now so hoping routine will help and time of course.


Revols - hope your doing good, thinking of you lots to xx


Im so sad for you Mathilde, goodness when will it be our time    xxxx


----------



## Revols

Oh Mathilde, I'm soooo sorry to read your news I'm gutted for you! This world can be very cruel  
I want to give you and you DH a huge  
My only words of advise is give yourself time and one day you will find strength again


----------



## molly76

Hi Mat, So so sorry to hear your news, just so unfair and cruel, my heart goes out to you and your DH, big    to you both xxxx and       for you xxxx

Linz -           to you also, so hoping you're doing ok xxxx

Revols - Hope you're well xxxx


----------



## molly76

Hi gang - hoping everyone is well, just posted on other site -     again to Mat, thinking of you xxx

Anya, how's everything with Alisha - is cow and gate formula working? Hope she's more settled xxx

Ali, Hope you're arm?? think was your arm, maybe your leg my brain is gone, just read it too! anyway hope you're healed after dog bite, did owner get in contact? 

Pb, how's all with you? Hope keir is well xx

Febe, you feeling ok hope you and baby are well xx

Linz and Revols, hope you're both well xx

Never a minute to write although I do read regularly! All fine here, back to work tomo, comes around fast, no other news at present xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Mat    I am so so sorry to hear your news. That must have been so devastating. I used to hold my breath at scans as I sometimes feared the worst. I do not know how I would cope with the news you have received. So sorry honey  x x x


----------



## anyamac

First of all a big thank you to PB for recommending NUK bottles and teats. I should have known that good old German technology will succeed ("Vorsprung durch Technik" and all that) lol....

And a big thank you to Molly for recommending cow and gate....


As.....(drumroll).... Alisha had her first bottle of formula yesterday!!!!!!

Took her a few goes to get a hang of it but before I knew it she had downed 5oz last night!!!
Promptly ordered a few more tests n bottles today. 
Also, I don't know if it's a coincidence, but she's only needed the colic medicine once today (touch wood)!

We both had our last session of baby massage yesterday and started bf group today. Was convinced only myself would turn up as it was chucking down, but was joined by two other mums with 9 month old boys. They have both exclusively bf to date. 
Slightly jealous but pleased that Alisha now weighs 10lbs5 and a half oz!!! So she's gained about an oz a day on average since last weigh day. 

Also found out that one of the other mums us German. She's been speaking to her wee boy in German so we were talking about maybe starting a German playgroup lol, as there's another German lady with 2 boys in the village. 

Apart from a few songs I haven't really spoken to Alisha in German. I've felt so silly hearing myself talking German. Might help me get my confidence. 

That's enough about us. 

I've been feeling so sad for Linz and Mat. Wish I could find a magic cure to give you what you want NOW and to spare you all that heartache and upset. 
Hugs!!!

Ali, Kim how are you? 

X


----------



## molly76

Anya, hurrah at last, that's fab she's gaining weight and appears more settled, you can still breast feed and give the formula, I used to give Aoife a top up of forumla at night time, you do what you have to do, fingers xxx she's over the worst of the colic xxx


----------



## Mathilde

Thanks everyone for the support. I'm just feeling devastated. I've taken the week off work but not sure when I can face going back. Am having medical miscarriage so had to go to nw yesterday to take a pill and then I'll be in for the day tomorrow. Am doing it at Nairn suite not acu. Seems to be sexual health clinic plus where they do terminations. Waiting area is tiny corridor where I got to sit and look at contraception posters. Not really what I needed. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Linz, how was return to work?
M x


----------



## Revols

Oh Mathilde, not what you need at all - Forth Park is not any better when its comes to this  . Just take the time you need, im sure your work will be there when your good and ready to go back - dont rush it you will know when your ready.  

Linz hope your doing ok, this whole thing sooooooo sucks. big hugs to you too. xxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Well done Alisha    Great news about her gaining weight. Keir will still only take a NUK dummy and teat. Haven't had him weighed in 4 weeks so it will be interesting to see what he weighs at the health centre next Tuesday.

Been at Zumba tonight and felt very unfit!! The large lump of sticky toffee pudding I had at lunchtime probably didn't help but boy was it tasty   . 

Started reading my Annabel Karmel weaning book today in preparation for a few weeks time. Keir will be 5 months old in a few days and I am starting to think about making and freezing some ice cubes of food. 

Linz / Mat - if either of you are reading this board at the minute I am thinking of you both. It is so unfair the treatment didn't work for you guys this time around x x


----------



## Linz7

Mathilde - i havent been able to stop thinking about you, im so sorry you have to go through this.  I hope your doing as well as you can be and that you had some very caring and understanding staff with you today.  Ive been doing a little research and ive ordered this book from amazon 'Is Your Body Baby-Friendly?: Unexplained Infertility, Miscarriage and IVF Failure, Explained'  The guy who wrote it, Dr Beer was a really good infertility doctor in america.  I have no idea if book is any good or not but ive got to the stage where i want to do some research and ask for further tests before we have our last nhs funded cycle.  I had to force myself back to work, i stayed off for a week and i didnt want to see anyone apart form DH during that time.  The last thing i wanted to do was talk about what had happened.  The first day back i was miserable and found it hard going, but now ive reached the end of the week i am definitely feeling better than i was on Monday.  For me i just had to get back to a routine and a bit of normality.  You'll know yourself when the time is right, most important thing is your health so dont force yourself back because of feeling like you should be at work, take a bit of chill out time where you can get emotional in private if thats what you choose.  Last week when i was off i cried every day, have been a bit emotional this week but held it together at work thankfully.  Put your jammies on and stay on couch for a few days, you need to give yourself time to grieve.  Thinking of you lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  
Revols - how are you doing?  Are you coping with this 2ww?
  Hello to anybody else out there xx


----------



## anyamac

Mat and Linz, thinking about you both every day. 

Hugs xxx


----------



## molly76

Mat and Linz - hope you are ok, like the girls been thinking lots about you both xxx

Revols - how're things with you??


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, so quiet on here now, hope everyone is well xx

Weather had changed,much colder, was at a BBQ yesterday in Edinburgh, that's as exciting as it gets for us! No news at all, Aoife will be one next week, can't believe where the year has gone, it's been great   
Hope everyone enjoys rest of the weekend xx


----------



## Revols

Hi ladies hope your doing OK thinking about you  

I'm doing fine at the moment, thanks for asking   Just want this week to go quick, I know its the end of the week I will prob start going   test next Sunday. Been having niggles now and again and just aware of all going on inside - but think I'm getting used to this part now.
Had my first sober hen night on Friday night   a bit of an eye opener   I'm just   that I have to be sober at the wedding too (3 weeks on Fri)
 to all xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all,

Revols - not log to go now!
Linz, hope you're doing OK.

I'm feeling a bit better - going to give work a try tomorrow. Had family birthday at the weekend so that was a distraction.  

Thanks heaps for your support - means everything.

M x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi to everyone and thanks heaps for the well-wishing.
Ali, hope you're recovering from the bite - you've had uch a run of bad luck - hopefully all over.
Anya, pleased to hear Alesha's putting on weight.
Molly, hope you're keeping well.
PB - you're sounding v organised!  I've been to Zumba a couple of times and I'm planning on heading back in a couple of weeks.  Think focussing on my (lack of) fitness will be a good distraction.

M x


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali - enjoy your holiday! Hope you don't get another big car bill   

Keir 17.5 pounds today and exactly 5 months old - the time is flying in and I soooo wish I could remain a full time mum - oh to win the lottery


----------



## Alidoll

Arghhh..typed a long post and my phone battery died without any warning.

Hi peeps,

Sorry for not posting earlier in week but been hectic at work trying to organise a training course that I eventually had to cancel as only had 3 people confirmed on it. Dead frustrating..

Molly - can't believe that's a year past already..are you having a birthday party? 

Arm much better thanks everyone for asking. Still got a wee scar but fading so no permanent damage. 

PBundle - sounds like Keir likes his milk and will no doubt love food. Mind you, if you thought nappies are bad now..just you wait and see what comes out the other end soon lol!

Anya - that's great Alisha is taking to the bottle. Don't feel remotely guilty or inadequate if she doesn't take to the bfeeding. Think of it like someone preferring coffee to tea...some babies like bottles, others don't. There is no right or wrong way. As long as she's putting on weight and is happy then what doors it matter. You did your best and gave her the best start in life. She won't remember how she was fed (my mum bottle fed me seemingly as that was what was recommended back in 1971). Did it do me any harm...nope. did I miss the boob...em, not that I can recall lol! 

Anyway, she'll soon be weaning and on the way to vegetable purees and..gah, fish...(the smelliest poops ever after that I can tell you!)

Mat / Linz - how you two doing? 

Everyone else...big hello! 

Heading off to Barca next week. Am hoping to spot that elusive happy ball..aka the sun. Think its been hiding over there as sure hasn't been in Scotland this yr that's for sure. Driving to Newcastle on Sunday as flight first thing on Monday morning. Got lots of things for Kirsty to do on the plane so praying she's good.

Car in for a service tomorrow. Really hope it doesn't cost me too much to get anything fixed (windscreen wash isn't working for starters). Honestly, wish I'd never bought the Damned thing...and it was previously owned by a retired policeman so thought it would be ok but been more hassle than its worth. When it does drive tho, its a fun wee thing. 

Anyway, its late so turning in..take care folks.


----------



## Alidoll

Gah, predictive text strikes again...


----------



## Revols

Hi girls how have you been this week ? Thinking about you


----------



## anyamac

Revols all is crossed for u. Hope all is still ok with you. 

X


----------



## Linz7

Hey all. Sorry for lack of chat, slowly getting back to some sort of normality. Revols, how you doing? Thinking of you lots & praying all goes well for Sunday. Are you surviving so far?

Mathilde - how you doing? Thinking of you lots to.

Short post as on phone & I don't like replying on phone! Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Linz7

Hey all. Sorry for lack of chat, slowly getting back to some sort of normality. Revols, how you doing? Thinking of you lots & praying all goes well for Sunday. Are you surviving so far?

Mathilde - how you doing? Thinking of you lots to.

Short post as on phone & I don't like replying on phone! Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Alidoll

This board is now worse than useless since it was split...miss hearing about the girl on the rollercoaster, how they are getting on. Don't have time to check between threads (and notice there have been more threads added since with new folk). We have repeatedly asked for the original board to be returned without an answer so will ask again..please can we have the original rollercoaster thread back so our little group can keep in contact more easily and start another "newbie" thread.

Kirsty fine and having her nap as was up at 7.30 this morning. Andy at the footy so sitting with the dog in the living room enjoying the quiet!

Off to Newcastle tomorrow then Barca on Monday. Take care everyone..


----------



## Revols

Have started to wobble as I knew I would the last few days ive just sent myself   Have managed to work all the 2ww (16 days) so quite chuffed Ive managed that   Not had any bleeding at all so that a good sign - but you know how it is girls, you just dont know till you POAS  
Big hugs


----------



## preciousbundle

I would love if the threads can be put back together to the original rollercoaster thread too. There is so little chat on this thread now we have been split and I know some of the girls on the other thread also struggle to keep trying to read 2 separate threads. 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can we have the original thread back?   

Meantime hi to all.

Have a fabby hol Ali.
Anya - how are you getting on?
Molly - hard to believe your wee one will be one ...eek the time does fly.
We are off to a wedding this evening so mother in law babysitting - first time she will have done the "evening shift" and I am hoping it goes OK as Keir can get quite upset in the evening - once he actually falls asleep its fine.
Mat - how are you keeping?

Bye for now x


----------



## preciousbundle

Revols - good luck hun for test date - think I tested around day 14.  

Mat - thinking of you    It is horrible what you have had to go through xx

Linz - hope the book is useful. My friend consulted a doctor in London as she had killer cells and she said he was amazing - can get his details for you if you want but I appreciate you might not want to see him.

On the other thread Ali and I have asked for the original rollercoaster thread to be resurrected as both threads are quiet now and I really miss being able to chat with you guys. Everyone is busy and I think if we had one thread again we would be able to chat more easily and support each other better. Hope our wish is granted!!


----------



## Revols

p.bundle - thanks, holding out for my 16 days, hard as it is  
The one thread would be good! I know I was not on long before we were split but it was a good support group.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all.  I'd definitely be up for one thread. It's been noticably quieter and for a while i felt stuck in between threads. Is no longer in tx but feeling being part of "pregnancy and parenting" was premature. 

I'm doing ok. Have been at work since tues and not too bad. Ideally would have been good to have longer but felt too stressful after having 3 weeks annual leave. 
Am amazed really how things move on as not much over a week ago felt I never wanted to leave the house ever again. Seeing a friends baby next week though so we'll see how that goes.  

Linz hope you're doing ok and things are getting easier. 
Revols- wishing you bucketfuls of luck for testing.  

PB thanks for your lovely post. Hope you and bubba are good. 

M x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. I'm doing ok. Return to work not too bad. Had lovely day meeting friend in Edinburgh. 
Ali have a fab holiday 

A big big big vote from me for putting the boards back together. Now not really "eligible" for this board and love hearing how you're all getting on. Have also been helped heaps by your support. 

M x


----------



## bubblicous

ladies i can make you the one thread again as long as none of you will find the parenting and pregnancy chat to upsetting (this was the reason for the thread split as in some of the other areas the women were struggling)
dont say on here give me a wee pm let me know what you think but if anyone objects then i wont rejoin the threads whatever you say to me will be in confidence 
if you can let me know in the next day or 2 and then once ive heard from you all i will let you all know the outcome 


bubs xx


----------



## bubblicous

ladies i have posted on the the tx thread asking the girls there if they want the threads rejoined


basically the threads were spilt throughout all the location areas as some ladies were having difficulty reading pregnancy and baby news however i have said i will re join the threads if there are no objections from the tx ladies 


i have asked them to pm me with how they feel however if someone says no then threads will remain the same 


i do understand that you were upset over the threads being split however i was just following the rules and you have to understand why theses are in place 


yes we have all been on very hard journeys and alot of us have had amazing outcomes and its great for people to see there is light at the end of the tunnel and have all of your support when going through tx  however you have to understand that alot of ladies do find it difficult to read about babies and pregnancy and the thread spilt enabled ladies to basically only read baby and pregnancy talk if they wanted to as they would have had to have went on the thread and if they didnt want to see it then they didnt need to go onto the thread and this is why admin took the decision to have the threads separate


like i have said i am happy to make you one thread again if it is what everyone wants hopefully i will receive the pm's in the next day or two and then i will let you all know the outcome 


bubs x


----------



## anyamac

Thanks Bubs! I would love to have the old group back to chat to. Of course other newbies are welcome to join! If other newbies have a problem with the baby talk they could maybe chat on a pure tx thread. 
We just want to have our "rollercoaster" back!!!

Fingers crossed everybody says yes! 

Sorry for lack of posts lately. Been reading but haven't had a minute to reply lol. Cousin was up visiting for a few days. 
Alisha doing great. She's now back on the bottom centile!!! 10lbs14(and a half) and 59cm long. 

Still topping up with c&g and expressed bm. 

Ali have a lovely time in Barca and NC. Gonna miss u!!!

Gonna try to post tomorrow
X


----------



## anyamac

Thanks Bubs!!! Here's hoping! 

Revols thinking of u xxxx


----------



## Linz7

Revols all the best for poas in the next few hours!! I've got everything crossed for you & praying this is your time xxxxx


----------



## Revols

Morning ladies we got to the next   it was a   
We are both really happy that we have got this far again but are trying to be very level headed too and I just   it all goes to plan. The waiting starts again  
 to you all


----------



## molly76

Hi Revols, So thrilled for you, fingers xxx all will go well from here, so nerve wrecking          

Hi Linz and Mat - Hope you're doing ok xxxx


----------



## anyamac

Revols so happy for you both. Was holding my breath as I was reading. 
Praying that the next 38wks will fly by and you'll be cuddling Revols Junior at the end of it. 

Linz and Mat how are you both? Thinking about you a lot. 

Hopefully we can all chat on the old rollercoaster soon. Saves skipping between 2 boards. 
X


----------



## Linz7

Revols - yay yay yay! So happy for you reaching another milestone. On phone so will post better later. Enjoy today xxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Thanks for trying to reconnect us Bubs.

Revols - YEAH YEAH YEAH    I know what you mean about the waiting - you will just be looking forward to the scan date now. Pleased for you and hope all goes OK for you this time


----------



## Mathilde

Revols - Hurray!!!!!!! So so pleased for you.


----------



## Corrinann

I am such a lurker !!! - but read all the time and send positive vibes  - so Revols I am soooo chuffed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Corrinann

I am such a lurker !!!! - but read all the time  - just throught I would drop a wee note to say that it woudl be great if threads were joined as (as everyone is saying) its hard to check 2 threads x


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, It would be good to have the rollercoaster back again, hard to get to write on both, I read most days but sometimes don't get a chance to write, it's been so quiet when it's been separate xx

Well our girl is one today, such a quick year, flown since I've been back at work also, we're just having a little party, the three of us! Sad I know but no family nearby and didn't have the energy this year for a big party with firends. Heading out for lunch soon to mark the year!

Hope everyone os doing well xxx


----------



## anyamac

Happy Birthday Aoife!!!!!! Wow where did the year go? 

Sorry just a quick one as Alisha is poorly. She started vomiting at 4:30 last night. Must gave puked about 8x. 
Just back from docs. Seems to be a bug. 

X


----------



## Revols

Thanks girls - still not said the P word out loud, just another mile stone at the moment   well we have another 2ww scan is on Mon 19th Sep, so not too long


----------



## preciousbundle

Happy Birthday Aoife    Hope the 3 of you have a lovely day.

Hope Alisha feels better soon - that must be upsetting for you too.  

Keir has his first cold and I felt so sorry for him struggling to breathe through the night last night but he does seem a bit better today although I postponed the swimming trip


----------



## Schumie

Hi ladies,

Don't suppose any of you are due scans at Forth Park are you? I'm worried about the transfer from there to Victoria early next year (if we get that far) if our scans are at Forth Park but then they close it at the beginning of the year how will we know where to go? The new wing is MASSEEV! Do you think we'd get offered a tour or something. Am thinking of being a saddo and going to one of their roadshows to ask them but DH suggested someone here might know if you're further down the line than us...

Thanks in advance for any info you might have, Schumie Xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Schumie
Firstly congratulations on your BFP! Sorry I can't help regarding Forth Park as we're on the west coast lol. Have you thought of posting on the Fife pregnancy and parenting thread? I'm sure some of the girls there are from your area. 

Some hospitals can be really intimmidating lol. We kept getting lost in Raigmore. Every passage looked the same and signage wasn't very clear. 

Suppose you could phone them and ask if they'll give you a tour. I was told mist hospitals are happy to do so. 

Good luck. 


Bubs, any update on joining the threads/ getting the rollercoaster back? 

Hope everybody is fine. X


----------



## bubblicous

anya - it looks like the rollercoaster will be back im just giving the ladies an extra day or 2 to pm me


----------



## anyamac

Woohoooooooo!!!! Thank you thank you thank you !!!!!!! 
Chuffed to bits! 

Xxxx


----------



## XXDDxx

hi just wondered if anyone if using donor sperm at ninewells?

Thank you D XXXXXX


----------



## anyamac

Hi Donna
We used donor eggs at NW and were blessed with wee Alisha, who is nearly 5 months old. 
Can't help on the "sperm" issue but know what it's like facing the donor issue. 

I'm here if u wanna chat or have questions. 

Good luck to you and your dp. Alisha is the best thing that has ever happened to us and all my fears about bonding etc were washed away as soon as I held her. At the end of the day it takes more than an egg/seed to bake a cake. 

Hugs x


----------



## Schumie

Anyamac - thanks for the advice, will look for that thread. Can't call new hospital as it's still being built!?! But there's always the roadshows.  Hope you're well anyway.

Have a good weekend, best wishes Schumie Xx


----------



## Schumie

Hi ladies,

Don't suppose any of you are due scans at Forth Park are you? I'm worried about the transfer from there to Victoria early next year (if we get that far) if our scans are at Forth Park but then they close it at the beginning of the year how will we know where to go? The new wing is MASSEEV! Do you think we'd get offered a tour or something. Am thinking of being a saddo and going to one of their roadshows to ask them but DH suggested someone here might know if you're further down the line than us...

Thanks in advance for any info you might have, Schumie Xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey Schumie
Sorry our hosp is at Larbert so can't help with Forth Park.

Does anyone have a Jumperoo - are they worth the money? Wondering whether to buy one for Keir


----------



## bubblicous

preciousbundle - i dont have a jumperoo yet but im planing on buying one in the next week or so alit of the mums on the bfp thread that i post on have one and their lo's love them i dont think ive heard of any baby that doesnt like it    also a couple of the mummies in my bf group have them too and speak very highly of them


----------



## anyamac

PB, I'm sure Kirsty had one. Ask Ali when she's back. I've heard loads of good reviews. 
Have you checked out gumtree or your local buy, swap, sell on ********? Some bargains on there. 

Alisha was in her door bouncer for the first time today and loved it. 

Thinking about getting one of those beaba baby cooks. Ali, have u still got yours? I've advertised on our local buy, swap, sells but so far no luck. 
Wouldn't be so bad if I had a 15%off mothercare voucher (sigh). £100 seems like a lot of ££££!

Alisha in bed. She now goes down from about 20:30-07:30! Bliss! 

She was weighed yesterday and now is 11lbs and half an oz. She's now slightly above the bottom centile. 

What's better btw? Calgel or Ashton Powders? Has anybody tried those Amber teething necklaces? 

Waiting for last episode of Hollyoaks Later to start. Gonna watch BB tomorrow morning. 

Ali, hope your having a fab time in Barca. 

Molly, did Aiofe enjoy her birthday party? 

Kim, can't wait to see u and the girls next month. 

Febe, how are you settling in to motherhood?

Corrin (if you're lurking), and news or update on trying again? 

Linz, hope you're ok. How are you getting on with Bones? Let me know if you want me to bring boxset 4&5 up on 21st. 

Revols, has it sunk in yet? Not long till your scan. 

Mat, how are you Hun? 

So happy we're getting the rollercoaster back!!!!
X


----------



## hamba

Please can anyone answer a question re is it ok for small leakage with gonal f thanks


----------



## Alidoll

Hola!

back again folks! did ya miss me?

thanks Bubs - would really like to see everyone back together again.

Anya - that's great Alisha is putting on weight...she'll catch up with Keir in no time at this rate!

Kim - respect lassies for travelling to Canada with twins. Kirsty wasn't bad till Barcelona airport baggage reclaim when she went into turbo meltdown. screaming absolute blue murder as was waiting for her buggy off the carousel but she wanted off exploring. Too busy for that so decided to scream the hall down. Even a wee lassies of 7 couldn't calm her down for long (tho was grateful that she tried).EVERYONE giving disapproving looks, security watching me like a criminal..horrible! 

Till daddy arrived with buggy then all smiles.

Airport train fine..train stop centre of Barca a nightmare. No lift...just stairs and lots of them. Absolutely bloody knackered by the time we got to the hotel as the night before she hadn't slept a wink at the b&b in Newcastle (which was terrible - bathroom carpet soaking, smell of damp and off milk in the morning).

Barca lovely tho...really warm and sunny. Kirsty's eyes almost popping out her head at the people and sounds. Went to the beach one day but too warm to stay outside for long. Andy got her a cute Barca footy strip with the wee shorts and socks etc plus a mini football from Camp Nou. 

Trip back she was fine..and is now almost walking as she's taken 22 continuous steps unaided. 

Did have a few minor accidents - fell off bed once and banged her mouth so blood everywhere and skinned her ankle on a wooden boardwalk. Mum came down with micro flu - felt ill one day, runny nose, shivery etc but ok next day..weird.

Andy on a course in London next wk so my folks are staying for a second wk..just hope I haven't throttled my mum by the time he gets back LOL!

Also not sure if k had chicken pox as spots on her legs but hasn't got any worse so initially thought it might be a heat rash but hasn't gone...will check her tomorrow and if ok, she'll be at nursery on Monday.

Better go as left the parents watching tv downstairs so better go and chat to them I suppose...

Hi to everyone!


----------



## anyamac

Woohoo you're back!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Now that was weird....posted the last post yesterday and there seems to be a whole lot of posts appeared in between! 

PB - yes, k had a Jumperoo and absolutely loved it. Brilliant and well worth getting one. We got ours from Gumtree and sold it on for near enough what we paid for it.

Anya - poor Alisha, hope she feels better tomorrow. Still got our Babycook if you're interested. Text me...

Molly - Woohoo one already! Happy Birthday Aoiefe!

WAN - hi, do you mean at the injection site? If you're worried, give the clinic a call as I'm sure they'll put your mind at rest. 

Re: forth park...not sure, guess they'll move parts over as they are completed..just hope the service improves post delivery as it sucks at the moment lol!

Andy away on flight to London. Think Kirsty knows as she would not go down to sleep. Roll on Friday night...


----------



## molly76

Hi everyone,

Well what a week, just a quick post, Aoife ill all week with D&V bug, then I ended up with it early hrs of fri am, so ill, thankfully was over in 24 hrs, Aoife still has diarrhoea, sorry TMI but such a worry, been a week now, she's hardly had anything to eat this week and if she takes anything, straight through her, going to take her back to dr's tomorrow as not sure what else to do, yikes!

That's been my week, need to read over posts as between cleaning puke/dirty napppies/washing/scrubbing carpets/work/being sick, not a minute to catch up!! Fun and games xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - Sorry to hear about you and Aoife being ill    poor wee lass

Ali - Hola and glad you had a good hol - also sounds a bit eventful   

Thanks Bubs, Ali, Anya for Jumperoo chat and advice. Will get one but will source on Gumtree as loads there and as you say can sell on later. Seems daft to buy new for twice the price given the length of time little people get in them. Keir loves his Fisher Price Rainforest swing now tho - will sell on Gumtree once he is finished with it - it is immaculate. We are taking him swimming tomorrow and going to venue to finalise details for naming ceremony. Getting an outfit is tricky - he took such a huge growth spurt recently goodness knows what size he will be in 4 weeks time    For height went from 50th percentile to 91st in 10 days - yikes. I see it in his clothes - I might also buy some clothes from Gumtree at a later stage as he is in them for such a short time - anyone getting his would get a real bargain as he has lovely stuff most on once or twice    A great shop in Edinburgh called Blessings and Blossoms is keeping 2 outfits for us for 2 weeks so we can go back and try him in them again - really good of them - one is an ivory silk romper which is just gorgeous and the other an sailor suit - cute as a button. But if neither fit think we will need to go for a trousers and top combo - would prefer the romper or sailor suit as he looks a bit too grown up in the trousers   

Better get off this computer as Ross getting fed up with me leaving him to make tea and do the dishes - obsessively watching latest series of Dexter - bit darker than the others - then moving onto Vampire Diaries!


----------



## Schumie

Alidoll - thanks for your reply re Forth Park! Fingers crossed the new wing at the Vic is better


----------



## preciousbundle

Keir LOVED his swim and was in for 25 mins    Quite an effort tho to get him there and drying him etc all for a quick dip. We pigged out again with lunch and cakes - must stop after I did so well a while back with the Weightwatchers regime!

My friend is pregnant just now and her dad has just died - so sad thinking he will never meet his grandchild.

How is everyone? Mum comes back from her hols tomorrow and it will be good to have some babysitting offers again    Off for a bath while there is peace and quiet in the house


----------



## Revols

Hi ladies, been off for a while our computer been down - hope you are all well  
Ive been fine - just fed up waiting on the scan 5 more sleeps I'm just   all going good inside, think I'm more nervous about this than i was POAS  

Schumie
I will be going to Forth Park - all going well!, the new build is huge but I'm sure it will be well sign posted for all the areas and there will be loads of people about to ask - hope your keeping well x Do you stay in/near Kirkcaldy? I'm in Kirkcaldy hahaha we might be neighbours xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Revols - 5 more sleeps - great - not long to go x

Donna - we didn't use donor sperm but did use donor eggs as part of ninewells egg share programme and as Anya said its the best thing we ever did. Best of luck with your decision x

Bubs - thanks for the update. So hoping we can all be reunited soon

Linz - how are you doing?

Mat - how did you cope seeing your friends baby - that would have been painful I am sure especially when everything is still so raw for you


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, it’s gone pretty quiet on here – maybe in anticipation of joining up again?

Revols, good to hear from you – had been thinking of you.  Not too long to wait at all!  Wishing you loads of luck.

Linz, hope you’re doing OK.

Schumie- same to you, hope all goes well with the scan and that you’re keeping well.  I don’t know VHK but I’m sure as Revols says there’ll be loads of signs.

Hi Donna, I’m afraid I don’t know much about the donor sperm route, but I’m sure there’ll be plenty of help on the boards.

Hi Anya, Corrinann and PB.  Seeing friends’ baby was OK – not really upsetting, but I was more concerned about whether I was “acting normal” as they don’t know what’s been going on with me and I was a bit paranoid about whether I was being weird at all! 

Had review appointment today.  Dr thinks best to consider how much a problem fibroids are now.  Have to go back for blood tests (too close to miscarriage today) for chromosomal tests (presumably what you had Revols?) and a 3d scan of uterus.  He suggested hysteroscopy (?), but there would be about a 3 month wait for this.  I suggested we do frozen embryo transfer first (although this likely to be 3 months too) and he was OK with this if scan OK.  Just feel I want to be moving forward and as I’m not sure our single embie will even defrost OK would rather do it sooner.

Hi to anyone I’ve missed.
M
x


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone,


sure has been quiet lately.  I was hoping we would be back to one big happy thread by now!  


Bubs - any word on when we are getting back together?


Welcome Schumie and Donna!  Sorry i cant help either of you with info.


Revols -    all is growing just as it should be xx


PB - hope you and Keir are doing great, i read on other thread about swimming.  Glad he enjoyed it!


Anya - loving the pictures   


Mathilde - how you feeling?  Hope your doing ok and you feel more positive after review.


Ive got my review tomorrow, im actually going there this time instead of a telephone review.  I have 2 pages of questions typed out, i have a feeling they may look at me and shake their heads but i figure i have nothing to lose by asking!  Mathilde did they say what blood tests they were going to do?  Ive been reading that book is your body baby friendly and they talk about the immune response to ivf.  So im going to ask all about that and for chromosome testing.  I dont want to waste my final cycle without doing some tests first to see if theres anything that can be done to improve our chances.


Hey to everyone ive missed xx


----------



## molly76

Hi ladies, Hope everyone is well. I haven't been able to write at all the last few times I come on here. Poor Aoife been ill since her birthday, with vomiting/diarrhoea, then vomiting stopped and the diarrh has con't!! Day 10 of it today. I've taken her to the dr's twice in last week and last night she was so distressed, ended up calling NHS 24 and had to go to Perth hospital to be seen by out of hrs Dr. She has a rash and is so miserable, I think she's had 8-10 episodes since then. Trying to get fluids into her is so difficult. I'm going to switch her to lactose free formula for a couple of weeks as I've read that severe diarrhoea can damage the intestines and then cannot digest cows milk? I've tried everything else. Trying to get her to drink from a cup is so difficult also. I have different cups but can only get fluids into her by a bottle or syringe!!  
Drs haven't been much help, saying it's viral and it'll run it's course. I was n't able to make work today and not able to get tomo also. Her last day at nursery would have been today but didn't go in, she hasn't been at all the past few weeks due to one thing after the next, I finish work next week, start annual leave all going well. It was made harder this week as DH away working, glad as he is due home tomo.

That's all from me, if anyone has any suggestions on how to stop diarr please let me know, been doing th braty diet - anyone heard of that - bananas, rice/rice cereal, apple sauce, toast unbuttered, yoghurt. Or how do I get her to take fluids other than formula - although this is watered to an inch of it's life


----------



## molly76

Revols -  Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomo           that scan goes well xxxx

Mat & Linz - Hope you're both well xxxxxx


----------



## Revols

Thanks Molly x
Linz hope  the review went well  x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. Linz, hope you had a good appt. 

Revols - heaps and heaps of luck for scan. 

M x


----------



## Alidoll

Molly - sorry to hear Aoiefe hasn't been well, is she any better now? Horrible when junior isn't well and there's not a lot you can do. Kirsty fell off the bed on holiday and bust her lip...blood everywhere and all I could do was give her a cuddle. Thankfully didn't bust any of her teeth or go through the skin but still terrifying as she was so quick..one minute she was sitting beside me, next she bounced off the side and hit the floor. Hugs to Aoiefe.

Kirsty loving her new found freedom and toddling all over the place. She just looks so cute! Even the dog seems to sense its ok to play and is being really patient and letting her pat him...well, within reason lol! Bought her a wee pair of slippers for the house and some pjs at Primark today as well as a couple of pairs of jeans from Asda for nursery.

Site going very slow again..bah!


----------



## Revols

Hello I'm back and there was a heart beat !! They said it was looking strong - I cried! We know there is still a long way to go but at least we have hope!! Letting myself be excited today then will try and calm down again. Because of our history she has booked us in again a week on Friday xxxxx We are 7 weeks tomorrow. Think I'm going to go   
big hugs to all


----------



## molly76

Hi Revols -  so happy for you both, you must be relieved,excited and anxious, fingers xxxx all will be fine and it's great they'll scan you again soon xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Girlies, Hope you're all well

Revols - congrats again on your good news today xxx

Ali - Hope Kirsty is ok after her fall, what a fright to get xx

Anya and PB - Hope Keir and Alisha are doing well xx

Linz, Math, Schmie, Kim, Corrin - hope you're all well xx

Aoife finally turned the corner on sat, what a two weeks, I've put her on to soya for a couple of weeks to see if it'll help as I think she's lactose intolerent from all the diarrhoea!! TMI I know xx This is my last week working, starting annual leave from next week so I'm happy about that. That's all my news, been very quiet on here. xx


----------



## anyamac

Sorry guys, I've been reading but things so hectic I didn't get a minute to reply. 

Great that Aoife is getting better. I felt awful when Alisha was vomiting one night. Think I'd be a nervous wreck after 2 weeks. Well done Molly for getting through it. Can't believe you're now on maternity!!! Where did time go! Eeeeek! 

Ali, has your Mum gone home yet? Did Andy get back ok? 

Linz, how did your review go? 

Need to go and have a read on the other board how Revels got on. 
Shame we still haven't got the Rollercoaster back. 

Bubs, any news on that? Sorry if I'm a pain! Lol. 

Well Alisha is really enjoying the baby rice now. Have ordered a beaba Babycook and planning on introducing some other stuff once it arrives. 
The paedi in Stornoway has cancelled get appointment as he's pleased with her progress. 
Happy for Alisha but gutted that I'm not gonna get to see Linz. 

Alisha and I went to our first German playgroup today. Was so cute seeing her interact with this other wee boy. He kept giving her his toys and biscuits(although she didn't know what to do with the biscuit lol) and he was stroking her head. Unfortunately he didn't realise how strong he was and ended up scratching her scalp. 

Was odd speaking to her in German. Felt really silly, but got easier towards the end. Was lovely having a chat with the other two mums. 

Been feeling really homesick lately. Really want to go and see my parents, brother and niece....sigh! 
Just so many visitors still due this year. My friend and her family are wanting to come end of oct. Been trying to put her off as we won't be able to do much. It'll be dark early and weather probably rotten. Her husband and 15year old son will be well board. It's not like you can go to the shops up here.
Wish they'd leave it till summer but she's taking no notice. 

Sorry for moaning x


----------



## bubblicous

ladies sorry i havent done it yet its been madness here but im going to do it now i will just merge the 2 topics together that way you wont loose any posts 


sorry again i havent managed to do it quicker


----------



## anyamac

Yipeeeeeeee!!!!!! The rollercoaster is back!!!!!

Thank u thank u thank u!!!!!!!

Big hugs to you all! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Linz7

We're back together again, yayyyyyyyy!!!!!  So happy!!! xx


----------



## anyamac

Just back to check I wasn't dreaming lol. 

Alisha been up "straining" since 5:50. 
So have we lol. 

X


----------



## anyamac

That's "up" not straining lol....

X


----------



## molly76

Hi everyone, great we're back together, thanks Bubs xx


----------



## anyamac

Morning Girls! 
Been up since four. Alisha can now push herself up to the top end of the cot, whilst lying on her back. 
Well she did it n got stuck. 
After that she thought it was time to sing and play lol. 

Hughie got a text this morning saying he didn't need to work due to the bad weather. Nice surprise. He's busy regrouting the shower. 
She's just dropped off after spending the morning playing in her door bouncer and play gym. Gonna have tea n read. 

My pal must have heard me moaning the other day lol. She phoned this morning to say they have decided not to come this year but during the summer holidays next year instead. 
Thank goodness. 

Now my mum is talking about coming from 12th-20th oct and possibly my brother and niece from 26th-2nd nov. 
Excited!!!!

At least they won't need entertaining lol. 
X


----------



## Corrinann

whooo hoooo xxxx - great stuff x


----------



## anyamac

Corrin, just  read in ur signature that ur going for FET in Nov. That's great news. Good luck Hun. 
All is crossed for you xxx


----------



## Revols

Hello ladies, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Corrinann

Hey Anya x yeh I think that I pick up my drugs at the end on this month - but hope NW's on schedule due to refit ?? - Where exactly are you just now ? xxx

Corrin


----------



## Linz7

Hey Corrin,

i was at NW last thursday and they said that they would be starting treatments again in 6 weeks (5 now!), they said they would be having to go up and downstairs to the different floors until January when the unit would be properly ready.  When i did FET i was on the drugs six weeks exactly before transfer, so looks like you should be able to start as planned  xx


----------



## Schumie

Hi girls,

We were just at NW and that's fab news they'll be back up and running almost to plan as it still looks like a building site!  That horrible art work wooden egg and sperm thing is just lying in the upstairs ward on the floor.  Let's hope they don't put it back up in the re-fit!

Read that there is a separate entrance at the Victoria new wing for expectant mothers so as long as DH knows where that is am sure signage will be easy to follow.  Just don't like the idea of going somewhere new and getting lost during my labour!  

Revols I'm down in the old Seafield houses.  Used to work at Standard Life in Edinburgh but am a housewife since this time last year - so lucky I don't have the commute with this retched spotting...What about you? x

That vom/dia bug sounds awful to have gone on for so long.

Hope everyone is well today, this thread seems much better now it's one big one!
Best wishes, Schumie Xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey all

Mum just arrived so a short post. Whizzed thro to catch up with news.

The Board is back - YEAH - thanks Bubs.

Revols - so pleased for you - counting down to next scan? I just LOVED all my scans - such a relief each time and fab when you get to the stage of feeling littlie move. 

Schumie - your comment about the wooden egg and sperm thing makes me laugh - I remember staring at that each time I was in    awful

Corrin - how are you feeling about treatment - I guess nervous,excited,hopeful x good luck x x we will go for FET eventually and I will be a bag of nerves

Molly - how is Aoife now? Sorry to hear about her yucky illness

Ali - you will have your hands full with Kirsty moving and grooving now   

Anya - great news Alisha is enjoying her grub too. Keir likes his - cereal and pear today was a hit but not the papaya - sounded like he said yeuch on tasting it   

Revols / Linz - Hi - how are you doing? Glad we can all be together again


----------



## anyamac

Schumie, PB, I love that artwork. Hope they hang it up again. Always made me chuckle lol. Especially if we ended up sitting just below it lol. it must be like Marmite, you either love it or hate it heehee. Well saying that I wouldn't exactly want it in my house. 

Corrin, we've still got some frosties too. Would love to try again at some point. Hubby not ready yet. Suppose it's been a hard year with his mum dying and 5months if colic. 
Maybe talk about it again early next year. 

Alisha's colic is as good as gone. We're teething now though lol. This us much more manageable though than the colic lol. 

X


----------



## Revols

Hi ladies hope you have had a good weekend! We were at a wedding on Friday it was lovely  - very strange being sober at an all day wedding hahaha  Had our nephews for a sleepover on sat and Ive just finished mopping them out the house - cereal stuck everywhere  

Schumie - hope your spotting has eased off! I'm near both hospitals so don't have far to go when the time comes - could walk hahahahha (might be jumping the gun)

I had an appointment with the midwife on Friday did not know I would be coming out with the pinkest folder Ive seen that lets the whole town know you are the P word, I hid it up my jumper. Got bits to fill in but going to wait till after Fridays scan to do it, not quite ready for that yet. For those of you that know Kinghorn, you will know why I hid it up my jumper


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, so happy to have rollercoaster back.  Have been popping on to read but not getting time/inspiration to post.  So apologies for lack of personals but Hi to everyone. 

We are planning weekend away in November - good to have something to look forward to.
M x

ps I love the wooden thing!


----------



## Mathilde

Just noticed Alisha's pic and can't believe she and Keir are getting on for 6 months.  Where does the time go?!


----------



## Schumie

Ha ha - can't believe I've opened a hot debate about the sperm and egg artwork! Definitely marmite for me  

Revols my pack was day-glo yellow! What were they thinking?!? 

Feeling much cheerier about my spotting this week, partly due to a ton of advice/stories on the early scan thread and partly cos it's sunny outside I think!

Hope everyone has a good week, Schumie Xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Schumie- I like the wooden egg/sperm also, thought it was quite funny!! Just noticed now that you're having twins, how're you feeling? Fingers xxx        for your next scan xx

Well Friday was my last day at work, so thrilled to be honest, could hardly walk saturday, having bother with both hips this time, hip and pelvic pain again. On annual leave for the next few weeks which has worked out fine   

Hi Linz & Mat? - How're you both doing? It'll be good Mat to get away for a weekend xx

Hi Revols - you feeling ok so far?

Hi PB - How are you and Keir doing? Aoife fine now after her bug   

Hi Anya - That's great you met up with other mums who speak German, Allan speaks gaelic to aoife all the time, supposed to be good for their brains!! How's the food going down? It's difficult being away from family, I get like that from time to time, I always feel I'm missing things at home xx

Hi Corrin, all the best for FET in Nov, hope it all goes well xx

Hi Ali, Kirsty is probably running about all over the place now, amazing how fast they get at walking once they start and get confident!

Hi Kim, Hope you and the girlies are well xx

No more news from me, beautiful day today here, been outside for most of the afternoon, looks like we're going to get a heatwave!!


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all  - lots going on here  - I LOVE it - soo glad everyone back together  -  yes am sooo nervous re FET - just want to start - feel that shouldn't be greedy as have my baby but now you just know how fab it all is and cant wait for another  - shoudl start DR in Oct for Nov transfer but no word yet - might drop Anne a mail x

Huge hugs to all

Corrin x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Nice to be together again. Wow congratulations on the twins Schumie. Didn't realise you were spotting. Must have missed a few posts somewhere. 
So scary. I remember gushing blood between wks 7-10 when I was pregnant with Alisha. 
Literally kept my legs crossed and lay on the couch with legs raised for a few wks. Luckily all was well. 
So nerve racking all the knicker checking. 

Seemingly it can be very common in IVF pregnancies. 

Alisha and myself had a fab time at German playgroup today. Learned a new song lol. 
She started straining and pushing when we were there and once we got home I noticed she has had her first SOLID!!!!! poo. 
Was a proper sausage shaped turd. Up until now her number twos have been runny/joghurty lol. 

Tried giving her some steamed/blended carrot with her baby rice tonight, but she ended up choking. Should have kept the liquid in the blender lol. Must have been too lumpy.  Ended up turning her upside down to dislodge the carrot. Poor soul preferred my fruit purée though. Apple with strawberry and banana. 

Wow can't believe you're off now Molly. Great too to hear A is learning Gaelic. My MIL spoke it too but hubby only understands some of it and only speaks basics. 
They now have a Gaelic nursery in the school and offer Gaelic medium education. 
No point thinking about that yet lol. 

PB is the pink on your Beaba Babycook handle loosish? I used mine today for the first time and noticed it moved slightly when clicking the container in to place. Then noticed condensation between the pink and the clear of the container handle after washing it. Not impressed after the price of the thing. Just wondering if yours is the same or is mine faulty? 
Also was gutted as I seem to have stained my lid with carrot. Must have had some on my hands when I closed it and it stained it. Any idea what I could use to get it off? 

Hi to everybody else! 
X


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey all

So glad we are all back together on one thread. 

Schumie - twins - wowsers. Must have missed that!! I had some bleeding too around time of very first scan. My friend (also IVF pregnancy) had a lot of bleeding and all well with her. Very scary at the time tho - time just seems to stand still when you see any blood.

Corrin - good luck. I know what you mean about FET. I thought it would be easier if I tried again as we are so happy and lucky to have Keir, but when you know how brilliant it is to actually have a baby it would just be absolutely fab to be lucky enough to have another, and I will struggle to cope with the disappointment of any failed IVF. It is amazing that those test tube embryos can turn into bouncing babies in under one year - miraculous. Guess the difference is we are able to still go home to our little ones unlike those desparately trying for their first.  

Keir teething today and not his usual cheery self at all. Took him to see a cranial osteopath recently as his head is flat as a pancake but he reassured me and said by the time he is 2 or 3 should have sorted itself out. He agreed he does have a big heavy head and in time his body will catch up with his head! Signed him up for 'baby beans' movement classes at our local leisure centre - meant to be fun   

Molly - enjoy mat leave 

Mat - where are you off to in Nov?

Ali - how is kirsty?

Anya - I usually keep all the liquid in the blender to puree as like you found it wasn't perfectly smooth otherwise. Just done green beans, parsnips and suede - suede stinks    Handle seems fine tho. Think mine came with a 2year guarantee.


----------



## Schumie

Morning!

*Molly76* - don't think the twins part will feel real till they say the little one has caught up in size. It's a bit daunting though, I mean how do you actually feed two at one time?! Was also thinking abut twin prams last night when couldn't sleep and am off to google it now to see what's out there. HOw are you doing this week? Are you all prepared for the big day? I hope it flies by for you.

*Anyamac* - thanks for the reassurance about the spotting. There's always something to worry about isn't there? Laughed a lot at the first solid poo in public thing bt what a shame, it must have been hard work! Sounds like you've got it covered food-wise though. I'm sorry but I've no idea what a Beaba Babycook is much less what the handle is supposed to be like...hope you get help with it.

*Preciousbundle* - I've definitely heard of little ones heads just sorting themselves out as they get older. Can't remember where I read that, but at least the cranial osteopath is keeping an eye on it all for you which is reassuring.

Am off for a snooze due to being woken at 2am by a suspected call centre employee I had a hormonal rage at yesterday during the day...can't prove it as number was withheld but suspicious timing nonetheless. Schumie Xx


----------



## Revols

Hi ladies just a quick post from, had my extra scan this morning in Dundee and all still looking good!  
Thats us finished there (fingers crossed) Think I'm starting to get a bit excited now that this might actually work xxx


----------



## Schumie

Revols that's truly wonderful news for the weekend! x


----------



## molly76

Hi Revols, so happy for you both, great news xxx fingers xxxxxxxxxxx          for you   

Hi Schumie, Hope you're well, hope twin will catch up, think that happens a bit early on in twin pregnancies, no idea re twin buggies, I was looking at some double buggies but going to wait now until baby arrives    

Hi to everyone else, fab weather, but my car is making a funny noise when I accelerate/change up gears, need to take it to local garage!! better head and feed missy xxxx hope weather lasts for weekend


----------



## Corrinann

Revols - thats totally brilliant xxxx so chuffed for you x


----------



## anyamac

Great news Revols! So happy for u both. Took as a while to get excited too but it's such a wonderful feeling once it's sunk in. 
How many wks are you now?

Booked a date for Alisha's baptism today. 22nd July 2012!!!!!
It had to be in the summer holidays so family from Germany can come over. 
Self catering booked for my brother and his family, just need to tell him lol. 

Best go n feed herself. She loves all fruit so far, no luck with carrots or sweet potatoes yet. Keeps spitting it out...lol. 
X


----------



## Revols

Thanks ladies were just 8 weeks 4 days but in the past the scans have found it had stopped growing by now even though my body wanted to keep hold of it for  a while longer    so feel this is a big  . Still a long way to go but I'm going to keep   ahahahaa or go  
Hope you all have a great weekend. xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Revols - thats such good news honey x x


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is well, still car less so finding the time drag as DH away working and not much happening, bit stranded without my wheels!! Amazing how much you miss your car   Hoping will have it back soon and it won't have cost the earth   

It's been quiet on here, no other news at all


----------



## preciousbundle

Starving - Ross making tea. Found out today I have an underactive thyroid - reading is 9 and normal range is no higher than 5 apparently. Anyone else have this? I have to get retested in a month and if no improvement start on thyroxine which I need to be on for life   

Nana bought Keir a luv u zoo jumperoo as an early Xmas pressie and boy does he love it!! It broke though and 48 hours later we were back in the shop having to exchange it. Got the last one on the shelf - on special offer for £79 instead of £100 so we were lucky to get the last one which seems to be working fine.

Things coming together for the naming ceremony on Sunday - balloons and cake being collected at the weekend and all guests still coming so very excited about it all now. Tried Keir's outfit on and thankfully it still fits    he seems to sprout weekly.

Loving Downton Abbey - could watch that programme for ages. Our TV is on the blink though - good excuse to justify getting a bigger flat screen one in time for Xmas!


----------



## Revols

Schumie  good luck with your scan - I'm sure its on Tuesday? will be thinking about you xx

Preciousbundle - hope you get the thyroid sorted out, poor you! Have a great weekend how exciting having a naming ceremony x

Molly - hope you get the car back soon, not easy having no wheels xx 

Hope your all well x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks - will see if I can post this one (tried posting when the coaster reunited but it seems to have disappeared). Great to have everyone together again so thanks Bubs for that...appreciated.

Glad everyone is ok (been trying to keep up with the news honest). 

Molly - enjoy your feet up while you can, not long now!

Got Kirsty's parents  evening tomorrow night...would have been ok but she came home tonight with a soiled nappy that must have been on for at least a couple of hours. Absolutely furious as her wee bottom was bright red so won't miss and hit the wall with them tomorrow I can tell you as not having that again. We pay a hell of a lot for them to look after her and they let her toddler about in a filthy nappy. It was so bad it  had actually seeped through completely and hardened. Not happy as she was crying when I tried to clean her (almost had to blast it off!).

Apart from that, pretty quiet at the mo. Busy at work mind you..

Gotta go as dog wants a cuddle now!


----------



## molly76

Hi Pb, think underactive thyroid is pretty common, three of my sis in law's are on meds for same!! Have a great time Sunday for naming ceremony, am sure he'll look cute in his outfit! I love downtown Abbey, so happy ITV starting showing it, can't beat period dramas, love Maggie Smith in it, she's so funny xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Revols and Ali, must have posted when I was writing!
Revols - How're you doing??

Schumie - Good luck also with the scan, fingers xxxx all is good      

Ali- Poor kirsty, that's so terrible, that happened a few times when we had Aoife in, as you say not good enough when you pay so much for the days they're in nursery. Horrible as it's so difficult to clean off and the bums are red raw after it!! It's annoying, they seem so set in nappy changing times, regardless if they need changed or not, definitely bring it up tomo night xx


----------



## althorley

hi ladies, hope you dnt mind me gatecrashing!

ive had 2 ivf with my own eggs which resulted in bfn and was told to move to donar. been on wIti.g list for almost a year for egg share anf nothng yt. so we decided to ho cyprus 4 donar egg. had 3 hatchng blasts trans and still neg.

im so down and making me thnk ill never gt preg. jst hoping ill hear suming soon from dundee. does any1 knw if they do immune testing?


----------



## anyamac

Morning girls! 

Good luck with scan Schumie! 

Ali, the nursery I worked in did nappies once during morning, then once before 3 and before parents were due. Also kids were regularly checked for no2s and changed straight away. At the end of the day it's hard to ignore a honking poo as the room quickly starts to smell. Especially if it's hot! 
I would defo say about that. 
You could even ask to see the "nappy log" as all nurseries have to keep one. It'll show you exactly how often she is changed, by whom, at what time and if it was wet, soiled or dry. 

At the end of the day these people are being paid a lot of money to care for our kids. 

Alisha asleep after wheeling herself round and round my kitchen island in her walker. She has discovered she can pull the colander and kitchen roll off the open shelves. Kitchen looked like the andrex puppy advert. Need to move things now as the tubs with doggie biscuits are also there. 

We're away tomorrow. Spending a few days in Inverness and also meeting Kim, Chris and girls in Aviemore. 
Hope it doesn't snow when we're away. So excited!!!!!!
Now what do I need to pack for Alisha? Lol!!! Need to make sure we have space for some shopping coming back. 
Although saying that, Hughie is thinking about buying a van ;-) xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Althorley
So sorry it hasn't worked for u yet! Not sure if Dundee do immune testing. When we first started on the rollercoaster they didn't do egg share, but now they do. Thanks to them we were blessed with Alisha. 
Why don't you send Anne Mc Connell an email and ask about it. Also gives you the opportunity to ask where u are on the waiting list. 
Has ur dh thought about donating sperm? Sometimes that can help you move up the list more quickly. 

Good luck!!!! Don't give up hope. 

Hugs x


PB, I forgot to say my SIL also has underactive thyroid and is on thyrocsin. She was never able to lose weight, but after starting on meds managed to lose some. 
X


----------



## Linz7

Hey girls,

sorry for lack of chat lately.  Been so busy, hardly getting a minute to myself.  On a low carb diet just now trying to shift some lbs before next cycle, dieting is hard all i can think about it eating biggest bar of chocolate i can get my hands on lol.

Althorley - so sorry things havent worked out for you.  Im also in similar situation to yourself.  I was at NWs last month for a review appointment and i went armed with two pages of questions.  I had read a lot about immune testing.  In a nutshell the Dr told me that they didnt do any of those kinds of tests and any clinic who charged for them where unethical.  She said that if any of these things were proven then they would be doing them.  I had found that the Lister clinic in london does do immune testing but off course charges quite heavily, you can see their price list online.  The only thing that NWs would test me for was thryoid function as a paper has come out recently to suggest there is a link.  Im still waiting on my results for that.  I went to NW convinced that i would go to London if thats what it took and when i left NWs i thought maybe the doctor is right and whats the point of paying all that money if it is seen as unethical.  She said to me dont you think we would be doing everything we could, we dont want people to have any failed cycles.  You got to do what feels right for you though.  I read Dr Beers book - is your body baby friendly.  Thats where i read most of the immune stuff.

Anya - have a great time in inverness, hope you get lots of nice things!

PB - is it a coincidence that you have under active thyroid and its now linked to infertility?!?  At least it will get sorted before you have FET.  Hope all goes well for naming ceremony!

Revols - how you feeling?  Hope everything is going great!

Schumie - twins!!  That is soo exciting!  How you feeling?

Ali - that is awful about Kirstys nappy, completely unacceptable.  Hope you get it sorted with them.

Molly - how you doing?  Hope you got your car back now.

Corrin - has your prescription arrived yet?

Mathilde - how you doing?  Have you decided where your going in November yet?

Its soo great to be back together again!!! xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi Corrin - sorry, thought you'd already started injections (should have read the thread properly eh!). You'll be fine...gonna do the leg or tum this time?

Molly - aye that's what I thought..Andy thought it might be a Nestle  thing but can't say I've heard of killer kit kats before!

Quiet on here isn't it? Wonder where everyone has gone...hope they are all ok...


----------



## Revols

I'm fine thanks, just this whole waiting game made longer because I'm on school hols hahahah going to call forth park in the morning as not had date for next scan yet, I'm hoping they will do it at end of next week.
Kit kats hahahahahah what a plonker he was  
Good luck with the injections Corrinane


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, 

I'm doing OK(ish).  Was at NW yesterday to get blood taken for chromosomal tests - 5 tubes!  DH very relieved that he just had one. Me too, he's not great with needles.

Good luck with the injections Corrinanne.  What happens with FET? - I'm not clear on timescales at all for FET, and we can probably start in November/December depending on results of 3d scan next week.  Definitely will try not to get my hopes up though as only one frostie and I have to think there's a pretty big chance it won't survive the thaw, let alone snuggle in.

Revols, hope you hear about your scan soon. Hope you’ve got lots of lovely things planned for the hols to help time pass.

Alidoll, thanks for Berlin tips.  Hope the nursery is keeping more on top of things.  I’d assumed the kitkat thing was about nestle too, but who knows how some people’s minds work (or not).

Hi PB, hope you DH and Keir are well.

Schumie, hope you’re doing OK and not too stressed.  Next scan not too far away at all.

Anya, lovely to hear about Alisha’s increasing mobility!

Linz, how’s the diet going?  I am putting off starting but I do really need to get healthy.  Have developed a full-blown addiction to costa flat whites so that’s wrecking my caffeine reduction.

Molly, hope aoife’s sleeping better and you’re getting some rest.

Hi to Althorley, Bev and Sarah and anyone I’ve missed.

M x


----------



## Revols

Hi girls got our next scan on Tue 25th Oct - that should be us at exact 12 weeks, so if my nerves can take it I will wait till then if not I might pop up and ask them to have a quick look hahahah its only 5 mins from my house (walking) felt a bit sick this morning, that made me happy  
Mat hope all goes well with the blood tests, my hubby was the same glad he only had one test to get  

Hope your all good


----------



## preciousbundle

Revols - I know what you mean - I was so happy to be feeling sick or actually have morning sickness when pregnant - about the only time in your life that you want to feel sick (ish)!!

The naming day was FAB. Really special but a relaxing day at the same time. The humanist was brill and Keir seemed happy in his ivory silk romper - sort of photos he will cringe looking back on when he is 18    Loved his cake too - it was in the shape of a pram. Really lovely. The guests seemed to have a smashing time too - pleased as you never really know how these things will go. 
Four people cancelled on the day so was a bit gutted about that especially as we had to pay for 3 out of the 4 meals as venue claimed they had bought the food in - given it was a high tea menu I think they were at it a bit but what can you do but pay up! Disappointed as we could have had 4 friends go instead. Never mind............it was a great day. I was telling Ali he now has 5 money boxes    Just need the cash to fill them ...lol. Also got 2 bibles on the day (one is a toddler bible) and 2 identical wooden trains ..... one can go to granny's house for later    

Hope everyone is well. Off to a hospital in Glas tomorrow for a bone scan - not looking forward to that. Scan will be OK just praying results are OK. Its cause of the premature menopause


----------



## Revols

Glad you had a great day, love his photo   Hope you get on good with you scan


----------



## molly76

Hi PB, Glad you had a lovely day, hope bone scan is ok tomo xx

Hi Revols, Hope the sicky feeling continues, always reassures you xx

Hi Math, Fingers xxx blood work will be fine, friends of ours had 4 miscarriages before having success with a baby girl born in dec, they had tests done - no cause found and she's due another baby in jan

That's my phone so better head xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all, 

Love the photo PB, Keir looks sooooo cute! Hope the scan went ok today doll.

Revols - oooh, the nausea. Used to hate that but is reassuring early on so catch 22 lol! Bet you're excited to see junior!

Kirsty a wee bit better today so hopefully she'll be fine by the weekend.


----------



## Corrinann

HI all xxx

Mat - MEGA Positive vibes to you your 3D scan will be fine as will the chromosome tests (we had all those as well) - FET is- 
  
-  waiting for period to start then onto day 2 down reg - then scan 2 wks later to ensure thin line and then build up drugs then .... embie t  - we have a high number of frosties but it will be so scary waiting to hear how many survive and if theu have to thaw another vial - 

Ali - hope Kirsty better soon xxxxxxx

Molly - not long now !

PB  - hope glasgow went ok 

Revols  - hang on in there !

love to all Corrin x


----------



## DiaemusYoungi

Think it might just purely be a nestle thing.  There's been a boycott against nestle since the 80's I think, to do with their marketing campaign out there giving free formula milk to mothers who couldn't afford either the formula or sterile water once they'd stopped giving it out free.  This meant babies died as a result........... or so I've heard.  
Personally I don't buy any nestle or proctor and gamble which is v. difficult.  So that is probably what he was talking about.


----------



## anyamac

Morning Girls
Sorry for lack of posts. Have had a busy 2 weeks. 
First we met up with Kim and Chris and the girls in Avimore and Inverness and had a fab time!!!
The girls are sooo cute. 
Alisha enjoyed all the cuddles and attention she was getting lol. 
Was so nice to get away for a few days. 

Then home to clean the house and catch up with all the washing before my mum arrived last Thursday. 
Such a difference having her here this time. Now she's getting quality time with her granddaughter, whereas last time Alisha was colicky all the time and we could hardly have a conversation for all the screaming lol. 

She's away on Thursday and then my brother and three year old niece are up for a week from the Wednesday. 
Loving it. 

PB thanks for the pics of Keir. What a cutie in his outfit. Defo one to pass on to the next generation lol. 

Really windy here at the mo and the rain is lashing. 
Her ladyship has been trying to poo since just before six and hasn't been discreet about it lol. 
She's downstairs with Hughie now whilst I have another half hour. 
Ended up posting instead lol. 

Corrin great news things are about to start again. All is crossed Hun. 

Mat lovely to hear from you. 

Revols, Schumie hope you're both ok. 

Ali, how's Kirsty's cold? Have u replaced the zebra yet? Alisha got the twins old one. 
Love to u all
X


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks...well, Kirsty better but mum now loaded instead and not helped by getting soaked not once but three times yesterday as over in Glasgow and pelting it down all day. Wore a coat but left brolly at home so no protection whatsoever. In bed as eyes streaming so much they hurt so driving impossible. Thanks Kirsty for that!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Mathilde

Get well soon Alidoll!
Hi to all,
M x


----------



## Revols

Hi girls, well its game over again for us   We  were in Inverness for a couple of nights and I started to have some bleeding, went to the hospital there and they were so nice - fitted us in for a scan but our dream is over   were gutted! Came home today so need to get in touch with my hospital.
Big   to all


----------



## molly76

Oh Revols, so gutted for you, big     ,so upsetting, thinking of you both xxxxxx

Hi to everyone - need to catch up with all, never seem to get a chance -  hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Revols I am so very sorry to hear your news about your precious pregnancy.    You must be so sad just now. I really don't know what else to say just now but I am thinking of you both and send you a huge hug - life is so unfair at times.


----------



## anyamac

Oh Revols so so sorry and gutted for you both. 
It's so unfair. 
You must both be devastated! Sending huge hugs. You're in my thought and prayers. 
X


----------



## Mathilde

Revols, so so sorry to hear that. Sending you the hugest of hugs. Just unbelievably unfair. Thinking of you and DH. 
M x x x


----------



## Linz7

Revols I'm so so so sorry, it's so unfair there are no words. Sending all my love & thinking of you both. Wish I could give you a big hug. So sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alidoll

Revols - just heard and I'm so sorry. Sending massive cyber hugs to you and your DH. Nothing I say will make the pain any easier but just want you to know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Revols

Thanks girls were doing OK we know we will get by this again it just takes time, as you have all said life is just so unfair - were not violent people but really could do with   something, so many of you on here have your dream and that is what gives me hope


----------



## preciousbundle

Ali - Kirsty is so cute - that picture with the hat and gloves really made me laugh


----------



## Corrinann

Revols- just a massive cuddle to you  - just so unfair - keep well xxxxx


----------



## Revols

Hi girls how you all doing?
Molly hope you are keeping well, whats your due date Nov?
Mathilde - have you had your results yet, it did take a while for ours to come.
Linz - hows things? 

We went for scan today and looks like my body is back to normal (well apart from me needing to get back to the gym   ) Ive decided to take next week off too as feel my head is still   I work in  a nursery so want to feel strong enough to get through  the day. 

Big   to all


----------



## molly76

Hi Revols -    to you, good you've another week off to get your head around everything, really feel for you and     that you're dream will come through soon. I'm to be seen next week again at hospital, next week is due week!! Fingers xxxx I feel bad/guilty speaking about it to be honest, don't want to be rubbing salt into a wound xxx

Anya - Hope you're ok after your mother has left, are you going to Germany for Christmas? Glad Alisha is doing well, think you mentioned your brother and niece are visiting you soon, hope you've a great time xxx

Linz - Hope you're well? I can't remember where you are in treatment? If you're going to start again soon or take a break? ?        

Corrinann - Have you started to down reg?? hoping your treatment will go well for you xx      

Ali - Hope the cold is away and you and Kirsty are feeling better, we've had it in our house again - think it's lurking here, have had this cough at night time when I lie down - annoying   

Mathilde - How're you doing? Do you have to wait a while for results of blood tests? or can you start FET before results come through?      

PB - That's a cute picture of Keir in his naming outfit, are you taking a year off work? or heading back? Time seems to be passing so fast xx How was the bone scan in Glasgow?

I've no news, just trying to get organised, Allan seems to be the one nesting - he's painting and cleaning, I on the other hand am nesting (sitting) and eating on the couch - feeling nervous to be honest,   & hoping all will go ok. It's a worry all the way through pregnancy - for me it is anyway, think what happened to my cousin a couple of months ago has really scared me. I seem to wake at three in the morning and can't get back to sleep then - start thinking and worrying!! aaarrrggghhh! Anyway that's all my nonsense - got my hair coloured today - waxing tomorrow, the joys ouch!! So will be prepared   

Hope everyone else I haven't said hello to are well xxx


----------



## Corrinann

Hey Molly - not long now sooooo excited for you xxx - do you feel different second time round ?

I start DR tomoorw  - anxiety rules ! x

C x


----------



## molly76

Corrinann - Good luck for tomorrow - all xxxxx for you, excited and nervous I bet,     all goes well.

Think I feel different alright - don't have as much fluid/swollen limbs this time around, was like a sumo wrestler last year! So not sure what that means? will just have to wait and see what happens - yikes. Nervous about leaving Aoife as have never left her, am sure she'll be fine, I'll be the wreck!!

Molly xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Revols - working in a nursery must be hard with what you have just been through - big hug   

Molly - little Aoife will be fine and excited when the time comes about coming in to meet mummy and wee brother or sister! Glad you are keeping well x 

Corrin - good luck honey   

Not got bone scan results yet Molly - should get them next week I think. Plan on taking a year off work and don't have a job to return to - Yikes    Need to job search when the time comes - dreading that. 

Have a Halloween Under 1's party tomorrow. Cute. Neighbour handed in a pumpkin for Keir which he carved out like Buzz light year. It's cool. Glad he told me that as I didn't really know whose face was on the pumpkin    Neighbours are so thoughtful with him. Feel so tired at the moment - need to have an early night I think!

Hi to all x


----------



## preciousbundle

Quiet on here at the mo! 

Ali - drove through Boness today and saw the sign for the steam train - thought of you - bet Kirsty will love the Santa steam train. Sounds fab.

Anya - well done to Alisha on winning a fancy dress prize - how cute   

Neighbour just handed in little shoes with skull and crossbones on them for Keir's first Halloween along with a fab carved pumpkin. They are so kind to him.

Ross has been so busy with work today so it was nice to get out together and have lunch. There was a kid's Halloween party going on and having Keir with us made me feel so happy. I still remember how painful it was at times when something like that was going on and I desparately wanted a baby and it made me sad and feel why not me, why not us. Now I feel so lucky that we have all that to look forward to.  
I so hope that treatment can work for Linz and Revols and others trying for their precious baby xxx       and of course for Corrin trying for a wee sister/brother


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Yes, Alisha won 2nd Prize in the village Halloween Under 5s parade lol. 
She was dressed up as a little black kitten. Our neighbours boy (pumpkin) came first. 
My brother and niece are staying with us till Wednesday . 
As you can imagine things are hectic with a baby, 3 dogs and a 3year old in the house (who is also scared of dogs). 

Alisha went swimming for the first time today. 
We were in the water for 20 minutes and she loved it!!!! Was much easier than I thought, although it did help to have Hughie there too. 

Best dash as I still need to shower and finish apple crumble before xfactor starts. 

Hugs to all! 
Xxxxx


----------



## Alidoll

It's a GIRL! 

Just had text from Molly to say she had a little girl this morning. No name yet (as was convinced it was a boy). Mummy and baby doing well. 

CONGRATULATIONS!  (ON MOBILE SO CAN'T DO GRAPHICS!)


----------



## anyamac

Congratulations from us as well!!!! So chuffed for you Sweetie! 
Another girl!!! 8lbs1oz born this morning. 


Xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

*H**uge congrats Molly on your baby girl*


----------



## Revols

Congratulations Molly and family


----------



## Corrinann

Congratulations   sooooooooooooooo chuffed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linz7

Molly -                           so happy for you's!!!

Corrinann - hows the drugs going so far?

Revols - how you doing?  Im just gutted for you's xx

Mathilde - how you doing?  Any thoughts on when you are going to start again?

PB - how did Keir look in his halloween costume?

Ali - hows you and Kirtsy?

Anya - thanks for pics of Alisha, loved her cat outfit lol.

Been having a hard few weeks myself, my babies were due today.  Just cant believe they are not here with me. xx


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all 

Linz - just don't know what to say - things always get better as time goes on  - the old saying "times a great healer" is v true - it doesn't help at the time though but things will get better xxxxxxxxxxxx

Got baseline appoint today - for 25th - thats 30 days down reg ? does that sound a long time to anyone ? - might call clinic to ask them in case there has been a mistake ?

c x


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz big   coming your way - its sooo horrid when you have the dates in your head you just keep thinking of the what ifs! Keep strong toots (easier said than done I know) 2012 will be our year.


----------



## tjenny

Hi all,

I'm new to the site but have been reading the posts for a long time! 

I'm due to start my first NHS IVF treatment at Ninewells in Dec/Jan - been on waiting list for 3 years!!.   There is a patient evening in Nov and just wanted everyone's thoughts on how beneficial these are?  Do you not get a one on one with the consultants prior to your treatment or is this why they have patient evenings?

I have had 3 unsuccessful   rounds of self funded IUI with Ninewells and didn't have the best of experiences so I am a bit nervous with the IVF.  Any tips, reassurance etc would be greatly achieved! x

Jen x


----------



## preciousbundle

Molly - CONGRATULATIONS flower!    Brilliant news.

Linz - Keir looked a cutie in his outfit - thanks for asking. So sorry to read about your wee angels - it must be so very painful when you know the due date, and I just hope that next time is your time as you so deserve it to be. Sending you a massive cuddle     

Jenny - welcome to the board. I didn't attend a patient evening so not too sure how helpful they are. I did get a one to one with the consultant before treatment and asked LOADS of questions    Wrote them down in case I forgot any.  Wishing you lots of luck with the IVF and there are quite a few girls on this board who will help with any questions you may have, as will I if I can x x


----------



## Revols

Hi Jen, we did go the first time round and it was good but to tell you truth between the information pack you get sent and consultation I think we would have managed without it, think I was frightened I would miss something but don't think you do   Best of luck


----------



## Brellini

Hi, I'm new to this thread too, although I too have been reading for a while 

We're about to start our first ICSI at Ninewells on 18th Nov, just want to get going now.  The waiting is hard (especially when you are as impatient as I am). 

tjenny -  We went to a patient evening in Sept and it really just explains the process, timescales and drugs.  For someone like me who likes to know exactly what will happen and when (makes me feel more in control ) it was helpful although I had done a lot of research of my own (online and read Zita West).  I think it helped DH appreciate a bit more what was involved and what to expect.  He came out saying there was a lot more to it than he thought so hopefully when it comes to it he will be a bit more understanding of my  .  Personally we haven't had a one to one consultation. Most of it has been communicated through letters but Anne did ask if we wanted an appointment to discuss before we proceeded but we just want to get going.  We haven't had to wait as long as you though as we are self funded so maybe that is different.  Sorry that was a bit of a ramble but hope it helps in someway  xx


----------



## Mathilde

Big congratulations to Molly and family. 
Hi and welcome to Jen and brellini. We never went to patient evening. Found I could always just ask things as we went along. 

Big big hugs to you Linz. Not doing great myself. I have fewer and fewer friends without children and feel with my age that everyone must be wondering about us. Blood results came back fine but 3d scan showed fibroid encroaching on cavity. Have phone appt with dr next week. Think he'll prob say should get it removed before doing anything else.    Assume that means lengthy wait or go ahead with FET but with big risk. Hmm, rock and a hard place. 

Hope everyone else doing ok. 
M x


----------



## Revols

Hi brellini, best of luck with your journey too   Jen I agree with brellini think my dh took more in at the information night than I did because he maybe never read everything else as much as me hahahah

Mathilde big   coming your way, know what you mean about having less and less friends without children    we had friends round last week and I borrowed a niece to play with their daughter   Hope the doctor call goes well next week and this fibroid does not take much to kick into touch. xxx


----------



## Linz7

Hey!


Corrin - i had my baseline scan on day 23 of down regulating.  Then i started 1mg of prognova twice a day.  Then i had a scan on day 32 when i went up to 2mg twice.  Next scan on day 37.  Stopped sniffing on day 39.  Day 40 went up to 4mg twice a day and started pessaries twice a day, 12 hours apart.  Had transfer on day 44.  FET is a long process.  I was six weeks from starting till transfer.  But it was worth it when i got those two lovely lines.  I was just unfortunate things didnt continue for me.  Hope that helps!  xx


Jen - welcome to the thread!  I never got to any of the patient evenings, if i had lived closer then i would have definitely gone.  I like to know all the facts and know what to expect.  I never had consultation with Dr either, so felt we were quite in the dark when we started.  Thank goodness for this thread or i would have gone more gaga than normal!


PB - thanks xx


Brellini - welcome to the thread also!  Its ICSI that we have been doing aswell.  


Mathilde - big big hugs right back.  I just feel like every day things get more negative and harder.  Make sure you ask loads of questions so you can decide whats best option for you.  If getting it removed means things have a better chance of working out then whats a few more months?  I know what you mean about friends and kids.  I see one of my friends selling all her kids stuff, just another reminder that they have their complete family and we havent even begun to have ours.  Every saturday is usually spent going to soft play or doing something with all the kids while i sit there with none of my own.  Ive been very fortunate though and have met some people here that are also going to NW, so we have formed our own wee support group and meet once a month.  At least we can speak freely and not be judged for what we say.  Do you know anyone else going through similar that you could meet with in person?  If only we lived closer.  One of the girls in our group has got in touch with lady in council about adoption, so we are all going to meet her.  Just so we can be better informed incase its a road we want to go down.


Hope everyone is well and having a good weekend xx


----------



## tjenny

Thanks for the advice everyone!  Won't do any harm I guess going to the Patient Evening so will just go along - more for DH as I (think) I know the process having been through IUI 3 times!

Had a bit of a wobbler at the weekend since IVF is a looming - the witch arrived  !  Although I have had 3 years to perpare for this the reality of IVF I alway thought it would happen Au natural before I got to the top of the list!  Now going for IVF makes me feel that if it doesn't work then it's game over since it hasn't happened naturally  . 

I really has to be positive and thankful I am given this chance but it's soooo hard!  I also go to acupuncture twice a month but will up that to once a week when treatment starts.  Does anyone else have experience of AC with IVF?

Jen x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, sorry not been on for a bit....been a bit hectic at work. 

Hi to the two newbies. I went to the open night when we first started and found it helpful but not essential as most of the info was in the handouts. Still, meeting some of the staff was nice.

No update on Molly. She was hoping to get home by the weekend with the new bubba. 

Sitting in a hospital at the mo as Andy having a wee operation this avo to remove a cyst from his head so I'm the taxi driver. Kirsty is at nursery thankfully but will need to collect her as well...so much for my day off eh! 

Hope everyone is ok..


----------



## Alidoll

Quick update, Mollys wee lassies called Muireann (said Murin). Both mum and baby doing well.


----------



## anyamac

Welcome to the 2 newbies...  

Jen, I also did ACU before and during our secnd IVF. Totally relaxed me and we did end up with a BFP.

Hope it works for u both.


Oh must dash, Alisha crying x


----------



## Brellini

Hi everyone, thanks for the lovely welcomes   

Just wondering if anyone can recommend accupunturist near Ninewells?

Thanks xx


----------



## anyamac

Brellini, http://www.appletreeclinic.com/index.htm we went to Kevin Mc Ghee near Broughty Ferry. He's fantastic!!! Very clued up on fertility issues and IVF and treats lots of Ninewells patients.

Thanks to him we got our BFP!

Sorry just a quick post as on iPod and battery low. 
His contact details are on the website link above. 
X

/links


----------



## Brellini

Thanks very much anyamac    As this is self funded and I'm an all in kind of person, I really want to give this my all.  xx


----------



## tjenny

Hi Brellini

I go to Roberta Weber who is based in St Andrews but cover most of Fife (if your from that area)

http://www.robertaweberacupuncture.co.uk/

She has been fantastic so far and I know ladies who have a success with getting a BCP whilst going through IVF with her.

I go for my screening on Monday - nervous about the AMH results etc so fingers crossed it comes out OK. When I was going through IUI I initially took 250ml of Gonal-F but they reduced that to 150ml, 75ml then 37.5ml as I was producing so many follies so hoping that's a good sign I have plenty in reserve! They always said I was an ideal candidate for IVF!

How long do these results take to come back?

We also go to the patient evening at Ninewells tonight so DH wants to ask loads of questions around SET (Single Egg Transfer) - he isn't keen on transferring 2! Not due to the fact he wouldn't want twins, more because he's been reading all about the HFEA pushing towards clinics only transferring 1 due to complications with multiples and risks to mums etc!

Any thoughts on this?

Jen x

/links


----------



## Brellini

tjenny,  thanks for the recommendation    I am in Angus so a bit of a trek, still trying to weigh up whether should go for it or not.  The nearest acc is about half an hour away and although I really want to put everything into this, I'm not sure if an hour round trip would be very relaxing, calming or practical.  

Good luck for your AMH results, if you have already been on stimming drugs already and had good results that must be a good sign.  I was very disappointed about mine, we had just got our head around doing egg share to help someone else out which we now can do    Onwards and Upwards tho    Our results did take a while to come back, was just over 7 weeks althought that may have been because they were shutdown for a bit of it.  Hope you don't have to wait as long as us, I hate waiting.  Even the councillor described me as a 'impatient control freak' lol 

Hope the patient evening went well?  If I remember correctly, they made it pretty clear they would push for SET when we went to the one in Sept.  Not sure if that is the actual case or what they are suppose to say in support of the **** recommendations.  I suggested to DH putting two back if we get the option and lets just say I think he is with your DH on this one    I know he would let me have my way and I'm all for increasing our chances but I guess they are the experts so know best.

anyamac - thanks for the recommendation.  This is probably the closest one to me, I found it by googling a while back but it's nice to hear of sucess stories and personal opinions  


AFM - got my Buserelin today, so excited!!    I know but all getting closer now  

Hope everyone else is good. xx


----------



## tjenny

Brellini, you're right about travelling to/from your acu.  You want it to be as relaxing as possible especially when you coincide with treatment.  Best to go for one anyamac recommended!

Oh and best of luck with the Buserelin  

The Patient Evening was excellent - very informative and was good to hear direct from the Embryologists and Dr's involved.  They are gearing towards the SEF and are recommending this for anyone under 38.  The DR also made a valid point around that just because you put 2 back in doesn't double your chances so this was reassuring to hear that your chances are just as good with 1 healthy embie!

Go for screening on Monday which is the opening day of the new ward so looking forward to seeing that - hope they don't put that wooden egg and sperm wall display up again, LOL!
They did say it would be at least 6 weeks before treatments start so I guess I'm looking at after Xmas which I would rather do considering the unit will be shut for Xmas and new year and I don't want to be in the middle of treatment during that time!

Jen x


----------



## Corrinann

Hi

Hello to all the new people - 

Oh the SET debate - I wonder what the advice with a FET is as if all thaw to a good standard - then would they  re freeze the rest of the vial 

Day one million (day 14) of DR  - Baseline scan 25th Nov - time cant go quick enough 

Corrin x


----------



## anyamac

Corrin, I asked the embryologist the same when we had SET and was told that YES they can refreeze. 
Bet time can't fly quick enough for you. It'll all be worth it in the end. 
Praying you'll have a special Christmas present this year.... 

Same to Linz, Mat, Jen, Brellini and everybody else who is still trying. 

All fine here. Alisha turning in to a proper wee character. Wants to do everything herself now lol. Very messy when it comes to feeding etc lol. 

Jen, Alisha is a SET baby. Wasn't happy at the time as I didn't think it would work with one, especially as we had two put back with first IVF....
Embryologist got hubby on side with talk of all the risks to mother and baby with multiple births etc...

Quite glad now we only had the one, as it was very hard going with 5 months of extreme colic! So so grateful to have Alisha. Just felt so helpless and sorry for her. 

How's the Xmas shopping going everybody? 

X


----------



## tjenny

Hey all

Corrinann - time will drag but just preoccupy yourself with Xmas shopping, that should do the trick!

Anyamac - that's great to hear a success story with SET.  You just worry that you;re not giving it every chance but then again mother nature designed us to normally create 1 egg per cycle so I guess SET makes more sense!

Xmas shopping is nearly done for me, phew!  Want to get it all over and done with early this year as I hate shopping at the best of times, never mind at Xmas!  Internet comes in very handy though!

Looking forward to acupuncture tonight - love getting this on a Friday as it relaxes me for the weekend.

One funny note I forgot to mention from the Patient Evening was when the Doctor mentioned the side effects of DR - compared this to the menopause!  So, said to all the hubby's to take a good look at us as this is what we'll be like in our 50s .  DH just glared at me as he's been through it all with Clomid  .  Not a good 6 months let me tell you 

Jen x


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Thanks for all the good wishes!! I had a quick glance to catch up on the news, will need to look through again, big hi to new girlies xx

All if fine, feeling very lucky that all went well, Muireann is doing well, feeding and sleeping and Aoife is coping well. Total different experience this time which is good, I ended up with a c-section and had a few complications, consultant said my womb was like cling film!! So we feel very lucky!! Think because of two pregnancies close together and a big baby first time, although we never thought this would happen after having IVF,so we feel very grateful.

Thanks Anya and Ali for updating everyone!! There was signs everywhere I turned not to use mobile phones, was scared to text!! Lots of under bedsheet texting!!

I was reading over the last few pages and I really hope everyone gets the chance of having their babies - don't give up, I know it's easier said than done but big           to all going through treatment xxx

That's really all from me, feel very disorganised and hopefully will get there. Hope everyone has a good weekend, not sure when will be able to write again for now, but will keep reading and think of you all xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Lovely to hear from you Molly and know that you are home with your two precious girls    MASSIVE congrats x x 

Jenny - glad the patients evening was helpful. We were encourage to go with SET too - swayed and decided to pop two back in and fell pregnant with one baby. Have 3 friends with twins and gorgeous tho they are it looks hard work!!! 

Corrin/Anya - didn't realise they could refreeze - I thought once thawed that was that. Wow - how clever is that?? Amazing really. Corrin - good luck with treatment. How are you feeling just now?

Brellini - seeing the new ward will be good. I would def recommend acupuncture - it really helped me thro my treatment and I had a session pre and post transfer and really believe it made a difference.

My Xmas shopping is about finished as I LOVE shopping    Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi to all. Just a quickie. Fab to hear from you molly. Am pleased things going well. 

Berlin was great. Mostly ate lots of really really nice food.  Had phone consultation before that. Not great news. Consultant thinks should definitely have fibroids removed before a fresh cycle of IVF but mychoice whether to do FET first. No clear advice either way. Am leaning towards having op first but is major surgery so pretty nerveracking.  Also starting to feel so old...

M x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks,

Just a quick hello as Kirsty up early this morning and is racing about the living room so Duplo everywhere...and now wants to put her wellies on.

Nice to hear from you Molly and glad the girls are doing well.

Mat - sounds like you had a nice time in Berlin. Really enjoyed our trip there a few years ago. 

Oh, oh..gotta go..Kirsty demolishing a cupboard..


----------



## Revols

Mathilde, glad you had a good trip away! Sorry your phone appointment wasn't what you wanted - it would make life easier if they just said this is what has to happen instead of giving us choices   I hope all works out for you   PS none of this old talk! ha ha says me that thinks that every other day


----------



## Alidoll

Jings its quiet on here..everyone ok? 

Everyone done their chrimbo shopping? Only my Dad to get and that's me done (yeah!). Means I don't have to fight my way through the crowds closer to the big day.

Apart from that, nothing really to report.


----------



## Revols

Good for you Alidoll, Ive not started yet! I'm trying to get into the spirit of things - but the only spirit I have found is the vodka one hahah   I'm usually much more organised but never mind, it will get done  
Not much happening with me, got a review in January (again) and will take it from there - have my good days and my   days.
Hope your all well


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
I've finished my Xmas shopping too but struggelin with extreme sleep deprivation. 

From sleeping through the night from about 8pm till 7am Alisha now wakes at least 4 times a night and takes a while to settle. Mostly I have to bf to get her back to sleep. 
This started round about beginning of October. Roughly when we started putting her on solids. 
I wouldn't even say she's hungry as some times she only feeds for 2 mins. Think it's more comfort. 
One night she pooped at 2am and then 4am. Always a lot of loud straining involved, then needs to be changed and takes a while to be nursed to sleep. 
At my wits end and feel like a zombie. Arrrrgh am I feeding her too many solids (3 meals a day) plus milk on demand, is it teething or is she at it? 

Tried keeping her up later, topping up with bf at eleven and letting her cry for a wee minute. No difference apart from she gets in to a right state if I ignore it too long. 
At one point I thought it was because she has started to roll on to her belly when she's sleeping and then can't get back and ends up frustrated. 
She can now roll back though and still ends up struggeling and wriggling face down on the bed, throwing her body about. 

Any of u mums got any ideas/advice? 

Need my sanity back as I don't want to take my grumpiness and headachiness out on her.


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Have a moment to pop on here and catch up some bit! 

Glad you had a nice break Mat, does good to get away and indulge yourself, love going to different places and sampling food and wine!! Do you know what's happening re next treatment, really      that'll go well for you xx

Hi Revols, lots of        for you also,fingers and toes xxxx that jan review will go well and next year will be the one for you xx Nothing wrong with vodka also! xx

Hi Ali, You're very organised, I'm the pits, have nothing done, have one present bought!! Disaster, think will be  doing online shopping and posting around the place! Heading home on the 28th dec for 10 days, can't carry much as will end up with no clothes!! My mother over tomorrow so will be sending lots home with her!!

Hi Anya, I feel your pain, Aoife used sleep all night,then started waking in September and it's been hit and miss since then to get her to sleep through the night, it could be teeth,hunger or wanting comfort I used  feed back to sleep then when stopped feeding her myself was afraid to go near her, then she was sick and wouldn't eat during the day so ended up giving her a drink of milk when she woke through the night as I thought it was hunger - suppose they associate waking with getting a drink - I try not to give her anything now but drink of water - difficult to listen to tears and getting themselves worked up though. Things have regressed since baby has come along as Allan deals with her during the night as I'm with baby so anything for a quiet life for now. He's back to work Friday for two weeks and my mother is over so am hoping to crack the sleeping through business, I even turned to Gina Ford during the summer, it worked then, don't think I've the heart to do that regime again!!

Hi PB, Hope you and Keir are well xx

Hi Corrin, How is treatment cycle going??        for you xx

Hi Linz, How're you doing?? Think we're planning to head to Lewis maybe in Feb, so will have to meet up if you're about? How are you doing??   

Hi to the new girlies Jenny and Brellini - Hope you're well?

Got our phil and ted pushchair today - well second hand from gumtree, need a degree to figure it out! Baby muireann is fine, awake a lot at night feeding!!! and does not like the moses basket so ended up with her in bed with me and light - lamp light on for most of ngt - afraid to fall asleep - doesn't seem satisfied with breast milk at all, sleeping now though!!

Sorry for writing about babies etc, really not wanting to be insensitive to others going through treatment/trying. I've been on my own a lot today so sometimes you feel chatting on here is like chatting to friends - I do think of everyone though xx

Better head off and do some jobs xx 

M xxx


----------



## tjenny

Hey everyone

I love hearing your baby stories - good or bad, LOL!  At the end of the day you guys have been through exactly what some of us are going through just now and your little ones are living proof the treatment works so is a great reminder!

Had my sreening last week, nurse said it would be around 4 weeks until I get results which suits me as I was worried about starting treatment near Xmas due to holidays etc.

So, all going well with results we will be starting in Jan 2012 - new year, new start and cannot wait!

Lots of luck and love to you all x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks,

Kirsty used to wake as well and was turning Andy and myself into zombie as well..used to get up, bring her through etc but then I never got any sleep. One night she started so changed her nappy then just left her crying as was sooooo tired. She fell asleep after an hour and that was her till 7.45! next night,cried for 20 mins after Andy changed her (she cried more if she was near me until she got a cuddle so thought if I dont fuss over her, she'll settle quicker. Third night, nothing...we always get her up at 10.30am and change her nappy even if she's asleep and dry as left her one night and she howled from 1.30 till 4pm even after nappy change. I know it sounds harsh leaving her to cry but we were next door with our door open so could talk to her. 

The only other times shes howled is when she's been teething (having the runs is a clue that they are). A spoonful of Calpol works wonders for k and she likes the taste as its sweet.


----------



## anyamac

Thanks for your advice girls. Gonna try Calpol next time she wakes. 

Decided to move her to her own room this weekend. 

Hopefully we'll all get better sleep then. 

Gone really windy here. Hurricane warnings etc! Roof tiles are rattling. 
Hope the power stays on. We've prepared flasks just in case. 

We haven't had any diarreha since lunch time. Hope this is it. Been going through hundreds of nappies these last two days. 
Gave her baby rice with purreed apples at tea time and it's stayed in so far. 

Can't believe how quick she's growing up. She was in crawling position today, rocking back and forward. I have a funny feeling she might start crawling soon. 
She's like lightning in her baby walker and can belly shuffle across the floor (backwards) lol. 
Wish I could show u all a video. 

Anyway, I'm off for a shower. Tired! Night night xxxx


----------



## anyamac

Woohoo we had a shapely poo this morning and no storm damage lol. 

Alisha moving in to her own room today. Hopefully Mummy won't be sad. 
X


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Anya - how did it go with Alisha in her own room? We have been thinking of trying that with Keir before the year end  xx

Ali - how long till the steam train outing to santa?! We have just been on holiday for 4 nights to Centre Parcs and Keir met Santa for the first time. Not fazed at all and just delighted in pulling his beard    Got a great photo of him sitting in front of santa. Had a lovely hol - parents came so we got a night out one night and all went swimming and walks together. Fairly relaxing really but 4 nights together is about enough    Would be happy to go back there next year as it is very family friendly - sort of place that would have made me a bit sad pre Keir as there are babies and buggies everywhere

Jenny - all the best with your treatment early next year   

Molly - aagh you must be sooo tired with 2 little ones. I have the Gina Ford book too and often dip into it though I haven't been disciplined enough to follow the rigid routine    but I try to follow her guidelines as it seems to help Keir at times. He is teething bad just now. I feel bad as I am listening to him howl and Ross is dealing with him. Sometimes you just need 5 mins to yourself.

Mat - have you made any decision on whether to have the op?    And hey you are only as old as you feel    I will be 39 when Keir turns 1. 

Revols - online xmas shopping might be the way to go with vodka in one hand    we were in town on Saturday and it was hideously busy. I bought a couple of gifts - needing to cut back a bit this year with no income on my side!  

Hi to anyone I have missed. Off to make tea then watch the Cube - games are def tougher this time around. Oh good peace and quiet from Keir


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all - 

- HI PB  - we also went to CP on hol - expensive but worth it - but totally agree that babies everywhere ! x
Anya - how is  Alisha in her own room ? and still ok with poos ! x
Hi Ali x

Well had baseline on Fri - lining not thin enough so have bleed tablets and then have to call back once have bled- just so upset about it  - 30 days down reg with my history of not down reging  I wish I had called and asked to been seen earlier to check I was DR - just feel I have no control over my tx - and we will never be able to find another £1000 so it is a huge thing for us - don't know  what to do -

Sorry for moan x

Corrin


----------



## Revols

Aaaaggghh just written stuff and lost it  

PB started shopping today, no drink involved! Decided to get all the kids we get for (13 of them) PJ's - going for the easy oppion, so a trip to matalan got that bit sorted. Think I will do vouchers for pony rides for our nieces and nephews so that should be easy too.

Corrin - I had to DR for ages last time too and as you say its the not having control that sends you   fingers crossed it will not be long now - best of luck xxx

Hope you guys are all well


----------



## preciousbundle

Revols - 13 is a lot to buy for - yikes! Pony rides are a great idea. My sis in law (the one who is a photographer) dropped off xmas photos yesterday so I can get cracking on cards this weekend. Quite like writing the cards but hate addressing the envelopes - tedious.

Corrin - sorry to hear all is not going to plan but hopefully once bleed comes you can get moving with the treatment    So much rides on it and I hope it goes well for you x x I remember the anxiety with the different setbacks we had and sometimes it feels like nothing goes to plan but try to stay positive - come on AF!!


----------



## tjennym

Hi all

Just a quick update.  Got my AMH results back today and they are 26.3 which is good I think?  Letter says above normal so will call NH tomorrow to discuss next steps  

What were your results - bit nervous that these may be a bit high and I over stimm?  I know this sounds silly but when I had the IUI I kept getting horriad cysts and had to abandon so many times!  With these results will I have to down reg?

Corrin - 30 days is a long time and I don't know enough about this process to comment but hang on in there! 

Happy xmas shopping to the rest of you!  

Jen x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks 

Sorry not been on for a while but struck down by another Kirsty bug as she sneezed in my face last week..which led to laryngitis again and cough, streaming nose...meanwhile madam is feeling great. Gah! 

Santa train on the 10th so hope the weather is ok..tho long term forecast says rain...

Might do the Santa toddler over in Edinburgh on Sunday (Craigleith Park). Was good last yr as snow on the ground but not booked a place this yr just in case it was pouring. 

Watching Glee at the mo...

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## preciousbundle

Got my teeth whitened today - mouth now really sore - yikes!! Hope I haven't damaged my teeth. Was done at a place in Edinburgh so will call them if it gets worse but hopefully the sensitivity will have worn off by tomorrow x


----------



## Corrinann

PB - wow  - teeth work - was it expensive  bet they will look great 

Ali glad you feelign better - what's Santa Todler ?

TJ - not sure about results - i never had tests ? - I always takes ages to DR then always over stim even on basic doses - is a pain but at least its better than not being able to stim - NW's don't want OHS so they will watch you re over stim - i would take stim injections in the evening  - then if you are over stimming then at least you willnot have taken the injection that day (the day you are scanned) 

AF arrived to day - hope I keep bleeding properly - if I do I will call on mon  - here we go !

nb Strickly is FAB tonight !

corrin x


----------



## tjennym

Corrin - Thanks for the tip on evening injecting!

Got pack through today so it looks like they have me on the Cetrotide Protocol so start injections first day of period in Jan, woo hoo!!  

I need to go and pick up my drugs - does anyone if I can I do this on a Saturday?  

The pack is a bit mis-leading as on the letter it states to start injections on day 1 but in another document it says to call on this day to check for any cysts??  Am I right in saying that I have to go in for scan on day 1 then if all clear then start injections??

Jen x


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone, hope you are all well.

Jen - i have done cetrotide twice now, if your period starts at weekend you have to call them monday morning to ask is it ok to start.  If they say yes then you start injecting that night.  Ive never been asked to have a scan before ive started.  Use a hot water bottle on tummy from day one to help your follicles grow, apparently the heat helps them.  Ill also be starting again on January period which is around 22nd january for me.

Sorry for quick post! xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies, Had sat down to write - but need to head again!! Hope everyone is well

Corrin - fingers and toes crossed for your treatment xx

TJ - best of luck also

Gotta dash now, first time on computer in a week and off again xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hello Miss Molly - hope all is well with your 2 girls!

Corrin - yeah! Hope you get started Monday    Haven't been watching Strictly but do tune into X Factor and Junior Apprentice whcih starts in 5 mins so a quick post from me    

Linz - Hi - really hoping treatment goes well for you come January   

Jenny - not sure why you would have a scan at this stage for cysts. I remember during one of my scans (to check the thickness of the lining) they noticed a cyst and promptly booked me in to drain it. Your AMH result was high - that's brill. 

Ali -hope you feel better - 5 days to the Santa train ride - hope wee Kirsty loves it. Keir was at his first xmas party and met Santa (Very ropey santa outfit    ) and had a ball!

Hello to everyone else - Anya - how are you getting on with Alisha?

The teeth look good but I didn't pay big money so def don't have a Simon Cowell smile    It was a groupon deal. Wonder how long it will last. But jeez I was in pain for a few hours after it and took 3 ibuprofen. Fine by the Sunday morning tho. Couldn't have red meat, tea, coffee, wine etc for 48 hours so it was great to have a cup of tea and a chocolate bar tonight. Worked better of Ross's teeth I think. Tried to talk me into going annually - no thanks - costs too much plus from what I have read the enamel could get damaged if you get it done too frequently so the gnashers will just have to do as they are


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all

PB - Defo wouldn't get them done annually as acid normally used in process damages enamel so can actually make teeth a lot more sensitive and prone to decay. 

Corrin - it was the Santa toddle which was a wee walk round craigleith park following Santa. Kids got a wee medal and goodie bag of munchies and a certificate. Did go but Kirsty nearly ended up with hypothermia as Baltic and too long to wait between events. Started with the 2 mile tinsel walk at 11.30 but had to wait it 1pm for toddle to start. Far too long for k to wait about as even I was freezing.

Good luck to everyone about to start on the injections...would say I remember them fondly but would be lying! They weren't particularly sore, just uncomfortable but if the end result is a wee baby, well worth it!

Train on Saturday so looking forward to that. Hope Kirsty doesn't freak when Santa comes in tho as previous Santa encounters have ended in tears (and thats nothing to the 6ft red lobster that was the nursery mascot!)

Gotta go...


----------



## molly76

Hi Ladies - Hope everyone has not been blown away!! Especially Anya and Linz on the islands, no doubt it's way worse up with ye! Have my candles and lamps at the ready, supposed to hit here hard at 3pm, going to be fun changing nappies if power goes, should have got one of those hard hats with the lamp on the front of it   

Was supposed to be going to get some xmas shopping done tomorrow but not sure that will be happening. Hubby due to be getting off rigs tomorrow and my mother flying back to Ireland on sat, hoping it'll improve some bit.

I've no news at all. How is your treatment going Corrin??

Babies are fine, well toddler and baby! BF is a whole lot harder with two, you can sit all day with one,been expressing a lot as find it easier, don't think I'll be doing it for much longer esp when here by myself.
Hope everyone is well otherwise xxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Wind doesnt seem as bad as forecast here - well not yet anyway. Stay safe everyone x x


----------



## Mathilde

Where does the time go?

Sorry for lack of posts, hope everyone well.  Have pretty much decided to go ahead with fibroid op, but keep putting off the phone call.
Hope everyone's christmas preparations are going well.  Did a bit of xmas shopping in perth today, but mostly for me!

Poor hubby had mammoth journey back from edinburgh on Thursday -  3 hours.  Took me my usual 20 mins to get home, hee hee.

hope sniffing/injecting going ok for the IVF-ers.  Had a recent wobble, thinking I should go for FET first.  Got unexpected letter from NWs saying I had some dodgy blood results but shouldn't be affecting outcomes.  So, feeling a bit like getting one bit fixed might be pretty pointless.  Oh well, at least I can have a boozy xmas.

Lots of love,
M x


----------



## preciousbundle

Did anyone else have snow yesterday? The neighbourhood kids were out sledging!

Mat - sorry to hear about the blood results but hopefully as NW say it won't affect outcome. How long till they can do the fibroid op? Is it something they can do within a couple of weeks of you calling or do you have to wait? xx

Think we are going to go to the ceramic experience place in Stirling today and get some hand or footprints done before K's feet get any bigger. His body length was measured last week and at 77cm he is on the 99th percentile!!    

Going to try to change the profile pic to his xmas santa one


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, hope everyone is ok. Not too many sleeps till Santa now eh!  Forecast for the big day doesn't look very festive tho..

Kirsty really enjoyed the Santa steam train at Bo'ness so well worth it for the wee ones (and their dads as Andy also loved it lol!). 

Grandparents over today so better get on. Take care folks...


----------



## anyamac

Hi Girls
Had a nice sunny day today for a change. 

Just as well as boiler died the other day and it will be tomorrow before plumber can fit the new one. 
Cost us an arm and a leg so just pizza and kebab for Christmas dinner lol. 

Alisha now crawling and in to everything. X

How is everybody?


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all x

OMG  - who watched the truth about adoption last night - what a nightmare - I howled through the whole programme - it makes you just want to go and get them and take them home  - 

aw no re the boiler Anya - has it been fixed today ?

Mat - what were the bloods you got ?

Lining lookign good today so defrost 1 vial of 3 embie's on mon and fingers crossed - looking at Thurs for transfer - that would be blast stage - Ive never had a blast transfer - has anyone else ? - also prob pressure to go SET but as Eleanor was a 2 embie transfer which resulted in a single pregnancy not sure what to do 

hugs to all Corrin x


----------



## tjennym

Hey all,

Corrin - that's great news about your lining, best of luck for Thursday! 

Was at NW to collect drugs today but got the bad news that they are closing the ward for 2 weeks at the end of Jan which is exactly around the time when I was due to start treatment in Jan!  Not chuffed at all as we couldn't start in Dec due to Xmas hols and now building work!  Is someone trying to tell me something??

Totally gutted as I was all set for Jan so now have to wait another month - surely 3 years is long enough??

Plus they've given me Menopur - I used Gonal-F with IUI so a bit apprehensive about changing the drugs.  Have any of you guys used Menopur before?

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

Hey everyone, 

Not been posting but have been reading.

tjennym - I know the feeling that is exactly what happened to me too, so I feel your pain!  Gutted doesn't even come close.  I started DR in Nov only to be told had to stop because of xmas closure then went to start again in Dec to be told would need to DR for almost 7 weeks as they were shutting again.  Feel totally messed about.  Have decided to now start jan/feb af.  Better not decide to close again or I will lose it haha!    I'm going for third try lucky   Are you short or long, sorry I can't remember?  Can't help on Menopur.

Corrin - good luck for Thursday    I watched the truth about adoption and I bubbled all the way through too, heartbreaking!

anyamac - hope your boiler got sorted today and you are all toasty now  

Hope everyone else is good too

xx


----------



## tjennym

Hi Brellini - I can't believe they actually shut a whole ward down - where do the staff go then?  I'm on short protocol so will be starting around 2nd week in Feb.  I'm with you I will also lose it if they are not open for us by Feb!

Oh well, will just have to enjoy that glass of vino with my Xmas meal now and not think about NW until 2012! LOL! x


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all

Quick post from me as friend coming round tonight for a catch up - Ross is on the first of his 2 in a row night outs    Thought I wouldn't have any as not working now but have 2 night outs in the diary for January so pleased about that.    

Corrin - great news about the lining. Totally understand the dilemma about SET versus popping 2 embies in especially if they defrost well and you have 2 good ones. Cannot help with the blast transfer as our embies were popped back in before that stage. All the best for next week - will be nerve wracking waiting to hear about the defrost - fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you.   

Hey Anya - glad Alisha is on the move! Keir can sit and stand (with a bit help). Wonder if he will bypass crawling and go straight for walking. Maybe not - I might just be getting carried away as he can stand - had a wee xmas party at the playgroup and it was quite good fun but a bit busy -seemed to be quite a few mums who never come along who just turned up for the xmas party! K sees paed next week for a wee development check so hopefully that will go well.

Didn't see the adoption programme but we went down that route a few years ago and I can well believe it would have been heartwrenching viewing. 

Ali - glad you all enjoyed the Santa Train - a def must for wee Keir in the future. It must be lovely with Kirsty getting to know a bit more about what Christmas means - exciting.

TJenny - sorry to hear about the delay. Such a bummer. When you have your head and heart set on dates and they get moved a few days seems like AGES. Hopefully with Xmas and New Year inbetween the time will pass quickly for you and you can get rolling x x x 

Hi Brellini, Molly, Kim, Mat, Linz. Best dash and put the heating up before my pal arrives or she will be freezing. Think it must have clicked off.

Quick query to any mums who can help - Keir has a grey gum today - was a bit alarmed when I seen it and called the Health Visitor who said that can happen before a tooth comes through as it is a result of bruising to the gums. Anyone else seen this before??


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks,

PB - sorry, can't help with the gums as didn't happen to Kirsty but I'm sure its fine and nothing to worry about. That's great that Keir is standing though...will soon be running rings round you!

Jen - I had an abandoned cycle on gonal f as didn't respond to that drug but asked to try menopur the second time (on the short protocol) and that worked a treat for me so fingers crossed it would be the same for you.

Corrin - great news about lining. all the best for tomorrow..

Anya - glad the boiler is now fixed and your nice and toasty again!

hi to everyone else.

am now on holiday yeah! last day today so can relax until the 4th Jan. Kirsty also now on holiday and not back till nursery until the 28th so getting in the festive mood now...especially with Kirsty saying "santa" every 5 minutes...

oh, and NEVER play Lady Gaga to an under 2 if you want to remain sane...now heard poker face for the 800th time...Arghhh!


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Corrin - thinking about you today and wishing you well with the transfer x x 

Oh only 3 more sleeps till the arrival of


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all

- well - they defrosted 1 vial of 3 and 1 only developed so they defrosted another vial of 2 - all went onto become blasts which is fab but one looked weak today - so both the others 2 went on to become grade 1 blasts - a good quality blast apparently tripples your chance of success so they were very very very keen for me to have a SET - they said blasts go to twins half the tiem so me putting back 2 top quality blasts may results in quads and a very high chance of twins (and all thebcomplications that go with twins)  - also said that my chances were the same with one or two blasts its just that if there was a pregnancy it would prob be a twin situation - so after going in defo for 2 embie transfer Iended up with a single - but the other blast was good enough quality to refreeze so ................. Don't know if Ive done the right thing but clinic very clear on what they wanted abd their reasoning behind it..... test date 5th 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  me post sorry xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Oh Corrin that is great news that the wee embie is such good quality - fab. And great they can refreeze the other. I can understand you going for SET in the circumstances. I just heard of a work colleague who already has one wee toddler, and just had twins 11 weeks early - yikes. Her world must be turned upside down. 

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## anyamac

Corrin was thinking about you but things here have been so hectic I didn't get round to posting. 
Great news about the blasts!!! And wow I didn't kniw they could develop in to twins! Imagine having quads. Eeeek!

Alisha also was a SET! All is crossed forlorn you Hun! Welcome to the 2ww rollercoaster. 
No doubt you'll be grazing on brazil nuts and pineapple juice lol. 

Molly what a cute pic of the girls!!!!

PB Keir looks so cute in his Santa costume. Have u managed to keep him from under the tree?

Ali, how's the cold? The Santa train sounds great. 

Well Alisha has been crawling for the last 2 wks and this morning pulled herself up on the couch to standing position and started sidestepping along it. 
She is in to everything and constantly on the go. 
Loves pulling the tags off the presents under the tree and playing with things she shouldn't, like electric cables, remote controls and mobiles. 
She can now change channels and mute the telly! 

We went to a Christmas disco last night where she was dancing on the table to JLS and Justin Timberlake and had a wee cry on Santas knee. 
Late night for her but up at 5:20. 

I've gone back to bed whilst Hughie entertains her(before he goes to work). So I should be making the most of it and having 40 winks lol. 
Best go and do that lol. 

Love to everybody else as well 
X


----------



## tjenny

Corrin, that's the best news about your embies!  NW are really keen for SET and I like you can understand their reasoning - best of luck!  the 2WW will fly by with Xmas and New Year so put your feet up and enjoy!

All FF Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. Apologies for absence.  Corrin,good luck with 2ww. Definitely good to have Xmas as distraction. Sounds like you made v sensible decision. 

Hope everyone else ok. Have lost track a bit of what stage folk are at. Revols and Linz hope you're both ok. Am finding thexmas card family updates a bit tough. 

Spoke to consultant today and myomectomy planned for mid march so health kick starts in the new year. There's a lot of damage to undo! 

A very very happy Christmas to you all, pb and anya have a fabulous first Xmas with your babies!
M x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all,

Corrin - fantastic news about embies. Keeping my fingers crossed for you doll. Try and relax and have a great Christmas (but sober new year eh!). 

Kirsty trying to get on the naughty list today...been an absolute horror (slammed a book against my face ...thankfully hit cheek not eye so no shiner for Christmas day). Wouldn't go down for her afternoon nap and seems to be on duracell tonight....knackered! 

Only two sleeps till Santa!


----------



## Alidoll

One sleep till CHRISTMAS and Santa!

For those with little miracles, let your day be filled with joy and lots and lots of laughter. 

For those still waiting on the miracle, sending lots of fairy dust your way so 2012 is YOUR year.  

Lots of love


----------



## Brellini

Wishing everyone a very merry christmas and a very happy 2012   xx


----------



## Corrinann

Merry christmas all - huge hugs and the best of laughs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Revols

Hi girls sorry our computer has been down so trying to catch up now, hope you are all well and a very merry xamas to you all! Just about to go for our xmas Indian so will read back later.


----------



## Alidoll

Merry Christmas! Hope everyone has had a wonderful day (can't be as bad as the folk on Eastenders anyway! LOL). 

Had a brilliant time. Kirsty really enjoyed herself and got lots of great things...repeating it all tomorrow down at my mum and dads then Andys folks on the 27th!


----------



## Linz7

Merry Christmas to you all!!  I hope you all had a lovely day and got lots of nice things!  For all those with kids i hope you had so much fun and for of us still waiting for our best christmas present ever, i hope we never have to spend another christmas without our special miracles.

I spoke to NW last week and they told me that they are closing for one week at the end of February, so for all those starting treatment in January i hope that it doesnt affect us.  I got my last yellow parcels through the door with my last ever drugs from NW, what a thought.  Due to start on 23rd January.  

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Revols

Hi Linz very best of luck for January, hope it closing for a week does not effect you. Have you guys decided this is the last time? - not that you will need another go after this one!


----------



## Alidoll

Hi all,

Corin - you ok doll?

Linz - hoping this time will be the miracle you've been waiting so patiently for, same with you Revols.

Had a quiet day in the house. Andy going out tonight so early dinner and then putting k to bed. Can't believe this yr is nearly over. Feels like its flown by and Kirsty has grown so much (shes now into 2-3 yr stuff). Think she's going to be taller than her mum anyway.


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all

Alidoll - can't believe Kirsty is in 2-3 - El is a wee shortie and was 2 in nov but still in 18-24 

Linz - glad closure wont affect you x

Hi to all Anya , Rev, Brell , Mat , TJ and PB xxxxx

Anyone else watching ALOT of TV 

c x


----------



## Revols

Corrin not many sleeps left now till you poas - hope all going well toots  

Hope everyone has a great New Year and 2012 brings all the hopes and dreams true


----------



## ronnie56gordon

Hi all,
I'm knew to the site and was wondering if any of you could give me some info?

I am a private patient at Ninewells D-IUI. First time fertility treatment.
had my first consultation in Apr 2010.
Was told waiting times were approx 9-12 months. few months later I received a letter (GP also received a copy from Ninewells)to get blood tests done at GP 
(I think for) Hormone levels and to see if I was ovulating. 
My tests results were nmol/L <3.0 which I think means I wasn't ovulating. 
The blood tests were taken approx 3 months ago. I had very irregular periods therefore its difficult to know when I should make an appointment for more blood tests. 
I emailed Ninewells 2 months ago with the results but didn't hear back from them.
what should I do now? 
Do I wait for them to call/email me?
Do I phone them to see where I am on the waiting list?
Sorry for all the questions, I am very confused and stressed


----------



## anyamac

Arrrrggggghhhhhh just lost a huge post!


----------



## anyamac

Ronnie56Gordon good luck with your treatment Hun!
I would maybe send Anne another email and nothing wrong with phoning either.
I used to wait to months and months and go demented in the past as I didn't want to bother them but soon realised you have to become pushy in this game or things will drag. 

Good luck!!!!


Happy new year to everybody!!! I hope all your dream will come true in 2012! Hope we have lots of rollercoaster babies!

Gonna post this before I lose it again! Personals to follow....

Corrin how are you hun ? X


----------



## Brellini

Hi all, Happy New Year to everyone!  Hope 2012 brings lots of luck to everyone.   

Ronnie56Gordon - Welcome.  I am just about to start my first ICSI at ninewells as a private patient.  I was supposed to start in Oct but have had a few set backs some my decision, some ninewells messing about.  In my experience you need to be quite pushy to get things moving so I would agree with anyamac and say give them a phone and keep on it.  The waiting is frustrating enough without it being unnecessarily delayed.  Good luck  

xx


----------



## ronnie56gordon

Hi, Thank you for your reply

Happy new year, Hope you all had a great one 

Anyamac & Brellini - Thanks for the advice    I agree with you both I should phone up otherwise I'll still be waiting next Xmas 
Just another quick question if you both don't mind,
Ninewells told me it was £250 for 1 cycle & a maximum of 3 cycles unmedicated D-IUI.....  This may sound silly but do I have to pay the £750 upfront for the 3 cycles or can I just pay £250 each time I have a cycle of D-IUI?


----------



## Brellini

Hi Ronnie56Gordon, I haven't had IUI, unfortunately we have to go straight to ICSI but I would imagine you would just pay each cycle before you go through it as hopefully you won't need anymore than that!    Add that question to your list for when you phone.  You must have more much more patience than me, it's not my strong point haha xx


----------



## ronnie56gordon

Hi Brellini,
Funny enough I have very little patience too but have been bottling it all up since April. This hasn't been a good thing so I have been to see my local counsellor as my head was all over the place due to fertility treatment etc, family members sticking their nose in and just being cruel because I am going for D-IUI.
However the counselling has helped and I have now broke all contact with family members who just go out to cause trouble.
The main this is I have my mum, my friends and DP who support me so thats all that matters. 
Now I have eventually got my head out the sand I want to get everything inorder again.
Before when I wanted to phone Ninewells I just couldn't think of what to say & kept thinking I'd be taking up to much of their time.  
However I am going to take your advice, write a list of questions I need answered and phone them tomorrow. 
I will let you know how I get on 

Thank you


----------



## Brellini

Hi Ronnie56Gordon,

Well done you on seeing counsellor and managing to break away from negative and cruel people.  Absolutely right, as long as you have some close support that's all that matters and of course you have us on here now too if you want to vent or just chat.      I'm a bit like that, hate phoning cos i feel like they probably go off the phone and say 'god not her again!'  In fact, I always start my calls with 'sorry, I must be the bain of your life!' haha.  However have decided to take control in 2012 and make stuff happen.  Good luck for your call tomorrow, def let me know how it goes.    for you   xx


----------



## Revols

Hi Ronnie Im with the girls I would deffo give them a call - hope all goes well x

Corrin -will be  thinking about you on Tue


----------



## Corrinann

Hi Ronnie - I am/was always self funding at NW's IVF (wait list far to long)  - I agree with others  -  i would def call Anne  - she is pretty on the ball and will keep you right but def call as you can get 'lost' !!! 

Well , we we got BFP today- am over the moon but v nervous  - am def not getting excited untill scan on 18th as we have been here before - but v thankful today and hoping that things go smothly

No electricty since Tues 9 am agghhh - is everyone else ok re the weather

Huge hugs  - Corrin x


----------



## Alidoll

Corrin, thanks fantastic news doll. Soooo chuffed for you and keeping everything crossed it goes ok...was just chatting to Anya on the iPad as well so she'll be excited by your news too..


Sorry about your lack of power..one of our drain pipes is hanging off the wall but that's all thankfully. Some real damage about tho..


Kirsty fine and finally in her bed so relaxing with eastenders in the background.


HI TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Linz7

Corrin - huge congratulations! Here's hoping all stays just perfect & that your the first bfp of 2012 of all on our wee rollercoaster board! Xxx


----------



## anyamac

Huge Congratulations Corrin!!! First hurdle out of the way. All is crossed for your scan and they next 40 weeks. 

A great start for the new year! 

Hopefully the Bfps will be coming in think and fast for everybody. 
X


----------



## Revols

Woohoo Corrin thats fab! will keep all crossed for you toots x


----------



## tjenny

Corrin - I am so so so so happy for you!  Hopefully you have started a lucky ball rolling for all us other girls who have started or due to start soon.  

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

Corrin that is absolutely briliant news.   everything goes well for you   xx


----------



## haggis81

Hi All

Thought i would join the chat. as you can see from my profile i have been TTC for what seems like forever!

Ronnie - be forcefully, if you cant face speaking to Unit staff then email Anne McConnel. I did this when i had an issue with them taking forever with my AMH levels & treatment then being delayed due to this because of the closeure over the summer. 

I had my 1st IUI done this morning, it was a converted IVF cycle due to poor response to Menopur dose. Had some cramping tonight - anyone know if this is normal?   for a BFP. 

Hope you are all well & sending everyone    x x

xxx


----------



## tjenny

Hi Haggis81 - I have 2 IUIs and each time I did cramp.  Straight after and the whole day really so this is perfectly normal. 

Jen x


----------



## preciousbundle

Corrin - been thinking about you. YEAH. That's great news   and I hope everything goes well for you xx

Anya - Miss Alisha sounds active    K showing no interest in crawling yet but loves to stand with someone holding his hands and he can stand quite the thing on one leg and steps over and over again on the other    .  

Ronnie - welcome to the rollercoaster group. How did you get on with your questions? I used to email and call Anne quite a bit as at times I felt things really dragged - it is a very busy unit. I think being pushy and polite is fine as otherwise I think you can get a wee bit lost in the system.

Ali - your xmas period sounds fun and busy. Do you deliberately choose to spend xmas yourselves then have another mini xmas with your inlaws and your parents? Just wondering as it felt a bit much this year as on xmas day we had Ross's parents over in the morning then shot over to my mums - probably best to spread it out like you did? Next year we are def spending xmas day in the house and happy to have my parents and brother come for a meal - we needed to take soooo much stuff for Keir to mums on xmas day as we stayed over too. Didn't feel that relaxing! Especially with the four of us getting the yucky winter vomiting bug   

HAggis - how are you getting on? Never had IUI but I did have cramping when I got my BFP. 

Linz - not long till you get started on the 23rd. Oh I do so hope it works out for you this time   

As for me I have been eating too many biccies and watching loads of TV and slopping around in PJs for half the day the past week and a half! Guess it is allowed around this time of year. Don't feel very motivated. Think I feel a bit nervous about the year ahead as I willl need to look for a new job and that means settling Keir into nursery - I had always wanted to have the year which takes me to March but suddenly that doesn't seem far away!!! The maternity allowance payments which I got from the government stopped at the end of Dec so that will hit the bank account a bit. 
Poor wee Keir still has bronchitis and got steroids and antibiotics and an inhaler to help him breath - been on all this for 5 days and he has picked up bit I don't suppose I will really know how he is till the steroids wear off as a baby can only get them for 3 days at a time. So hoping it will shift this week as he struggles to breathe at night especially. 

Brellini, TJenny, Revols, Kim, Molly - "Hi" to you all and for those still waiting for the bubba's please let it be 2012


----------



## preciousbundle

New photo of Keir doing his favourite activity at xmas which was playing with the paper


----------



## Alidoll

Hi.folks

PBundle - sorry to hear Keir hasn't been keeping well. My brother had bronchitis as a kid and was in and out of hospital a fair bit. though treatments have improved since then. Yes, we made a conscious decision to have Christmas day to ourselves rather than try and do the mad dash to see my parents and Andys ing the one day or shove people round our dinner table. Much less stressful for all and means Kirsty isn't bombarded with too much stuff on the one day. Told her her grandparents also had present for her as Santa couldn't carry any more what with all the other boys and girls presents he was carrying. She seemed happy enough opening more boxes the next two days so would Defo recommend. Also means no one relative can hog the baby all day wanting to hold or play with them.

Kirsty moving up to the tweenies room next month eeeek! The last 2 yrs have flown by. Highly unlikely we'll hqve any more children but if you'd like updates on k then I'll continue to POP by here. Just hoping this year will bring more little miracles as been a lucky thread for quite a few of us (girl count more than boys so need to even the number ladies lol)

TAKE CARE


----------



## haggis81

Hi,

P-Bundle, I'm doing fine thanks. Just hating this 2WW malarkey (well 17days to be precise!) haven't had the pressure of waiting on AF for a long long time!  Must be hard for you at the thought of going back to work after having ur bubba, i know friends always find it really hard but say it does give them a bit of "adult" time again. Hope it's not too difficult for you x

Jen- thanks for the advice hun, wasn't sure what to expect & staff didn't explain it might happen (& i didn't ask!) Cramping has settled but now have back pain which i'm not sure if it is a muscular thing or something else. Feel a bit paranoid at the moment, over thinking ever ache, pain & cramp!!


----------



## bbear

Hi there,

loved reading your positive stories, I wondered if anyone is in Dundee and having the same egg donation debate me and DH are...

now considering going abroad due to wait lists, and having gone through 5 failed ICSI attempts I cannot wait another year to move onto this next stage....

any advice anyone can give would really be appreciated,

thanks, x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Bbear
If you can afford to go abroad then do so.

We have Alisha thanks to an Eggsharer/Donor at Ninewells.
I'll be forever grateful and can only commend everybody at ward 35 highly.

However if the waiting times are an issue then abroad is the answer.
The only other thing to keep in mind, in the uk ur child can find out info about the donor once they are 18. If you go abroad they can't. All has pros and cons and depends on if u are wanting to tell your child about how they were created. 

Found the councilling service in NW very helpful too. 

All I can say is I love Alisha more than anything in the world and most days I forget that the egg wasn't mine. 
Whenever I do remember I say a quiet thanks to my donor.
She is the best thing that has ever happened to me and worth years and years of heartache and rollercoaster.
TTC for 13 years....

Good luck!

Hi to everybody else. All fine here. Just not getting a moment as Al is now crawling at top speed, pulling herself up and walking along the furniture. 
Yesterday she managed to climb a few steps of the stairs and tumble down. 
Just constantly getting up to mischief lol.

On the upside I've managed to teach her how to empty my tumble dryer. She can stand infront of it, pull the stuff out and pass it to me while I fold it away. Not bad for 9 months (today)!!! Long may the novelty last lol. 

X


----------



## bbear

Thanks Anyamc,

Totally agree ward 35 have a number of angels working there and the counciling was really helpful.

Your story was really encouraging and I am delighted to read a happy ending - congrats!

Bbear


----------



## ronnie56gordon

I'm back  

Hi all! I am still trying to get use to all your names so please bare with me. 

Corrin - Congratulations, I am so pleased for you.
Haggis - I havn't had any fertility treatments before so I am unsure what is "normal", However reading all the posts I take it what you are experiencing is okay.. Good luck and I wish you all the very best. I'm sure you will keep us all updated. 

Everyone - okay, well I emailed Anne and waited a while for her reply. Didn't get much out her but received a letter from ninewells today explaining when I have to go and get more blood done. My cycle is very irregular so my tests have come back saying I wasn't ovulating and this worried me. But I was told by ninewells to get blood done on day 14 & day 21 of cycle so I have booked nurse appointments for then and I seem to be more at ease and less worried.. if that makes sense.
I also asked where I was on waiting list and was told I will be due to start treatment in April, Go for counselling at ninewells in Feb and signing forms etc in March.
So....yes I fell I am more further forward than I was. Its so exciting esp as I havn't heard anything from them since JUly 2011. I can't wait to get started. Not long now though.

I am however a bit anxious as its my first ever fertility treatment... I suppose this is normal.
A few people have said IUI is abit like having a smear test..is this true?
Is it sore?
any tips you could give me before, during and after treatment?

Hope you all are well

x


----------



## Corrinann

bbear - I didn't do doner but I did pay to get to the top of the list so - if you can - then i would pay to go abroad - you cant wait around in this game ?

Gordon - I went straight to IVF so no IUI but anything you can think of just ask x - I also had day 14 and 21 blood when I first started to see if I was ovulating - they didn't come back that great - but I think you can 'just' miss ovulation and so the test does not pick it up - so don't worry too much about it - I was an excellent responder to IVF (with th epoor ovulation tests before) xxx

corrin


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi 

Just popping on to try to keep up to date with all the posts    Anyone see the new TV series yesterday on midwives in the 1950s? Eek - all those women popping out babies like there is no tomorrow and pretty much left to get on with it - they would think we are so pampered now with all the pain relief options. It was making me wince just watching it!! 

Hey Anya - thought it was lovely when you said you forget the egg wasn't yours most of the time and when you do think about it you say a "quiet thanks" to the donor - your words really hit home. It is so true - occasionally I do find myself looking at Keir and wondering what the donor looked like and who she is and what she does and whether treatment worked for her too but most of all I say a silent BIG thank you. Wish we could have sent a card/letter if the donor had wanted that - shame it isn't an option.

Going out Friday night with the girls I used to work with - really looking forward to it. As the whole dept was made redundant it is good to hear what everyone is up to now. 

Ali - hope Kirsty enjoys the tweenies room next month!

RonnieGordon - April isn't too far away. Bet you cannot wait to get started hun.

Bbear - we had looked into going abroad for treatment and had emailed a few Spanish clinics but then things finally got moving at Ninewells. I know it is expensive but if you can then I would go for it - I know a couple of girls who were succesful first attempt with donor eggs abroad.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. Apologies for my absence. Have popped on but feeling a bit lost with where everyone's at so apologies for lack of personals except congrats to Corrin! 

Spoke to dr today and they're going to give me down reg injections as might shrink fibroid enough for keyhole surgery. 

Hope everyone settling in to post Christmas routines.

Mat x


----------



## Revols

Hi girls went to see the consultant today, not much she could say really as we have been tested for everything in the past and all clear. The IVF has worked 3 out of 4 times I just cant keep it and there is no reasons why - ho hum! She asked if we were up for doing it all again and we said yes! They have given me a higher dose of folic acid to take starting now and after egg colection I will take asprin (or whatever they call it) she said there is no proven facts of this helping but they will give it ago as there is not much else to do. Sooooo it is a 2 month waiting list (not long) so when were feeling up to it again ive just to make the call. Im not ready yet but in the next few months I will make the call.

Sorry for me post but its getting late, hope you are all well xx


----------



## stamper

Hi All,

I'm new to posting- so please bare with me! I have been having quick scans over the site for the past 2 years and have enjoyed reading your help, advice and positive stories!

We are currently on the waiting list at Ninewells for ICSI and have been for 2 years. I contacted Anne last Nov and she said we would be looking to get started April/May 2012. I have been soooo patient the past 2 years, but now that the date is looming that seems to have dissappeared!!

I just had a few questions I was hoping someone can help with. The first being what happens next? We had all test done to establish infertility (MF), but will ninewells want to do anymore testing prior to start? I'm fed up of frantically checking the mail on a daily basis, so was looking for some sort of timescales. Do you reckon it will be April before I hear anything? Is it wrong to email/phone/pester them regularly!? lol - sorry, as you can see I've lost all sense of patience. ICSI has been at the back of my head the last 2 years (with help from Uni and planning our wedding) but now that is all over - I eat breath and sleep thinking about it.

Also looking for some suggestions on what I should be doing to prepare. Did anyone cut out Alcohol? If so, how far in advance?? Currently trying to get fit and eat healthy - but looking for suggestions on any supplements/foods I should be starting to introduce?

Thanks in advance - wishing each of you success on your journeys.

Steph x


----------



## tjenny

Hey all!

Just a couple of responses back where I can help

RonnieGordon - I have 3 IUIs - all BFN but the experience is like a smear.  it doesn't hurt, just a bit uncomfortable since you need to have a full bladder oh and the drugs make you a bit crazzzzy  
Good luck though - best advice is to keep busy!

Stamper - I called NW every month for an update on where I was on the waiting list and was always told Spring 2012 but then in Nov 2011 I will told I had reached to top so would be seen Dec/Jan.  Due to the refurb this has been delayed further to Feb so I know exactly what you mean regarding patience - I am the Queen of Patience - 2 years on the waiting list also  
With regards to preparing I've cut out alcohol for the past few months - had a few glasses over Xmas but that's about it really and I take Pregnacare vits every evening along with eating Brazil nuts each day.  The reason for the brazil nuts is to help my lining as each time on IUI I rarely got to 6mm but when I ate these it grew to 9mm so I've just continued.  I also go to Acupuncture and did notice after not going for the month of Jan my period was almost nonexistent - I can only put this down to cutting out Brazil nuts and Acupuncture

Jen x


----------



## Meikle

Hi ladies, enjoying reading the chat and wondering if anyone can answer my questions about Ninewells. We are self funding and note the cost of IVF is 2,600, just not sure if  this includes any necessary tests prior to treatment or not as there is no costing in the literature they have sent me. I know I can phone tomorrow to ask but thought I would post on the offchance that someone who knows the answer to my question is reading at this very minute lol  And just incase you know what is the avergage referral to treatment wait time?  NOt asking for much I know  
MoPo


----------



## ronnie56gordon

Hi all

MoPo - have a look at this http://www.acudundee.org/costs/ According to Ninewells price list, the price for each treatment includes tests, scans etc. I hope this helps. 

tjenny - have you had any experience with taking supplements, Herbs & vitamins prior to IUI? I was reading up about it and there was a list of some such as the herb agnus castus. Have you heard of this? should I be taking any at all? and are there some I shouldn't be taking?

Sarah

PS If it makes a difference I am having an unmedicated cycle of IUI


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi Mat - I am only settling in now to the post xmas routine!! Now New Year seems such a long time ago xx

Hey Revols - Oh how I wish I could wave a magic wand for you. Do you think you will try acup too or have you tried that in the past? As you say 2 months isn't long to wait.

Welcome Stamper and MoPo. I also cut out alcohol a couple of months before starting treatment, took folic acid, took a pregnancy vitamin and fish oil (zita west) and did acup regularly and scoffed brazil nuts - how much of a difference this all made I really don't know but when trying again (for bubba number 2) I would def do all these things again. I remember we had a mock cycle to see how the lining responded and for the real deal the drugs were increased quite a bit - not sure if NW would agree but I am going to ask for another mock cycle first as I think it helped my body get used to the drugs as my lining was loads thicker on the "real cycle". Good luck x x x


----------



## Corrinann

welcome mopo - the 2600 does not inc drugs - so add on another 1000 to it  - 

Hi Stamper - yes the pregacare vits are a must - but just keeping a good weight/active etc -I think that helps your mental state also xxxx

c x


----------



## Meikle

Ladies, thank you so much for responding.. have been zooming around the web link trying to get my head round everything. I am so ready to get started on treatment and so anxious to make the right choice of hospital. One step closer I think, thanks again and good luck on your own journeys xx


----------



## stamper

Thanks Tjenny, preciousbundle & Corrinann - I decided to bite the bullet and just email Ninewells again! I'm sure lots of ladies contact her and she won't remember me contacting her in November and think "oh not her agian".

I got an email back to say we will be contacted next month for screening with a plan to start around May  Can anyone advise of what "screening" involves?? Also ordered some pregacare, wellman and Brazil nuts.

Thanks for your help - feeling very positive/excited again!!

Steph xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks and welcome to the newbies. A few of us have been on since the very start of this thread and are now good friends so wishing you all the luck in the world.

Corin - how did your scan go doll?  It was today wasn't it?


----------



## molly76

Hi Girlies, Happy New Year to all and here's hoping there will be lots of babies this year,           to all starting treatment and Corrin, I am delighted for you, wishing you well in your pregnancy xxx      great news xx

I don't have much time to write these days, but I read every second day or so, to stay in touch, busy on here just now. I was at home for 10 days and then went to Lewis for the weekend, sorry Linz - could not get a chance to contact you - think we'll be summer holidaying up there for the next while anyway!! Doubt we'll be going abroad, the flight to Ireland was stressful enough - Aoife vomitted in the plane!!
Then me, baby and Aoife were sick on ferry to Lewis - fun times!!

All is good from that, feel like I'm starting to get back to normal - will be flying solo from tomorrow now,Allan back to work for two weeks, bit daunting but will be fine hopefully.

Hi to all the new girls - must write down names/make notes when reading so can write personals - when a bit more organised.

Hi to everyone else, Ali,Anya, PB,Linz, Revols,Corrin and Mat - hope you're all well xxx

Baby is great, very good baby, feel I don't have as much time to spend with her and Aoife is happy playing and up to mischief - that's all my news for now xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Did anyone see that programme last night on supersize families - one with 11 kids and the other with 15 kids     Puts tiredness in a whole new light I think    Wish those ladies could share their fertility around a bit!


----------



## Corrinann

Hi all - scan went really well today - one teeny weeny heart beat  - due 5th sep x

Chat later x


----------



## ronnie56gordon

Hi all
I was reading up on supplements etc and a few people were saying Boots conception support is similar to prgnacare. 
However I didn't notice boots conception support had vit b6 in it, so do you think I could take vit b6 & boots conception support together?
I don't want to over do it, but I think I need vit b6 as I seem to have a very short luteal phase and read this can lengthen it.


----------



## Corrinann

I prob not take both as they v similar - ask at NW's x


----------



## Linz7

Hey ladies,

welcome to all the newbies!

I found this article while browsing the site. See what you's think yourselfs. The cheapest place i found them online was from chemist direct website! I have been taking the sanatogen mum to be last few years so trying these for a change!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068908/Could-simple-pill-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html

Corrin - great news!! Soo happy for you!

Molly - so lovely to hear form you, been meaning to text you for ages. No worries about not getting in touch, im sure your time here was manic! Will look forward to seeing you's when you have more spare time. I might even get chance to come see you when im next down.

Revols - thats great they are trying some other things and that they are up for giving you another go when you feel ready. Hope your doing ok.

Mathilde - lovely to hear from you. Great news that they are going to aim for keyhole surgery, hoping that fibroid will shrink down for you!

Anya - cant believe Alisha is crawling already!

Hey to Ali, PB and everyone else!

Im just waiting for AF to arrive around 25th to see if its ok to start again. Last nhs cycle for us, cant say im looking forward to it!

xx

/links


----------



## Alidoll

Linz - keeping everything crossed for you doll that 2012 will be your year.

Corrin - brilliant news! Soooo chuffed for you. Now to try and take it easy....

Hi everyone else. On mobile so a pain trying to post as not easy to scroll back so apology for other personals. 

Got Kirsty a pair of skechers twinkle toes trainers at the wkend which she adores...stomping about the living room like a disco....fantastic for wee girls that like sparkly things.


----------



## Corrinann

Aw Alidol - love the thought of sparkle trainers - def need to get El some more  girly things as she def a tom boy !

Linz - sending you some masive positive vibes - def got a good feeling for this cyle for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## preciousbundle

Great news Corrin x x


----------



## haggis81

Hi ladies

How are you all this weekend?  

Linz - i have been taking Pregnacare-Conception and this morning i got my   . My OTD 17days post IUI is actually tomorrow but i wanted DH to be here when we did it and i'm hoping one day wont make a difference.  Trying not to get too excited as I've been here before and cant forget my devastation when i miscarried in Oct.   that it'll stick!


Ronnie - the IUI wasn't painful at all, very mild cramping afterwards but nothing to be worried about. It was my 1st treatment as such & felt it was all very clinical but hey - the end result is what i wanted!  Good luck - you'll be fine x


Hope you are all doing good sending you all lots of


----------



## Corrinann

HAGGIS !!!!!!!!!! BRILLIANT  - just fantastic - huge hugs from me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Revols

Haggis - wooohoooooo!   congrats to you both xxxx


----------



## Linz7

Haggis, so happy for you's!! Congratulations, brilliant news xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Yeah Haggis - that is FAB news!! Congrats


----------



## Furmummyx2

Hi all DH and I are attending Ninewells hopsital and we've just recieved our letter about IVF!!!
Im 20 and DH is 21, DH seman anaylsis came back as... normal sperm density, reduced number of progressivly moving sperms (14%) and a reduced number of normal form sperms (1%).

I have chronic abdo/pelvic pain and unexplained infertility. 
Had a period for the fist time in 11months at the start of the month. 
No ovulation this month.

Im confused as to why we got a leaflet on IVF!?!? 

Anyone shed some light??

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## haggis81

Corrinann, Revols, Linz, Precious - thanks girls, not sure it sunk in yet!    Just trying to stay positive.  

Mrsxg - i'm not sure why you have been sent the leaflet - give the ACU a call or email Anne McConnel to ask.  Maybe if you waiting on clomid they sent you wrong leaflets  not sure - the unit staf are lovely and am sure they will be able to help

X X


----------



## tjenny

Congratulations Haggis!  That's us Fifers on a roll for 2012 me thinks! x


----------



## Alidoll

Haggis - fantastic news! So pleased for you doll and keeping everything crossed that this time everything will go well...

Mrsxg - maybe they think it would be worth you considering assisted conception so have sent you the leaflets to have a think about. Give Anne a call at Ninewells as I'm sure she would help...


----------



## Furmummyx2

update!
phoned Anne and explained everything and she said that we can cancel the appt and try natural for another year and if still nothing then we can go back on the list  

Congrats haggis! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  xxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, I could almost cry right now, its brilliant I have now found a forum with a thread of support for ninewells.  I was beginning to go mad with nobody to talk too.  My best friend was great but she fell pregnant with clomid after 3yrs ttc and I now feel I have noone again. 

I live in fife im 32 and my dh is 31. I have an 8 yearold son from a previous relationship but me and my dh have been try for nearly 7 years.  We had our first consultation at ninewells on the 12th jan and came away deflated being told the amh results would probably take 6 weeks.  Was so happy when on my doorstep was my results after only two weeks, all be it totaaly chewewd to a million bits by the dog.  I had to laugh my dh had spent an hour before I got home piecing itback together so I could read it, bless.   however the happiness didnt last long the results were not good and nowi have been crying all weekend. My results came back at 5pmol/l which from doing my research is the lowest end of low even though my letter says in normal ranges.  I was so positive about it working but im now totally full of doubt and I dont want to be.

Now just have to wait for invoice, hope that doesnt take ages.

Its great to find such a wealth of experience and support and I hope its ok to join your thread. X x x x


----------



## anyamac

Hi Wishingalways

Welcome to the thread! So sorry you had bad news. Ninewells are amazing though and have been able to help so many couples who have been told they would never have kids. 
We also managed to have out miracle thanks to them. 
Alisha is 9 months old.
It took quite a while to get there and there was a lot of heartache on the way. 
Made some great friends on this forum too and all was worth it in the end. 

Don't give up...

Haggis, congratulations Hun! Great news!!!

Sorry I haven't had much time to post lately. Alisha just about walking unaided. U turn your back and she's half way up the stairs, has emptied a cupboard or is eating leaves, soil or dog food lol. 
Doesn't sleep much during the day either lol. 
Still check up on you all though and keeping all crossed for all the mums to be. 

Hugs to all 
X


----------



## Gem15

Hi everyone!  
Thought I would take your advice wishingalways and join you on this thread!

Im 28 and DH is 32. TTC for two years. Went to docs April '11 where DH was referred for SA, was worried as he had had mumps as an adult! Results came back fine.....waited another six months then we were both referred to fertility clinic, only to be told they had made a mistake with DH SA back in April and in fact it was really poor!!!  as you can imagine we were both gutted with the results....and also quite annoyed that they could get it wrong in the first place!!
However, after many more bloods from both of us and another SA we were told we need to have icsi. We are from falkirk so had to be referred to ninewells and the waiting time for nhs treatment is 4 YEARS!!!!  decided to self fund a cycle as I cannot bare to wait that long.
Now waiting on our initial appointment to come through...not sure what to expect next!

FF has been a great help already, knowing your not alone!  im sure ill be on here a lot over the next few months!!

Gem xx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi gem, having just had my first initial appointment only two weeks ago I can tell you what to expect, and hopefully it will help you prepare. X 

Saw the dr first they were running late our app was at 3 but didnt get seen till 4 but may have just been a bad day.  The dr went over our history, explained about option for egg donation then asked if we had any questions, my mind went blank as usual.  We were told we would go next door to speak to nurse and she would take bloods.

Spoke to nurse, she explained the process of the treatment and told us what bloods she was taking.  For me it was AMH bloods to test for egg reserve and then she told us that it would be at least 4 weeks maybe 6 before we got the results. The amh levels determine the dose of drugs that you take.  That was gutting as we had been told by kirkcaldy that following our initial appointment we would be starting about 2/3 months later but in reality more like 4/5 and that we would be given a date to start but obviously we werent.  Anyway she explained the process well. 3 weeks of nasal spray starting on day 21 of cycle, then baseline scan then start injections for 10-14 days but this varies person to person, then scan to determine date for ec then ec then wait 3-5 days varies per person then et then wait two weeks then pee on a stick.

They also spoke to us about single embryo transfer because of my age but also said that you have to meet criteria and im not sure what that is, if anyone knows would be great to know.

The good news is our amh results came on friday only two weeks from appointment so now waiting on invoice to arrive and then when thats paid nasal spray gets sent in the post and then I have to call them when af arrives and then day 21 start spray.

Hope that all helps, I was totally unprepared and was expecting it to move quicker so this gives you at least an idea, although it might differ person to person, thats what my appointment consisted of.

Keep us posted how it goes. X x x


----------



## Gem15

Thanks very much wishingalways, thats really helpful  

I prob was expecting it to be a bit quicker so its  good to know in advance that ill need to be patient!! not something im vert good at! Lol.

Did you wait long on your initial app after referral? Think weve been bout 3weeks.....thats me being impatient again 

Keep me posted on your progress aswell  its good to chat with someone going through the same!
Gem xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Welcome to the forum Gem and WishingAlways (love your name    I chose mine as I decided after some crabby stuff kept happening to focus positively on us somehow being able to have a family of our own and pictured our "precious bundle" in my mind, and now eventually after false starts, trying adoption both domestically and intercountry, followed by IVF our wee precious bundle really is here   )  

I wish you both have a happy outcome. Gem - cannot believe the waiting time is 4 years - glad you can self fund and get started x x


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks precious bunndle, i am always every day wishing that it is my turn   feel like i have wished the last 7 years away    Anyway it will all be worth it in the end when i am holding him/her in my arms. xxx

Gem - It didnt take that long to get our appointment through once we had been referred, i think we had to wait 6 weeks in total. xx


----------



## Gem15

Preciousbundle - thanks for the welcome   I know I couldnt quite believe the waiting list was 4 years either!! We are saving like mad now to self fund....  it'll all be worth it!

Wishingalways - thanks, hopefully here soon bout our app.

Gem xx


----------



## Corrinann

Hello to wishingalways and Gem x - glad you found us all here xxx

Wishingalways  - we have always had a SET (and have had one beautiful baby and am pregnant again ) - with our first IVF they said that it was because (the criteria) I was young (30 at time) and had good response to drugs and good chance of success (I think SET is only for those who have a high chance of success) - this time we also has SET (although we had 3 top quality blasts) - again they said that it was because I had a good chance of success (plus blasts have better success rates than 3 day old embies) - I have always been wary of SET and always wanted 2 transfered but after listening to embryologist then we went for SET (due to complication that you might have with twins) - the decision is always yours - you have to decide if you want to 'risk' twins (I would have loved twins but there are higher complication risks) or play safe with SET nb they try to say that success rate are the same ie SET vs two embies but when they say that they mean across 2 cycles (not against success of one cycle)  - although they re freezed our defrosted ebmbies so they were not just discarded.

best of luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks corrinan, that helps a lot. Im going to wait and go with what they recommend.  Reading your signature, you have been through a lot but come through the other side with a child and another on the way.  I hope I can be as strong as you.  Goodluck with the pregnancy. X x x


----------



## Gem15

Thanks for the welcome corrinann  
Looking forward to sharing my journey with everyone!
Congrats on the BFP   , wishing you a healthy pregnancy

Gem xx


----------



## Alidoll

Hi wishingalways and gem15, welcome to the board. Always nice to have new people join the   


Well, Kirsty two tomorrow! Can't believe how quickly they have flown by. She's no longer my wee baby (not that she was small to start with!) and is now a proper little girl with likes, dislikes and opinions starting to form on things (likes Raa Raa the noisy lion, dislikes afternoon naps....when incidentally Raa Ras is on).   


Anyway, better go and see what mischief she's getting up to now!


----------



## tjenny

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing OK and those of you who are pregnant, I hope you are taking it easy!.

I'm just waiting on AF to arrive - should be in teh next week or so, then I can start my stimming for first IVF.  Getting really excited now as I have never been this close before!.

Was also at acupunture last night (been going weekly again in prep for IVF) and as always she took my pulses but was there for ages.  I knew something was up as she kept going back to them then she asked me how I was feeling in my body which I replied all normal although got sore (.)(.) way earlier than normal and been having funny aches in my ovary area.  She then replied that she wasn't doing nay Moxi (herb that gets burned on your body) as my pulses were very irratic and similar to when you are pregnant...........
Well............. I just about fell off the bed but due to this she didn't want to take any chance as they don't use Moxi in the first trimester.  I'm not getting my hopes built up as nnot due AF until another week so not sure how this could be detected so soon.  I've been gettting Acupuncture for nearly a year and this is the first time this has ever happened.

Anyone had this expereince??

Jen x


----------



## wishingalways

HI Jen,

sorry i cant give you any advice.... but OMG how exciting is that........ I have been going to acupuncture for about 6 months and always hope she was to say something like that.  THey do say that they are really good at detecting these things and if you believe in acupuncture you never know the sience goes back hundreds of years.....

Def keep us posted.... you hear people falling pregnant the month before they start all the time... so you never know... and if its not at least your on the doorstep of starting IVF anyway so that will keep you going. xxx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Jen
Wow how strange/spooky/exciting! Keep us posted. How soon can I do a pg test? Cant clear blue pick BFP up 5days before AF?
X


----------



## Gem15

Tjenny - def keep us posted!  

I know everyone may already be past this stage but is anyone going to the info evening at ninewells on 5th march?? Or has anyone been to one before, is it worth it??

Gem xx


----------



## haggis81

Hi girls, hope you are all keeping well in this cold snowy weather!  

Gem - i would recommend the info night, it gives you a good idea of time scales etc & an opportunity to ask any questions.

Jen - how spooky, i have never had acupuncture but i did have a surprise natural BFP the month i was supposed to start my 1st IVF (unfortunately i miscarried  ) and have heard lots of similar stories so fingers crossed!   Definitely get an early pregnancy test hun!

Was wondering if anyone had experience with reflexology? Was thinking of having some alternative therapies to try to help me stay positive over the next few weeks as feeling very anxious at the moment.
x
x
x


----------



## tjennym

Hey

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone!  Can't bring myself to do a pregnancy test as I can't bare the disappointment so will just wait until I'm definitely late.  I'm going to remain positive & pray in the meantime  

Gem15 - I would recommend the info evening as it was a great way for DH to listen & learn rather than hear me rabbit on about IVF  

Haggis81 - I've never tried reflexology but as you can see I'm a fan of acupuncture & I'll definitely be keeping that up when I get my BFP  

Jen x


----------



## wishingalways

HI everyone, 

I am trying to work out dates and i have a question.... any help greatly appreciated.

So i know i start the nasal spray on day 21 of my cycle, then hopefully i will have af around normal time day 27/28 then after another two weeks of spray i go in for my baseline scan (which i think they might have said they always do on a friday but i could be wrong about that), then the week of the baseline scan i start taking my injections.....

How long do you usually take injections for and how many scans will you have, i really cant remember what the nurse said... and was wondering what everyone elses experiences where.


----------



## Corrinann

WA - I started DR (but with injections not spray as last time spray not work and I was DR for AGES) but DR should take 2 approx weeks ish - after DR for approx 2 wks you will go for a baseline scan to ensure there is no activity in your ovaries  - if no activity then you can start on stim drug which are for about 10 days ? - then after the stimming 10 days you get an action scan to ensure your folies / lining are good then its egg collection a few days later - after egg collection you have to wait to see how many eggs fertilised / went on to show division  - they might transfer them back on day 3 (embi stage) or wait till day 5 (which is blastocyst stage) - after embryo transfer its approx 14 days to test date  - so from starting DR spray to testing for a prgnancy it coudl be as little as 6 weeks or as long as 8/9.

hope this helps xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks Corrinann i know its not an exact science but i was just trying to work out dates.  I had a physic reading and she new told me she saw me having a son and that he would be concieved in april which as it happens if the invoices hurries up and they dont mess about sending the spray should be in april when im doing my test.  

Gem - how did you find out about the info evening on the 5th march, they mentioned to us at our first appointment about going to one if we wanted but we live an hour away and its hard getting childcare so i dont know if we will be able to go or not.... do they have to invite you or can you just phone up and ask.


----------



## carrieanne32

Hi All , I was wondering if I could join this thread as DH and I are away to start our 3rd cycle of IVF on my Feb cycle xxxx


----------



## Gem15

Hi  

Wishingalways, I just looked on the website for dundee acu and it had the date on there. I phoned anne and she said that anyone can attend, you don't ned an invite   its on 7pm till 8.30ish. We are about an hour away also. Let me know if you can make it, would be nice to put a face to the name  

Hi carrieanne 
welcome and good luck for your tx! Sending lots of babydust your way


----------



## tjenny

Hi everyone!

Still no AF yet (2 days late) but really feel like she is on her way  

Have all the symptoms like sore (.)(.) still, tiredness along with strange tingling in my legs like growing pains??  Everytime I think, yip, here she is and go to the loo, nothing!  Hormones are wicked things aren't they  

If no show by Saturday then I will definitely do a test so will keep you all posted!

Babydust and best of luck to you all.

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Aww jen, keeping everything crossed for you that af doesnt arrive   
Think  
Sending lots of babydust x


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks Gem, i will go onto the website and have a look.  I will check my rotas and let you know if we will be going.  We dont really have any childcare for especially at night so i dont know if we will be able to go but i will try my best and let you know.

tjenny, I know what you mean i think i would want to be several days late before testing  especially after ttc for so long, but you have all the symptoms and the really inpatient inquisitive and totally selfish part of me says TEST TEST TEST  .  Cant wait to here. xx


----------



## Gem15

Wishingalways - yeah let me know if you can make it. if not then if you have any questions you want me to ask for you id be happy to do that  

Gem x


----------



## tjennym

Hi all

Ok so I caved tonight and it's a BFN  

Was so convinced it would be positive as I've got so many pregnancy symptoms and still no AF, not sure what's going on with my body right now  

May do another test Sat morning since I'll ten be 5 days late & I read that testing in the morning is better than night?

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Aww jen

Sending lots of   
But I think your right about testing in the morning, do def do another on saturday!
hope your okay

Gem xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Aw tjenny, im sorry... iknow what its like to get your hopes up but some people do take a while to test positive.... are you usually late?


----------



## tjenny

Thanks Wishalways and Gem  

I have been late by a day or 2 before but never had the twingers and sore (.)(.) like I have for the past 10 days.  I normally get these the day or 2 before AF is due to arrive so can't figure out what's happening this month.  I've not had them the past 2 days so maybe the witch will turn up soon?

Will still test tomorrow though but now I want her to show so I can start my IVF, very frustrating!!

Jen x


----------



## wishingalways

Well Ladies today is a great day   got home from work, end of the week and my pack had arrived, with my start date and my invoice.... its beginning to feel real.

Start nasal spray march 27th........45 days and counting


----------



## Gem15

Great news wishingalways   
Must be a great feeling knowing you are getting started soon!!
Keep us posted how you are doing! 
Gem xx


----------



## Revols

Hi all and welcome to the new ladies, ive got all crossed for you   Love that feeling when the pack come sooooo exciting and scarey all at the same time. 
Tjenny sorry you got a bfn, I decided the witch was not going to turn up last month but she did ,makes you go a bit   at times - hope your ok toots.  
Linz - been thinking about you, hope your ok  
Still not decided when were starting it all again, im enjoying my weekends to much at the moment HIC hahah


----------



## preciousbundle

Hi all
Just popping on to wish those starting treatment lots of luck. I don't post so often these days but try to check in with the "rollercoaster" girls when I can    Just in the middle of completing a job app - so many these days need you to complete their own app rather than send a CV and it takes AGES!


----------



## tjenny

Great news Wishingalways - the time will fly by! x

Good luck with the job hunting Preciousbundle x

Revols - I know what you mean, I've not had a proper knees up for the past 2 years, this whole experience takes over your life but I know it will be worth it in the end x

AFM - AF showed up late Friday night so had baselien scan today.  Went OK (I think??) but she mentioned what she thinks is a fibroid but couldn't say for definite?  Promised me that this would not effect my treatment but she has got me really worried - has anyone else had a similar experience?

I start Menopur tonight then back in Friday am for progress of follies and the Cetrotide injection all being well.  I was looking forward to starting but can't stop thinking about this blummin fibroid  

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Hi tjenny, sorry cant help with the fibroid  but im sure they would up front with you if it was a problem - try not to worry (easier said than done I know) best of luck with your treatment x


----------



## wishingalways

Tjenny, sorry dont know much about fibroids down there apart from that my mum had them but she had two children and they were never a problem so dont let it get to you,  I know its hard.... stay positive.  You must be soooo excited, how are the injections going, not to sore I hope... it wont be long now until you are pupo..xxx Keep your chin up and tell yourself every morning when you get up that it is going to work. xxx


----------



## tjenny

Hi all

Hope everyone is well since it's been a bit quiet on here this week??

Just an update from me.  I went for my follie check scan this morning and it looks like I don't have a Fibroid after all, PHEW!!  It looks like a blood filled cyst which they said they would either drain when collecting eggs or prescribe antibiotics but the consultant would discuss with me soon.

Anyway it looks like I have around 11 follies all measuring under 10mm today but it's only been 4 days of injecting so they are not too concerned.  I would have thought they would increase my does but the consultant doesn't seem to want to so I go back on Tue for another progress update.

Jen x


----------



## wishingalways

11 follies after 4 days tjenny is great and plenty of time for them to grow. xx

Even better news for me, phoned the clinic to pay my invoice and asked if there is any way i can start taking the nasal spray this cycle.... was totally expecting a no but she said YES, so i start dr in 11 days..... EXCITED is not the word. xx

Happy friday everyone. x

I was going to ask, I had an AMH of 5 and was expecting to be on a higher dose or stimms but they have put me on the lowest does 75 IU, what is everyone else on. xx


----------



## Gem15

Wishingalways, thats great news!!! I can just imagine how excited you must be   bet it all feels so real now! 
I've still not received my appointment yet...getting soooooo impatient!! trying hard not to phone thr hospital to ask!!


----------



## Brellini

Evening Ladies,

tjenny - great news on your follies, you must be so pleased    I'm sure the cyst isn't anything to worry about, sounds like they have it under control.

wishingalways - so exciting you have your date for starting.  Great to get moving isn't it!  I'm on 300iu menopur which I thought was because I have low AMH (don't now the actual result - just said very low).  I expected to be on short protocol because of this but have been put on long, I did ask why and Anne spoke to the consultant who said it was right but didn't really explain.  I have come to the conculsion that they know what they are doing and I have to trust in that. 

Gem15 - Hope you get your appointment soon.  No harm in giving them a wee call to nudge them.  Patience has never been one of my strong points, can you tell?!!  

AFM - first menopur injection tonight, have been clock watching and getting nervous all day but it was fine in the end.  Bit of a pest having to mix it up but sure I will be a pro soon.

Hope everyone else is doing good too.  
xx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi brellini, that dose it much more what I was expecting, I have an AMH of 5 which they class as normal range but if you do your own research is the lower end of the low fertility bracket.  Someone else had said that they probably want to see how you respond and will up the dose if they need too as everyone responds differently.  Its just hard thinking of this shot as almost like a trial run when your paying so much for it, but not going to let it get to me, they are the professionals after all. X

Gem, I have definately found that emailing anne has given me a much quicker response, if you dont want to phone no harm in sending her an email just to ask if she has any idea when your appointment is. X

Brellini, is this your first time?


----------



## Gem15

Thanks wishingalways, think I will! You know what its like, don't want to be a pain but i need a bit of notice to get time off work. Do you remember how far in advance of your appointment you got your letter? I have only been waiting 6weeks since our referral but as I say, patience is not a strength of mine  xx


----------



## Gem15

Well its done, I've emailed anne! Lol 
Hopefuly hear back from her on monday....worth a try eh!


----------



## Brellini

hi wishingalways - yeah this is my first time.  I know what you mean we have to self fund as I have a DS from previous relationship, so unfair eh!  

Gem15 - go for it, my motto is if you don't ask you won't get!    xx


----------



## wishingalways

Brellini, we are exactly the same, I used to feel so guilty for my husband because of me having a previous relationship and having a ds, we have to pay, its so unfair, he doesnt have any children, although he is a brillant dad to my ds and thinks of him as his own, it doesnt help how guilty i feel.

Gem, I think i got my appointment letter saying i had an appointment on the 12th jan in maybe november i think, its hard to remember, but hopefully it wont take to long. xx


----------



## tjennym

Bellini, I know what you mean about the me pour being a bit fiddly, after 7 injections I can almost do it with my eyes shut now  . I'm also on Centrotide each morning which again is a mixer but the solution has already been preloaded so just needs mixing the powder.

Wishingalways, I'm not sure how they calculate the dose. My AMH was 26 & I'm on 112.5 IU but everyone is so different.

Gem, it won't be long till you're joining us, so exiting for us all.

I've been following Wishalways advice and keep telling myself it will work! It's so awful that B & W have to self fund, it doesn't feel right that the NHS don't help the guys out too.

Anyway, I'm off for my daily dose, lol

Best of luck to us all   x


----------



## Gem15

Well, good news today 

anne got back to me first thing this morning to say that she had sent my email onto the appointments secretary.......who then emailed me saying my appointment is Monday 12th march, only 3 weeks today     I know its only the beginning of a long journey but at least if feels like the journey has started now!!
Turns out they sent my appointment letter out on the 2nd Feb but i havn't received it!! They have my correct address so god knows where its gone!! 
Hope everyone is well today!

Gem xx


----------



## tjenny

Gem - that's great news, 3 weeks will fly by!  

Wishingalways & Brellini - are you guys also having acupuncture with your treatment?  I've been going for the past 8 months and find it so relaxing so I'm definitely continuing treatment throughout IVF.  It also helps me remain positive as my acupuncturist knows so much about all this stuff and it's great to talk to someone outside NW.

I hope the injecting is going ok??

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

Awh that is brilliant new Gem15, good job you got in touch tho!!  

tjenny - I'm not having acupuncture.  I did consider it but for several reasons I decided agaist it.  My nearest acupuncturist (if that's the word!) is about 40 mins away so I think it would be more stressful for me to do the travelling and organising someone to watch my son (DH works offshore).  Also I think I am in a pretty good place stress wise just now and we have to self fund so its more pennies.  If this tx doesn't work (which it will of course! PMA!) then I have said I will give it a try.  Who do you go to?

xx


----------



## tjennym

Brellini - I go to Roberta Weber in St Andrews. I agree with you though, although we're in the middle of a kitchen extension I've never felt more positive or relaxed, lol

We'll be finished the kitchen in around 3 weeks so dh seems to think this baby has been hanging on until we've completed the house, we've been doing it all up over the past 2 years but almost complete, yeahhhh!!!

Positive feelings has positive results   x


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all. So sorry it's been so long.  Got caught up in stuff and then felt daunted at the catching up. 

A big hello to any newbies I've not welcomed. It's lovely to see there's a good group in the thick of it at the moment.

brellini and tjenny, hope the old injections are going ok and side effects are minimal. Gem, not long to go for you now, good luck with your appointment.

Revols, hope you're doing ok. Any further thoughts on next steps? And Linz - where are you at with things? - I think you said you we're hoping to start soon. Carrieanne and Wishing, have you started yet? Loads of luck to you all for 2012. Hopefully we'll have a real bundle of bundles this year!

PB and Anya I can't believe were moving toward first birthdays. Hope Keira and Alisha are doing well. Alidoll, goodness Kirsty's growing up. Hope things aren't too busy for you. I've missed your posts!

Haggis, hope you're well and taking it easy. 

Mrsxg, not sure if you're still popping on.  Taking some time sounds an excellent idea. Good luck!

AFM went to nw for my second pre-op injection today. I think it's similar drugs to down-regging for ivf.  My side- effects haven't been too bad in the past but I am a bit loopy with these. Also sleeping v v badly and having night sweats. Fibroid Op is in 3 weeks So starting to get a bit nervous. Really hope it goes ok. Then maybe can even hope for a natural bfp but who knows. Freaked myself out reading leaflet for injection. Brings on menopausal symptoms and then it might turn into real menopause. I imagine my first post op period will be quite an event. 

Started writing this watching programme on alcohol. They were asking people to think about if they could manage 2 days a week without alcohol. I'm not worried about that. Drank twice this week and that felt pretty unusual!

Apart from limited alcohol though really not managing much healthiness. Although have upped exercise a little. Trying to prepare for several weeks of inactivity. 

Take care

Mat x


----------



## Mathilde

Apologies for typo! Don't want to offend Keir!


----------



## tjenny

Mathilde - I hope your hubbies prepared himself for your menopause, good luck with the op  

AFM - Had 2nd progress scan this morning and it's all looking really positive.  I have around 9 follies ranging from 12-15mm, others around 10mm, lining also thickening up a treat which was always my main concern when I had IUI so I'm putting that down to Brazil Nuts, Pregnancare and Acupuncture!

I go back on Friday morning for another check with the hope to have egg collection on Monday 24th Feb.  Can't believe it's nearly here, I just hope and pray   out the 9 or so follies I have that there are good, quality eggs in there.  Keep telling myself it's not quantity but quality, LOL 

How's the other stimmers doing??  The nurse also said the new ward is due to be open the beginning of March, happy days!

Jen x


----------



## Alidoll

Hi folks, just a quickie to say hello to all the newbies. Kirsty fine and up at nursery today but I'm loaded with the flu unfortunately. Can't believe it's several yrs since I was on the rollercoaster and praying for the double blue line but the last two yrs have been the best of my life so hang in there folks, maybe this yr will be your year.


----------



## Gem15

Jen, thats great news about your scan, will keep everything crossed for you  
Sending lots of babydust your way!!

Gem xx


----------



## Brellini

Hi everyone  

Tjenny - brilliant news about your follies and lining   I'm feeling fine, a bit achey but not bad at all.  Looking forward to Friday too for first progress scan see if the menopur is doing what it should  

xx


----------



## molly76

Haven't been on in ages but I do read up - best of luck to everyone starting treatment,really hope and pray      all goes well for you all xxx

Hi Corrin - How are you feeling? Hope your pregnancy is going well for you xx

Hi Ali, Anya,PB - hope Kirsty,Alisha and Keir are well, keeping you busy no doubt!!

Hi Mat - good luck for yor op,hope you've a quick recovery! xx

Hi Linz, Haven't heard from you, how are you doing, be sure and let me know if you're in Dundee?? Can catch up with you if you've time xx

I'm busy with my two girlies, on my own these two weeks, they're fairly good though, Aoife will be 18 mths next week and baby is nearly four months - this time last year had my appt with Dr.Lowe at NW - about to start IVF again and when invoice came through and was about to pay found out I was pregnant- still cannot believe our luck as I always had felt for years the unlucky one!! So don't give up hope on having your babies xxxx  to all xxxx


----------



## tjenny

Hi all

Hope everyone is well - it's Friday and gorgeous in Edinburgh today!

Just a quick update about my scan today and I'll be going in for egg collection on Monday, yeahhhhh!  
At the moment it looks like I have around 16!  6 between 18-22 , 7 between 11-17 and 3 below 10 so hoping the middle group grow a bit more over the weekend.  Linig was only 7.2 but nurse said that was good so will trust her judgement on that?  

Overall I'm a happy bunny but DH is nervous about donation day   x


----------



## Gem15

Hi jen!

Thats good news bout your scan........and egg collection on monday    how exciting 7

Keep us all posted, sending lots of babydust your way! 

Gem xx


----------



## haggis81

Not posted for a while but been checking in on you all! 

TJenny - good luck for EC on Monday, hope you have a relaxing weekend.  I'm sure all DH's have the same nerves as yours but I'm sure he'll perform  

Molly - hope you & the wee ones are getting on good.

Brellini - How did your scan go today?

Alidoll - hope you are feeling better soon, flu sucks!!! 

Mathilde - good luck for your op when the date comes around.

Gem - wont be long til your appointment date comes around.  

WishingAlways - you still waiting to start? Bet you've never wished for AF to come to much for years lol

Preciousbundle - how's the job hunting going? Good i hope!

Revols - hope your taking it easy & enjoying your time out

Carrieanne - how's things with you? You started cycle yet?

Corrinann - How you getting on??

I'm sure I'll have missed out someone, sorry!  Hope you are all well & sending     

I'm almost 9wks now, not been keeping great.  Lots of vomiting, nausea & overwhelming exhaustion!!!  DH says i don't moan but all i ever feel is sick!!!  If I've not get my head stuck down the toilet I'm sleeping!    Who'd have thought i have waited 6years to feel this bad    I feel terrible for moaning about it when i want it all so god damn much!  Hopefully i will start to feel better soon.  GP has taken bloods to check my thyroid function - apparently this can cause lots  of vomiting.  My scan at 7 &1/2 weeks all went well, just waiting on my 12 weeks scan.  Keeping fingers crossed everything continues to plan.

x x x x


----------



## fairypants

Hi everyone, 

My DH and I are waiting to have ICSI at Ninewells, hope you don't mind if I join this thread?

xxx


----------



## Gem15

Welcome fairypants   nice to see you here! Xx


----------



## fairypants

Thank you!


----------



## Brellini

Welcome fairypants, good luck for when you get going  

haggis81 - thanks for asking.  Scan didn't go too well today    I only have 4 follies, which I guess aint bad considering AMH is only 1 but 3 of them are very small.  Nurse said that they will give it til Monday and rescan.  If no big change then they will cancel this cycle and will go again after 2 periods on flare protocol.  I am a bit annoyed as I questioned why I was on long protocol with Anne and Dr at the start and never got anywhere, now this!  We are self funding too so need to find another £800 if thats the case.  Haven't totally given up, hot water bottle will be strapped to my stomach for the weekend and drinking/eating all the right things, fx for Monday.  Congratulations on your BFP, enjoy every minute  

Sorry that was very me, hope everyone is doing good today. 

xx


----------



## fairypants

Hello Brellini,

Thank you for the lovely welcome 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you for Monday - GOOD LUCK xxxx


----------



## Brellini

fairypants, you're welcome, look forward to chatting    This is a great place for support, everyone is so friendly.  Do you have any appointments booked yet?  xx


----------



## Gem15

Happy weekend everyone!  

Brellini - keeping everything crossed for your rescan on monday! hope those follies keep growing!!
Haggis - not so good bout the sickness but great news that your wee embie is staying put and making itself comfy for the coming months!  

Gem xx


----------



## tjennym

Brellini - as I said in the cycle buddies post follies have a mind of their own and can do incredible things in a short time.  Keep your chin up chick  

Welcome fairypants, any questions or advice don' be scared to ask. We're here to help each other through these difficult times x

Haggis, enjoy the sickness luv, it will be soooooo worth it in the end x

Gem, I hope your relaxing for your appt in a couple of weeks, you've all this to come x

Having a chill weekend prior to EC on Mon, yippeeee x

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Thanks jen!
I'm actually quite excited about the appointment...even though I don't have a clue what to expect from it!!   xx


----------



## tjennym

Just an update from EC today, they managed to get 11  ,  so chuffed right now and   they get jiggy tonight &continue to grow over the next 5 days x

It's not stop worry about these little fellas

I'm away for a wee rest now x


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone,  Sorry about not having personals, I feel like im struggling trying to catch up with everything. 

Its been a long 8 days, I have been trying to stay of B&B at my husbands, friends and my phsychic ladies request.... lasted 8 days but its really hard.  I think coming on here and just catching up with you guys is fine, they were just getting a little worried as i always read into everything and think the worst.

Well the big news (if you believe which i totally do) is that after about 8 months of waiting i went to have my psychic reading with an amazing woman who helps the police with missing person enquiries.  Her speciality is feeling how people have died and communicating with spirits but she was amazing at the telling me about my present and future as well.

I have been ttc for nearly 7 years so you can imagine how much it has taken over my life, and believe me when I say I am obsessed with being able to have a child with my husband who I love so much.  She asked me to shuffle the tarot cards and in my head ask them a question or if I didnt want to know anything specific to just shuffle them.  I of course asked them if I was going to have any children and If the IVF was going to work first time.

Well she layed them out and started crying and so did my friend who was sitting next to me, she said she really felt my pain and asked why there was such a big issue about having a baby, of course I then burst into tears as well and couldnt talk, she asked me to confirm that I had had test done and so had my husband and stated that they found nothing wrong, which i nodded, she then said can I tell you what i think is wrong and I nodded, she then said it was me, that I was completely obsessed and broken and that I had convinced myself that I couldnt have a child even though i wanted it so badly that I was completely broken inside, she said my emotions and hormones were so irratic that my body didnt know what to do with itself.  I knew she was totally right and I sobbed and sobbed my heart out but in a good way, it was like someone had lifted a huge burden of my shoulders.

She kept saying that she was waiting for me, to believe in my ability to carry a child and then said and you definatley dont need fertility treatment although I know your just about to have it, but maybe thats what you need to let go of the responsibility and be positive about it because it is out of your hands.  She said she see me treading a thin line until may but then it is a concrete and I begin to enjoy it.  She also then said i will have another child within 18 months.

I know you could take it or leave what psychics say but some of the other things she said she could never have know, she told my things about my husband i didnt know and when i got home and asked him he confirmed it.... she was amazing.... so from this point on I have to believe that I am going to be pregnant soon and by christmas I will have a baby in my arms, I was told to take a break from the forums and it has helped but i really miss knowing whats going on so I may not visit as often as I did but I will pop in every now and again.

I start taking my spray wednesday and I wish everyone the best of luck.  

xx


----------



## tjennym

Morning all.

Best of luck to the ladies who are EC & ET today  

I've just had call from hospital to say that of my 11 eggies 7 have fertilised overnight - to say I am chuffed is an understatement. I could burst with happiness, ET on Saturday then I'm finally PUPO, yeahhhhh x

Wishingalways - I wish you all the best hun  . My acupuncturist said exactly the same to me when I first started treatment 8 months ago. She said I had a real disconnect / doubt with my uterus etc as after 3 years of trying nothing had happened.  I truly believe once you start believing & visualising family in your home to start to build that trust & feel more positive that this will work! 
If you haven't already tried acupuncture I highly recommend it, I'm a totally different person than I was 8 months ago.....just ask my husband, lol

Take care x


----------



## Brellini

Brilliant news Tjenny - am so chuffed for you


----------



## Gem15

Fantastic news tjenny!!!!!    

Xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Hey wishing always - I think there is a huge amount to be said for positive visualisation. Glad you are feeling a bit more positive now and    to you.

TJenny - good luck for Saturday with those wee embies.   

Hi to everyone and sorry for the lack of personals. I haven't been on for a wee while. Got good news though - I got offered the job, its local and 2.5 days which means I can still spend time with wee Keir. YEAH!! Been a whirlwind the past few days, revising for the interview, sorting out nursery place - he starts next week. Eek. Only for 1 day though as mum is taking him the other 1.5 days. Work wants me to start the end of the month. Will be strange starting a new job but the extra income will be very handy and I feel lucky to have sourced something part time. Will still be able to go to Keir's Music for Minnows class and his toddler group on my days off    Its half the salary I used to earn (well a quarter really as I am only working half a week) but at this moment in time I do not want work stresses and full time commuting. Hopefully I will enjoy my new role!

I still cannot believe how much my life has changed in the past 18 months from starting IVF, redundancy, premature baby, new job, nursery, Keir turns 1 in 4 weeks. I feel lucky and hope good things will happen to the ladies in waiting this year and that it is your turn x x   

Ali - got rid of that flu yet?


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone!


Welcome to any newbies i havent already welcomed.


I dont know where the time has gone, ive been reading everyday but not had chance to post.  So we are on our last nhs cycle.  Ive been on short protocol since last friday, back at nw tomorrow for a second scan.  EC will be monday at the earliest.  Cant believe we are here again!


PB - its hard to believe Keir is nearly one, i remember this time last year so well with yourself and Anya.  Congrats on the new job, thats great news.  Hope you'll really enjoy it.


Tjenny - thats fantastic news about your embies, hope they are growing big and strong!


Wishingalways - hows the spray going?


Brellini - how you doing?  Are you still on protocol?  Did they put you on long protocol?  My AMH was 3 and i was put on short protocol.


Fairypants - we also do ICSI, do you know when you are likely to get an appointment?


Haggis - lovely to hear from you, sorry that your so sick but it will all be so worth it in the end!


Molly - lovely to hear from you, sorry i havent had the chance to text you and call round.  Once we hear whats happening tomorrow ill see if ill be able to pop round for a coffee over next few days.  Hows the girls?


Ali - have you got rid of the flu yet?  Hows Kirsty doing?


Mathilde - lovely to hear from you to.  Hows the drugs going pre op?  Really hoping all goes well for you.


Anya - thanks for the video of Alisha, she just gets cuter by the day.  Cant wait to see her again.  


Gem - how you doing?  What stage are you at again?


Corrin - how are you keeping just now?


Revols - have you got any idea when you will be starting again?


Sorry if ive missed anyone out, its great having so many people to chat to!  Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Brellini

preciousbundle -   on the new job  

Linz7 - I doing good thanks.  I just had EC today and got 5 eggs so pretty pleased with that,   they get on with DH   tonight    I was put on long protocol despite AMH of 1.  I did question this and when i had a scan on Friday past and there were only 3 follies all less than 10mm I was not too impressed.  Everything I have read suggests I should have been on short too.  Thankfully they picked up over the weekend.  Still don't really know why they went with long but guess just have to put faith in them being professionals.  How you feeling?  Hope you aren't suffering too many side effects.  Good luck for tomorrow's scan, will be thinking of you


----------



## Gem15

Hi everyone! 
Brellini - good news on EC today   sending lots of    thoughts your way!

Linz7 - I'm good ta. Got consultation on 12th march so hoping to get a rough idea of dates to start.....or is that too optimistic?? Just glad to have appointment eventually!!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Gem xx


----------



## Gem15

Hi everyone! 
Brellini - good news on EC today   sending lots of    thoughts your way!

Linz7 - I'm good ta. Got consultation on 12th march so hoping to get a rough idea of dates to start.....or is that too optimistic?? Just glad to have appointment eventually!!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Gem xx


----------



## Gem15

Oops!! Don't know why that posted twice!!


----------



## Linz7

Hey!


Brellini - how did the phone call go this morning?    for lots of strong embies for you.  Are you feeling ok after EC?


Gem - thats great, not long to go!  Hoping they will give you a date to start within the next few months.


My scan went well today, ive got EC on Tuesday.  So really    that this is our time.


Hope everyone has a nice relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Brellini

Hi Linz, call didn't go so well this morning.  We only have one that made it through the night so in tomorrow for ET.  Trying to look at it as that one is the strong one and we only need one.   it keeps strong for us.  Feeling fine, just a bit tender when cough/laugh or get up too quick.  That is great news on your scan today, well done you    Hope all goes great for you on Tuesday, can't wait to hear how you get on.   xx


----------



## tjennym

Hi Linz - good luck with your EC tomorrow, hope they get a good number of eggies  

Brellini - I noticed your transfer went ahead on Sat too  - you and I are officially PUPO at last. Great feeling isn't it, stay positive & calm honey  

Gem - on,t a week to go for your appt petal, hang on in there x

AFM - ET went great yesterday so have had 1 top quality (embryologists words, not mine ) put back so bursting with happiness, feels amazing to have gotten this far eventually.  I have to praise the staff at NW, so far they have been great so great comfort to those of you who will have all this to come 

OTD is 17th March, the day before Mothering Sunday so   this will be my time


----------



## Brellini

Tjenny - yip went ahead.  Yaaaaaaay to being PUPO     So chuffed for your impressive 'top quality' embie hun, brilliant news    My OTD is 20th, seems like for ever already doesn't it!  

Hope everyone else has had a great weekend. xx


----------



## Linz7

Brellini - sorry to hear only one fertilised but its still great that one fertilised, hoping that your precious embie is snuggling in for a long stay xxx


Tjenny - congrats on your precious embie to!  How many days after EC did you have transfer?  Have you got some snow babies aswell?  Hoping your embie is sniggling in for a long stay to xx


AFM - got EC on Tuesday, im really not looking forward to the phone call on wednesday morning!


----------



## Brellini

Thanks Linz     embie sticks around. good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and   you get lots of juicy eggies.    

Tjenny - hope you are coping well with the first few days of the long 2ww  

AFM - decided to have the day off again, could go back today but I'm taking it easy for once. My job is a bit stressful and this is way more important.   xx


----------



## tjennym

Hi Linz - we got to blast stage. (day 5) so pleased at that but no snow babies unfortunately.  Embryologist said all 7 were looking great on day 4 but come day 5 most had arrested and others just stopped??  Our plan was always to hope for 1 good quality one which is exactly what we got plus hubby was never keen on freezing regardless of what the Pro's told him, men eh!! 

Brellini - I couldn't believe it when they said it would be 2 weeks to test, some people get to test 10 days after a blasto, just doesn't make sense.  Also, what kind of pregnancy test is that they give out, never seen that one in boots, lol x

I'm also taking until Thursday off, work is pretty stressful and I've only got one chance at this just now so giving it everything I have

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

Tjenny - it does seem to be different lengths of time for every one.  I have to wait 17 days (guess cos it was just a 2 day), feel a bit   already, guess by 20th I will be completely   lol  I know weirdest looking test i've seen!  I got an Inverness Medical clearview one.  Will definately be buying some clearblue digital nearer the time (although not too near, I can't be trusted not to test earlier!)  DH would not let me but he goes offshore 15th and me left to my own devices could be dangerous haha    Good you have til Thursday off, I'm taking it a day at a time.  Work are great when it comes to that.  Hope you are relaxing and enjoying being PUPO (love saying it haha).  This is our only go too for a while as we have to self fund and will need to come up with some more pennies if this doesn't go to plan.   this is both our times and don't need another go   xx


----------



## anyamac

Hey Guys. Just wanted to wish u all good luck and   you all get your BFP. 
Great to read NW are now taking embies to blast stage!!!

The 2ww or 17day wait it hellish....

Hugs xO


----------



## Brellini

Thanks anyamac    Sure is a nightmare, a lady on cycle buddies has renamed it the 2wn (2 week nightmare).  Thinking I'm going with that haha. 

Linz -  Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck again for EC tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## preciousbundle

Good luck Linz    

Brellini/Jen - hoping those embies are snuggling in tight      

Keir has had his settling in days at the nursery this week with his first full day being Thursday. It's great I have the chance to make sure he is settled in before I need to start work (still haven't heard from HR but thats HR departments for you!!)  
He cried a bit but I am told he cheered up when it was snack time and he got his pancake    It is hard leaving him with the nursery girls - I just hope they give him lots of attention - worried that as he is quite a content wee boy that he might get looked over as the staff may focus more on the 'high maintenance' babies! Meeting a friend for lunch on the Thursday so that will take my mind off worrying about him for a wee while   

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Linz7

Hey guys, just a wee update from myself. Had ec yesterday & got 11 eggs.  But unfortunately only 1 is suitable for transfer tomorrow. By sounds of it it's not a great one    I'm totally devastated as this is our last nhs cycle.  As you can imagine I'm not on great form today xx


----------



## Brellini

Hi Linz,  so sorry you didn't get as many as you had hoped but one is all you need hun.  I only got 1 from our 4 eggs and it isn't best quality either so I know how you feel.  Trying really hard to stay positive and remember that it must be the strong one to have made it.      

Tjenny - how are you?  How you feeling about going back to work tomorrow?

Evening to everyone else this sunny day   xx


----------



## tjennym

Hey

Linz - really sorry to hear that, as Brellini has said 1 is all we need so keep your chin up and faith in your little fighter.  Things could all change overnight and it may end up being perfect for your transfer  

Brellini - not really looking forward to work tomorrow buy hey, it'll be a short week for me  .  Guess it'll take my mind off the 2 week drag, good god, this is utter torture isn't it!  I'm now 4dp5dt, symptom wise........nothing, nada x

Gem - not long now hun, hope you're well x

 Hi to everyone else with their little bubbas, love hearing your stories as it just proves this whole process does work  

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

preciousbundle - meant to reply to your post the other day sorry.  My DS went to nursery when he was 9 months old (a couple of days a week) and he went through fazes of loving and hating it.  It is really really hard but it is nice to have some adult time and that hug and smile you get when you go to pick them up is priceless    I remember dropping him off and he was hugging my leg and breaking his heart.  Felt like the worst mummy in the world until I got outside and peaked in the window and he was giggling away and having a ball, monkies! When do you start work?

Tjenny - i was not looking forward to going back to work but I'm kind of glad I did as it is passing the time quicker and giving me something else to think about.  Think I would be driving myself   if I was home everyday of this torture (which I totally agree it is!).  I have been having some little sharp pains but don't know if that means anything, probably just everything going back to normal in there.  When I was pregnant with my DS, I didn't know until I was 6 weeks and that was only cos my AF was late so keep positive.  No symptons are not a bad thing     xx


----------



## Revols

Wow girls alot going on in here - good to see! Just want to wish you lots of luck and       and hope your not all going   on the 2ww

I called Anne Mc on wednesday and asked if we can start again in May ( amazing how quick you get in when you have to self fund) so ive still got a couple of months before starting this journey AGAIN!


----------



## preciousbundle

Linz - how did the transfer go? I wanted to log on to see how you got on with the egg collection. So hoping your little one embie is there for the long run - sometimes the embies that are not the strong ones still make it so try to hang on in there. Sending you a massive hug and lots of positive vibes - wish I could do more x x x


----------



## preciousbundle

Brellini - I had a chuckle when you said you peeked through the window to see him having a smashing time    Leaving him on Thursday was pretty bad - he howled and I nearly went back in the room - honestly I had my hand on the door handle. But all in all when I went back at 3pm (having managed to only phone the nursery once   ) they said he had had a pretty good day considering it had been a long day for him. He seemed quite happy with the staff. Still felt v strange leaving him with people I don't really know and I am not looking forward to next week but hopefully when I can start to sense he is enjoying it then it will be easier. There are lots of things going on in the nursery to occupy him! He loves seeing other wee ones. I just find it hard to think of him not getting 1 to 1 attention like he gets at home   

Start work end of March subject to the disclosure check being done by then.

Have a good weekend all. Lots of      for Brellini/Jen and Linz on the 2ww.

Revols - May isn't long away!


----------



## haggis81

Hey girls 

Hope all you guys cycling & on the 2ww are keeping well - stay positive, it does happen!!        

x
x


----------



## Linz7

Hey guys,


sorry for the delay in replying.  Was a long journey home.  We had our one very precious embie transferred on Thursday, they were happy that it was exactly how a 2 day embryo should be.  So nothing more we can do other than wait those long 17 days    and       


Anyone on the 2ww going nuts yet symptom spotting?  I looked at stuff online last night and quickly had to stop lol!


Revols - thats great news your starting again soon, really hoping this is your year xx


PB - thanks!  Hope Keir will get on good at nursery.  Not long now till new job starts!


Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, just popping on to say hi and wish the 2ww girls all the best of luck. Off to hospital on Tuesday then op on Wednesday. Should be in about 4 days so see you on the other side...

M x


----------



## Gem15

Hi everyone!
Sorry not been on much, managed to get a last minute deal to tenerife so just back from a week in the sun   thought it would do me good to get away for a bit before any treatment starts. Looking forward to my appointment tomorow....feels like it's been a long time coming!
Been catching up on everyone news, wishing you girls on 2ww all the luck in the world!!

Gem xx


----------



## stamper

Hi Everyone,

I've commented a few times in the past, but as I was on the waiting list -didn't have much to input. I do check the board regularly - so best wishes to all the girls currently on their 2ww!!!

I received a letter on Saturday, to say that we have FINALLY reached the top of the NHS waiting list!! We have an appointment early April, with plans to start after that I am assuming.

The letter says that the appointment is for screening and AMH levels. Can anyone advise of when treatment is likely to start after that? Just feels like such a long process...Will we just get blood taken and get sent home to wait on results? Will we then get another appointment to discuss start dates? Drugs and shown how to administer injections?? Just want to know for sure when it will start, so if anyone can advise how soon after AMH tests they started??

I have been feeling positive and excited whilst waiting..when the letter dropped through the door, I went from excited to an emotional wreck within the space of an hour. I kept thinking how stupid it was to get excited about an appointment, when most people can make (sometime not need to) a decision to try for a baby, and its as easy as that!! My mind boggles at the fact to most, this process is so simple. For us, it's long, hard and stressfull!!

Sorry about the negitivity, I think it finally sunk in over the weekend the extent of what we are having to go through.

Steph xx


----------



## tjenny

Hi Mathilde - Hope all goes well at the hospital - keep us posted on how it goes  

Gem - I hope you get on OK today and have asked lots of questions, remember if you have forgotten anything there are plenty of us on FF to help  

Linz - welcome to the mad PUPO club, hope you've been it enjoying it so far, LOL  

Stamper - good to see you have reached the top - how long have you been waiting?  The screening results took around 2 weeks to come back for me then an appointment was made for the following week to discuss protocol and drugs etc depending on your AMH result.  Once this has been agreed and you are on the short protocol you then start pretty much at your next period so it could potentially just be a month or 2    It was as quick as that for me.  Sorry I don't know the timelines for Long Protocol - maybe someone else can help with that?

Brellini - Hope you're bearing up petal.  Won't be long till test date for us, yippeeee.  In a way I'm getting more nervous as ignorance is bliss as they say! x  

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Well girls thats the screening and AMH bloods taken!!  
She said I just need to wait on AMH results coming back then we can get started   
DH was so funny, he had to lie down, yet again, to have his bloods taken!! On the other hand mine was pouring out all over the place, literally!! Lol
Hope everyone is doing well!

Gem xx


----------



## Brellini

Stamper - congrats on finally getting to the top of the list   One of my best friends got her letter earlier this year to tell her she was top of the list.  She had her first appointment which was bloods for screening and AMH.  She waited just 2 weeks for her results too.  She was waiting to hear what to do next then went home one night to find her pack and drugs had been delivered.  Think that was just about 4 weeks after her screening app.  She starts long protocol on her April AF.  I don't think you will have long to wait at all.  So exciting...it is daunting but just take one step at a time and celebrate getting to each stage.

Tjenny - I'm doing good, I had a lovely massage this afternoon and have had a busy weekend so time isn't dragging to much yet.  My DH goes offshore on Thursday so i think I will find this weekend will be a different story!  I agree tho that I am in blissful ignorance, able to almost believe it's still possible I guess.  You got any symptons?

Gem - Great you are a step closer    Won't be long til you join us on this mad journey.  lol at your DH, my DH isn't great but worse when watching her take mine   person that he is!

Linz - your OTD isn't far behind mine!  How you coping with the very long 17 day nightmare?

Mathilde - Good luck for your op this week  

Thanks for the well wishes everyone xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Guys

Wondering if I can join you.  Had a first failed cycle in January but was lucky enough to get 2 frosties.  After a very long wait for AF I have just started sniffing again for FET cycle, awaiting a letter with the date of the baseline scan.  DH and I busy trying to work out what to do now - to have one or 2 transferred.  Both were good grade 5 day blasts which the embriologist said she would freeze separately so we would have a choice??  Don't know whether to double our chances in one cycle or double our chances by having 2?  Someone mentioned on another thread that having 2 put back can help one to stick if that makes sense.  Does anybody have any wise words?

Ail xx


----------



## anyamac

Just wanted to say "hi" Ail! Welcome to the rollercoaster.

Would you be happy having twins? If so ask for 2. If you have any doubts go by what embryologist advise x


----------



## molly76

Linz, fingers xxx for you,meant to text you before now-never get round to it,hope you wont go too mad for the next few weeks, so tough xxxxxx         

Really need to write down ladies names when I read,never can find paper or a pen - wishing everyone well going through treatment and 2ww xxx

PB - Hope Keir is settling well into nursery, Aoife hated nursery,it was a big one she went to for one day,never settled,loves childminder though,it's a thought going back to work,but must be done I suppose!!

No other news here, busy with girlies,growing too fast,baby is four months now and Aoife is walking finally!!

Hi Anya - hope you're doing well and Alisha?

Welcome Ali also and good luck Mat - hope all goes smoothly for you xx


----------



## preciousbundle

Well done Aoife for taking those steps    Good to hear how you are getting on Molly.
We have our niece staying the weekend so I have just been food shopping for goodies for her and checking out cinema options for tomorrow evening - she always get spoilt here.
One of my close friends did IVF numerous times and is now in hospital being induced and I cannot wait to hear what she has - this will be her first very precious baby.   

How are you getting on with the 2WW Brellini, Jen, Linz?


----------



## Brellini

Sorry been AWOL not ignoring you.  Have been having a really tough time which has ended this morning in heavy fresh bleed so I know it's all over now. Totally gutted!    Don't think we will be able to afford another go anytime soon and with my AMH I need to be realistic about how long we have left so incredibly   today.

Tjenny & Linz best of luck for your OTD's, hope you get your dreams. xx


----------



## tjenny

No Brellini!  That is soooo sad, I don't know what to say honey  

Try and not think about the next steps or funding at the moment as it will only mess with your head even more.  Have some time out with your wee boy and DH. We have all been through a real crappy time over the past months    

D-day for me tomorrow and I'm totally dreading it!  I want to stay in the PUPO club as ignorance is bliss as they say.

Take care and be kind to yourself x


----------



## molly76

Brellini - so sorry to hear your news, it's gutting for you xx Really hope       that it'll work out one day for you xx

Tjenny - Good Luck for tomorrow, fingers xxx for you, it's a nerve wrecking time xx     

PB - Hope you've a great time with your niece, bet she loves the attention, great news about your friend, so lovely for her after all the treatment.

Linz - Thinking of you xx


----------



## molly76

Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## Revols

On no Brellini so sorry to hear that sending you huge  

T.Jenny know what you mean about just want to stay in the pupo club - good luck for tomorrow


Linz how you holding up?

Hope you are all well  

Were starting day 21 of May period


----------



## Gem15

Brillini- I'm so sorry to hear your news, I can only imagine how you must be feeling at the moment. Sending you big   .

Tjenny- keeping everything crossed for you tomorow! I really hope you get a positive result! Sending lots of luck your way     

Hope everyone else is doing well

Gem xx


----------



## anyamac

Brellini so gutted for you. Sending hugs! Hopefully it'll work next time. 
It's such a hard journey. Don't give up  

Jen, good luck for today. Hopefully you'll be celebrating right now.

Linz, hope Reed, Hotchner, Morgan and co are keeping your mind of things.

All great here. Molly congratulations on Aiofe walking. I bet there was plenty of bumps and tears on the way. 
Alisha is also now walking. Can do a good steady 30 steps or so.
Taking her to Fife end of this month for her first pair of Clarks lol.

Did I mention we have put house on market and are moving to Fife once it sells?
Anybody looking for a great home in the Outer Hebrides please pm me lol. 
Nhs waiting times for NW are much shorter ;-)...

X


----------



## tjennym

Morning Ladies

I've been celebrating since 6.30 this morning.  We eventually have our  

Words cannot describe how I'm feeling right now  .  Poor DH said it won't sink in until another 8mths, lol x

Good luck with the house move Anyamac, where are you thinking of in Fife, East or West.  I live in the East Neuk & wouldn't swap it fir the world! X

Revols & Gem - best of luck on your treatment.  My advice is to relax as much as possible, I know this sounds mad but it got me through this journey.

Jen x


----------



## anyamac

Oh Jen congratulations!!!! So so happy for u.
Careful today...I was so high up on the clouds the day I got my BFP I burnt my face on the oven shelf. Still got a faint scar today lol.

Now an even longer wait begins....wait for first scan, second scan, first movement and bump to show and then the arrival of Junior.
Enjoy every moment your life will never be the same once they have arrived.

Would prefer to move to East Wemyss, but Leven or Kirkcaldy area also considered.
Got family and friends in the Wemyss. Heading there end of the month for a wks holiday.

Where abouts do u live?

X

PS: are any of you on ********?  I sometimes post on the highland thread and they've just made a secret hidden ******** page. That way u an put a face to names, exchange pics and comments but it's totally private, members only.
I know some of us are already on ** (PB, Linz, Ail, Kim...)
Anybody interested in having a wee secret "rollercoaster"? If yes pm me ur ** name/email and I can add you x


----------



## Revols

Tjenny - woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo enjoy every minute of it, big hugs to you both  

Anyamac - best of luck with the house search, were in Kirkcaldy - Wemyes is lovely! as are so many other areas in Fife x


----------



## Gem15

Tjenny - wooohooo!!!!!!!!! Fabulous news!!! I'm so pleased for you    
Youll have to keep us posted with your progress! Ill try to take your advice and relax during tx, hopefuly we will be as lucky as yous  

Gem xx


----------



## molly76

Tjeeny - delighted for you big congrats     ,you'll be on   , great news xxx

Anya - Can't believe you're moving away,it'll be a huge change for you, be good you're near family, makes a difference xx You'll be busy for the next while xx


----------



## anyamac

Yeah Molly! Can't wait....
Hubby busy right now cleaning windows (in case we get a viewing).

Alisha been up since 5:20 and still on the go. She's just finished mauling a toiletroll and is rolling about the carpet. No doubt in years to come she'll be blaming the dogs lol.

Gem, added u on **. Hopefully more rollercoaster ladies will wanna join.
X


----------



## anyamac

Molly added you too....


----------



## Brellini

Thanks everyone, keeping busy today to take my mind off it.  My wonderful Mum & Dad have offered us the money to have another go so we won't hopefully have to wait long to start over.   round 2 will be our time  

Tjenny -   hun, so so chuffed for you.  Enjoy every minute of it cos it will fly by.  Hope you have a very healthy next 8 months.   xx 

Hope everyone else is good today. xx


----------



## Gem15

Aww Brillini I'm so pleased that your going to get another go at it soon  , so nice of your mum and dad! Ill keep everything crossed that next time is your time  

Gem xx


----------



## Linz7

Brellini - I am so sorry, here for you if you want to chat xxxxxx


Jen- that's fantastic news, so happy for you! 


AFM - I'm starting to freak out, never made it past day 10/11 before on fresh cycle. Today's day 9!!!


Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## molly76

Really hope it's your time Linz xxx        

Brellini - great news your folks helping you out xxx


----------



## tjennym

Hey Anyamac, I live in Lindin Lins bu have friends who live in East Weymss overlooking the sea, it's a great place to live especially for kids & dogs  . Have PM you for ** x

Brellini - that's the best news  .       it works for you x

Linz - not long to go, will say loads of   x

Thank you all for the best wishes, going to a party tonight so will need to refer to my excuse by for not drinking, lol x


----------



## Revols

Linz I have everything crossed for you toots      

Brellini thats great you will get to give it another go, just give yourself a wee bit time - you will know when your ready to jump back on the ride  

Tjen - good luck with the excuses for not drinking

We have 6 nieces/nephews for a sleep over tonight, been great fun


----------



## anyamac

Revols, did u survive the night? Wow 6!!!! I'm shattered most nights after I've put one down lol.
Suppose it doesn't help if they are up at 5 ;-)!

Brellini great news about the funding/Mum and Dad helping out.
IVF rarely works first time round. We were told when we started to be prepared to try 4times.
Luckily it was second time lucky (not including the abandoned FET)!
All crossed for you Hun.
At least you know u can fall pregnant and carry a child as you've done it before. The whole thing is just a lottery in a way between lining and embryos being spot on.

Linz, can't tell you how much I'm praying for you Hun!!!! Wish I had a magic wand or crystal ball some times.
Sending a massive Hug and praying embie is happily partying in Hotel Lindsay right now.
The constant knicker watching is torture.

Managed to get the wee secret ******** set up. Quite a few of you have already joined. If anybody else would like to be added pm me.

Happy mothers day to all the mums, mums to be and bumps to be.

Hope everybody else is ok.
X


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, just wanted to wish everyone a happy mothers day, as we are all either mums, or going to be mums one day. X .

I havent posted for a while for my own sanity but have been trying to pop in every week to check on all your progress. X Huge congratulations to you tjenny, you must be so Happy, enjoy every minute. X

Brellini so sorry it didnt work this time but yey for mums and dads, I wouldnt be doing this cycle without there generosity aswell, just praying it works, keeping my fingers crossed for your next try. X x

Linz keeping everything crossed for you too. X x x

I have my baseline this thursday 22nd and then hopefully injections begin, cant believe im within touching distance just praying with every bean of my body that im a lucky first timer, 7 years is a long time to wait. X x 

Gem how are you getting on, when do you start your spray?

I know ive missed loads of people but I will try to keep up a bit better from now on. Xx. Good luck to everyone else who is on the journey. X x


----------



## Tulip81

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting here, I've been a bit of a lurker for the past year or so and have finally plucked up the courage to post.
We've been attending ninewells for the last year or so after being referred there from the vic in Kircaldy.  I have PCOS and my DH has a low count.  I've had numerous rounds of clomid where I ovulate very sporadically, had a round of gonal f injections abandoned, more clomid and just had my ovaries drilled (no effect, no period, no ovulation).  We're on the NHS waiting list for IVF, and think we'll be at the top next year sometime, but have now saved up enough money where we're in a position to self fund a round.  We're back up to see the consultant in April so I think we'll tell him then that we want to go ahead and self fund.  My question to you lovely ladies is this.....if we self fund a cycle and it fails, do we then get put back to the bottom of the NHS waiting list or do we keep our place?
You are all such a great support to each other and reading so many positive stories has given me some hope that IVF might give us the baby that we long for.  
x x x


----------



## haggis81

Tjenny - woooo hooooo congratulations!!!! another    how exciting! Look after yourself & prepare for some exhausting weeks ahead of you!

I reached my 12weks today, had scan on fri & all looks good - was amazing to see the difference from my early scan at 7+3 to now!  Since all was good we finally had the courage to tell everyone our news, soo exciting.

Good luck to everyone else, especially Linzi - think you have the next OTD keeping everything crossed x x x


----------



## benbeculagirl

HI All

Brellini,     but great news that your folks can help out.  they can be just brillinat sometimes.  MIne are currently putting up with me and DH descending at short notice for appts.

Tjenny - Congratulations on your BFP

Linz, all fingers and toes crossed for you

wishing always - good luck with the baseline

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well  

AFM - a few days away for me and DH and a chance to get out into the hills.  Love it as being in amongst all the wild landscape and age old mountains always puts things in perspective for me.  Great weather and great walking in the mamores.  It froze on the tent last night so just hoping that this did no damage to the suprecur!!!  Had it tucked under my pioow so hopefully should be fine.  Back today to find baseline is on 3rd April so quick trip to Dundee coming up.  Its on DH's birthday so any suggestions of good places to go out for a nice romantic meal would be grand.....................

Thanks
Ail xx


----------



## Linz7

Game over girls  totally gutted.


----------



## Brellini

Linz - so so sorry hun     .  If you want to chat/rant/vent please pm me. xx

Thanks everyone for the kind words over the weekend, I am still gutted but trying to stay busy to distract me.  xx


----------



## tjennym

Aw Linz - I'm so gutted for you.  Sending massive  . Be kind to yourself x

Ail - great new about baseline scan coming up, especially around DH b'day  . Good fish restaurant in Dundee called The Blue Marlin down by the Quayside, we often went there whilst visiting NW.  Can't believe NW far you have to travel!  

Haggis - can't believe that's you at 12 wks already  , it's gone so quick!!  I've got my heartbeat scan 2nd April & cannot wait  

Tulip - sorry I can't help out there. We were NHS founded & thankfully didn't need to self fund.

Loving the new ** page, it's great putting faces to you all x


----------



## Revols

Hi Tulip - im not sure how it works either, you would think they would just keep you on the list - maybe give Anne Mc a call and see where on the list you are and ask her what would happen, I think there always happy to answer questions. Good luck  

Haggis -omg 12 weeks already thats fab, so glad you have been able to share it with others now xxx

Lisa - im gutted for you   sending you a huge   and i would swear but FF does not let you do that


----------



## preciousbundle

Jenny - YEAH congratulations bet you cannot wait for the first scan


----------



## preciousbundle

Brellini - sorry it didn't work this time around and that's great your parents will fund another cycle   

Linz - oh honey you have had such a hard time of it with the IVF. I am really so very sorry it hasn't worked. I wish there was something else I could say. I so hope you can try again


----------



## benbeculagirl

Linz - So gutted to hear your news    .


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all.

Sorry for delay in post. Wanted to get on top of what's been happening with you all. What a mixed bag of news to come back to.

Linz and Brellini, I am so so so sorry to hear things didn't work out. Sending you both massive hugs and thoughts. Hope you're taking it easy, being kind to yourselves and that it's getting a bit easier every day. 

Tjenny, huge congratulations. Lovely to hear the good news. Helps us all to remember that it does happen. Hope you're keeping well and staying on cloud 9. 

Haggis, so pleased to hear about your scan. Bet it's been wonderful sharing your news. Hope you're also taking it easy.

Hi Revols, exciting to hear that you'll be starting again in May  I really really hope this is your time.  you've kept so strong throughout everything and it's really helped me to journey alongside you.

Benbecula girl, hope everything going well with you - good luck with your scan.


----------



## Mathilde

Oops, must have posted

Tulip, any further news on starting? We self-funded last time ad I think we stayed on the waiting list.

Wishing- your san today went well and you're good to go. 
Gem, any idea when your results will be through? Good luck to you too.
Hi Stamper - exciting that you'll soon be at your appointment. Hope you're not too crazy with the wait. 

Hi to all the mums, pb, Ali, Molly and Anya - hope all goes well with the move preparation. 
Hi to anyone I've missed. 

AFM was in nw tues to Friday with op on wednesday. Was absoluty petrified beforehand. All the (routine) talk of risks of surgery led me to get myself totally convinced that theyd need to do an emergency hysterectomy. But surgery went to plan. They were able to do keyhole surgery. Removing main fibroids and 2 littler ones in a 3 hour op. 
I seem to be recovering v well and haven't had too much pain at all.  Feeling a bit bored of tv but not minding having an excuse for no housework! DH has been lovely and fab friends have provided v yummy things to eat.

So now i feel a bit more up to speed will try to pop on more often!

Love
Mat
X


----------



## Mathilde

Just noticing all my typos - wishingalways, HOPING your scan went well today!


----------



## Revols

Mat - great to hear from you and im glad the op went to plan and your getting looked after   do you have to go for a follow up appointment? xx


----------



## Tulip81

Hi girls, thanks for the advice. Phoned Anne and got the shock of my life...turns out we'll be at the top around September this year!! Can't believe it! That'll be less than 2 yrs since we went on the list and we were told 3 yrs. When we saw dr Kini in Nov he said March next year so they must be working fast!! We're just going to wait and try to get super healthy in the mean time. Anything we should be doing do u think? Think I'll start going back to acupuncture as I've heard good things about doing it before or alongside IVF. Did it for a while last year to see if it would give me my periods back but I stopped going as it didn't seem to be doing anything and was v expensive! 
Sorry this post is all about me, will spend some time reading through the posts to 'get to know' everyone. Hope everyone is ok. 
X x


----------



## wishingalways

Just nipping on before bed, totally shattered, up early this morning to make the hour trip for our baseline scan..... It was perfect, ovaries looked good, No cysts and linning nice and thin, so it the first injection tomorrow.... Cant believe its happening.  

My husband after the appointment and we had just got in car, turned to me and said.... this is actually all becoming very real.  I could have cried.  Roll on the next 10 days.

Hope everyone is well.
xxxxx


----------



## Revols

Wishing - thats great, it is so exciting to come away with the drug bag, good luck woth the injections x

Tulip - wow bet your glad you called!


----------



## molly76

Wishing always - great news about the scan, hope the next 10 days go well, it is exciting xxx     

Linz and Brellini - massive massive      to you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Math - So relieved the op went well, it must have been so anxious for you, hope you're recovery goes well, enjoy being pampered and watching TV xxx

Revols - Hope you are well xxx

Tulip - Welcome, good news about the waiting list, you must be delighted. I know the acupuncture is expensive, I did it before IVF, during and after for morning sickness!! Sometimes I thought why am I doing this but continued with it, but do what you feel is right, I know plenty folk that didn't and IUI/IVF worked for them also xxx

Haggis - Hope you are feeling well, there is such a difference from 6/7 week scan to 12 week scan - like a proper little person xx

Jen - How are you keeping? Counting days to scan?

Hi to Benbecgirl, Anya, PB and Ali - hope you're all well xx

All ok with me, had a bad start of week with Aoife - had a convulsion when we were in the car driving,total panic,had to be taken to NW by ambulance and kept for one night,she's fine now - had a very high temp despite calpol - will need to keep an eye on her in future with a high temp and add in brufen, I felt so terrible as had been so impatient with her earlier as she was so aggitated and I could n't seem to pacify her,so feel really guilty!!  Luckily Allan managed to get off the rigs that evening and got to Dundee for 10pm,never a dull moment.
Better head and do some work!!!
Have a good weekend ladies - sorry if I missed anyone xxx


----------



## Gem15

Hi girls!
Sorry not been on much! Been busy planing my best friends baby shower for today. All went well but I found it a bit harder than I thought I would. I'm so happy for her but I can't help wishing it was me! 
Mat - not sure when to expect my results, its been 2 weeks so hopefuly not too much longer. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!  

Gem xx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Hi everyone,

I'm fairly new to the site, got my first appointment at Ninewells at the end of May so I'd love to join in the chat.

Still ttc naturally at the moment, don't yet know what is wrong. Got my day 28 blood tests on Wednesday at the GP.  

Hope everyones ok.

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## Revols

Hi Scotgirl - welcome x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey All

Hi Scotgirl and Welcome

Wishingalways - hope stimming is going well, how are you finding the injections

Molly - what a scare, hope all is well now 

Tulip - what great news, its really not that long.

Hi to everyone else

AFM - not much to report really, still sniffing away.  As the diet seems to have gone to pot, I am making do with trying to eat healthily but not stressing over the odd cuppa and biscuit and I've got back into the excerise instead.  Good weather helps.  Lots of cycling and hillwalking - as these are 2 of my favourite things and I guess because its 2nd time around I'm feeling a lot less wound up and far more relaxed this time.  Can only be a good thing.  hopefully it counteracts the odd glass of wine etc.  On a more bummer of a note, for my last Tx I was given medical leave (I work for NHS) but they have said they won't do it again, so am now trying frantically to juggle holidays (for that read cancel a week to visit the MIL so I can go to Dundee instead.  Bummer - but at least the MIL knows all about the Tx and is understanding,  She says she would much rather be a granny )
Oh well sniffing alarm has just gone off so hope everyone is well and roll on Baseline next week

Ail


----------



## Gem15

Hi ladies!  
Wondering if any of you can help. How long did you have to wait for your AMH bloods to come back? just so I know how long to leave it before chasing them  . I wouldn't normally bother so much but just with our last appointment letter going missing in the post I don't want to leave it too long before checking!
Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine!
Gem xx


----------



## tjennym

Sorry I've been absent for a bit, things haven't been going too great  

We lost the baby yesterday after a week of heartache not knowing what was happening.  I had to go to a&e last Wednesday night due to severe abdominal & back pain but they couldn't see any reason for it do sent me on my way within spot to the early pregnancy clinic at he vic the next day.  They couldn't find any sign of the baby in my womb, my hcg was up at 1742 so was definitely pregnant & it wasn't in my tubes so couldn't be eptopic - they just thought it was too early to see anything so an appt was made to go back yesterday.

Yesterday was the worst day of my life as they found the baby in my cervix after about 20mins & 3 sonographer.  This type Of miscarriage is extremely rare plus it was so strange that I hadn't had the pains or any sign of bleeding which they would have expected.  I was admitted to the gynae ward straight away, they look at my cervix & could see the baby just at the tip so had to have it removed.  Me & DH were in bits  

At this moment in time I can't think of anymore treatment but I will get back on that rollercooaster once I am strong again.  It did work for me but wasn't meant to be with this baby so I am not giving up.

Thank you all for your support along the way and the very best of luck to you all

I haven't posted this on ** as I don't want anyone to know, only close family & friends knew we were having treatment

Jen x


----------



## Scotgirl28

Oh Jen, that is awful. So sorry for your loss.  

We are all here for you on FF.   

Take care of yourself,
Kirsty.xx


----------



## Brellini

Tjenny - hun I am so so sorry, what awful heartbreaking news    You and DH must be absolutely devastated, I can't imagine how terrible yesterday and everyday at the moment must be right now.  Be kind to yourselves and look after each other.     xx


----------



## wishingalways

I am so so sorry tjenny, I know words wont make much difference but we are all here for you. xxx  Try to stay positive this is not the end of the road, I know thats easier said than done.  BIG HUGS. xx

Had my 8 day scan today, little disappointed but also deep down expected a slower response with an amh of 5. I have 2 follicles on left measuring 10mm and another 5 smaller ones she didnt measure and 2 follicle on the right measuring 10mm with another smaller one.  Im going back monday for another scan, praying they grow over the weekend.  On the plus side my linning was great at 8.4mm.  Has anyone else been at the same stage at day 8 and how many follicles, eggs did you get. 

Im off back to work for 4hours then off for two weeks. X x

hope everyone is having a good day.

Also do you just get 1egg from one follicle?


----------



## benbeculagirl

Jen - Many many   , I know nothing we can say can lessen this for you, but know you are both in our thoughts right now

Wishingalways - can't quite remember what day my scan was at last time but I only had 4 of measurable size 10-12 mm and 6-8 smaller ones.  Ended up with 6 collected, 5 fertilised.  I do remember they all seemed to put on a bit of a growth spurt towards the end.  Fingers crossed for you

Gem - sorry can't remember how long I waited, but seem to remember that when the results came I was surprised as they were quicker than I'd been led to expect.

Hi Everyone else - hope you're well.  SPent today sorting out ferries for our quick trip down on Tues.

Ail xx


----------



## Revols

Oh Jen im soooo sorry huge hugs to you both -   I know at the moment you wont feel like even thinking about tx just take your time toots and you will know when you are ready. Be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi ladies.
I think I posted on here a while back with this question. I'm hoping someone can help me out or put me in the right direction. I'm just wondering what the donor sperm situation is like at ninewells? We were at ERI and they currently don't have any sperm donors and my area either refers you to ninewells or ERI.
Thanks Donna. Xx


----------



## Revols

Hi Donna sorry cant answer that question, maybe it you speak to ************** she might be able to help 01382 632111 or [email protected]  good luck x


----------



## molly76

Hi Jen - Hugs to you and your DH, don't give up xxxxx   Take some time out, nothing anyone can say to make things better, thinking of you both xxxxx

Hi Donna - Welcome, can't answer your question, Anne is the best woman to do that as Revols said xx

Wishing Always - Hope treatment is going well, my treatment IVF was a disaster, took 12 weeks for me to get to egg collection, had to take tablets 3 times to shed lining as so thick!! Only got 3 eggs after all that time, all fertilised, one stopped progressing, put 2 back - they thought it very unlikely for it to work but thank goodness it did that time,I think it's one egg per follicle - a lot to get head around? Was your scan today? Hope things looking better xxx 

Hi Revols, Scotgirl/ Kirsty,Brellini,Gem, Linz xxxx


----------



## Revols

Wishing - how did the scan go on Monday - hope all good x


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, just to update... went back monday and they had grown but not as much as I had hoped, I had 2 x 15mm, 2 x 13mm and 1 x 12mm.  There were also 4 at 10mm.  The nurse said two had to get to 18mm by wednesday to proceed so as you can imagine have been on tender hooks, also my linning on monday was 14mm.

Went in for scan at 8.40 and to my huge relief I now have 1 x 19mm, 1 x18mm, 3x 16mm, 2 x 15mm and about 2/3 at 12mm. Mm my linning is perfect at 14.2mm.  I was so nervous and the nurse was lovely she measured the left ones and the 18mm one was just and no more and after measuring those went over to the right and the big one was popping right out at me and she said "thats the one" in a really nice way, the smile on my face was huge.  Its taken what feels like forever but finally we will be taking trigger shot tonight and in for collection on friday.

They have given me the option of two things for egg collection and dont know what to choose.  The first is to just have a patient controlled pump for painkillers and watch the whole process or I can have an infusion of sedation and painkillers through a drip.  I dont have loads and loads of eggs and so far have not had any real pain, I also love seeing everything and I am in no way squeemish so think I might opt for no sedation but on the other hand think I may aswell just relax, I dont want to be away with the faries though.  Any thoughts, has anyone done it with just painkillers?


----------



## XXDDxx

Hey. Just wanted to say I was sedated and had pain relief and I was very aware of what was going on I think the pain snapped me out of it, I think I was out of it to begin with. To me it was very sore still but didn't last long at all. Xxxx


----------



## Brellini

Hey everyone, I'm back...I have pulled myself together after our BFN and we had our follow up appointment yesterday.  Dr Kini has advised of a few changes for next attempt so we will be doing flare protocol and freezing some   for a back up.  We are going to do few months of DHEA and coenzyme q 200mg first see if that helps and hope to go again in Jun/Jul.  Does anyone have any experience of these supplements?   this is our time.

wishingalways - yaaay you are so close now    I had the infusion as the nurse had noted that I had a high left ovary so they would need to do a bit of pushing to get there and I might be in pain and I don't remember a thing until I came out!  Guess everyone is different.

Love to all xx


----------



## XXDDxx

Just wanted to add I think I have a high tolerance to pain relief, I had morphine at the hosp once and it didn't really affect me that much. I took tramadol for painful periods and o think that's y. So every1 is different. Xxxxx


----------



## tjennym

Wishingalways - that's fab news about your follies, you get get some nice juicy eggs from them!  I want for full sedation & wad aware of what was going on until near the end when I fell asleep.  When I came round shortly after I then went on my way after an hour wait so it's nothing to worry about.  Good luck hun  

Brellini - great news they are going all out to make a difference to your next cycle, sorry I don't know anything about those supplements, what are these for?  I'm waiting on my review appt to come through - how long did you have to wait  

Had review at the EPC in the Vic today & it turns out pregnancy ended up being an early eptopic not in my cervix after all!!  What they removed was some tissue with bacteria (how that got there no-one knows) will ask more q's at NW.  I've just been so, so bloody unlucky but at least there's no long term damage & they said I should still be able to have a healthy pregnancy  

Taking a few months off but will have some fun again trying au naturale as I've missed my hubby! 

Hope everyone else is well

Jen x


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks everyone, I'm still in two minds about what to choose.... why do they give you the bloody choice, I was quite happy to have sedation if they said that was how everyone does it but now i dont know... too many decisions im driving myself   and then I have to decide one or two.... 

Thats great news bellini that they are going to tweek it next time and that your still staying positive. I dont know much about those supplements but have heard of them before, they get mentioned alot on other fertility forums.  Anything is worth a try i would say, it cant do any harm.

I am having another dilema as well.  I have been having acupuncture for about 6 months in preperation for the IVF and she has been great but its just bloody typical she is off for 5 days over easter weekend and when is my EC friday and my transfer will probably be Easter Monday.  She has given me the numbers of other acupuncturist but I dont know whether to phone them or not... surely they dont know anything about me but is it best to just leave it until say tuesday or try to get someone.  My acupuncturist said that she would usually give me a session within 24 hrs before egg transfer and within 24 hours after egg transfer and she is going to be away for both!


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls  

Tjenny - I'm so sorry Hun, I hope you're ok and that they sort things out at NW for you really soon   

Was wondering - I'm due to start sniffing around the middle of May, just waiting for april's AF! Anyone else due to start around that time?! 

Xxx

Ps Wishing always - I've had sedation for something else before and it was fab, was awake but hardly remember anything x


----------



## Revols

Wishing - great stuff about taking your trigger shot - best of luck for EC , ive been knocked out each time because I decided we see enough of this whole process and I like the woozey feeling when I wake up hahha  

Jen - good to hear from you, you will know when you want to try again - enjoy you and hubby time  

Brellini - thats great you are going to try something different next time round sorry I dont know anything about them tho.  

benbeculagirl - hows the sniffing going?  

Linz - how you doing toots  

Math - have you had a follow up yet? hope you are keeping  well  

Fairypants - Best of luck, Im starting on my May period so will be about month behind you. Starting to wish it was sooner but my d/h going on a golf holiday and I kind of need him around hahaah


----------



## Brellini

Tjenny, hey hun.  How are you doing?  Sounds like you have just been so unlucky indeed.    Hope you get some answers at your follow up.  The DHEA is to improve egg quality although they don't necessarily know if there was anything wrong with them.  Due to self funding we will only have this and maybe one more go so worth trying.  Coenzyme q is apparently an antioxidant that might help with DH sperm motility/quality.  We'll give anything a bash!  I had a phone appointment for the follow up as we are a bit away.  It was suppose to be 16th April (so about a month) but they phoned on Monday to say they had a cancellation if I wanted to bring it forward.  Also, I did ask for appointment when I phoned in to confirm BFN on OTD and was given it there and then so don't know if you have to wait longer for it to go through the normal channels.

Wishingalways - sorry I'm not having accupuncture so I don't know what to suggest.

Fairypants & Revols - good luck for your upcoming tx's


----------



## Gem15

Hi everyone  

Wishingalways-great news about your follies, you must be so pleased, another step closer!

Brellini-good to hear they are trying something different, fingers crossed next time is your time! 

Jen-glad you are doing okay and that there is no lasting damage! Enjoy the practising with hubby 

Fairypants & Revols - hopefuly ill be joining yous on the journey round about the same time! Good luck to you both 

Hope everyone else is doing fine!

AFM-still waiting on my results....can't wait to get started now!!

Gem xx


----------



## stamper

Hi Folks,

Sorry I haven't been on in a few weeks, and seems like a lot has been going on, so havent caught up to do personals. 

Good luck to those currently going through tx, and   to those who have been unsuccessful. I hope you are all doing well, staying strong and positive.

AFM - I finally had my appoinment for screening and AMH yesterday after just over 2 years on the waiting list. Nurse advised us that can take between 4-6 weeks for these to come back as they send them away in batches. 

She said as soon as they are back and signed off by consultant, we will receive our pack of drugs in the post!!   

So hoping to get started on my May period.

Steph XxX


----------



## tjennym

Hey Brellini - NW confused us when they sent a letter detailing the last cycle of how many eggs, date of transfer etc but the reason for treatment was down as "? Male factor".  This is news to us as we were always under the "unexplained umbrella" so got a few Q's to ask as poor DH is worried now  

I also want to Q my eggs as we had 11 collected, 7 fertilised but only 1 blast in the end, all 6 failed at day 5??  I didn't question at the time as I was so excited in getting a top quality which did work but feel I need the answers too.

Like you we are now self funding as we were only granted 2 NHS attempts & the waiting list is now at 3 yrs, good god, I'll be collecting my pension by the time that comes round, lol.  Parents are helping out so we giving this everything we have.

Wishing - I did acu but was able to get her at the right time.  I wouldn't worry about it though as loads of people don't have it & still get BFP  

Gem & Stamper - it won't be long Luvies, hang in there  

Fairypants & Revols - waiting to start is the hardest thing ever.  In fact even when you start there is even more waiting.  I wish there was some kind of recognition reward for patience given what us girls go through, lol x

Hope everyone has a great Easter break x


----------



## Gem15

Hi steph!
I'm also waiting on my results before getting started! Is that what happens then, do they just send out your drugs once the results are back? She didn't really explain that bit to us! 
Hopefuly we will be starting about the same time then  
Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Revols - good luck with your treatment, not long to go!!

Brellini - hopefully you'll start your treatment soon too, lots of  

Tjenny - You're soo right - I am THE most impatient person ever, I want everything done yesterday! We should hold our own wee awards ceremony lol  

Gem - We recieved an invoice a few days ago, paid it, then received a pack which has a wee diary in it to note down all your appointments, and the consent forms etc which we've to take back to the baseline scan appt (I think - will have to double check!) Haven't yet received any drugs but the info pack said we would, and to make sure I have them in time for next AF, and I've to start taking them 21 days later. 

xxx

PS- Lisa, on the ** page


----------



## Gem15

Thanks fairypants, that helps 
Oh, and I've just replied to your message on **!  
That'll be nearly 4weeks since my bloods so hopefuly won't have to wait too much longer for results 

Gem xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

HI Girls

Quick post - Iwrote one on the day but it seems to have disappeared 

Back from Dundee now - Baseline went well, lining so thin the nurse had difficulty seeing it.  Very relieved after last time.  Now on Progynova tabs and progress scan on Fri 13th.  Glad I'm not superstitious   It will actually be really good as it means we can have a weekend away too.....Long chat with embriologist and currently thinking that assuming they defrost we'll just have one put back. Probably have changed our minds by next week 

WIshing always - in the bumf I was given it said about the two options and like you I'm quite interested in what was going on and was going to opt for the pt controlled pump.  But when I got to ninewells on the day I wasn't given any option just told the anaesthatist was going to come round and prep me.  In the end I quite enjoyed being sedated as I hadn't slept well for a couple of nights before and this just knocked me out, did't feel a thing.

Hi everyone else hope you are all doing well

Ail  (aileen on **)


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all.

Just wanted to say to Jen, so so sorry about your news. Hope you get some more info about what happened.
We also got the male factor surprise although dh's guys rallied and were up to speed at first ivf.

Wishing - I've always been knocked out. Toast aterwards is best toast ever! (due to relief rather than toasting skills).
I did regular acu. First ivf I did acu after et but couldn't face going in early and having it before. Second ivf I didn't do it at all on the day and did get bfp.

Hope everyone doing ok.
Review appt for us at the end of the month.  
M x


----------



## wishingalways

Mathilde you are so right... that toast was the best toast ever.    

Well phone call on sat morning out of the 10 eggs, 7 had fertilised and they told me that transfer would be wed at 11am unless I here from them sooner.  So far so good, no phone call this morning so hoping they are still growing.  Trying to prepare myself for how many will be there on Wednesday and still trying to persuade myself to have 1 embie put back and not 2 as my heart says put in two but my head says 1. 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely easter monday.... I just want it to be Wednesday, a little bored and cant think of what to do other than ironing.


----------



## Elf84

Hiya,

wish I had found this thread when I was at Ninewells. I very luckily fell pg on our first IVF cycle and am 10 weeks now.

I'm really only posting because I noticed your comment wishingalways about how many embryos to put back.  Go with your gut instinct.

Because of out age we were only given the option of one until we arrived for our et and were told we had no embies suitable for freezing. We were given about 2 mins to decided whether to go with one or two. (one wasn't as good quality)  I had a big wobble because it was unexpected but went with 2 amd we are so glad.

At our 7 week scan we were found to have one healthy baby and one which had implanted but not taken. We will never know which was which.

Although had we not been in the position of having to make that choice I would have went with one but on our drive to dundee that day something was really telling me to go with two if I was given the choice.

Sometimes you have to go with your heart.  I felt the embroyligist was annoyed we went with 2 but when I told dh this he said I was bring daft.  They just advocate one embie so much you feel a bit of a traitor if you go against them!

Wishing you well for your et

Xx


----------



## Revols

Elf congrats on your bfp.
Wishing thats great Ive got all crossed for you for wenesday, ps did you get knocked out or stay awake?


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks elf84 it really is a hard decision.... I still have no clue what to do.... its driving me mad.  
One minute Im sure 1, then the next 2 and the next 1 and then the next 2, then 1 again... you get the picture

I had ec on friday, 7 have fertilised and we were told on sat that our transfer will be on wed at 11am. They are trying to take as many to 5 days as possible.

Other than knowing they have fertilised the day after ec, I have no idea as of tonight how many are still there and we wont get to know until wed when we arrive at the clinic.

THe embryologist said that if we get some to a 5 day blast they will highly recommend transferring 1. I am 32 and have an 8 year old son with a previous partner so they say the chances of success are high. He told me to go and read the cochrane report which gives conscise evidence into studies carried out and it clearly states that there are the same chances of success for a single transfer to a double when you take into account a fresh single transfer along with a frozen one.

The trouble is we are paying for this privately and he also said if they get them to 5 day it is better chance of success but also lowers the chance of having some to freeze.

I am thinking right now that if they have some to freeze i will go with one, but if not 2, but then i change my mind and want the best chance of success this time around.

What is everyone elses opinion.

I also would not know if I could forgive myself if I fell with twins but there was something wrong with one of them, or both, I would blame myself. But if it didnt work I would kick myself for not having 2 put back in.

This has been a very long 7 year journey and I dont know if I can go through the IVF process again, although I know i will force myself to.

sorry folks I really am going mad with a capital M         

Revols - I was not given the choice in the end.  The doctor said because this was not her normal day to day procedure she wanted me to be sedated and as it turned out it was more like a light general.... still feeling tired and sore after 3 days but on the mend slowly.


----------



## Elf84

You certainly sound like you have a lot to think about. This whole IVF thing certainly drives you mad!


Hopefully when you are put on the spot at the clinic you'll know what to do.  That is my one criticism of the clinic, I would have really appreciated knowing how embies were doing.  It would definately help put minds at ease. 

Xx


----------



## Gem15

Wishing-great news about your follies   keeping everything crossed for you for wed! You will make the right decision for you at the time, go with your heart   did you feel anything during ec then if it was only a light sedation??

Gem xx


----------



## wishingalways

I know i will know when the time comes, its just pulling me backwards and forwards at the mo.

I didnt feel or was aware of a thing.  Got wheeled into the room on the bed, she put the pre medication meant to take the edge of down the cannula and then popped an oxygen mask on and boom, I was waking up in the recovery bay.  The nurse did say that it was more like a light general anaesthetic that I had because she was not the usual doctor and obviously wanted us totally out of it.  It was fine though, just taking a few days to get over it, still feeling tired.

Any news on your results yet. x


----------



## Gem15

Na, no news on results yet.....still waiting patiently!!


----------



## stamper

Hi Gem, yeah looks like we could be cycle buddies! No sign of your results yet? This hanging around waiting is sooo frustrating!

Wishingalwayd- good luck for et tomorrow, I'm sure the decision will be much easier once ur in there an no exactly how all your embs are getting on! 

Steph xx


----------



## Revols

Hope all goes well today wishing


----------



## Gem15

Steph - nope no results yet! Hopefuly we won't have to wait much longer eh  

Wishing - hope et went okay today! 

Gem xx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone... well im officially carrying two little embryos on board the mothership     they start burrowing in.

It was a really tough call in the end.  Out of the 7 that had fertilised, all looked great on day 3 but by today 3 had started to breakdown so that left 4.  The good news was we had 1 really good one and 3 not so good but still okay.  They didnt quite meet the freeze criteria at that time we were in there but the embryologist said they would leave it a couple of hours and then freeze them if we wanted.  We talked over everything and he was really good and because the ones we were freezing were not gauranteed to meet the freeze grade we opted for two.

Really happy and comfortable with the decision in the end and now the 2ww begins.

The hardest part of today other than deciding on 1 or 2 was having a full bladder.  Appointment was at 11am by 10.30 my bladder was full and needed the toilet, they didnt call us until about 11.25 by then i was in agony, but the results took the thought away and by the time we were getting changed to go in at 12 I had to go and let a little out.  The nurse said even with some out it was pretty darn full.  Was so relieved when i could finally go.  

I was expecting to be left lying for 15 minutes but I was straight up and dressed and back on our way home.

So happy and excited


----------



## Revols

wooohoooo Wishing now the   starts


----------



## Gem15

Fab news wishing   
Ill      that they hold on tight for you!

Gem xx


----------



## Nicola22

i just wanted to nip in and say a massive good luck 
are you being treated at ninewells?

I am just about to start my first round of ICSI on my next period - can't wait!

hope everything goes well for you 
Nicolax


----------



## wishingalways

Welcome nicola.  Im a nichola too.  

Yep I live in fife and we have been travelling to ninewells for treatment, fingers crossed the next time back will be for my 7 week scan. X x

Its goes so fast when you start, it doesnt feel like it but then all of a sudden 3 weeks have passed.  From starting to egg transfer took 6 weeks. X x. Good luck. X x


----------



## molly76

Best Wishes to you Wishing always xx


----------



## fairypants

Hello everyone, 

Wishing Always -  I'm    that they hold on tight too - lots of love!! 

Nicola22 - I'm starting on my next one too!

My drugs came yesterday - woohoo! I have never been so excited (or excited at all) about getting a period lol! All going to plan, should start counting down my 21 days in the next couple of weeks but knowing me I'll end up having one of my random months where I don't get one!

I started acupuncture last week and am going to go weekly until after 2ww I think unless I'm told otherwise - has anyone asked at Ninewells about preparing themselves for treatment? Scrolling through this site and through a few others, I found a lot of comments about other fertility clinics suggesting acupuncture, certain things in the diet and supplements etc but they've not mentioned anything at all other than folic acid? Think my DH mighth think I'm being a bit crazy (and I prob am) but have been taking a few different supplements and changed my diet a bit, guess it can't hurt though?!

xxx


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - thats exciting news bout your drugs!!!   I'm still waiting on results 
Didn't ask at hospital bout what to do before treatment but like you have read what others say. I'm taking pregnacare vitamins and have stopped drinking, I know I don't need to but I just want to give it the best shot possible! 

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi Gem,

Can't wait!! They don't tell you all that much though do they? I'm taking the pregnacare conception ones too, co-enzyme Q10, loads of ferrous sulphate (anaemic) and am drinking some weird teas instead of the usual tetley! At least we'll be a bit healthier  

I'm sure your results will come soon, feels like forever though eh? Did you send an email to chase them up? 

xx


----------



## Gem15

Yeah sent an email to anne last wk, she just emailed back saying that they can take at least four weeks!  I just need to learn to be patient! Lol
I'm trying to be quite healthy with what I'm eating too but the past couple of weeks I've fallen off the wagon a bit!! Ill get back on it soon (i say as I munch into some choc!!)  

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Nothing wrong with a bit of chocolate now and then (ok...every day in my case!) That should just about be your 4 weeks up I think?! Everything's pretty quick after that   xx


----------



## Gem15

Yeah it'll be 5weeks on monday. Does everyone start D/R on day 21 of af or does it depend what protocol you are on? X


----------



## fairypants

I'm not sure, they sent me the info pack which is basically the same as the one we got when we went for our consultation, and a letter saying once the invoice was paid we'd be sent drugs for DR and to begin taking  these on Day 21 of the cycle, also to phone Anne when AF starts so she can arrange an appointment for baseline scan, but no mention of what protocol we were on! I presume its short protocol? 
I'm going to read through all the stuff again in a min - actually had a nightmare a couple of nights ago, started taking the drugs on the wrong day and forgot to turn up for my scan, woke up and was in a real panic for a couple of mins until I realsied I'd been dreaming!!


----------



## Gem15

God thats horrible when that happens eh! You wake up and it seems so real! I'm sure that def won't happen now!  
Like you say, they don't give you much info do they. Ill wait and see what my letter says! What date are you roughly expecting to start do you think? X


----------



## fairypants

Last one started 21st March so hopefully if it's on time (sometimes my cycles are really long) then it should be 11th May-ish!!


----------



## Gem15

Not long at all eh!!   my cycle is the same, some months 28 days other months 39!! Theres  just no telling! X


----------



## althorley

Hi every1,

Me and my dh have been waitn 18 mnths 2 have donar egg ivf and ive been told we might need 2 wait anothr 2 years due to lack of donars. Regreat sayn tht i would go with a donar and should of just waited and had a last try with my own eggs. Oh well looks like i might have 2 go bk abroad. Babydust to all.xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Hi Althorley and Nicola  

Congrats Wishing - all fingers crossed and poritive thoughts being sent your way

AFM - just back from Dundee.  Progress scan went very well, which gave us a bit of a surprise, hav egot used to being told we might need to wait a little longer.   So ET on Fri 20th assuming they thaw!!  Still debating the 1/2 back issue, both DH and I swing, have now decided to wait until the phone call on Friday then go with our gut reaction.

Hope all are well

Ail xx


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, can I ask some advice.  Does ninewells acu keep you on the progesterone up until the end of the first trimester.  It appears alot of clinics including UK ones do just to be safe.  I have been worried about it because my day 21 progesterone test when we were having bloods done a while back came back as 30 which is on the low side so Im worried that after my test day 25/04/12 I wont be using the progesterone anymore and my levels will be too low.    Does the clinic even do a test or do they just hope your body has made enough of it. ? and hope for the best.


----------



## Elf84

Hiya, I was only on the crinone gel until my otd and my progestorone level wasn't checked.  I think some clinics believe you will be able to support yourself by then but its always worth giving them a call, especially if you have evidence of low progesterone levels previously.

I have to say I was paranoid it was the gel that was making everything work and hated coming off it but, fingers crossed, everything was, and is fine 
xx


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks elf, can you remember what your day 21 progesterone levels were when tested.  If someone else has the same levels and was fine then that would make me feel better but i just dont want it to afftect anything.  I always feel like the NHS really dont care that much as long as you are within normal ranges and they said that my level was within normal ranges at 30 but when i did the research that is the lower lower end and could explain why i have not concieved in the past.


----------



## Elf84

I really can't remember, I only had my levels checked once about 4 years ago!

I agree with lack of nhs care, my thyroid has been on the verge of being underactive for a while but no-one felt it important to check throughout my treatment.  As it turns out, my thyroid did turn underactive, either from all of the drugs and fluctuating hormones or in early pregnancy.

My gp picked it up at 6 weeks and is trying to stabilize it, but I just wish it had been monitored better or that I had insisted it was.

Xx


----------



## tjennym

Welcome on board Nicola & Althorley  

Best wishes to Wishingalways - hope your little embabay's are snuggling right in  . I also stopped the progesterone on OTD and was concerned about this as I also had low progesterone, can't remember what it was though.  My link g has always been on the thin side on each scan but they never seem too concerned like me but sine I'm paying private on next shot I want to make sure I get the best chance possible.

AFM - just back from a fabulous hol with DH which was soooooo needed.  Got my review appt 29/5 which is ages away but I want my body to get back to a healthy stage again before trying so using this time to relax with acupuncture again and healthy diet.

Brellini - when are you trying again, I think I'll be around July?

Best wishes to everyone else and thanks for all the lovely messages, they have really helped so I really appreciate you sending your kind words  

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

Hi all, hope everyone is good.  

Tjenny - welcome back hun, you are sounding a little more posititve which is great to hear.  Glad you had a lovely holiday, just what you both needed I bet.  We are going again in June or July, would like to hold off til July to give us a bit longer on the new vitamins and to be a bit healtier but as we will be doing short protocol this time we need to work around when DH is home which makes it a lot more difficult to schedule.  As my AMH is so low too we can't risk waiting too long either.  End of May will soon come round, will give you enough time to get a list of questions at the ready!

 wishingalways, hope the awful 2 week nightmare isnt driving you too mad!  

 for friday benbeculagirl

Gem15 -  hope you get you results soon,  I had to pester them for mine, they took 7 weeks in all but that was during the closures last year so maybe that delayed them too.  The waiting is a nightmare isn't it!

fairypants - sounds to me that you are on long protocol.  From what I understand long protocol is when you start DR on day 21, short is when you start on day 1.  Hope that helps  

xx


----------



## tjennym

Thanks Brellini - end of may isn't long & I'm getting to be an expert at this waiting game, lol x.  It's Dr Kini we are seeing this time (Dr Kay the last time ) so have no idea what to expect from him/her??

Did you get your supplements from NW then or did you have to source these yourselves?  My main concern is my lining but apart from progesterone I'm not sure what else they can offer.  Oh, and I guess egg quality as only 1 of my 7 got to day 5 even though they were doing 'great' up until then, so yes loads of questions!

I'm continuing with Pregnacare & got DH back on Wellman  

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Well girls I got my results today   nothing else came with them though. Will I get a seperate letter about what protocol I'm on and invoice?? 
My AMH was 16 which they said was in the normal range, I haven't got a clue! Lol is this right enough? 

Gem xx


----------



## stamper

Aw gem, I'm excited to get home to see if mine went off in ur batch! Ur results got to consultant, who then decides ur protocol and drugs. So u should get another letter/pack- another wait :-( 

Steph x


----------



## Brellini

Hi Jen,  was Dr Kini I had review with.  Just went through what happened and what we will do differently.  I kind of got the feeling if I didn't have a list of questions as long as my arm I wouldn't have felt I got anywhere.  One of the supplements was suggested by Dr Kini the other isn't licenced in UK but he said won't do any harm.  I asked about it and that was all he could say.  The one he suggested he told me to get over the counter or online but told me what strength to get.  Sorry I can't help with what you can do for helping with lining, hope Dr Kini can help.

Gem - great news on your results, 16 is good I believe.  Hope you don't have too long to wait for your pack and getting started.

xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi Brellini, thanks for that, I'm still quite clueless with a lot of the terminology lol!! 

Gem - glad your results arrived!! YAY!!! Shouldn't be long now! 

Xx


----------



## Revols

Ali - hope all went well today


----------



## anyamac

Hi Ail
Hope all is ok with you.

Jenn, I practically lived of brazil nuts and fresh pineapple juice when we did our second cycle. Also did acupuncture and took pregnacare. Used the Zita West cd for visualization and relaxation. 
After not doing anything first cycle and getting BFN I wanted to throw everything at second cycle. NW didn't recommend anything to me (I didn't ask either)! 
Might be a coincidence but as u all know we were successful then. 
X


----------



## Gem15

Ali, hope all went okay for you today!

I received my pack this morning   I've to start on Buserelin on day 2 of my may period!!! If it comes on time I should hopefuly be starting in the next two weeks!!  

Hope everyone is doing good and you all have a great wekend! 

Gem xx


----------



## Brellini

Hope everyone is good and enjoying the weekend.

Ali - Hope all went well yesterday, everything crossed for you  

Gem - great news on your pack arriving and you getting going soon,   the witch behaves for you.  

AFM - NW must have been busy this week we got our pack this morning too for starting flare protocol on June AF.  Weirdly not feeling as excited as I expected or as I did the first time but I am a bit of an emotional wreck today.  DH and I have had a chat and decided that unless we come into some money then this is our last chance, I know it's the sensible thing to do but a heartbreaking realisation all the same.  Then on top of that one of my oldest friends had her baby boy on Wednesday night and I am going to visit today.  Have been in tears just at the thought already this morning.  I am really really happy for her.  She had been through all the investigations and told ivf was her only option but she couldn't afford it.  She had got to the point where she had accepted would never happen and was about to book her wedding when a miracle happened and she realised she was pregnant naturally.  I feel soo mean being jealous and sad for us when I really am delighted for her.  Suppose to be going to a friends dad's bday party tonight too but i really can't face being in a room full of people with my head where it is right now.  I feel like a rubbish friend and human being today   Anyways rant over, sorry for the me, me ,me post.  Will try to get back my positive mood for tomorrow. xx


----------



## Gem15

Aww brellini, you are not a rubbish friend at all. It's only natural the way you are feeling. My best friend is due her baby in just over a week and I'm sure I'm going to go through the same emotions as you. Doesn't matter how happy you are for others, it's never enough to take the heart ache away that it isn't us! Sending big ((((hugs)))).

Gem xx


----------



## tjennym

Ail - hope everything has gone ok huni  

Gem - ooooh I bet you can't wait to get started now eh, bring on he hormones, lol x  

Brellini - don't beat yourself up petal,  your feelings are so understandable & reasonable, you're only human after all and you should never underestimate what you have been going through, be kind to yourself and stay positive!  This ICSI will work this time huni  

Anya - thank you so much for the info.  Pineapple juice is the only thing I haven't tried so will be buying this in bulk from now on, lol x. 

I started my acupunture on Thursday again which was great, it's more like a therapy session so was able to get all my emotions out on the table!

Feeling positive again, my main thoughts are that I did get pregnant so my body does know what to do so hanging onto that proof. I'm also hoping that whatever the scar tissue was they pulled from my cervix along with the bacteria infection will improve my chances on my next tx,  . In the meantime we're trying the 'Old fashioned' way,  

Have a great weekend all, regardless of the rain  

Jen x


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, I know I havent been on here for a while but just wanted to say a few things.

Brellini dont feel bad, when my best friend had her baby I cried for over a week, felt physically and emotionally bloody awful but I have a good feeling about this next try and June is not far away. xxxx   

Gem so glad you got brilliant results and your pack has arrived, your just around the corner and you should get a really good response with those results. stay positive. thinking of you. xxx

I know there are loads of others on the thread but I have not had a minute this week with going back to work and everything else and am of out again in a minute

I just wanted to give everyone some positive vibes... I have officially become a poas addict over this last week and I cant believe Im saying this but  IM PREGNANT...    I tested on Monday 5dp5dt and it was a positive and everyday since.  Pic below of today 10dp5pt and the previous 7dp5dt along with the digital one I did.

so keep positive, I had a low AMH and have been trying for 7 years.  My thoughts are all with you. xxx I am really worried about coming of the progesterone on Wed my OTD but what can you do but   that it is all going to be okay. PMA. xxx

Actually I have no idea how to post a pic on here.. sorry


----------



## Gem15

Wishing- fab fab fab news!!!!!     so pleased for you! It really helps to hear such positive outcomes  xx


----------



## molly76

Big Congrats Wishing -      for you xxxx

Thinking of you Brelllini, it's such a hard thing to go through, so many ups and downs, hang on in there xxx

Tjenny - I did pineapple juice/not from concentrate one and brazil nuts/acupuncture!! Zita west nutritionist to look at diet, who knows, think it kept my mind off it all while I was going through everything!!!

Hi to the other ladies xx


----------



## tjennym

Thanks Molly.  I've also read that raspberry leaf tea is good for lining so opting for that too.  I'll give anything a go to get this lining to thicken x

Wishingalways - naughty, naughty for testing early but a huge   to you.  Getting a BFP is the best feeling in the world so enjoy huni  

Jen x


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Girls

Just made it back home - Wishing, many congrats        

Well the 1/2 debate was taken out of our hands as only one defrosted! Strangely a little relieved at not having to make the decision, also what we both said we thought would happen when talking about it the night before.  Off to kip now so will catch up on the news tomorrow.  OTD - 4th May


----------



## Revols

brellini - you are not alone with those feeling toots big hugs I hope the thaught was worse than the event - if that make sense.  
Wishing - naughty you gor testing early - but huge congrats thts fantastic xxx  
Benbeculagirl - your pupo woohooo hope the 2ww does not drive you  
Tjenny - liking your PMA - thats what spurs me on to do it again  
Gem - great news about your pack


----------



## fairypants

Wishing - big huge congratulations hun!!!!   how exciting!!! 
Brellini - I know exactly how you feel, but its totally understandable and don't feel bad xxx  
Benbeculagirl - hope your 2ww goes quickly!   
Gem- yay! At last!  

Well AF was on time so I start sniffing on the 9th of May, loading up on brazil nuts and pineapple juice and nettle tea (my acupuncturist has got me using Emma Cannons book). Went to a meditation class today so nice and chilled out!  

Hope you're  all cosy and keeping out of the torrential rain! X


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - we will prob start dr about the same time!! I'm starting on day 2 of may af which should be anytime in the first two weeks of may! I can never predict mine!! Sooo exciting eh  

Gem xx


----------



## stamper

Hi guys sorry this is a selfish post, will try do personals later, just got in from my work to my results. My AMH is 11 which I'm a little disappointed in! It says normal, but thought it would be a lot higher due to age! 

Gem- are you doing short protocol, I think I may also get put on short protocol as we are similar in age? I don't know what else is taken into account? If this is the case, then I'd be starting around the 5th may x


----------



## Gem15

Hi stamper. I'm not sure what protocol I'm on the letter didn't say. I was assuming long protocol as im dr for 2/3 weeks, then stimming for a further 8/9 days before ec?? I'm not really sure of the difference to be honest....maybe someone else can help!  

I'm confused about my pack now! It says that buserelin is an injection once per day.......my letter says I'm to start on buserelin day 2 of may period.....so I assumed I was on injections for dr! I phoned anne today to pay invoice and check the drugs will be here in time for me to start and she said "it's not injections you start on it's a nasal spray" - confused com!!!
Does buserelin come in a nasal spray? Had anyone else been on injections for dr?

Gem xx


----------



## haggis81

Hi Girls

Haven't posted for a while but do pop on to keep an eye on how you are all doing.

WishingAlways - huge congratulations on your  , amazing news! 
Benbeculagirl - good luck on the 2WW, its just the worst lol hope you don't go too    
Brellini - don't feel bad, it's totally normal to feel like that and i'm pretty sure your friend will get how your feeling. I cried for years every time a baby was born or when someone announced their pregnancy.  

All you others who are about to start, good luck and stay positive. x

I'm keeping a bit better, much more energy & much less vomiting (although it does jump up on me when i least expect it!).  Feeling a bit anxious this last week - still 4wks to my next scan but plagued with worries. I'm sure its normal but doesn't make it any easier.

Take care x x x


----------



## Corrinann

Hi Gem - I Dr with buseralin nasal spray but it didn't work so I went onto buseralin injections x -


----------



## Gem15

Thanks corrinann, that clears it up a bit for me  x


----------



## wishingalways

Hi gem, just want to back up what Corrianne was saying, I think there standard protocol is the spray and then they move onto injections if needed.  I found there paperwork was very dated and really needs changing alot of what is in it is wrong.  I think you might be on the short protocol because I started my nasal spray on day 21 of my cycle but with you starting yours on day 2/3 I think it might be shorter for you.  

You have a lovely AMH level so Im sure you will be fine.

We were shocked when we went to ninewells and on the day of egg collection I wanted to ask about going to 5 day blasts because I had read so much about the strong ones making it until 5 days and you then have higher chances of it working.  Thankfully they said that was their plan as long as there were enough eggs but they also told us that they have only just started doing that since the new ward opened.  I am so glad... we had 7 really good embryos by day 3 but by day 5 we had 1 good and 3 medium ones.  We might have picked the wrong two on a day 3 transfer as they were all the same in grade and size. xxx

My fingers are crossed for you.. believe it will work and It probably will. xxxxxx


----------



## Gem15

Aww thanks so much wishing!   I'm really praying it works. I'm thinking really positive at the moment although I'm under no illusion that it might not work. 
Do they let you know what day they are sending your drugs out so you are at home to receive them?? X


----------



## wishingalways

No they dont that would be far too sensible. Lol. Luckily my dh was in that day. Xx 

Hi haggis cant believe your 17weeks already, how exciting, I cant wait till im past the 12week mark, very nervous at the moment but I have no reason to be but am.  Im terrified about coming of progesterone on wed as my levels were not great when tested last year but I have to believe it will be fine. X x


----------



## Gem15

Hi ladies! 

Well the drugs arrived today so I'm just waiting on the witch to arrive and then I can get started!!   
Made an appointment with the doc today to ask some advice on what we can do during treatment to give us the best chance.....I'm lucky to have a chinese doc in our practice who is really into alternative medicines and therapies! heres what he suggested:

Because of DH low sperm count he said acupuncture would be better for him than me (think I might have a hard job convincing him to go though!!!) Lol

reflexology for me to help make sure my hormones are as balanced as they can be

No alcohol, tea or coffee for us both

A detox for DH where he should have 4\5 watermelons in one day in place of breakfast and 
lunch, and he should do this once a month!

DH is working until 9 tonight so knows none of this yet!!! Lol. 

Gem xx


----------



## wishingalways

Gem...... good luck with telling your dh,  , I can just imagine what he will say.  My dh did acupuncture and he said it wasnt that bad so hopefully you can persuade him. X. X x.


----------



## tjennym

Aw Gem, I laughed at he thought of you having to tell your DH as I can Maine what mines would say, lol!

I have to give him his Wellman vit every night after tea or else he'd forget but he cut the booze out on his own accord, probably worried for his swimmers results so gave them the best chance possible.

He is now even coming to Yoga with me  . Not sure what it's doing apart from making us laugh so much it hurts, which we haven't done for a long time  

Best of luck with your DR, take it easy and really try to relax huni x

I'm still waiting on the witch to arrive   god only knows when that will be?  It's 4 weeks tomorrow since my MC  . I desperately want to get back to normal

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Well, picked DH up from work then hit him with all the info!! Lol 
Surprisingly he seemd to be okay with it all! I think I might have even talked him into the acupuncture!!!  I just reminded him about what us women have to go through during the treatment so I don't think he felt he could say no after that!! Lol 

Wishing - hope your keeping well  xx

Jen - sending hugs! Hope you are okay. Seems so unfair that you have to go through all that during treatment but don't get the end result you want  life sucks sometimes! Xx


----------



## Revols

From what I gather with starting on day 2 or day 21 its just so they can fit more people in and not have everyone at the same time if that makes sense    (I could be wrong tho) the time i started on day 2 I had to DR longer but I did have a cyst to try and clear   Ive done this 4 times now and none of them have been the same amount of weeks from start to finish haha I say just take each day and each scan as it comes. xxx
Gem i get the nasel spray too xx
Haggis - 17 weeks Wow!


----------



## Gem15

Revols - yeah thats what I gathered about the day 2 or day 21 thing aswell! Thats how it read on my letter. I'm trying not to expect everything to run to plan so if it does it will be a nice surprise!


----------



## stamper

Hi Ladies

Well my pack arrived on Wednesday - drugs and all!! I start on day 21 of May period, which should be around the 26th. Very excited!!

Wishing -Huge congratulations on you BFP!!! Success stories really help with PMA!!

Gem - Well done on convincing DH, I will have to show mine your doctors advice!!

tjenny - Hope your AF arrives soon, so you can begin to get back to some form of normality.

Good luck to each and everyone of you, no matter what stage of the journey you are on.

Steph X


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey Stamper

Its great to be moving isn't it - hope the time passes quickly and AF shows up on time


----------



## tjennym

That's great news Stamper - keep yourself busy so time flies by  

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Great news on the pack stamper!!  . It's great to be another step closer eh!

Gem xx


----------



## Gem15

Woohoo!!!   AF has just arrived, start d/r tomorow!!!  

Gem x


----------



## Revols

woohoo Gem - hold on tight toots, the rollercoaster going to get faster now xxx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks revols! Not really sure what to expect but I've told everyone that if I turn into a nutcase then it's not my fault!! Lol  

Xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey Gem - how are you feeling on your first day of treatment?

Hope everyone else is well

AFM - going slowly bonkers -  no real symptoms unless I really analyse myself.  Seriously missing me bicycle in this beautiful weather.  Gentle strolls are not quite the same   Now into second week of the  , hoping I can make it to the OTD without cracking


----------



## Gem15

Hi!  
I'm feeling fine so far, was quite excited to be starting today hence the reason I didn't mind getting up early on a sunday!! Lol  
Hope you are okay and that this week flies by for you! When is your OTD again??

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi Gem,

Is the Buserelin tricky to take? I know it's only a nasal spray but that big contraption looks a bit complicated lol!! 

Hope everyone's doing well 

AFM getting a bit antsy waiting for the 9th so I can start DR!  

xx


----------



## Gem15

Aww won't be long fairypants!   na, it's quite easy to take. The first one this morning I don't think I sniffed hard enough because a wee bit dripped back out! Lol. the last two have been fine tho. Just hoping I don't get many side effects!  

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Haha I'll make sure I remember that in case I'm trying to rush out to work then and end up covered in nasal spray lol!

I'm sure you'll be just grand hun, probably the excitement will counteract any side effects!  

What are you going to do after ET? I've to let work know whenever I have an appointment and they're giving me special leave (I think) but I didn't want to work after ET just so I'm not stressing out, so I've taken 2 weeks hol on the dates we think it should be, prob won't go to plan and I'll end up having to phone in sick a few days before or after the hol but at least I've tried!!

xx


----------



## Gem15

I'm not sure what to do after ET. I asked my doc (the chinese one that gave me the herbal meds etc) and he said that the physical side of things doesnt really matter, it's the emotional side just like you say. Think ill take at least a week off and see how I am. I'm quite lucky that I can plan my own diary so I can make sure I only go on easy visits!  

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, I'm new to all this but I too stay in fife and me and hubby will be undergoing icsi at ninewells after waiting for around 18 months! And we told them from the outset that we would be self funding! Goodness knows what the hold-up was, at one point they put our file away in a cabinet instead of writing out to us with an appointment!

Never mind, we're getting there now I suppose 

I started on suprecur nasal spray on 18th April and am going for my baseline scan on Friday so hope I'm ready to move onto the next stage. I've heard a few people say that the nasal spray didn't work for them so they had to change to the injections-can anyone shed any light?

Also i presume if everything looks ok at the scan on Friday I will start the gonal f injections?

Such a long time between each appointment means I keep forgetting what happens next!


----------



## Bubbles21

Sorry forgot to say I'm 34 and dh is 35 and we have been ttc for nearly 4 years now


----------



## Gem15

Hi ladies, just popping in with a quick question! Did anyone suffer from a sore throat while DR? I woke up this morn with the worst throat ever!!   might just be coincidence though!

Gem xx


----------



## Gem15

Welcome bubbles  

I just started DR yesterday so can't shed much light on what happens next I'm afraid but just wanted to say hi!   did I see your name over on the may/june thread? 

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi Gem, I replied to your question about the spray on the other thread!

So pleased I found this site today - its nice to speak to other people going through the same as me at the same time.

I've not been taking Pregnacare - just folic acid and wondered if there was any point switching to pregnacare now im at the dr stage? Anyone got any words of wisdom?

Hubby is taking the blokes version of pregnacare after a doc at ninewells suggested it may help his swimmers. He's been taking it for about a year now (since his last biopsy) so hopefully its working its magic


----------



## Gem15

Hi!
I've heard good things about the wellman vitamins, my DH had also been taking them so fingers crosssed it works eh!  

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

I'm crossing everything for us Gem - the vitamins cost almost as much as the treatment! Hubby taking them religiously tho


----------



## Gem15

Thats good! I've got to remind my hubby to take them most nights!  
it's great being able to chat on here isn't it, much better talking to people who know exactly what it feels like!

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

It sure is! We decided not to tell our friends etc about what we are going through - it just kind of happened because a lot of them were pregnant when we started on this rollercoaster and I didn't want them to feel awkward talking about their pregnancies etc so we didn't mention it. Now we are a good couple of years down the line and still haven't mentioned anything!

I think we will just wait now until we know one way or another. The thing is, although people can offer sympathy and say they understand, unless they have been through it or are going through it they can't possibly understand.

We have told my parents and my DH's mum and also my sister and a close family friend but that's it. I honestly feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders just by coming on this site and chatting with other people in the same boat.

Thanks Gem - nice to know we can bounce things off each other now and remember to ask if you've got and questions about the spray - it tastes pretty minging eh? xx


----------



## Gem15

We havent told many people either, just parents, sisters and a couple of close friends.  It's really hubby that doesnt want to tell people, I think because it's his swimmers thats the issue it's a kind of male pride thing which I totally understand!
Hopefuly all will work out first time and people will just think we got pregnant naturally  
Yeah, the spray is really minging at the back of your throat eh!!
Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi Gem, it's amazing how long you wait to start the treatment and now its started you just want to get on to the next stage! 

I so hope everything's ok on Friday with the scan so I can move onto the next stage but DH keeps telling me not to get my hopes up just in case. I know i'll be disappointed if I get sent away and told to come back a week or so later tho.

It;s crazy that i'm looking forward to injecting myself but as you know, you'll do anything if it means a BFP at the end of it  xx


----------



## Revols

Hi Bubbles welcome hope all goes well on Friday and you get to come home with your wee blue/purple drug bag xxx

Gem - Ive not had a sore throat with the spray but the last couple of times I have had the cold while on spray (and its ben the summer month ) blocked nose not good when you want to sniff your spray hahah

Hearing you two chat is getting me quite excited about starting again - bring it on xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

Welcome Bubbles

Sorry not been posting lately the 2WW is driving me mad.  Was absolutely convinced yesterday that AF was going to arrive, but nothing.  Very uncomfortable at times in that area.  Today felt fine for the first while then crouched down to pick something off the floor and felt odd after, that settled though.  Still I have got further this time than last so whatever happens I'm a bit closer


----------



## Gem15

Benbeculagirl, glad things are still fine   bet you are counting the days till OTD!!

Revols, glad your getting excited!   wont be too long!

AFM - not been feeling too great today   headache, cough, sore throat and quite tired! Not sure if it has anything to do with the nasal spray or not!? I might have just been in for a bug anyway! Anyway, drinking lots of water hoping it will help with the headache!


----------



## Revols

Benbeculagirl, when ive had my BFPs I have felt Af was on its way - you are just so aware of everything inside. keep  
Gem hope you feel better soon  


Linz been thinking about you - hope your doing ok toots  
Mat - hows things going with you?


----------



## benbeculagirl

Thanks Revols its reassuring that it can happen , have made it through today too - still feel the same, one minute fine, next sore etc.  Now am just trying to keep occupied and hoping I don't crack and test early!!!!


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Thanks for saying hello revols and benbeculagirl, 

Revols, the days will fly in and you'll be getting started again soon and I too hope I come home on Friday with a big fat bag of drugs!   we have people coming for dinner on Saturday night so I might need to sneak upstairs to inject myself (here's hoping)

Benbeculagirl, the hours must be dragging for you, i have everything crossed that you get a BFP! I hav never had a bfp and it is our first time going through the tx so I hope we manage to get to that stage too.

The drippy yukky bogging spray is still getting taken 4 times a day religiously but iv not been sleeping great, might be the spray or maybe just a lot on my mind?

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Gem15

Hi ladies, how are you all?
Well I got my date in for baseline scan, 17th may!  
Just wondering, I started spray on day 2 of af (sunday) but since monday night af has disappeared?! Had this happened to anyone else?? 

Gem xx


----------



## Revols

Gem - 17th   not long toots - I cant remember what my period did when I started on day 2 sorry - im sure all is fine tho. x

Benbeculagirl- hahah Ive taken my drugs in many a strange place, you start to feel like a right druggy hiding away hahha

Bubbles  - step a from the pee sticks hhaha your doing really well only 2 more sleeps. I never sleep well while on tx think you just far to much to think about and as soon as you wake up there is no getting back to sleep xx


----------



## wishingalways

Gem the spray completely mucked up my sleeping and I am normally a really good sleeper.  After a week on the spray the hot flushes came and were reallly bab at night, kept waking me up and kept having really wierd dreams.... but its all worth it. xxx


----------



## fairypants

Welcome Bubbles!! Nice to see another person starting ICSI for the first time around the same time as me - I'm about to start the (drippy & minging, was it?!   ) spray on the 9th of may, it's out first go too and we're also self funded, it was just too long to wait  
I know what you mean about the injections, I was excited for the first time ever about AF and now I'm excited about a disgusting nasal spray - easy pleased, it used to shoes and handbags that kept me happy lol!!

Gem - oooooooh exciting stuff!! Not long!! That's good you can plan your own visits, unfortunately I get no say over who's booked in with me and they tend to scream, cry, bite or all 3 so I def need the time off!!   hope you're feeling better x


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, glad those of you who were waiting on dates for things got them through  

Gem, I started my spray on day 21 so can't really help but af came a day later than normal the following week and lasted for about a week.

Well that's me off work now til Tuesday, waiting on tomorrow's scan with fingers crossed - legs are shaved and perfume and aftershave have been hidden!

Best wishes to everyone and I'll let you know how the baseline scan goes xxx


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles - fingers crossed for your scan tomorow! I know we can't wear perfume/aftershave when we go but the letter says make up too!! Really?!?! God help them seeing me at that time of the morning without my face on!! Lol

Fairypants - lol, yip you got the description of the spray spot on!! I just make sure I have a drink next to me when I take it! What do you do for a job?? Sounds interesting!! Lol

Wishing - no hot flushes yet, hoping they pass me by!  but like you say all worth it! How are you keeping? 

Revols - you'll be counting the days! Not too long to wait now  

Benbeculagirl - keeping everything crossed for a BFP  xx

AFM - think af has decided to come back!   I am choked with the cold and I honestly must have sneezed about 50 times today!! I once read in a magazine that a sneeze was like a mini orgasm so I used to like sneezing  but this is taking it a bit far!!! Lol

Gem xx


----------



## tjennym

Hey all  

Wow, it's been busy since the last time I popped on.

Gem - poor you with the cold as if this thing isn't bad enough eh huni!  Rest up & get loads of pampering.  Sorry I can't help with dr but I was short protocol so fortunately skipped all the sniffing, lol x  

Bubbles - I remember going for my first scans & checks & making sure no hair was where it shouldn't be, lol  .  But you'll soon get used to going many a times & you'll eventually say stuff this as you're legs are mostly covered anyway.  You'll also have the socks on/off debate, lol x

Wishing - hope you are well, when is your scan?  

Fairypants - good luck with sniffing, it's great having girls on here going through this at the same time as you  

Hey Revols - hope you get started soon petal, are you short or long protocol?  

Benbeculagirl - everything crossed for you tomorrow - I have a feeling though  

AFM - not much to report really, bank holiday weekend though, woop woop!  Slowly getting my old self back, acupuncture has been a god send for this.  Patiently waiting on AF, hurry up you witch  .

Revols - sorry to ask a horrible question huni but how long before your cycle was back to normal?  How long should I leave it, I'll be 5 weeks since MC today x


----------



## fairypants

Hi Gem, I'm a dental hygienist and dental therapist, so do fillings, take kids teeth out etc - fun fun fun!!   

Tjenny - how are you feeling Hun? Acupuncture's really good isn't it? They use the infra red thingy when I go and I'm usually nearly asleep when they come in to take the needles back out again!


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - lol, now I understand why people are biting you!!!  

Tjenny - lovely to hear from you  looking forward to the bank holiday too  we get the monday and tues off so even better! Xx


----------



## Revols

Tjenny - Im sure I was a good few weeks after the m/c for my body to get back to normal, be prepared for it to be heavy ( Sorry ) hope you dont have to wait too long for it to come its a hard time but you do manage to find  strengh again. xxx 
Benbeculagirl - got everything crossed for the morning x

Gem - I found putting  albus(spelling) oil in an oil burner helped me when I was all choked up.

Fairypants - it is funny the things we get excited about hahah

Hope you all have a good holiday weekend -im helping at the Black rock race in Kinghorn on Friday night so might just have to have a wee drink after


----------



## Gem15

Thanks revols! Ill try the olbus oil   hope you have a good time on fri, have a nice big chilled glass of rose for me   xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies - BFN for me this morning I'm afraid.  Gutted, but currently trying to cheer myself up with a fully leaded coffee and plans of nice wine and grub tonight...........

Fairypants - I'm a dental nurse


----------



## Bubbles21

Oh no benbeculagirl, totally gutted for you-I don't know what to say. Sending you massive hugs  

Stay strong hunni xxxxx


----------



## fairypants

Hi benbeculagirl,

Again I'm so sorry hun, keep your chin up  

Your plan for coffee, dinner and wine sounds like a good one - make sure you're totally spoiled  
Do you work in community?

Hope everyone's off on hol on Monday? 

Xx


----------



## Gem15

Benbeculagirl, sending big    .  Xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, my baseline went well so left with the big purple bag full of drugs  

Iv to go back on Friday for another scan to see how the follies are coming along with possible EC a couple of days after.

Problem when taking my first injection (225) and when I took the needle out there was no liquid left in the pen!

Phoned on call doc who says iv to go back tomorrow as I either have a faulty pen or have injected the full pen into my stomach!!

Can this get any more stressful   xx


----------



## Gem15

Glad  your scan went well bubbles  but not so good about the pen! I don't really understand what the injection pen is like, what have you maybe injected into your stomach 

Gem x I


----------



## tjennym

Aw Benbeculagirl, I was sooooo sure it was good news Huni  . Enjoy your food & wine tonigh, you deserve it x

Bubbles - not sure about the pen thing as I was on menopur where you mix your own & use an actual needle to inject.  Hope it's all ok for you though  

Jen x


----------



## Bubbles21

Thanks TJenny - got sorted today

Revols - hope you had fun at the black rock race, my friends compete in it every year and enjoy the drinking sesh afterwards too 

Gem - the pen has a dial on it and is full of your medication in liquid form. You twist the dial to your doseage (mines was 225) and inject. After youve injected the remaining doseage for the following days should still be in the pen but mine was nearly empty last night!

I went to Ninewells this morning as instructed by the doc and they were waiting for me - the waiting room was heaving and there was some moaning that I got taken straight away - oops!

Anyway, the nurse yesterday had given me one pen with the correct doseage for 4 days (900) and one with only 300 in it by mistake. That was the one I injected last night, hence there was hardly any left.

So phew - I hadn't done anything wrong and they gave me a new pen with the correct doseage 

I asked them if it was ok for a teardrop amount of liquid to still be on your tummy after injecting and they said thats fine, so all is good 

Got friends/family coming for dinner tonight so will have to hide my injections at the back of the fridge so they're not spotted!

Maybe i'll treat myself to a glass of red wine? I'll decide later on 

Anyway, hope all you lovely ladies are enjoying the bank holiday weekend and i'll catch up soon.

PS did you all know that ASDA pharmacy is giving away free Folic Acid? You just ask at the counter and you get a full size tub and a Tommy's pack which has wipes, pregnancy book etc in it. I got mine today.

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Revols

Bubbles - glad you got sorted you must have been going   last night. It was a good night at the black rock race - I ended up having 1 ok 5 to many  so I have had a bit of a go slow day hahahaha


----------



## Bubbles21

Good for you Revols! Nights like that are they best


----------



## tjennym

Hi all, hope you all had a great bank holiday  

Glad all is good Bubbles  

Sounds like you had a rare night Revols  

I was also feeling a bit sensitive on Sunday (oh & Monday, lol). Dh & I ended up on an East Neuk pub crawl, started at 1pm so you can imagine the state of us by 9pm  . Had the best time though, just what we needed.

Oh & AF turned up today, yippeeeee! At last I can move on & get at least 2 complete cycles before I join the rolleroaster in July.  I feel like I've been jogging in the spot for the past 5 wks waiting on her.  You're right about it being mega heavy though Revols  

Jen x


----------



## Bubbles21

Woohoo Jen - how exciting!  You're wee sesh also sounded great  

I'm day 5 of stimming and feel like a football has been shoved inside me, it's worse at night  

Anyway, hopefully that means the drugs are working their magic   i'll find out on Friday at my scan.

It's amazing how much injecting yourself becomes completely normal (even the sharps bin in the bathroom has become normal!)

Big hugs to you all chickadees and i'll speak to you soon xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls!

Hope you all had a lovely long weekend?

Was just wondering - when those of you who are/were DR, and you were given your date to start taking your buserelin,  how long did it take to get an appointment through for your scan? I phoned 3 weeks ago to announce the arrival of   and I've to start DR tomorrow, still waiting for a scan date but want to give work as much notice as possible as I'll have to rearrange my patients?!  

Xx


----------



## Gem15

Hi all  

Fairypants, I phoned on the monday and I got my appointment through for scan on the thursday. Maybe once you actually start d/r they will send out your appointment!? If you don't have it in a few days I would phone and check up! 

Hope everyone had a good long wekend!

AFM - day 10 of d/r and feeling not too bad. Although I was extremely warm in bed last night so hoping its not the start of awful night sweats!! Got a bit of a headache today and feeling a tad emotional but I'm managing to hold it together!! Tomorow is another day!
Had my first session of reflexology today which was nice  

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls,

Woooo! Started DR today!!    I actually woke up at 4am and then at around 6 with butterflies in my tummy, thinking "will I just go and take it now??" even set it all up and made sure the spray was coming out evenly last night, so sad, eh?!?!   I'm thinking I won't be quite so excited about it when I start feeling crappy, lol!

Gem - thanks very much for that, I was a bit worried as that was 3 weeks ago and they said they'd post it out, so waited to see if I got one in the post today which I didn't, so have emailed Anne. It has been just a wee bit warmer the past couple of nights so hopefully that's all it is and you're not having the dreaded old night sweats!  

Jen - yay!!   xx

Hope the rest of you are having a good day!

Xxx


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - wooohooo, welcome to the d/r club!!   I was excited when I started too! Its just good to get onto the next stage isn't it!

Bubbles - how are you feeling today? Hope your not too uncomfortable!

Revols, tjenny, benbeculagirl - how are you all doing?

AFM - knew it was too good to be true! Having pretty much sailed through the past week I'm now feeling all out of sorts  feels like I've got a constant headache, not painful just a dull ache! I'm drinking loads of water but doesnt seem to be helping. I've also been so close to tears all day today!! Not about anything in particular, have just felt like a good greet!! 
Sorry for the moan! Will see what tomorow brings  

Gem xx


----------



## tjennym

Aw Gem, I didn't dr so can't say what symptoms are like but when I was stimming I felt great.  Even DH was surprised as he was expecting the raging bull to unleash like I did on cloud, lol! But I was happy as larry so hang on it does get better  

Bubbles - yayyyyy! Happy sniffing my luvie  

Hope everyone else is great  

Off to yoga with my lovely DH for a right good giggle   x

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Thanks jen! enjoy yoga   xx


----------



## tjennym

"cloud" should read "clomid" stupid iPad predictive text! X. Me & DH certainly didn't feel like we were in heaven on that stuff, never again will I take that little pill, lol x


----------



## Gem15

Lol, thought thats what you meant!   x


----------



## clairey179

Evening ladies, sorry for jumping in. I've been at ninewells through all my clomid cycles. Am now 4 days late and have done several pg tests which were BFPs!   . Do I need to phone the hospital and let them know? Would I be able to get a 6 week scan or would it just be the normal 12? My hormones are all over the place at the best of times, and I would like some medical reassurance that things are all ok! Can I just phone my doctors surgery and get a blood test to (quadruple!) check the result?
Thanks in advance to anyone who knows!
xxx


----------



## Gem15

Clairey - congratulations on your BFP!!!   you must be over the moon! I would give the hospital a phone and let them know, won't do any harm! Not sure if the gp would test you, I know they don't normally if you have a natural conception. xxx


----------



## clairey179

Thanks Gem  excited, but trying not to get too excited! Will phone the hospital tomorrow and ask them 
Babydust to all - i really feel like coming on here has been my good luck charm - started using it properly about 3 weeks ago! Fingers crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Revols

Woo hoo Clairey - dofo give them a buzz tomorrow


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi chickadees, hope you are all well  

Clairey - Congratulations on your BFP   Did you give the hospital a phone today?

Jen - Hope you enjoyed yoga   I can just imagine my DH's face if I suggested that! It's bad enough getting him to walk anywhere  

Fairypants - Woohoo on starting d/r - the journey has begun, how exciting 

Gem - Hope you're feeling ok huni - the nights sweats are horrible but mine only lasted 3 nights so fingers crossed they pass you by. I'm so sneezy just now and my nose feels so tingly - maybe just because I have been spraying for so long? It's all I can do not to sneeze the spray back out again  

AFM - I'm just about to go and take injection number 7 to inflate the ever increasing football stuck to my front   Really hope it's working it's magic and I get good results at my scan tomorrow. Just want to move on to the next stage now.

Hope I don't turn into a blubby mess because i'm going on my own cos DH is working too far away to come with me 

Have a lovely night lovely ladies and i'll speak to you all soon    xx


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles - sending big    for you for tomorow! Hope your scan goes well 
I'm feeling much better today which is a relief   I don't like moaning about tx because I know it will hopefuly all be worth it but it was really beginning to get me down. Not so sweaty last night either which is good!! Lol 

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Great news Gem!! hopefully you've moved over to the other side  

Thanks for the   i'll keep you posted xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi ladies,

Wow I was only gone a few hours and we're 2 pages further on lol!  

Gem & Bubbles - thanks for the lovely welcome to the D/R club!! Hope you're both feeling much better and aren't too sneezy or sweaty (makes us all sound like variations of the 7 dwarves heehee). Hopefully the not so nice stuff won't last long    Bubbles, sending a hundred hugs for your scan hun (and some bubbles!) Hoping everything's looking fabby!

Clairey - CONGRATULATIONS!!   Brilliant news!

AFM - had the day from hell at work today and I am ROASTING - coincidence do you think as I only started the Buserelin yesterday?? Very unlike me and I was getting all hot and bothered and cross! Had acupuncture after work but was freezing as got soaked on the way there even it's only round the corner from work so didn't get all lovely and chilled out like I usually do, but at least tomorrow is Friday! Finally got a date for my scan as well - 28th of May - yay! (Thanks Gem, they'd already booked me in but didn't let me know so good advice! Sending a bubble ur way!!   )

 Hope everyone else is good! x


----------



## clairey179

Thanks   getting an early pregnancy scan on the 22nd of may, which will apparently be week 7 (i think it's actually nearer 6 at that point, but they were having none of it!). Excited, but reckon the time is going to drag until a week tuesday..... After that, the nurse said I'd be transferred to the 'normal' pregnancy procedures once they'd checked everythings ok at 7 weeks, so hoping things look good at the scan! xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Clairey - great news on getting a scan date   A girl at work had one this morning at 6 weeks and it really reassured her, she could even hear the heartbeat  

Fairypants - I love the 7 dwarves thing   add bloaty to that list!  Can't wait to stop sniffing - give me the injections any day! Sorry to hear your day yesterday wasn't as relaxing as planned but yippeee, you've got your scan date   

AFM - well my scan went well, in fact she said it was 'perfect'   I had 7 on one side and 6 on the other and some small ones. I've to take my trigger shot on Sunday night and DH goes in on Monday for his SSR/multiple biopsy and if they find swimmers    then I go in for egg collection on Tuesday. Just hoping and praying things work out for us because if not, the hosp says there is no point in trying another cycle  

I'm keeping everything crossed that our wishes come true   

Hope you all have a lovely evening girls and i'll speak to you all soon


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles - great news on your perfect scan!!  
Im really     that everything works out for dh SSR on monday! I'm sure on one hand you are excited about the possibility of EC on tues but you will be anxious about monday too! 
heres lots of babydust for you      

Gem xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Awh thanks Gem - that is exactly how i'm feeling......excited about EC on Tuesday but praying everything goes ok with DH on Monday. I really hope for his sake we get a good result cos don't want him beating himself up about it.

Thanks for your kind words


----------



## Bubbles21

PS hope you're feeling better Gem and the night sweats are gone for good   x


----------



## tjennym

Yeahhhh Bubbles!! Will say tons of   over the weekend for your little follies & DH swimmers.  I know it's hard but really try & relax as this makes all the difference.  What will be will be & worrying all weekend won't change the end result. Positive mind, positive thoughts, positive results  

Jen x


----------



## fairypants

Evening ladies, it's FRIDAY!!!!  

Bubbles - brilliant news about your scan, you must be really pleased! I know that it's much easier said than done but don't be worrying too much, keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed that the follies and wee swimmers are all great    

We need some more names for our 'dwarves', any more suggestions?! Lol! We have Sweaty, Bloaty and Sneezy so far, and I reckon we might have to steal 'Grumpy' from the original ones, and 'Happy' too!  

xxx


----------



## Gem15

Morning ladies  

fairypants - great news on scan date! Means you are only 11 days behind us  hopefully you don't get too many horrible d/r symptoms! Mine only really lasted 3 or 4 days! Need to think about new names for our dwarfs!! Lol

Tjenny - how you doing? 

Bubbles - hope your managing to have a chilled out wekend! I'm feeling much better, thanks! 

Clairey -  good news on the scan date  hope your keeping wel! 

AFM - not much to report really! Feeling much better now  looking forward to our baseline scan on thursday, just hoping we can move onto the next stage. 

Hope everyone had a lovely wekend! 

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls  

Gem - glad you're feeling better   

Jen/Fairypants - thanks for your wishes and positive vibes   I too will be    all weekend!

With regards to the dwarves - I think we could maybe add 'windy' to the list soon as i've heard on another thread the pessaries do this to you   hope that side effect passes me by if I make it that far  

AFM - just been to the shops today but almost wet myself in Asda - I had to abandon DH and waddle/sprint to the loos! I feel really swollen now and can almost see my belly getting bigger by the hour - hope my wee follies are doing ok  

I have to take my final Gonal F spray tonight (a reduced dose) then sprays and trigger shot tomorrow. Drug free day on Monday then God willing I have EC on Tuesday.  

I've got the option of either being out for the count completely (sedated) or being semi out for the count and administering the pain relief myself by a button when necessary. If I do that apparently I can watch whats going on via a screen  

Not sure what to do for the best......hmmm ..... any words of advice ladies?

Hope you're all enjoying your Saturday and as always sending big     to you all xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Oops - I meant final Gonal F injection! I'm going mad - must be the drugs


----------



## Gem15

Hi bubbles!

I remember her explaining those two choices for EC to me.
I personally would rather be out completely! I just think that by the time you press the trigger shot you've already felt the pain!?! 
Whatever you decide I'm sure il hear all about it  and since your before me that will help me make my decision 
Bet your loking forward to your drug free day! My phone alarm just went off again to remind me to sniff!! Lol 

Gem xx


----------



## tjennym

Hey Bubbles, I opted for sedation as I think I've seen enough of my womb, ovaries & follicles to last me a lifetime, lol!

Plus, you are fully awake on ET & get to see the embaby (s)  put back which I thought was more important  

Jen x


----------



## Bubbles21

Morning girls  

Gem and Jen, I think I've come to a decision and will definitely be getting fully knocked out. I think it will be pretty uncomfortable anyway without adding more stress to the equation  and forgot about being conscious during the ET stage so hopefully we will make it that far and watch that bit  

How are you all feeling today? Hope the spray isn't getting you down Gem, I was ok on it until about a week ago and now I can't wait to see the back of it. Only 3 more sprays to go tho  

I'll maybe pop back later on, but if not   as always xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls,

How are you all? Can't believe it's Sunday already, the weekends go so quickly!

Gem - OMG your scan is on Thursday?? That seems to have gone even quicker than the weekend! (but not for you I'm sure!) How exciting!

Bubbles - I think I'll ask to be totally sedated too, you're right, it's stressful enough! I've had sedation for something else before and it was brilliant, I recovered pretty quickly from it. Have a very happy drug-free day tomorrow!

Hope the rest of you are all doing well! 

xxx


----------



## Gem15

Hi girls  

Fairypants - your right it has gone in quickly, even for me!  but your also right about the wkend....edging even closer to that horrible sunday night feeling!

Bubbles - think thats what most people decide on! When I was up last time and she was explaining it to me she said that only 5% of people go for the trigger shot! 
I'm keeping everything crossed for your dh tomorow! Xx

AFM - wel my best friend is going into hosp to be induced tomorow and I'm feeling a bit emotional about it all. I'm so happy for her and I've been managing okay throughout the pregnancy but I feel like I'm going to turn into am emotional wreck once the baby arrives!  
Hopefuly I can keep it together, at least until I get home! 
I havnt spoken to anyone else about how im feeling, to be honest I feel a bit selfish.

Sorry for the negative post but I know you girls will understand!

Hope you all enjoy your sunday 

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Hey Gem,

Don't feel as if you're being selfish, I can totally understand where you're coming from. It'd be the same if it was the other way around. Of course you're happy for her but it's that 'it's not fair' kind of feeling isn't it? I don't think anyone could completely understand how awful it is unless they've been through it, and it is so so hard to deal with. Well done for managing throughout the pregnancy - I've been avoiding pregnant people as much as possible and was even having to go out in the freezing cold over Christmas at lunchtimes because that's all anyone ever spoke about in the place I was working, it was the same conversation over and over and over again, day in, day out, and I couldn't take it at all. 
The fact that you're going through your ICSI just now should help lots though - just think...that might be you in a few months!!  

Keep your chin up hun! And you can always pm me here or on **  if you want to chat xxx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks so much fairypants  
It is exactly that 'its not fair' feeling . But your right, I think it would have been even harder if I had not yet started my treatment. We've been really honest with each other about how we are both feeling throughout the pregnancy but at this stage she should feel nothing but excitement and I'm not going to spoil that with my tears! 
I don't  know about you but I even get jelous of pregnant women walking along the street!! I find myself muttering 'lucky b#tch' under my breath! Terrible, I know! 

Gem xx


----------



## clairey179

Gem, totally know how you feel  . About a a month ago my little sister announced she was (an unplanned) 12 weeks pregnant - totally knocked the stuffing out of me. I was fine and happy etc around her, but it was difficult keeping the happy face on. I cried the whole weekend when I got home - I love her dearly, and she'll be a fantastic mum, but it really did feel so unfair. Fortunately I got my own BFP 2 weeks later. Am now dreading telling my other sister, who is also actively TTC.
I'm sure your friend really appreciates your support, and should hopefully understand how you're feeling if she has an inkling of what you're going through.
I've found it particularly difficult to see pregnant woman smoking, drinking, tucking into fried eggs with runny yolks.......gah!
Keep positive Gem, you just never know when the BFP is around the corner!
xxx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks clairey  

Its just so hard hearing others peoples good news isn't it! 
Never mind, like you say, hopefuly my BFP is just around the corner  
Not too long until your early scan! Although I bet time is dragging for you! Hope your keeping well!

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Clairey, I know what you mean - you see people that are doing all the things they're told not to, and you get really annoyed because they  look like they're maybe taking it all for granted a bit! Grrrr  

I had an appointment for my IPL (OUCH OUCH OUCH) yesterday and when I was sitting in reception waiting a pregnant woman came in with 2 other kids and all the staff were going mental over her, saying how broody they all were, asking her all about her pregnancy, asking the kids about it, talking about names, looking at dresses they'd bought...... I was silently raging and texting (ranting at) my DH who was sitting out in the car waiting for me.
I then went downstairs and as always the girl doing my treatment asked if anything had changed as regards my medical history so I told her I'd started D/R for ICSI and she looked like she felt awful TBH, she was chatting to me about it but her face fell as soon as I said it and I'm pretty sure she was thinking along the lines of 'oops'... can't be helped I suppose but I wish I had a mute button for people sometimes!


Just wondered- are any of you on supplements during D/R or stimming? If so, which ones, and did you let Ninewells know you're taking them?


----------



## Gem15

Hi fairypants!

The only thing I'm taking is pregnacare conception supplements. Didn't want to risk taking anything else not knowing if it would maybe affect the d/r drugs. I havnt told ninewells I'm taking them. They've got the correct amount of folic acid in them so I'm assuming they must be okay!?

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Well that's the trigger shot done-what will be will be    

Sweet dreams everyone and I'll speak to you tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles - Good luck for tomorow    xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, second try at posting this, stupid iPad!  

Well that's us home, poor DH is walking like John Wayne after having 3 pieces of tissue removed and 3 sets of stitches   

They said they would phone us later to update us on whether or not they found any swimmers but told us not to get our hopes up as they only found one motile sperm last time. They also said it can take them a long time to find the sperm so we might not know until tomorrow.

Anyway, just before we left, the lab phoned the ward to say that they could see some swimmers already and said they were 'cautiously optimistic' !  

Just hoping and    that there are plenty wee healthy swimmers and we can go ahead with the next stage   

I'll check in again soon but just wanted to update you.   xxxx


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles , great news!!   really hope they find lots of healthy swimmers!! Xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Thanks Gem, we've got everything crossed    

How are you feeling? Still getting on ok with the spray? I was sooooo glad to see the back of it  

Not long now until you'll be catching me up


----------



## Gem15

Yeah I'm feeling not too bad. A bit tired but thats all. 
Keep us posted tomorow      xx


----------



## Revols

Bubbles hope everything going good with the swimmers xxxxx

Well girls I start the spray on 2nd June           feeling it all hahahhah


----------



## Gem15

Revols - great news you've got a date for starting   xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi gang  

Thanks for all your wishes, Revols, great news on getting a date to start. You will feel every emotion possible but it's all good  

Well I'm not long home and feeling a bit dopey and out of sorts   they managed to get 8 eggs from me and some other smaller ones too. 

The embryologist spoke to us and she has found about 6 swimmers already and has not finished looking yet so she is hopeful there will be enough swimmers to match up to each egg     and icsi is taking place this afternoon    

She is going to phone me tomorrow to tell us if any eggies have fertilised . I just hope and pray that they do   

I'm going just now as i feel a bit woozy, but I'll speak to you all soon  

Sending    as always xxx


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles - thats fantastic news!! So pleased they have managed to find some swimmers to match with your wee eggies  
Take care and rest! Will     for a good phonecall tomorow! Xx


----------



## Revols

Fantastic bubbles   I love that woozey feeling


----------



## tjennym

Yay Bubbles! 6 so far is an excellent result, bet your hubby is so chuffed  

   they get it onnnnn tonight  

Revols - great you've got your start date, I heard somewhere that IVF results are higher in the spring/summer months so fingers crossed for you & the rest of us!  One question though, why do you do long protocol, just curious as you like me are "unexplained" & they put me on short?? X

Reading all the great progress so far is making me get excited for July now, only 8 wks to go, yipppeeee x

Are any of you going to the Dundee Support Group, I was thinking about but never been to one before?

Jen x


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls,

Bubbles - FANTASTIC news, you must be so excited!! I'm also     that they   tonight - all the best for your phonecall tomorrow hun!!

Jen - I was thinking about going to the next one, I've never been before. Would be good to meet some of you!  

Gem - I'm taking pregnacare conception too, and new tablets for migraines, Anne said she'd check with one of the Drs that they're safe to take but that was over a week ago and I haven't heard  

AFM, had a rubbish couple of days at work- when I initially told my manager we were about to start ICSI for the first time I was really worried as my patients are all booked in quite far in advance and I knew that I'd need to take time off work to attend appointments. Felt really silly after I told her as she was so nice about it and said it was no problem, just to give her as much notice as possible although she understood that sometimes it'd need to be pretty last minute. I emailed her last week to tell her about the appointment for the baseline scan and when she came back to work yesterday she phoned me to say there were already patients booked in so I could leave at lunch, and come back to work (quite a long way.) She asked me to phone Anne to find out exactly how long the appointment would be, then rearrange some of the patients allowing us 30 mins to get back from Dundee. Told DH and he said there was no way I was getting back in that time so I emailed back to ask her if I could rearrange one more, and it didn't go down too well   She told me I have now to work 30 mins into my lunch and DH has had to take the day off to pick me up as I would've missed my bus (he works in Dundee.) I offered to come in to see the last 2 patients as they were so adamant that we weren't to rearrange anyone and she told me there was no point as NW might run late and I might not make it back in time!! That was my point in the first place!! Spent most of today crying in toilets whenever I had a space (might be the D/R..) and am now frightened of what they'll do/say if I need to take any more time off  thankfully I work for another healthboard 2 days a week so might be lucky and get appointments on those days .

Sorry for the rant   

Hope you're all well (and not cross-eyed from my ranting!!)

xxx


----------



## clairey179

fairypants, sorry your work are being rubbish - i don't think people understand who haven't struggled to conceive! Hope things start looking up!
xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Morning girls, hope you are all well.

Fairypants - hope you are having a better day today.

I had planned to log on last night but alas I was seriously unwell to the point DH had to phone the on call doctor at Ninewells   anyway, I'm feeling a bit more human today  

The embryologist has just phoned to say 2 eggs have fertilised over night   so looking like ET tomorrow. She will phone me at 8am to let me know  

The only problem is, if both embryos are developing well there is a high risk of twins so she said me and DH would have to chat about that and see how we feel. 

If tthe hosp feel like there would be any risk then they would leave the embryos another night and seen if one was better than the other for transfer on Friday.

Just hoping and    our little embies keep growing strong    

Big   to you all girls and I'll be back soon xxx


----------



## Gem15

Aww fab news bubbles  so if you have et tomorow will they put 1 or 2 back??
If you are in tomorow we might bump into each other as I'm in for baseline scan   xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Aw, Gem what time's your baseline scan?  

My DH can't come with me tomorrow so i'll be there with my mum (and maybe my dad) hope nobody thinks either of them are my partner 

I think it is up to us how many embryos we get put back in (God willing they are both still strong  ) If that's the case, I think i'll get them both transferred.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Gem15

Think i'd prob decide to put the two back aswell if we had the option. Like you say it takes away the 'what if'!
We need to be in for 9am for scan tomorow! Xxx


----------



## fairypants

Thanks for your messages clairey and bubbles- feeling better today as I'm working at the other job today thank god. Hope you're both well?
Great news bubbles, all the best to you and also to gem for tomorrow!


----------



## Gem15

Thanks fairypants 
Just read your post about your work! Thats terrible they are being so awkward with you! Not what you need when your going through treatment  sending big     xx


----------



## Gem15

Quick question girls!
I'm going for baseline scan tomorow, would normally take my first sniff of d/r spray at 9am. Should I still take it?? X


----------



## Bubbles21

Sorry Gem, didn't log back on last night so m issed your posts  

Oooh you'll be getting your scan right now - hope its a goodie   

It's a bit late  now but yes I took my spray as normal on day of baseline scan. Let us know how you get on  

Well I've had the call from the hosp and both our little embies are doing great   I'm going in at 12 for the transfer so hope they make themself right at home inside me    

They were going to leave it until later in the week as both embryos are doing so well, however DH and I have discussed the probability of twins and have decided to go for it and get both embryos transferred  

The only reason they were going to leave it until Fri or Sat was so they could transfer the best embie and freeze the other, however there is a chance the frozen one won't thaw properly. As this is our one and only chance at this (they can't take any more tissue from DH) we have decided to go for it with a chance we could end up with twins  

My sister has twin girls after taking clomid so we are well aware of the 'twin journey' and the ups and downs along the way.

Just hoping and    this works out for us.

Hope all you girls have a fab day and sending you    as always xx


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles, great news   hoping that et goes well and your little ones stick   

Scan went well so I can start stimming tomorow  however while I was there they did a 'dummy transfer' to make sure that et would go okay as I've had work done on my cervix before due to abnormal cells! They couldn't get the catheter in so I need to go back up tomorow, into theatre to have the cervix widened!
Glad I can still start on injections though  xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Aw Gem, great news that your scan went ok and you can start stimming   feels good to move on to the next stage eh  

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow  

Well my 2 wee embies have been transferred   just hope and    they like their new home and grow big and strong in there   

My OTD is 3rd June, it going to be a long 2 and a half weeks!   xx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks bubbles   I'm sure it will be fine tomorow! It was quite exciting bringing my wee purple bag of drugs home!

Fab news that you have your 2 wee embies on board!! Sending lots of babydust your way    and ill be    they make themselves nice and comfy!! Xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Aw thanks for the baby dust Gem  

I know what you mean about the purple bag, I had a spring in my step the day I left with that beauty  

Hope you get on ok with stimming, to be honest it's easy as pie and I preferred it to the drippy spray  

Funnily enough, ive not been as choked up or as sneezy since I stopped taking the spray, pesky thing but all worth it if our dreams are answered  

Speak to you soon


----------



## Gem15

Yeah fingers crossed it will all be worth it  
Mean to say, what a long time you have to wait until OTD!!! Why do you have to wait more than 2 weeks? Xx


----------



## Revols

Wow its been busy on here  
Great news about having  2 on board bubbles wooohooo try not to go too   on your 2ww.  

Gem so glad you got your wee drug bag home good luck with it xx and i hope all goes well tomorrow when you need to go back up.  

Fairypants - sorry your work have been rotten   hope there better with you the next time - if not just call in sick . 

Tjenny - im not sure about the long and short thing - i was of the understanding you can either start on day 2 or day 21 just helps them fit more people in xx

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks revols! I'm sure it will be fine tomorow. At least ill get a practice run with the sedation so ill know what ill be like during ec!   xx


----------



## tjennym

Wow, busy busy here tonight 

Firstly, woop woop to your little embies Bubbles  .  Take it easy & enjoy every minute of being PUPO, there's no feeling like it petal x  

Gem - can't believe you're stimming already, it's gone so quick, probably not for you I bet  .  As s says's a piece of cake really & exciting seeing your follies grow & grow at your scans . Oh siding your cervix sounds painful though, ouch, ouch! Hope it goes ok  

Fairypants - your work are being so unreasonable huni, not what you need whilst going through this rolleroaster.  I'm quite lucky in that I get 5 days paid leave each cycle & more if required & I work for RBS!!  Believe me, the only good thing about working for them  

Revols - thanks for the info, not sure of the differences myself.  Don't understand why some DR & some don't??  Bet you can't wit to get started now eh, won't be long huni  

Brellini - how are you doing, are you still going looking to start in June  

Jen x


----------



## Brellini

Hey Jen, I'm doing good thanks.  How are you?  Yeah I will be paying tomorrow and DH also going in to freeze some   as a back up and start on flare protocol June AF which will be around 2nd ish of June.  Exciting and a bit sad as this will be our last shot then i need to deal with it if it doesn't work   You still going again in July?  How you feeling about it all?  

Great news bubbles on your little embies, have everything crossed for you.  Hope the 2 1/2 week nightmare doesn't drive you too crazy.

Gem, great news on starting stimming.  I have never heard of anyone getting their cervix widened, sounds very ouch.  Hope all goes well tho, will be thinking of you.  

Revols - not long now til 2nd June.  The countdown is on!  

Fairypants, your work/manager is mean   Hope you are lucky and can get appointments to suit the easier days for you.

Can't believe how busy it has been on here, its great.


----------



## Gem15

Thanks ladies   they just explained that because I've had abnormal cells removed before there must be some scar tissue over my cervix which is why they couldn't get the catheter to go in! Just glad they found out before et! Xx

Brellini - not too long to wait for you     that this is your time! Xx

Jen - does sound a bit painful eh! I'm hoping to be in cloud cookoo land with the sedation  xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi everyone,

Goodness, lots going on here this week eh?! 

*Gem, Revols, Brellini, and Jen* - thanks so much for your messages x was at the other job today so pretty stress free day but kept waking up last night thinking about what they're going to say if I have another appt on a day I'm meant to be there!  I'm off on annual leave as of the 11th so really hope I won't need more time off the mean place but it's not really likely  xxx

*Bubbles* -  congrats on being PUPO!! STICK STICK STICK!!!

*Gem *- great news about your scan! Rubbish having to have to go in for that tomorrow but good they did a dummy run and are sorting out the problem, much better than finding problems on the day!  

*Brellini* - not long at all til u start now, exciting! 

*Jen* - how are you getting on Hun?

Xxx


----------



## Revols

Yeah not long now - paid our invoice on Moday lunch time and my drugs arrived yesterday, had to pick them up from the soting office hahah makes it all real again


----------



## Bubbles21

Morning chickadees  

Thanks for all your positive vibes for our wee embies   hope they enjoyed their first night in their new home   just hope and    they stay put  

Gem, hope all goes ok today-everyone is so nice and they will look after you well   the doc even gave me a hand written letter for my work advising me to do light duties for 3 weeks (I'm in quite a hazardous job if there is a chance you could be pregnant)

I think maybe my OT date is so far away because I had a 2 day transfer? Perhaps if I'd had a 5 dt I would hav only had to wait 14 days (but would have waited longer on ET if you see what i mean!  )

Anyway, keep in touch ladies and I'll speak to you soon


----------



## fairypants

Morning girls,

Bubbles, how are you feeling today? Sending lots of sticky vibes!!   I'm glad you mentioned the letter, I hope they'll do that for me if we get to that stage as one of my jobs involves bending into all sorts of weird positions (haha!) and is quite stressful so that'd really help seeing as they're being so awkward.

Gem - I'm sure you'll be in NW by now or out already but good luck for today and enjoy the fuzziness , it's lovely! 

Hope you all have a lovely stress-free Friday xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hey fairypants   I'm ok thanks, my belly feels heavy if that makes sense   prob just all the drugs and poking about up there! 

Just trying to take it easy over the weekend then back to the grind on Monday.

I asked about the possibility of getting some sort of letter and told them my reasons why. The nurse spoke to the doc and he wrote me one out on general ninewells paper (instead of acu letterhead) as my work don't know about our tx.

The letter said I'd been in for a minor gynae procedure   hope they can do something similar foryou.

Think I'm going to go crazy waiting such a long time. I just really hope and   our little ones stick


----------



## Gem15

Afternoon ladies  

Thats me home! Sedation was great, didn't know a thing until I came round  
Bubbles, your right, they are all so lovely at NW! Was given some toast and a drink of water (i was so thirsty!) then sent on my way! Everything went fine so there should be no complications come et day   a wee bit sore so just going to relax on the couch the rest of the day!

Bubbles - im still    for your wee embies! Xxx


----------



## fairypants

Bubbles- thanks hun, I will ask them too. Sure your wee embies are burrowing right in, making a wee comfy bed for themselves   its a long wait but don't  be testing too early! Xx

Gem - yay! Glad everything went well  take it easy!

Just wondered, we've not filled in our consent forms yet as when we had our consultation it was to get onto the waiting list for NHS, but they've sent them to us and we've to bring them to baseline scan appt. Are we supposed to fill them in at home and bring them back complete or just read it all at home and sign in front of them?!

Xxx


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - we took them all completed yesterday. The nurse didn't say anything so I'm assuming thats what they expected  xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hey girls  

Gem, glad you got on ok, the toast is just yummy when you're starving eh  

Fairypants, we filled our consent forms in right at the beginning of our journey so didn't think we would have to again. We took our brown pack to the baseline appointment and the nurse helped us fill another set of consent forms in!   not sure why we had to do them again, but she wasn't fazed and it took hardly anytime  

Iv been watching one born every minute on 4OD, hmm maybe not the best plan but I'm bored and have been instructed to laze on the couch!

Can't stop thinking about our wee embies, I soo hope they are burrowing and snuggling in nicely  

I had a wee look on the 2ww thread but found it a bit upsetting so think I prefer it here if that's ok  

Big   to you all and I'll catch up soon xxx


----------



## Gem15

Bubbles - of course it's okay, we like having you here   think the 2ww is hard enough without the stress of others results! Xxx (oh, and yeah the toast was yummy  )


----------



## Bubbles21

Aw thanks Gem   

The other thread was just making me worry, think I'm better surrounded by positive vibes   

Happy sober Friday!   x


----------



## Gem15

happy sober friday to you too!! I've got the alcohol free wine and beer chilling!! Lol xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Oh wish I'd thought of that   maybe sparkling water in a tumbler to look like g&t!  

Enjoy


----------



## fairypants

Thanks girls, will fill them in this weekend so they're all ready! 
Bubbles - I was on a thread last night where they were talking about watching videos of people's journeys on YouTube and after reading about a few of them I thought its prob best avoided, you're supposed to relaxing and thinking positive (and very sticky) thoughts xx

Ps don't forget the wee umbrellas for the drinks!


----------



## Gem15

Well I'm busy psyching myself up to do the first injection!!!!!   she said to do it at the same time every night so I've picked 7pm!! Half an hour to go!!! Aarghhh!


----------



## tjennym

Hey Gem, hope the jab went ok  .  You're cervix issue sounds similar to mine only it was never picked up at NW.  The only time they ever mentioned it was when I went in for ET they had to use a different catheter as they couldn't get in with the standard one they us. But, he did ask if I'd "had work done on my cervix" - I had a colposcopy about 7 yrs ago.

Then when I had my miscarriage & they pulled what they thought was fetal tissue from cervix turned out to be scar tissue! Let me tell you that was the most painful thing I have ever experienced so I am glad you were sedated huni!  This has been blocking my cervix for years & nobody has ever picked it up so just gad it's now gone  

Brellini - I'm really looking forward to getting started.  I'm going to remain positive & focus on all the good points from my last tx. Wow, can't believe you'll be starting soon, wish I was your cycle buddy again but I'll just be a few weeks behind you  

Bubbles - hope your little embabies are enjoying their new home huni, take it easy & enjoy the cocktails, lol x

Fairypants - you off to anywhere nice on your annual leave?

DH on a night out tonight so have house to myself (well Apart from the dogs!) had a bath, done my nails so now relaxing with a nice glass or holy water i.e vino   BLISS!

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Hi jen! 
Yeah sounds exactly the same I had a colposcopy 4yrs ago. I'm so glad they picked it up early on as they couldn't get any catheter in and they tried 4! Glad I was sedated too   there was quite a bit of blood when I got up to get dressed so I can only imagine what they were doing down there!!
Oooh, a wee glass if vino sounds fab......i think you need to have another one for me!!  

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi Jen, nowhere planned as yet, really just took the time off so that my 2ww (god willing I get there) isn't quite so stressful, but hopefully we'll go away for even a long weekend or something! Ooh have a big vino for me, really really feel like having one tonight!  

xxx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well

I've got a lot to read and catch up with so apart from 
BUBBLES - congrats at being PUPO, sending you lots of      for your wait.
I'll catch up with how everyone else is doing next post

AFM - took a wee bit of time out just to get my head back to the right place - so holiday over, which was brilliant.  Totally away from it all.  An attempt at Zita West detox to get myself back in gear (lasted 2 1/2 of the 4 days )  I now feel like a page has been turned and I'm ready to move on again and work towards the next Tx and a bit of normal life with DH for a month or so......
Today I got the letter from Ninewells with the sorry it didn't work bit and saying that enclosed was my appt for review - with nothing included - I think they get all the side effects from the DR fumes    Luckily I know anyway as they told me over the phone.

Have a nice weekend everyone
Ail xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hey girls, how's it going?   

Gem - hope you're getting on ok with the jabs, it'll be second nature before you know it  

Jen - hope you enjoyed your vino - I tried a non-alcoholic beer earlier (Cobra) and it tasted like feet    It was not good  

Benbeculagirl - thanks for your positive vibes for our wee embies hun   just hope they like it in their new cocoon    Glad to hear you're feeling better, sounds like you've been on a rollercoaster and come out the other side. Sending you big   

AFM - not up to much, keep waking up at the crack of dawn (probably because my sleep isnt alcohol assisted)! Can't stop thinking about our wee embies and OTD - it's still over 2 weeks away!!! xxx


----------



## Revols

Ali - sounds like your hols is just what you needed.  
Bubbles -I know 2ww my ass 16 day wait for us dundee chicks


----------



## Bubbles21

Its pants eh Revols   Suppose they know what they're doing and think i'll be too scared to test early anyway as DH will be keeping a close eye on me  hehe  

Its just so frustrating when you hear of people who have had their ET after me and their OTD is before me  Anyway, I shall be a good girl and wait until i'm supposed to.........even if I go potty  

Was feeling abit down in the dumps earlier as its so difficult not knowing - at least if we knew we were pregnant we wouldnt mind giving all our nice things and treats up  

Anyhoo - it will all be worth it and I need to give my wee embies the comfiest new home ever    xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls,

Hope you're all doing well? Benbeculagirl - lovely to see you back on, glad your holiday helped  

Bubbles - was thinking about getting some alcohol-free Cobra but think I'll give it a miss!  

AFM still bursting into tears at the daftest things, not sure if it's worrying about work or the buserelin. Need to toughen up!! 

Was wondering... I started d/r on day 21 of my cycle, which was the 9th of may. The letter and the info pack from Ninewells said to expect bleeding after a week or so of starting buserelin, especially if taking from day 21, but I've had nothing as yet- should I phone them? 

Xx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Haven't had Cobra, but Caliber is boufin'.  The only one I've found that tastes in any way similar is Becks Blue, so have stuck with that.  I've also once had Alcohol free wine but found it sweet and disgusting - sould rather have Schloer.  When out in Pub DH and I have a routine with mates where we always offer to go to the bar (not always paying though! - we sit on the outside of the table and are oh so helpful to everyone else stuck in there) and I always say Vodka, lime and Lemonade, and it comes back minus the Vodka but looks the same   If one of our friends goes up then thats the round where I feel I need to pace myself and have a soft drink!

Fairypants - I'd give them a quick buzz, they've always been helpful and it will set your mind at rest.  Though I think you are meant to have a normal -ish cycle so if yours is normally a long one I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Revols

Fairypants - Give them a wee call to put your mind at ease but i would not worry about it. Sometimes ive had bleeding sometimes not, think you just have to say when you go for scan xx


----------



## Revols

Hows all the ladies doing that have there wee bundles or BFPs


----------



## Gem15

Hi girlies  

Benbeculagirl - fab to have you back   glad you enjoyed your holiday! Your right about the becks blue, best one I think! And I've also resorted to schloer. I just put it in a nice wine glass and pretend  

Revols, fairypants, bubbles, jen - hope you are all enjoying your weekend.....can't believe it's nearly monday again! 

Not much to report at my end. Still pretty knackered but hey ho! All for a good cause   injections are feeling normal already! I now have 5 alarms going off on my phone, 4 sniffs and one jab!! 

Sending you all big hugs


----------



## Mathilde

Hi all, apologies for being AWOL.
It's been so long I'm not sure who I've "met" already. 

Bubbles, huge congratulations on being PUPO. So pleased it's all gone to plan.
Gem, I'm happy your op wasn't too sore.  My fibroids meant that the et was a bit trickier as catheter had to go round a bend but was always fine. Hope the injections are going ok. 
Fairypants, sorry your work have been so pants. It's so stressful not being able to predict and plan for appointments. Fingers crossed yours fall on the right days.
Brellini, good luck with starting in June. 
Ail and tjenny, hope you're both doing ok.
Revols, Hugest of luck to you for number 5. Fingers crossed for a fantastic 2012 for us.

Hope the absentees are doing ok, Linz, Ali, Anya, PB, Molly and anyone else I've forgotten.  Not sure if you've stopped posting.

AFM have been having bit of a crappy time. I think cos for first time in a couple of years things are at a standstill. Post fibroid op have to wait 6 months ideally to allow it all to heal, although dr said we could prob start trying (or stop not trying) naturally after 4 months, so that's mid July. One of my best friends is due, well poss in labour at the moment. Feel very aware of ticking clock at the moment.  But need to focus on getting healthy! 

I wonder if anyone can help with making a decision about having FET next (we have one frozen embryo) or having a fresh cycle of ivf. I worry that if FET doesn't work, or doesn't even defrost ok, that I'll be that bit older.  If we did ivf first and managed to get another one to freeze then that might increase chances for FET after that.  I'm not sure how much difference there is between what's required in feet and ivf.  If FET is much less invasive then might be better to just try that first.

Decisions, decisions!

M x


----------



## Revols

Hi Mat - good to hear from you toots, the waiting will be dring you   but you have to make sure your fighting fit first   Ive never had frosties   so dont the answer to this one but i am friendly with 2 girls I met ff and they are both expecting with FET one of them twins. I know what you mean about that TICK TICK TICK sound but we will get there


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi mathilde, not sure if we've met but feel like I know you already anyway   

I don't have any experience with FET I'm afraid so shall let the other lovely ladies jump in with advice!

Fairypants - becks blue is deffo the way to go, tastes exactly like beer to me but with only 52 cals my sister informs me! (she does ww and drinks it when being good). Please never be tempted to buy the cobra one, it is seriously minging (unless you like the taste of foosty feet)  

I was dr on day 21 too and my AF came pretty much as normal (one day late). Has it made an appearance yet?

Benbeculagirl - great pub plan   when we had visitors a few weeks ago I had sparkling flavoured water in my 'gin' glass and pretended it was gin (well nobody actually asked). I've got a big girls celebration meal on Friday night and have no idea how to play it   there will deffo be questions asked if I'm not drinking etc (and I used to smoke when drinking too). Any suggestions on what I could do/say? There will also be at least 3 pregnant friends there too!

Not much else to report ladies, just counting down the days until OTD and thinking of our wee embies all the time. Me and DH always have a wee rub of my tummy at bed time and chat about them and   they are burrowing in


----------



## Gem15

Evening lovely ladies  

Mat - nice to have you back again   injections are going fine ta!

Bubbles - your night out on friday.....could you make up a good excuse why you need to drive?? Saves you having to pretend your drinking then being caught out!!  I hate it how people always assume that your pregnant if your not drinking when actually it couldn't be further from the truth  

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hey Gem, hows you  

Hope the injections are going ok and you're not bruising too badly

I think I will end up driving on Friday because then I can leave when I like and don't have to queue/pay for a taxi! I might just say I'm feeling a bit under the weather but I know it will be noticed   I've had sinus trouble a wee while back so might blame that?

Aaaarghh it's so frustrating, I'm really looking forward to seeing my friends for a nice meal but thinking of excuses is spoiling it for me  

Anyway,   and I'll speak soon xxx


----------



## Bubbles21

Oops, on my last post I meant to press   instead of  ! I'm such an   hehehe


----------



## Gem15

Lol, this rollercoaster really does make us    
Yeah injections are fine, no bruising yet!   did you get a date for ec on the friday when you went for action scan or did you have to be re scanned? Xx


----------



## Revols

Oh I hate all the hiding of the drinking thing - thats what we get for being a bunch of   hahah My sis and her family going away in the summer and keep asking us to go too (cornwall) we would love to but by that time I will be totally off the drink and cant hide it for a week hahah To tell you the truth if it was just them going i would have gone and just told them but there friends are going too and she has a gob on her   So luckily Mr Revols got a new job at his work so were using that as an excuse not to go - all the planning we have to do is no funny


----------



## Gem15

Revols we are the same! We were meant to be going away this weekend for 4 days for a friends bday but had to use dh work as an excuse not to go! I feel bad but like you say it's hard enough to hide it for one night, never mind more!!   We have a 30th party and a wedding coming up next month but  by then dh will have given his sample of    so at least he can have a drink and it doesnt look so weird both of us not drinking!! The things we do! Xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hey girls   what a nice sunny nite (in fife anyway!) I've been weeding whilst DH cut the grass   rock n roll

Gem, when I went for my scan on the Friday I didn't expect my follies to be ready as they told me around 70% of people have to go back for another scan a couple of days later. I was gobsmacked when the nurse said everything looked dandy and DH was to go on the Monday for SSR and me on the Tuesday for EC. If DH wasn't getting SSR I would have been in on the Monday.

They gave me my trigger shot to take home with me and a big yellow sheet and told me they wouldphone me later. When they phoned back they told me when to take my last spray, last injection and trigger shot and you write it all on your yellow sheet   it was so exciting   hope your follies are fine and dandy too  

Hey revols, it's pants having to make excuses for the drinking eh! We are such a bunch of alkies under other circumstances   my friends are terrible too, as soon as someone isn't drinking everyone starts shouting out "pregnant?" aaaarrghh!

Talking of drink, I might go and pour a becks blue (my new best friend  ) it's DH bday next Tuesday so going over to Edinburgh at weekend and I'll be designated driver to let him have a beer or 2  

Hope everyone is feeling ok and keeping positive    I cannot stop thinking about my wee embies and keep having mild crampy feelings in my tummy which make me scared   apparently according to my letter from hosp, this is normal and is down to the pessaries etc? I'm just not sure and    our little embies are snuggling in


----------



## Revols

It has been a lovely night long may it last - when do you have to test again Bubbles? Your embies will be doing there job toots


----------



## Gem15

Thanks for the info bubbles, it's good to know what to expect!   would be fab if my follies were ready on friday.....my tummy certainly feels big enough!!  

I'm paying hard for you wee embie    but I'm sure it's making itself nice and comfy for the next 9 months    I'm dreading the 2ww, I think I'm going to find that the hardest bit of the whole rollercoaster!

Sending big hugs to everyone, looks like it's going to be another lovely day   if only we didn't have to work!

Gem xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls, 

Such a gorgeous day, so pleased I'm not working today!! (well...I've a wee bit to prepare for tomorrow...might do it tonight!!)  

How is everyone? Thanks for the advice on AF/buserelin ladies - finally made an appearance!!  

Mathilde - hello!   thanks for the lovely message 
Bubbles - will DEFINATELY be avoiding It!! I'll try the other one though! Where about in fife do you live? You could tell the girls that you have a wisdom tooth coming in and it's infected, and you've been given metronidazole to take because you absolutely cannot drink with that! 

Enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Evening gorgeous girls 

Another glorious evening - even had my shorts on while we made a BBQ for tea!

Revols-my OTD isn't until 3rd June  I can't believe everyone else gets a 2ww and I get a 17 day wait! I'll try not to test early tho cos I've read so many stories of people getting conflicting results (hmm I might not be saying that in a few days time tho!)

I find myself analysing things and when I was in Asda earlier i had feelings in my tum like befoe AF comes, I was so scared to go to the loo 

I hope all these feelings are normal and our wee beanies are bedded in for the long haul  

Gem- hope your scan on Friday goes well and your follies are looking grand, things start moving fast now 

Fairypants-ive got 3 cobra beers here that you are welcometo have-I insist  I'm in Kirkcaldy, how about you?


----------



## Revols

Bubbles - it so does feel as tho your af is coming so dont worry about that (easier said than done i know)  You just become aware of everything going on inside - it drives you  

Where do you lot live - Im Kirkcaldy, you dont have to tell if you dont want too. Quite funny this - I wander if any of us know each other. hahah


----------



## tjennym

Evening ladies!

Loving the tropical weather we've Ben getting. I'm on holiday as from next Friday so   it continues!! 

Gem I hope your scan goes well on Friday, will be thinking of you  

Going to Musselburgh Races on Friday night but driving  .  Too much hassle getting back to Fife & can't stay with friend in Edi as I have lunch with other friends at 12.30 on Sat, oh the dilemmas eh! Been cutting out the booze in preparation for my 2nd go in July anyway  

I live in Lundin Links so Revols & Bubbles, I'm also a fifty wifey, lol x

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well and enjoying the cracking sunshine  

Jen x


----------



## benbeculagirl

HI Ladies

Wonderful evening up here too. Able to get cycle commuting to work this week just lovin being out in the fresh air 

Revols - I'm a bit of an interloper, I live in Benbecula, but have actually met 3 or 4 people from my island through FF.  Its been great to meet up with them and find out peoples experiences......We are actually thinking of moving down to Fife once DH's posting is up. (I'm orig from Dundee and he spent primary school years in Cupar)  So a couple more years and we could be down your way

Bubbles - sending you loads of      and bubbles.  Think everything feels weird all the time down ther during the 2WW, we spend so much time wondering and thinking about it its not surprising.  I've a good feeling about this for you, so all fingers crossed

Fairypants - good news on the AF
Gem  - good luck for friday
Tjenny - Day at the races sounds fab.  You wouldn't want a hangover while having lunch with your friends anyway  

Mathilde - I got given some statistics from NW and they seem to have quite a good sucess rate with FET.  It was definitley a far easier process than the full IVF cycle (no injections, after DR as normal, I just took tablets twice a day and had a couple of scans to monitor the lining, also no egg collection - then the little bundle was popped back in) and I felt much calmer throughout.  But only 1 of my 2 eggs defrosted and as you know I had a BFN so am now looking at starting over, and like you I'm well aware of the ticking clock.  We went for it as we could just move straight to it without a wait so there was never any question. Probably not much help, but that's how I felt about the whole process.

AFM - sunny and light so very happy - plus the normally dragon boss has decided its time for a bit of team bonding so has decreed a long lunch on the beach tomorrow


----------



## Gem15

Evening girlies  

It's been so light I didn't realise what time it was tonight! Been over seeing my sister and realised it was 10pm, normally my bed time  

Bubbles - im still   for your wee embies. Keep positive and look after yourself  

Tjenny - thanks for the hugs  hope you have a fab time at the races on friday!

Fairypants - good news on AF! x

Revols - how are you? Been enjoying the sunshine today  

Benbeculagirl - enjoy your lunch on the beach tomorow!! Lucky thing  

AFM - not much to report really......although I have turned into a bit of a crabby so and so the past week    I think DH had just decided it's best not to talk to me  
Hope you all enjoy the sunshine again tomorow! 

Gem xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Hello chickadees   another gorgeous day  

Revols - thanks for making me feel a bit better, Im ok one minute then the next I get funny feelings in my tum and think AF is on her way. It's crazy how many symptoms the drugs can give you   I'm kirkcaldy too, I always say to hubby, it's funny cos you could actually be talking to your next door neighbour on ff without realising it! At the NW waiting room I'm always bricking myself in case I see anyone I know  

Jen - hope you have a great time at the races   I've never been but keep hearing about it on the radio. Do you get all dressed up for that then? How brilliant is the weather! I've had my shorts on again tonight on my sun lounger   hope it's continues overnthe weekend as my peely wally body needs some rays  

Benbeculagirl - aw thank you so much, it's so lovely to hear people rooting for you and it makes such a difference and helps me feel   . I've never been to benbecula but one of my friends used to go on her summer holidays the and has pictures of her lying on deserted beaches. Lucky you getting to go to the beach tomorrow   it takes my boss to even let us have lunch  

Gem - how are you doing hun?   how are you feeling about tomorrow? I'm   your scan goes well and you can move on to the next stage   

Well I think I might go and make a cuppa (how naughty  ) and have a biscuit and watch tripe on telly (quite like phil Spencer show so that'll do)

Hope you all have a lovely night and I'll pop back tomorrow before I go out if i get a chance


----------



## Gem15

Hiya girlies  

Bubbles - I'm feeling okay about tomorow, at least I know if I'm not fully cooked then ill be back on monday for another scan!  

Will keep yous posted! Taking the rest of the day off work tomorow so think we are going to spend the day up in dundee, a wee bit of retail therapy, some lunch and maybe a wee non alcoholic cocktail!! 

Sending you all hugs


----------



## Revols

Hahah bubbles were the same when we go to the waiting room and last year we did bump into someone we knew    but we promised each other we would not say a word   and I saw a couple i was at school with at our first induction night - not seen them since school and thats where you bump into them   Enjoy friday night hope they dont suss you out. 

Hey Gem hope the crabiness leaves you soon, I keep telling my other half how lucky he is that I dont turn into a monster on all the drugs.   good luck for Fri toots x

Benbeculagirl - enjoy lunch at the beach, sounds fab. Ive been out on my bike too - love it. 

Jen - you have a busy weekend, enjoy! Will you have a wee liquid lunch on Sat as your missing out on Friday night.

Hope everyone else is doing good   to all

Im out on Friday night too with a friend going to do the wee beer garden meal and bottle of wine thing - so watch the heavens open


----------



## Bubbles21

Hey gem, how did the scan go!  

Revols, hope you enjoy your meal and wine, I'm sure the sun will stay out for you  

I'm starving just now, not sure how I'm going to wait another 2 hours for food - especially when hubby has just phoned a chippy!


----------



## Gem15

Hi girlies  

How are you all? 
Went for my scan this morning but need to go back on monday as my follies aren't big enough yet!   they could count 13 (don't know if thats a decent number or not) but the biggest was only 11mm.  I hope they have grown by mon! I was really uncomfortable yesterday and when she scanned me today it was a bit painful as my right ovary is really high up!? She advised me to def have sedation for ec because of that! I was having it anyway 

Anyway hope you all enjoy a fabby wkend in the sunshine!
Hugs to you all


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi gem, sorry your follies weren't ready today but I'm sure they will be big and strong for Monday


----------



## Revols

Hey Gem doing a wee follie dance for you   hope they are growing well  

Bubbles not to much longer now - hope you did not get asked too many questions about not drinking last night.  

Had a good night with my friend on Friday the pubs were not very busy but we had fun  
Hope your all enjoying this fantastic weather


----------



## Gem15

Thanks for the follie dance revols!   xx


----------



## fairypants

Evening girls! 

Hope you're all having a fabby weekend! I'm exhausted, was out in the sunshine all day and now in bed watching true blood!  

Wouldn't it be weird if any of us did know each other? Have any of you met before at the support group or anything? I'm in Falkland so if anyone on this thread's from there it won't take much to narrow it down, it's mainly old people here!!  

Gem- sorry your follies were still a bit too small, hoping they get huuuuge for Monday!  

Bubbles - no no no, you keep those toots, I couldn't go taking all your eau de feet away from you! (but I'll have a nice one!)  

Xxx


----------



## Gem15

Morning girlies! 

How fabby is this weather!!   

Fairypants I've never met anyone before, havnt tried the support group, have you? I'm from falkirk. Have you tried the becks blue yet then?? We were at a bbq last night and I had the good old faithful non alcoholic wine (in a wine glass of course, makes it taste better ) I think I might be being used to this no drinking carry on!! Lol

Hope you all enjoy the sunshine   xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Good evening lovely ladies  

Absolutely loving this weather and the tan is coming along nicely   (apart from the backs of my legs!). It's strange though, I never burn and tan really easily but the last few days my skin has gone red so I've had to wear lotion (which I know I should anyway )

Revols- Friday night was fine but I just didn't feel myself   don't know what was wrong with me but ended up going home early with one of the (many) pregnant ones. I ended up having a small glass of red with my meal and had a diet coke when I first arrived cos said I was thirsty. Got about 5 texts the next day from various friends asking if I was ok cos didn't seem myself   glad you had fun on Friday night  

Fairypants - I love falkland, especially that lovely shop with all the nicknacks.   my friend lives in Star and I love it there too! I insist that you take the cobra off my hands or they might end up in the bin   

Gem- I've noticed I get so much more done at the weekends now I'm off the drink   they also seem longer-probably because I'm sleeping better and getting up early fresh as a daisy   good luck for all your follies tomorrow chickadee   let us know how you get on  

AFM I'm not sure if ill last until next Sunday to to test. I'm 10 days past tsf and it's driving me   I felt awful for poor hubby yesterday because I kept flying off the handle for no reason   my mood swings are horrendous right now. I was absolutely fine during dr and stimming but it's caught up with me now  

What do you guys think about testing early and how early am I likely to get an accurate result? Or am I being   and should I just wait until Sunday?


----------



## Gem15

Evening girlies  

Bubbles - I always tan well too bout I've had factor 30 on this weekend!!! Still got a nice colour, just don't normally need such a high factor! (or any at all like you!) As for testing early.....I'm not sure how early you would get an accurate result but think id be like you and be dying to test!! And anyway NW makes us wait sooooo long compared to others! I really do hope you get your BFP  xx


----------



## Revols

Bubbles hope your feeling better soon, think your nearest and dearest do pick up on you being out of sorts because try as we may to act normal you cant think of anything but your wee embies   as for testing early ive never done it (hard as nails me hahah) I just think I would not believe the outcome till the actual test date - if that makes sense. I know alot of peolple who have tho. If you want to meet up and have a chat feel free to pm me I would give up my secret identity for you   Keep strong only 7 more sleeps    

Gem good luck tomorrow hope you come away with your trigger shot  

Faiypants - I like Falkland too, I now a girl that just opened a lovely gift shop there before xmas.

My tan coming along nicely too shame I got a bit red round the buttock area tho. OMG i can now say I start dr on saturday


----------



## Gem15

Thanks revols! I've not really felt much happening the past couple of days so I really hope they've been growing! If you don't mind me asking how many follicles have you had in the past? Just don't really know what a decent number is!
Only 6 more sleeps till you hop on the rollercoaster again!!! 
Xx (oh and ouch to your burnt bum!!) Lol


----------



## Revols

Gem I really cant remember how many ive had but its not a high number, the most eggs ive had taken was eight but you just have to remember its quality not quantity  
ps just reading back my last post hahaha I did have my bikini bottoms on I promise its the very top of my legs that are red


----------



## Gem15

Hi girlies  

Revols - lol, yeah yeah we believe you!! Hope you didn't get any more red bits today  

Bubbles - how are you?? Not going too   I hope!

Howz everyone else doing? sending you all bug hugs  

AFM - my wee follies have grown nice and big  so ec is on thursday!!!! I know it sounds daft because I've been taking drugs for weeks but I really feel like its all happening now! I think im going to find this bit the hardest, waiting on the phonecalls.....will my eggs fertilise? Will they be strong enough to last? Will it implant God, im driving myself   already!!


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, how are you all today? At least that's Monday over for another week   (ooh and the next one is a holiday Monday!)

Thanks for all your words of encouragement regarding testing - I really don't know what to do. I know what you mean Revols - I would still have to test every day until OTD to ensure I had the correct result......I just dont see why NW make us wait 17 days when other clinics say 14  

I read somewhere that the Zita West book says the trigger shot is out of your system after 10 days well that's been 15 days since my trigger shot! 

I'm driving myself mad - i'm ok one minute but then the next I wonder if i'm pregnant or not. Still having the odd tummy twinge but not as much as before. My boobs are also bigger but have been like that for about 2 weeks now so prob more likely to be all the drugs!

Anyhoo enough about me  

Revols - I cannot believe you burned your bum cheeks   that is classic. Woohoo for starting dr on Saturday - how you feeling?  

Gem - fantastic news about your follies - they are growing big and strong for you and will be worth that wait    Please take it easy after EC because I thought I was ok then about 5.00 when I got home I was very ill and hubby had to phone the hosp   I don't mean to scare you because I certainly think I was in the minority but just have a lie on the couch or in bed and take plenty fluids and paracetamol.  

PS its also excellent that they make you go with zilch make-up on too - NOT!! I had the biggest couple of plooks ever on my chin for both EC and ET - it was not a good look 

Well I suppose I better go and trawl the internet for cheap pregnancy tests (only kidding)  

Its hubby's bday tomorrow so been wrapping his pressies and going out for a nice meal tomorrow night  

Hope you all have a lovely evening chickadees and sending you all    as always xx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks for the advice bubbles, ill take it easy on thurs! Not sure whether to say to work that  i wont be in on the friday either? Were you still sore the next day? And I'm with you on the no makeup thing!! I am not looking forward to that! Takes the creases longer to fall out of my face these days  
You made me  laugh out loud at the thought of you ordering tons of tests!!  
It's my sisters birthday tomorow too so will pop in to see her after work  I got home today to a nice wee surprise from her. Was a lovely wee fertility angel keyring and a teeney tiny glass bottle with fertlity stones? inside that I'm meant to sleep with under my pillow! Ill give anything a try!

Xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Aw Gem, thats a nice gift from your sister  

We were away in Dunkeld for my sister's 40th in March and there was a crystal shop there which had crystals for everything! They also had buddhas, so I bought one for hubby and we both rub his belly for luck every day  

I really needed the Friday off work too Gem and apart from having a shower and making the bed, I didn't move from the couch all day. I was bored stiff but couldn't risk being ill again (I was in excruciating pain, had a temperature and the sweat was pouring from me - I was also pretty sick). Like I said, I really don't mean to scare you and I havent heard of anyone else being so poorly after EC but I would rather you just took it easy and took paracetamols to fend off any twinges  

Just asked hubby if I can do a test.......but he said no


----------



## Gem15

Aww bubbles, hope you manage to last until OTD.....think my hubby will be poas   with me too! Im sure your wee buddah will be bringing you lots good luck  xx


----------



## fairypants

Hey girls, how are you all tonight?

Getting a bit cold tonight - nooooooooooo!! Was loving the sunshine! 

Bubbles - step AWAY from the pee sticks!!   must be so hard but you're doing so well though, and not long to go now Hun!  

Gem - fab news!!   were u in today? I was in at 2pm! 

AFM, had my baseline scan (dildocam!! Sorry - how crude, but saw it on another thread and loved it lol!) today and it all looked fine, so I start my injections on Friday! Apparently my AMH is bordering on a little high so I've to go in for a scan the following Wednesday and again on the Friday, but couldn't make actual appointments as their computers were all down today so I'll have to phone as early as poss tmw morning to try to get booked into the first slot on the Friday or my manager will go nuts. Well she probably will anyway but at least that way it should make it a bit less inconvenient for them    at least I work elsewhere on Wednesday's so they'll be just fine 

Where did you all find the injections most comfortable? The nurse reckoned in my tummy might be nicer than in my thigh?..

Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - great news on your scan today  yeah I was in this morning, away again by half 9ish though! I did all my injections in my tummy and was just fine! Didn't try my thigh, I just reckoned I maybe had a bit more padding on my tummy!   good news they are keeping an eye on you and scanning twice!  Dildocam...makes me laugh out loud!!   the things that just become normal for us eh! Xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Morning, just a quickie girls while hubby is shaving-I couldn't help it ....... I did a test this morning and it was negative. 

Just thought it would have been the best birthday present ever for my gorgeous hubby but it wasn't to be.

I'm completely devastated, hubby says don't lose hope, but I kind of feel like it's the end of our baby journey now. Can't stop crying and don't want to spoil hubby's birthday


----------



## Gem15

Aww bubbles, im so sorry. Im going to tell you to keep hope although I know it will be really hard for you! I realyy do   that it is just too early to tell. Sending you massive    and you know where I am if you need someone to chat to! Feel free to pm me anytime xxx


----------



## tjennym

Hey girlies  

Finally caught up with the many posts since my last so firstly........

Bubbles, no, no, no pee on stick early! I've never been an advocate as you always read about conflicting results.  I got through by enjoying being PUPO and until AF arrived I believed I was pregnant, stay positive huni and I'll   with everything I have that it's wrong!  When is your OTD anyway?  

Gem - woop woop for Thursday petal.  Bet you can't wait eh,  . I was the same as you, it feels so much more real as all these drugs are given to get your eggies ready and that time finally arrives to let them go for a short while.  But please take it easy, if you can get the Friday off I'd recommend it as your body has been through so much.  As Frankie says "Relax, don't do it!" lol  

Revols - best if luck babes with your cycle. This will be your turn, can't believe it's come around again so quickly  . Hope your bum cheeks aren't peeling, that would not be a good look   x

Fairypants - dildocam, lol! Good luck with injections, they are a piece of cake really so you'll be fine huni  

AFM - had review today, good & not so good news  . Good news first, Dr Kini was soooooo nice & explained everything in fine detail.  He was really pleased with results of last tx so will be doing the same protocol & he's positive we should get another good results.

Not so good is that we can't start until Sep as I have 2 Endometriomas (chocolate filled cysts as he called the ). Because I have these he wants to get rid before next tx so have to take BCP for 3 months then start with clean slate.  I know it makes sense & it's for the best, I was just so looking forward to starting in July but hey ho just glad it's the summer as I think it will fly by 

Love to you all! 

Jen x


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, hope you're all well  

I'm not feeling the best today so I'll send you all   and   and catch up soon.

Jen, my OTD is Sunday but it's 16 days since my trigger shot so that's well out my system now and if I was pregnant I'm pretty sure it should be picking it up by now.

The cruel thing is, all the bits we were told we would struggle with (my eggs, hubby's swimmers) we sailed through so we really started to believe the little beans would grow for us. So sad.


----------



## Gem15

Jen - not so good news about having to wait until sept but like you say you want to be fighting fit for this go! It's positive that they were pleased how tx went last time   

Bubbles - big    I've still got everything crossed for you xxx

AFM - well thats my trigger shot done!! Nothing more I can do now except hope and   for some good eggies!  feeling okay about thurs, I think it will be the waiting around for phonecalls after that that will be hard! I've told my work not to expect me in on friday and have taken holidays on mon and tues, so 6 days off for me! Quick question, do they do et at the weekends?? And do they count day 1 as ec day or the day after? 

Sending hugs to you all   xx


----------



## Revols

Fairy pants - dildo calm thats what I say   you got to have a laugh. Hope you got your scan appointments sorted out! Good luck with injections - ive always done them in my legs but might chang to the tummy this time, was always told there was no difference.  

TJenny - sorry about the cysts but at least they were spotted now and not while you were in the middle of tx Sep will be here before you know it but i know its hard, you just want to get started when you make up your mind to do it.  

BUBBLES - sending you huge   its sooo unfair, I have everything crossed for Sunday   

Not much happpening with me yet - the fun starts on Saturday and im still waiting on my baseline scan date.


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, hope you're all well and keeping  

Fairypants-good luck for starting your injections on Friday, I injected into my tummy and got on fine  

Gem-thanks for your kind words. Good luck for tomorrow, it'll all be fine, don't worry  . They do ET on Saturday's but not Sundays. My OTD was 17 days after ET.

Jen-sorry to hear you have to wait until September to start your treatment but as you say at least by then you'll be fighting fit  

Revols-good luck with dr hun and hope you get your scan date soon  

AFM I know I should be keeping everything crossed for Sunday but I'm being realistic and not holding out much hope. Just feel a bit numb and really sad. Doesn't help that 3 of my colleagues are pregnant right now along with 3 of my close friends. I'm surrounded by baby joy


----------



## Gem15

Aww bubbles it's so hard to be surrounded by other peoples baby joy isn't it  definately makes your journey even harder! You are fully entitled to feel sad. Have been thinking about you lots today, sending big    xx


----------



## Gem15

Whats happening to me girlies I'm an emotional looney tonight! I've went from being crabbit to laughing to crying in the space of literaly 5mins! DH has been so good through all of this but I even think he is getting fed up with it (hence the tears!)


----------



## Revols

Gem - it is sooo normal toots yir heed will be mince for the next couple of weeks   and some. Its all the waiting and what ifs that are all out of our control   god luck tomorrow - you will be fine enjoy the wee woozy feeling and the tea n toast xxx

Bubbles its just so crap! I have stronger words for it but FF changes them i think   just take one day at a time toots and look after each other.


----------



## Gem15

Thanks revols! I just feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat! I'm kinda looking forward to the nice woozey feeling tomorow   weirdo eh! Lol x


----------



## Revols

Its the nearest you will get to being ****** for a long while so enjoy it  

When I start thinking about tx at the moment I start filling up too, just cant believe were doing this again - but hey ho going camping at the weekend so that will help take my mind of things, heading to Peebles with our bikes.


----------



## Gem15

You have been through a lot though so no wonder you feel like that! It just takes so much out of you. 
Sounds like a good weekend, think the weather is to get a bit nicer too   enjoy!
Will post tomorow and let yous know how I get on! X


----------



## Gem15

Hi girlies!

How are you all?
Thats me home from EC. they got 12 eggs which Im pleased with, so just need to wait on the phonecall tomorow to see how many have fertilised! Didn't feel a thing, sedation was great 
They are planing on 5 day transfer which means tues, all going well that is! Xx


----------



## Revols

Gem thats great you got 12 eggs and im glad all went well   your eggs will be getting jiggy tonight  

I got my appointment today for baseline scan - 18th June - OMG thats really not to far away


----------



## Gem15

Thats not far away at all revols   we are into june tomorow already!! X


----------



## tjennym

Gem that's a great number of eggies   they enjoy loads of action tonight  

Oh Revols that's not long chick, roll on though.  Weekend away is just what's required before joining the rolleroaster again, enjoy huni  

Bubbles - it's not over until either   shows of it's a BFN on OTD, neither has happened babes so please try & remain positive  

I'm away to Kinloch Rannoch for 2 weeks, yipppeeee! Our friends say on an estate up there (he's a gamekeeper) so we're house/dog sitting! Got family staying for the 1st week too so my beautiful nieces are going to have a bawl, loads or retail therapy for me & DH.

I'm going to start Zoladex when I get back   don't like taking things that suppress your hormones as it takes away the hope that it may happen au naturale but I'm gradually accepting the fact that this is the only thing that will through those unwelcome cysts out on their ears  

I'll be taking the iPad to catch up though  

Jen x


----------



## Revols

Have a great time Jen - it will be great getting away! And these cysts are just a blip you will kick them into touch soon.


----------



## Gem15

Have a great time jen  

Okay here comes TMI so if you don't want to know then don't read any further!!!  
After ec they said they had given me some pain relief internally, I'm just wondering does anyone know if they would have put it in the back door?? Because the last twice I've been to the loo I have wiped back there and it was like a bright orange colour?!? I have actually fine to the loom it's just been wind. sorry for the description!! X


----------



## Bubbles21

Gem- I didn't get any internal pain relief but they said if I did it would be bum bullets   sounds like thats what you've had. 12 eggies is fab   they fertilise overnight for you hun - let me know in the morning cos i'm backshift tomorrow so will no doubt be on here before work!   Glad you're feeling ok - take it easy.

Revols - enjoy Peebles. I've been going there since I was wee as my mum and dad have a static caravan there - in fact they will be there this weekend too   Great news about your baseline scan, things will start moving quickly soon  

Jen - Kinloch Rannoch sounds fab. Our hols are still 8 weeks away but might look at a weekend away if our fears of failure are confirmed. Hope your nasty cysts are obliterated  

AFM - i'm still up and down....ok one minute then in tears the next   I went for a pee yesterday (TMI) and it stung like mad when I was doing it and when I wiped a teeny bit of very light pink was on the paper but not had anything since. Just wish I knew what was going on inside my body.

I've got a couple of clearblue digital tests here so was thinking I might test tomorrow again, then Saturday then do the stupid one NW gives you on Sunday.......then phone them with our bad news on Monday


----------



## Gem15

I should check my posts before I send then, that did not make sense!! Glad you knew what I meant bubbles   just wanted to check that it was normal! 
Im still    for you that you get a lovely surprise when you test again!   xx


----------



## Bubbles21

Thanks Gem, me too - i've got my test on my bedside table waiting


----------



## tjennym

Gem I got the bum bullets but didn't have anything when I wiped.  But, I was coming round at the time of them being administered so have a vague recollection of the consultant "shoving" them in, not a nice memory  

Jen x


----------



## Gem15

Lol, aww jen that doesn't sound like a nice memory at all!! Luckily I was still out of it when they gave me it! X


----------



## Gem15

Well they phoned!
they managed to inject all 12 but only 6 of them fertilised! I know it's quality not quantity but I guess I was just expecting a bit more since they said normally 2 thirds if them fertilise. Booked in for ET tues at 12!  x


----------



## Bubbles21

Hey Gem, that's fantastic news, so pleased for you hunni   I really   things work out for you  

Our baby journey is now officially over   I tested again this morning and it was another negative. I have also started bleeding  

We are so sad but have so many good times ahead of us. My hubby had a brain haemorrhage 5 years ago and is doing so well, I am just so proud of him and feel so lucky to have him. He had his most recent bout of radiotherapy in February so maybe god is concentrating on keeping hubby healthy and well just now which suits me just fine  

I'll keep checking in on here for a while to see how you're all doing and really hope your dreams come true


----------



## Gem15

I'm so sorry bubbles, I don't know what else to say   
Its great that you are able to focus on the positive things in your life although I'm sure it won't take away your disappointment. I'm glad your hubby is doing well and that you have good times to look forward to. Please keep checking in here, it has been great chatting to you and you have been a great support to me xxx


----------



## molly76

Hi Girls, I read every few weeks but never get to post - thinking of you all, lots of         
for you all

Sorry to hear your news bubbles xxxx


----------



## Revols

Bubbles - so sorry toots   and just as you say you have to concentrate on the good things in life  

Gem -thats fab - hope the weekend does not drag too much for you.


----------



## fairypants

Hi everyone,

Took a while to catch up there, I've missed a lot over the past couple of days!

Bubbles - I'm so, so sorry Hun  was really hoping it'd work out for you. Great news that DH is doing well though and I hope you do keep checking in and let us know how you both are xxxxxxx 

Gem - that's great news! Roll on Tuesday!!  

Jen & Revols - hope you have a lovely time away, wish it was me! Revols, not long at all til your scan!!

Thanks for the advice re. the injections everyone, did the first one last night and it was nowhere near as bad as I thought, although I had shaky hands afterwards - strange I don't mind injecting other role but myself is an entirely different matter!  
Phoned work about the appointment and as usual a fuss was made. Off on annual leave for 2 weeks from the 11th, can't wait! 

Lots of love to you all  

Ps I'm FREAKING OUT about bum bullets now!! Lol!!


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - you'll be so looking forward to being off, no need to wory about what work will say then eh! not long until your first stimming scan  

Bubbles - hope your doing okay. Are you testing again tomorow? If so i really   for a miracle  for you xx

Im off out tonight with dh to his best friends 30th and I can honestly see it far enough! I'm tired and cannot be bothered with the "why are you not drinking?" However ill go, even if just for a wee while then I'm quite happy to leave dh there and come home to snuggle in bed   such a boring fart eh!! Lol x


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls

Just woke up from a wee nap to take my meds and I sooo wish I could go back to sleep! Found a wee sunny patch to lie in and pretend I'm outside sunbathing! 

Gem - how did your night out go? 

X


----------



## Gem15

Evening girlies!  

Fairypants - night out was okay! Not too many people noticed I want drinking which was a bonus! I even managed to last until 1 oclock then left dh who staggered in at half 3!! Well seen he has done 'his bit' and could have a drink! Lol x


----------



## Bubbles21

Hi girls, how's it going?

As expected my test yesterday was another negative, so phoned the clinic this morning to let them know.

Had a bottle of red wine last night with hubby and chatted about our holiday next month, lots to look forward to.

Gem, good luck for tomorrow Hun, it's a breeze  

Hope everyone else is looking after each other and pray everything works out for you all


----------



## Gem15

Hi bubbles, so nice to hear from you   I've been thinking bout you lots! Im glad you have a holiday to look forward to. Where are yous going? Xx


----------



## Brellini

Hey Ladies, sorry been MIA for a while, been enjoying not being on the rollercoaster for a bit.  However, getting back on this week.  AF showed up today so phoned hospital and I have baseline scan on Wednesday so fingers crossed all looking good so we can get going.  Not really sure how I feel about it all just now, glad to be getting going but as I know this is our last go I'm kind of sad too.  It's not that I'm not being positive just while we still have this last go, we still have hope.  If this isn't our time (which I hope and pray it is!) then that is it, all hope lost.  Hope that makes sense.

Bubbles - I'm so so sorry hun, it's such a horrible time isn't it.  Great that you are trying to be positive and look to the future.  

Gem - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  

Fairypants - hope the jabs are going well?

Revols - not long now til 18th!  

Tjenny - annoying when things are delayed but at least its for the right reasons and will hopefully get rid of those pesky cysts so you are raring to go!  Enjoy your hols x

Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## Revols

Brellini - good to hear from you. all is crossed hope it goes well on wednesday  

Gem - goodluck on Tuesday - cant wait to hear how it all goes  

Fairypants - glad injections going well and I bet you cant wait to be off on your hols soon, its crap your work giving you a hard time.  

Bubbles -       

AFM sniffing started on Saturday, its funny how you just fall back into it.


----------



## Gem15

Well ladies I'm now officially PUPO!!!  
I had 4 of my eggs left today and had one grade 4aa transfered! So three left for the freezer, one grade 3 and the others just grade 1. 
OTD is 19th so now the torture of the 2ww begins!!!

Brellini - goid luck for your scan tomorow  nice to have you back!

Revols - woohoo on starting sniffing! Let the rollercoaster begin  

 to everyone else xx


----------



## Brellini

Woo hoo Gem, congrats on being PUPO.  Will keep everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## Revols

Fantastic Gem and you got some frosties woohoo   Now comes the   time.


----------



## fairypants

Evening girls!

Hi brellini, nice to see you back on!   the jabs are going well thanks, just feels normal now haha! good luck for your scan tmw! 

Bubbles, I'm glad you have a holiday to look forward too, keep your chin up toots x

Revols - can't wait to be off! Happy sniffing and lots of    

Gem - congratulations on being pupo!! Brilliant news about the frosties too! sending you loads of sticky thoughts  the 2ww must be horrendous but it's not really too long xxx

Hugs to you all 
Xxx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks girlies! Since we came home dh had run around fulfilling my every need!!   I could get quite used to this......can't see it lasting long though! Lol x


----------



## Brellini

Hey girls, hope everyone is doing good today.  What a horrible rainy day 

Had my scan today and everything looks good so started sniffing straight away and start menopur tomorrow night.  First action scan next Wed morning so fingers, toes and eyes crossed for that.  Can't believe it is all happening so quickly, aaarrrgghhh!

xx


----------



## Gem15

Wow, fab news brellini   it really does move quickly now eh!  

AFM - I've had quite bad crampy pains last night and a bit today! Hoping it's too early for it to mean anything bad   x


----------



## Brellini

Gem, it's really difficult not to anaylise every twinge you get in 2ww but just remember your body has been through a lot over the last few weeks so it is likely everything is just settling back to normal in there.  I would say it's way, way too early to be a worry hun. Keep positive   xx


----------



## Gem15

Thanks   I'm trying not to analyse things too much but like you say it's hard! It's a strange feeling, I'm just really aware that it's in there.    I'm giving it a comfy home that it wants to stick around in  xx


----------



## Revols

Brellini - thats fab its all happening for you xx  

Fairypants - it is funny how injections just come part of the norm haha

Gem - all the symptons you get in the 2ww will feel as AF is going to come sooooo please try not to think about it to much - easier said than done.xx


----------



## fairypants

Hi girls 

Hope you're all well and staying cosy - feels like winter again  

Brellini - great news!! 

Gem - Glad DH is running around after you, try not to stress out hun  

AFM had scan today, bit early as apparently my AMH is a bit high. The nurse said it was a bit early for big follicles but there should be a few smaller ones by now, and found 4 bigger and 8 small on the right, 1 bigger and 7 small on the left. She said they were a bit worried that I might overstimulate and that by Friday, when i have my action scan, I might have a lot more and they hope that there won't be too many, and if I do have too many they go ahead with EC but freeze them and do ET in 3 months. I had to phone back this afternoon as she was going to speak to one of the Drs about reducing the dose I'm on but they've decided to keep me on the same amount and now I'm really worried that I'll have to wait   At least if they did EC and froze them I could still have a shot at it but the fact I've been waiting for ages and work will then be horrible again about appointments is just making me anxious about it all  

Sorry for the moan, I know it could be worse but I sometimes wish I didn't have any prior warning, too much time to worry about things!

xxx


----------



## Brellini

awh fairypants sorry your scan didn't go as good as you hoped    One day at a time hun.  It's rubbish being delayed but if you do overstimulate it's much better you get time to recover.  You need to be in tip top health to look after those little embies.  Will keep everything crossed for Friday for you  xx


----------



## Gem15

Fairypants - sorry to hear you are worried about your scan results   of course it is better to be in good health before et but it wont stop you bring marjorly disappointed! Hopefuly it won't come to that though   
Ill keep everything crossed for friday


----------



## Revols

Oh Fairypants I so hope it goes your way on Friday   We all know they do these things for the best but when you have your head in the zone you just want to get on with it. Big hugs toots


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289157.new#new


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi all,

My partner and I are starting our second round of ICSI treatment at Ninewells after having a failed cylce in May this year. I am just waiting on the witch appearing this month then off we go.... This is the first of me joining the group and I look forward to hearing from yous all and sharing your journeys. I am very anxious about this cycle given the good progress made on the last one which resulted in a BFN.    this time round for a BFP.

We self funded our previous treatment and are receiving this one on the NHS. Given the new criteria that has been sent out recently does anyone know if this now means that instead of 3 in total attempts offered previously minus any you self fund that this will be my last attempt on the NHS? Hope that makes sense.

Hope you are all well and look forward to chatting to you all soon


----------



## jojo&lt;3

hi mskellyr78,
                      i am just waiting to start my first cycle of icsi at dundee.
Ur first time how long did it take them to send ur pack and nasal spray out?
i just wana get started now .
let me know how u go , we could be passing each other in the unit .
good luck on ur next cycle   some baby dust to all us ladies on this rocky road 
jo x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi jojo, 

I can't remember off the top of my head how long it took. I don't think it was long though. About a week maybe. Feeling a bit better about upcoming cycle after seeing Dr Kay yesterday.   

Yes you never jojo people probably pass each other all the time in the unit without even knowing it. Keep me updated and hope all goes well for you. Baby dust to one and all. 

Kelly


----------



## jojo&lt;3

Glad ur feeling better Kelly , x


----------



## Mskellyr78

Thanks Jo, 

Hope you are well? Just a quick note to see if you have received your spray through the post yet??  

Kelly


----------



## jojo&lt;3

hi kelly 
        how are u much been happening at ur end 
iv still not received my nasal spray   so if not here on monday or tuesday i shall b starting on 21st nov  
just wana get going 


jo


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi Jo, 

Hope you have got your spray by now  

Not much been happening at this end. I am due my period today but as yet not arrived!! Looks like we shall be down regulating pretty much at the same time. Exciting times ahead. I do like a good roller coaster  .

Speak soon 

Kelly


----------



## jojo&lt;3

hi Kelly,
          its always the same wen u want ur period to come it doesn't  
i still haven't got my nasal spray, did get an email say i will b starting in November ,so sud b around the 21st Nov, fingers crossed , and hopefully the next few weeks fly by.


jo


----------



## Mskellyr78

Hi Jo, 

Maybe I have picked you wrong. Was thinking you would be down regulating then. Will you be starting the nasal spray 20 days after your cycle in November then?

Are you from the Fife area yourself?

Kelly


----------



## jojo&lt;3

hi kelly 
          i live just outside dunfermline , where are you?
ooo poop maybe i have misunderstood the doctor , is it day 21 of your cycle i start my nasal spray to DR?

so my AF starts on 31st of oct  (Day 1), so i thought i could start DR with the nasal spray on the 21st of november 

jo


----------



## Mskellyr78

HI Jo, 

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Yeah my apologies it's day 21 normally you would start DR. I was very surprised when I phoned after starting AF on 26.10.12 to to be told start DR the following day. Yikes!! Something to do with the Xmas and timing. Received letter yesterday and booked in for baseline scan on 21.11.12.

I'm from Glenrothes.

Hope you are well


----------



## happyfeet22

Hi All

Im looking at setting up a support group in Fife, I am able to secure a room at Kirkcaldy Hospital but this can be flexible depending on where the group is needed.  Please get in touch if you would like to meet up with people in Fife who may be expereincing some of the same difficulties as yourself in a safe informal space.

xx


----------



## jojo&lt;3

hi hun how u doin? sorry for the last repley, am not getting to start dr till 19th of dec because of crimbo , hope ur doin well?
hows treatment going?
ahh glenrothes isnt far from me , am outside dunfermline 
is dr as bad as it sounds


jo


----------



## Bibbidi

Hi - I'm that one person on the list for joining the Fife support group but after joining FF and seeing this here thought that maybe if others saw someone was interested that it might get some extra support??  Anyone?!


----------



## anyamac

Hi I don't know if you have already set up this group? If not and any of you are looking for support there is a few of us already meeting....
I used to post on the"Fife and Ninewells Rollercoaster thread". There is quite a few of us "Oldies" now, some have been successful and others are still trying. We've had a "secret ********" page for ages now where we can chat to each other, exchange pictures etc without the whole public being able to see and have met quite a few times as well. These groups are very helpful. We are just about to set up a seperate group where we meet once a month in Glenrothes to chat, drink tea, eat cakes and learn new things like crafts, painting, Scottish dancing, crochet...basically anything that sounds fun. PM me if anybody else would like to join. Our first meeting is on 24th March. 1:30-3:00...


----------



## cacamac

H, I am new to this site. I came on here because i feel i really need someone to talk to,or even to give me peace of mind that im not alone. I am finding things really difficult at the moment. ive been trying for a baby for 4 years and still nothing  everybody i see seems to have a baby or be pregnant and it feels like its never going to happen for me and everytime i think about it i just want to cry. I moved to Fife myself 2yrs ago as my partner is from Fife so i just feel i have nobody to turn to. Yes i can talk to my partner about things but i dont want to keep going on about it to him. i have been asked by my fertility nurse to lose some weight because she thinks its the only thing thats going to help me but now the more i think about it the more i want to eat  every say is a struggle and its making me feel really down  thanks for reading x


----------



## anyamac

Oh Cacamac so sorry to hear you are feeling down. The whole fertility rollercoaster really takes it out of you. One moment you feel really hopeful and positive and next moment down the dumps. 


I was told on numerous occasions by gynaecologists and gps that I would never be able to have a child. We tried for more than 12 years before being given a glimmer of hope. As you can see by my profile picture, we were eventually blessed with my little girl, who is nearly 2 (thanks to the lovely staff at Ninewells).


Don't give up hope. Have you thought about trying something like acupuncture or reflexology? It can help with fertility issues but also willpower and weightloss and more importantly really helps to relax you. And that can't be a bad thing.


I found this forum really helpful and have made some great friends. I moved to Fife 6 months ago and thanks to my FF buddies I haven't felt lonely. Do you fancy coming to our first craft/tea/chat afternoon in Glenrothes on 24th? So far there's 5 of us ff's going. We're at all stages of the rollercoaster. Some have been blessed with their miracles, others are currently on the 2ww, others pre IVF and some are having a break....! PM me if you want more information. 


I don't know if you've joined the "Fife and Ninewells Rollercoaster" thread on the North of Scotland and Islands board. There's quite a few ladies on there supporting each other at all stages of treatment.


Xxx


----------



## cacamac

Hi Anyamac..thanks so much for your reply. this is the first thread ive had a look at. i didnt really expect any body to reply to be honest. i will have a look around this site tho and see whats what  
what time will yous be meeting on the 24th because i work until 1pm. If it comes to be a regular thing i would like to come along sometime.I live in Glenrothes.
i dont really know much about acupuncture or reflexology but i will try anything if its going to help in any way. I know ive to lose weight but i need will power. I go and see my fertility nurse often but i feel its the same thing she tells me all the time  i go in,get weighed and she goes over what foods are good and bad. I dont know what i want her to say but at the moment going to see her isnt helping me at the moment :/

xxx


----------



## anyamac

We're going to meet in the Lomond Centre next Sunday from 1:30-3:00. It'll be a once a month thing but some of us meet more often. We'll be painting and decorating wooden craft shapes and drinking tea and talking about what else we would like to do in the future. Basically we just want to have fun and a giggle and learn new things. 

One of the girls I know did acupuncture for weightless and willpower. The lady stuck a tiny seed on to her ear love and every time she thought of food she had to press the seed. It helped her (along with some exercise and healthy eating) to lose loads. 

Have a browse on some of the treads. The support on this forum is amazing.


----------



## anyamac

I forgot to ask if you have been referred for a consultation yet with Ninewells for example or so they think you can still conceive naturally (if you lose weight). It is so frustrating. X


----------



## cacamac

I am on metformin 3x a day but it makes me feel really really sick. My fertility nurse wont do any more until i lose weight. she needs me to get my BMI down. I might have a look into acupuncture...anything is worth a try to get me into the swing of things. Even just talking about it makes me cry...soooooo annoying! xxx


----------

